# Thumper AKA fuzzy butt!



## PaGal

So I thought I would start a blog to document our lives with Thumper. It will be interesting to look back at what we have been through and the fun we have had. I had the priviledge of bringing Thumper home to be one of our family at ten weeks of age, this month he will turn one year old.

Over the years my husband and I have discussed smaller pets and the fact that they probably wouldn't be a good idea because of our dog. He hasn't met an animal he hasn't been interested in playing with but he is large, energetic and goofy. Well again we were discussing this out of the blue...specifically rabbits. I can't remember what had us talking about it but we were. We both had a pet rabbit when we were younger but times were different then. Well after that discussion I remembered once seeing a large rabbit on a animal behavior show. Basically animal trainers went to people houses that were dealing with behavior problems from a pet. Any type of animal. I remember the rabbit was lunging and chasing the people. I got on the computer and searched large rabbits, I believe now that the rabbit had been a German giant. Well one thing led to another and I began researching Flemish giants. From there we decided to find one. It never even crossed my mind to find a rabbit rescue. I spent hours searching for and getting information on different breeders in my state, not so easy to do.

I narrowed it down to two that weren't three or more hours away since I was worried about it stressing the bun to travel that long. Then narrowed it down to one because the other bred only one color and not the color I was hoping for. I knew I wanted a male and if at all possible a grey bun. From all the photos I saw I liked the grey males the best. I did have to wait a few months for Thumper. That was hard. I was pretty excited. By then I had found this place and started reading all that I could. 

My husband jokingly asked if he would get to pick Thumper as I had been the one to find and want our goofy dog. I told him yes and meant it. The breeder placed all her young males together in one cage to make it easier for us to look at them since we wanted a male. Thumper was the only grey although I did tell my husband that seeing them in person made a difference and while I still preferred grey they were all so very cute and that personality was more important than color anyway. We picked up each bun there, held them and petted them. We met momma and dad. We were absolutely amazed at dads size. He was huge! My husband chose the grey one who also happened to be the smallest, he seemed the least skittish. He chose well!

We brought him home and he has been loved ever since. I was planning on keeping him confined to his cage to adjust plus to start litter training. Well that only lasted until the next day when my husband let him out. He was contained to one room and it was baby rabbit proofed (we did make a few adjustments as he grew). Thumper sniffed and investigated and ran a bun 500 or two and binkied and thumped once at me. He has never spent a full day in his cage. He took to litter training right away. He did have a few accidents in the beginning but only in his cage and of course the stray poops that are expected. His cage is a large dog cage so it was easy enough to clean. 

Thumper has brought me so much fun and joy. The girls and the hubby love him too although I am the one that cares for him and I spend the most time with him although everyone interacts with him on a daily basis. Even the dog and him get along. They are only together when supervised. When the dog starts to get too excited I will make him lay down and I swear Thumper takes full advantage and teases him by running past as close and as fast as he can. Although that only lasts a minute or two before something else has distracted him.

I'll be catching up to the present as I can as well as adding pics. I hope anyone that may read enjoys!


----------



## Tauntz

Oh, I have enjoyed reading your post about Thumper! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chrisdoc

He sounds like a very good little boy and I love the big buns, there´s just something about them. Would love to see some pics of him and your dog.


----------



## PaGal

I should be able to post some pics tomorrow. I don't have any of the two together but I can remedy that quickly.


So Thumper was chewing on the one gate blocking him in his room which is his favorite way of demanding attention. I told him I would be in a few as I went outside. Our poor kitty was right on my heels when I got outside. We lost our fifteen year old cat Frisky two weeks ago and Mamma seems lonely. Of course, on my way out my dog tried to follow me. I told my husband when I came back in after giving Momma (cat) some attention that every where I turn there is an animal needing attention.

I finally made it in to see Thumper. I played chase for a few minutes as I'm not up to much more than that right now. Sat down to peruse this site and give him rubs and tickles at the same time. At one point I was sitting on the floor with feet on the floor and my knees up, laptop sitting on my knees (weird I know but I can't get comfy, plus I was trying to keep it up so Thump wouldn't bite it). Well my boy must be missing me (I got hit with a nasty bug two days after ending a cold and sinus infection which led to me spending my weekend on the couch and although all animals were taken care of by me the interaction has been very limited for the past several days) because he walked under my knees which is something he's done since he was a babe but instead of walking through which is harder for him to do now but he insists, he laid down under my legs and stretched those big back legs way out. This is the first time he has ever done this. He is almost a year old and I still get so excited at anything new. But he definatly does not leave me questioning whether he loves me or not.


----------



## Loopsy

Aw, Thumper sounds like a real sweetie.


----------



## PaGal

Thumper is so very sweet and I absolutely adore him! I had no idea he would bring so much joy! 

He is just so amazing. Kinda funny my husband has told me for years that my laugh is infectious. I don't laugh often. I always figured it's just so for him because he loves me, over the years I've noticed that when I laugh the girls join in although quite often they have no idea what I am laughing at such as when I read failed auto corrects. They are too young to hear most of that stuff but it will get me going. Well the funny thing with Thumper is when he's playful and I clap, it's a different sounding clap than what I use for scolding him he'll do that bunny thing where they lift their front legs off the ground, shiver their bodies and his ears will flap together but when I laugh at his silliness he binkies...each and every time. That usually makes me laugh again and then he binkies again.

I have to go on my other computer to post pics and will do so a little later this morning.


----------



## PaGal

It's going to be one of those days! Honestly, sometimes I think they all are. So I had to mail a package for my hubby. I had some difficulty doing that but luckily for me the lady was very helpful. I came home and decided to post pics, well I can't get my other computer up and running. Grrrrr! My hubby used it last night and I have no idea why it won't respond whether he did something or whether we have some problem. I'm not great with them, technology hates me so I'll have to wait till either I get to talk to him or he gets home.

So then I decide to look up the vets number. It is a new vet. We are adopting a cat from our local shelter and I made an appointment for a neuter tomorrow and had some questions and wanted an estimate. Can we all say sticker shock. I read through different info from the shelter and they state it usually costs between $40 and $70. Not bad plus they only have a $10 adoption fee. I figured the cat we are adopting should be closer to $40 since a neuter is less invasive than a spay so should be on the lower end plus the cat size wise although not a young kitten is on the small size. The quote I got was $153-$186. Ouch! Not what I was expecting. Bummed me out. My dog when we adopted him although a puppy was much, much larger than the cat and cost way less. Well it turns out from what they are saying is he will be given all of his vaccinations which is included in that price. I thought the shelter gave the vaccinations when they took them in. It's doable (thank gosh for overtime) I just wasn't expecting that. I was thinking more like $40-$100 if the shelters info was a little dated.


----------



## whitelop

That does seem like a bit much for the cat but at least you get everything out of the way in one lump sum and then you're done until next year when he needs shots again. 

Thumper sounds like a total love. I can't wait to see pictures of him. Flemmies are one of my favorite buns! I also love when they lift their front feet up and shake their heads, Ellie does it and its hilarious. I bet Thumpers ears make all kinds of nose when he flaps them together. Even when Ellie does it, as small as she is; her ears still make a lot of noise. lmao. 

Hopefully you'll be able to get your computer up and running soon. I went through computer issues too and it is so irritating. I also hate technology and it hates me right back, so half the stuff I don't understand and don't like. I think we've all lost the written word and everything is on a screen and it bothers me. I prefer to keep paper records of things, it makes me feel better and makes me remember them better. Anyway, I hope your computer isn't broken! haha.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:heartbeat:


----------



## PaGal

That's true and Moe is a really cool cat! Ha I just had a flashback to the 60's

Yah, Thump had me laughing this morning doing that. I let him out of his cage and then proceeded to get his pellets. I keep them in a plastic garbage can with a lid. I bought it brand new and cleaned it when I got home just for this use. It's not a real big one and it works as double duty as we have a chest freezer in his room and it blocks his access to behind the freezer but I do have to stretch to reach them. Well I could hear him behind me getting all excited because I heard his ears flapping together. 

My husband will probably be able either to tell me what to do if he gets to call or he'll deal with it when he gets home. I was just so ready to post some pics and hate when my plans change plus I like to keep my word. 

I'm going to try to post a pic now but I can't see the dang "G"


----------



## PaGal

We'll see if this works. This is Moe. His picture doesn't do him justice. He actually has very light blue eyes and when the light hits them right they look pink and red like an albinos. He's all white except for the grey patch right on top of his head. He wasn't what I had in mind when I went to the shelter. I was looking for a younger kitten and female. Instead I chose a 1 yr old male. He's not a cat I would have necessarily chosen on looks but my gosh is he cool and it's not just me. I was there three days in a row, the last time to get my husbands approval so he was with me and each time a different person told me he was a cool cat, exactly what each one of them said and without me even acting like I was doing more than checking all of the cats out. The first day I petted him and he rubbed and rubbed against the side of the cage. I stopped for a moment and he reached his arm out and pulled my arm back toward him with his paw. The second day he was calmly but happily sitting there getting a scoop of canned cat food on his paw and then would lick his paw clean and do it again. I spoke to him as he was so intent on the food that he didn't seem to notice me. Well he turned his head, looked me in the eye, meowed once as if saying hello again and went back to eating. My husband liked him a lot as well. I think he's quite the character and will become a wonderful member of the family.

Now to see if I can figure out how to post that one of Thump that's in the gallery.


----------



## Chrisdoc

He sounds like a great bunny, my fluff ball does that with his ears and all the fur moves as well, it is funny to watch. 

I know how you feel with the computer, I´ve got a problem also so I´m taking it to the expert tomorrow. I tried googling and reading but it´s all too complicated so I´ll get it fixed properly. 

There used to be an ad where the cat scooped the food out of the tin and ate it, I used to love it and thought he was so smart. 

Hope you get the pics on here, I´m dying to see him and we all get excited when they do something new even if it´s something naughty...it´s like, you shouldn´t have done that but you´re such a clever boy lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow the picture appeared for me after the post...he´s a lovely cat and I love those colours. Still laughing at him helping himself to the food and just looking at you as though saying "hey you never seen a cat eat before".


----------



## PaGal




----------



## PaGal




----------



## PaGal

Well that's irritating. The pics aren't working. I don't know what I am doing wrong. I thought for sure with the second one I got it right. Posting pics before things changed was easier for me. I did figure out how to post Moes but it wasn't through RO gallery so I'll just have to wait till hubby gets home and can give me the right cable I need so I can download the pics into my computer.


----------



## PaGal

Today is Thumper's birthday! He is one year old. The girls sang Happy Birthday to him. I spent extra time playing with him this morning. He has received extra nose and ear rubs. I gave him a compressed alfalfa block and later I plan to give him a little apple. I managed to download my camera to my computer so I will try to post some pics.


----------



## PaGal

The bottom pic is of Thumper's town. Ha. I thought for sure my husband would think I was nuts when I first put that all together. If he did he didn't say so but he has brought me home a couple of boxes. I cut a hole in each end of one and put it under the two windows. Thumper likes to run through it and sit on top of it. I figured he might like to look out the windows. I just have to keep an eye out for him chewing the window sill. So far he hasn't. He mostly likes to jump on top of his boxes in the morning when he plays. I used to clean his cage in the evening but now I do it earlier in the day. I noticed lately that when I go in to clean he will wake up and play for a while. He used to just run around in the morning and then in the evening. He spent his days sleeping, laying around, grooming himself and eating. But now he gets in a little play time and of course I am happy to oblige. It gives me a nice break from all of the work all day.


----------



## Tauntz

PaGal said:


> So then I decide to look up the vets number. It is a new vet. We are adopting a cat from our local shelter and I made an appointment for a neuter tomorrow and had some questions and wanted an estimate. Can we all say sticker shock. I read through different info from the shelter and they state it usually costs between $40 and $70. Not bad plus they only have a $10 adoption fee. I figured the cat we are adopting should be closer to $40 since a neuter is less invasive than a spay so should be on the lower end plus the cat size wise although not a young kitten is on the small size. The quote I got was $153-$186. Ouch! Not what I was expecting. Bummed me out. My dog when we adopted him although a puppy was much, much larger than the cat and cost way less. Well it turns out from what they are saying is he will be given all of his vaccinations which is included in that price. I thought the shelter gave the vaccinations when they took them in. It's doable (thank gosh for overtime) I just wasn't expecting that. I was thinking more like $40-$100 if the shelters info was a little dated.



Had that happen to my mother! I called my vet for a quote to have a female cat spayed explaining to the vet that it was one that had been abandoned & had taken up at my parent's porch. She kept having litters & my mother not wanting the kittens & mother to starve kept feeding them. So decided if it was affordable to bring her in & have her spayed as soon as her last kitten was weaned. Vet said it would be almost $200!!!! I asked about discounts & explained we were just trying to keep it from having litter after litter. At that time I could not afford an extra $200 & my parents would not spend that kind of money on an animal that wasn't even theirs so she did not get spayed. They tell you to spay/neuter to keep the pet population down & to prevent so many animals in the shelters but then can't make it affordable to fix a stray. She probably would have been euthanized at our local shelter.

Hope you get your computer fixed & can soon have your pix up!


----------



## Loopsy

Oh wow, his cardboard town is impressive! Lucky bunny. Does your area ever do cheap spays or neuters? Occasionally I'll see ads here for nickel neuters at the shelter, and they do all the shots and microchipping for just a bit more.


----------



## holtzchick

Awh happy birthday to Thumper!!! Yayy  

I LOVE his cardboard town as well... I agree, that's impressive!  He's pretty.


----------



## Chrisdoc

He´s just lovely, I love his white belly and his big flop, he looks so relaxed. His cardboard town is awesome, I must make something like that for mine, they´d go mad but probably eat half of it. Love Moe, he´s a cool cat lol.


----------



## whitelop

I missed a few pages of this blog! haha. I love the pictures of Thumper and his town! His town is great! I wish I had the room for something like that. 
Moe is really pretty, out of all the cats I've had in my life, I've never had a white one. 

I love Flemmies and Thumper is so pretty! I love their massive size and their ears, the ears are my favorite thing...other than feets and tails. haha.


----------



## PaGal

Shoot! I just typed a bunch and it disappeared. Just wanted to give a quick update. I am so glad I built Thumper his town. He rarely chews on stuff he shouldn't now, the middle box is a dig box. The only thing I'm not crazy about is that I can't see him when he's in there. I don't mind so much when I hear him, just feel like I need to see him when he's quiet. But it also makes our games of chase even more fun because sometimes he will dart into his town and I never know whether he will dart out the same way he went in or a different entrance/exit. I swear if my neighbors ever look over when my blinds are up they'll think I'm nuts, running around in circles while bent over. I have to bend over to tickle his big, fuzzy butt!

Thumper loves having ear rubs and pets. He also doesn't mind having his tail petted. His feet all depend on his mood but he is never aggressive. If he doesn't like what you are doing he just hops away.


----------



## whitelop

That last picture of his butt in the box is the best picture I've ever seen! I LOVE it! 
He is so pretty! How much does he weigh? Maybe you've said and I just don't remember. 
How are your girls with him and does he like them?


----------



## Loopsy

Aw, love that last picture. He must really love having his own town.


----------



## PaGal

Sorry it has been a while. it has been crazy busy here. I've had to take kids to a doctors appt last week and one girl to another this week. I have been working on stripping several layers of paint, urethane and stain from two beds for my neighbor. And on and on. 

Thumper and the girls really like each other. he runs to see them just like he does me and the husband. The girls are 9, 9 and 10. They are really well behaved and we have taught them to respect animals. So they know how to interact with them. 

I feel so bad for the oldest. Frisky, the cat that passed away not long ago was her favorite. She came over to hug me this week and started crying because she misses her and just the other day she found one of her hairs and put it in a sandwich bag to save. 

We no longer have Moe. Unfortunately we had to return him to the shelter. He bit my husband on the back of the hand when he was petting him. It broke the skin but the very next day while my husband was petting him again he sunk his teeth into the muscle between my husbands thumb and forefinger as deep as he could. I don't know if he just does not like men for someone reason or what it was. He was enjoying being petted and for no clear reason just bit like that. I don't know that I would have believed it without seeing it. We were afraid of him doing this to one of the girls. I just hope he can find a good home where he will be happy. I have never not kept any animal I brought home to be a part of the family. At least now he is neutered and is up to date on all of his shots. It should make it easier on whoever may adopt him since they will at least save on that. The vets were off on their estimate. It came to 130.00. They did send a card welcoming us as new patients and also called a few days later to ask how Moe was doing so that was nice.

I was so excited Monday night. I was in Thumper's room hanging out with him and for the first time he went onto the second floor of his town. He jumped up from the outside and went into the box. he kept periscoping up and from where I was sitting on the floor all I could see was his two big ears sticking out of the top of the box. H e had me laughing so much. After some time he went back outside the box and started chewing the box he was sitting on. I decided to use this opportunity to close the flaps on the upper box. I'm a worry wart when it comes to him and didn't like the thought of him jumping out of the box from up there. I could picture him catching a leg on the side and landing badly on the floor. The flaps were closed when I put the box in there. I have a feeling one of the girls pushed them open. Well when I pulled the first flap up it made a noise as it scraped the inside of the box which then made Thumper thump. Now he's up there every day chewing on his box.


----------



## PaGal

Boy I can't wait until we renovate his room, I can't stand that green carpet. And if you look you can see where he has chewed the door trim. That's also why there is cardboard between the wall and his gate, to try to keep him from chewing there more. I hung some long pieces of hay from the top of his cage so that it hangs into his cage. I thought it could be like roots in a burrow and he might enjoy chewing them off at night while we sleep. So far he hasn't except the ones that were right in front of his door. I would love to be able to do the same thing with something like a vine or someone on here said buns can chew on willow tree branches. I don't have a willow or know anyone with one though.


----------



## PaGal

I'm not sure how much he weighs right now. I actually have been wanting to weigh him again the past couple of weeks> We don't have a scale in the house but my husband has two he keeps on his work van. I kept forgetting to get one until he was at work. I finally did get one after forgetting for weeks but I haven't had the chance to get him weighed yet. Maybe I'll get to tomorrow as I am finally done stripping my neighbors beds. Since Thumper doesn't like being picked up, it's a little more involved in getting him weighed. Last time it worked just by placing it right in front of his cage in the morning. In the afternoon I finally caught his weight when he stopped on top of the scale while crossing it to chin it.


----------



## PaGal

I almost got Thumper weighed last night. I was putting his bowl of veggies in his cage but kinda messing around with it while I sat on the floor hoping to entice him into his cage since it was bed time. The little stinker got up on the scale but by the time I realized and he was on it and turned around to look he jumped back off. 

Thumper doesn't like being picked up so to get him into his cage at night I have to herd him in. That's not so easy to do because he is always in the mood to play even if I have already spent a bit of time playing with him and he's not dumb. He knows what is coming. So I was even more excited for when he could start eating veggies because I hoped that would give him a reason to really want to go into his cage. Well it did work for a few months but he has figured out he gets veggies every night and they'll be waiting for him. I have tried to entice him by breaking off a piece of lettuce or bok choy and getting him to follow and he will but stops several feet from his cage. Some nights I don't mind but boy are there some nights I just want it to be simple and quick.

I know I really need to work with him on accepting being picked up. I thought if I worked with him on sitting on my lap and being comfortable there then I could move on to picking up. He used to sit in my lap and eat hay I would hold for him but he stopped that. I think just because he outgrew my lap. He can reach any food I hold for him without climbing on my lap.


----------



## PaGal

Oops, I forgot!


----------



## PaGal

holtchick..Thumper thanks you for the birthday wishes! He does really enjoy his town so I very glad I thought to make it.


----------



## PaGal

Chrisdoc...yes, he is very relaxed. He has a pretty laid back personality. When he's energetic he loves to play, dig chew and runs up to us to play/get pets but he doesn't often get spooked and when he does it only lasts a moment. It can be pretty busy and noisy here at times so we got the right bun for our family.

I know he will destroy his town over time since he loves to chew it and dig at it but I'll just replace the boxes as it's needed.


----------



## PaGal

Whitelop...his butt may be my favorite part of him, it just looks so big and is so fluffy. Good thing for me he has no problem with it being tickled when we play or petted when he's relaxing. At the same time, there is nothing more adorable than big bunny feet or ears.


----------



## PaGal

Loopsy...yes he does love his town. Thankfully it gives him something to do besides chew on the door trim. All the toys he had were not enough of a distraction. Silly bun!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Love those ears...can never get enough of big bun ears, they are phenomenal haha.


----------



## PaGal

Love big ears myself. It's funny because most of the time he doesn't keep his ears up much. When he hears something he is unsure of he puts them up but when he's lying down he usually has them laying on his back. The rest of the time usually only one ear is up, both out to the side or some such.


----------



## whitelop

I just had to do some catching up, he is just so handsome! 
And too smart! I can't believe what you have to go through to put him up at night because you can't pick him up, thats too funny. Ellie is sort of the same way, I can pick her up though, but most of the time I lead her in with food and she hasn't caught onto it yet, thankfully! LOL. 
I don't know how to make him like being picked up, I guess you just have to pick him up a lot, even for a few minutes at a time? Then maybe try to give him a treat while your holding him and then a treat when you put him down? Maybe someone else could help with that, but that is my first thought. 
Foo didn't let me pick her up either, she wasn't very happy with it, but once I figured out the right way to hold her she was better with it and let me cut her nails and stuff. Maybe you just have to figure out how he likes to be picked up and held to be able to hold him. But what do I know? hahaha. 

I wish I had a flemmie. I would love to have a giant bunny. I wonder if I could bond little Ellie to a giant flemmie? haha. That would be amazing.


----------



## holtzchick

I had a bun that didn't like to be touched at all. Everytime he was going into his cage for the night, I would bring out his favorite treat (banana) and I would hold it above his hutch ramp.... That was the only time of the day he got that as a treat and he LOVED it, even though he was neutered he would still make honking noises for the banana and would go circles around the ramp


----------



## PaGal

Whitelop...it's a shame, I have been outsmarted by a bunny! Ha! I don't see why you couldn't bond Ellie to a flemmie. Although I know if it was me I would be a nervous wreck trying to just worrying about Lil' Ellie. But I overthink and then cause myself to worry about everything. Maybe I should just tell my hubby to pick him up. At first I was worried (and I never worried before picking any bun up) after reading everyone post about picking them up right so they don't break their own backs and I did want to let him settle in and well then time got away and he kept getting bigger. Well my husband is just one of those completely confident people and he worries about nothing but then I worry he'll pick him up wrong. Argh!


----------



## PaGal

holtzchick...not at all? well at least he likes being touched and pretty much is ok with anywhere. He never gets aggressive or tries to bite and doesn't get spooked. Maybe I can find something he'll really like but I usually don't give him much fruit.


----------



## PaGal

So Thumper is having a ball tonight. I can tell by all the noise coming from his room and the height of his jumps when I have gone in there. I haven't played much with him because I am just soo tired. It shouldn't even be possible to be this tired and still alive but anyways we put the girls to bed at 8:30pm and right about 9 my husband hollers from the living room "what are you girls doing?"

I then had to tell him "that's not the girls, that's Thumper making all that noise"! I just find that hilarious.


----------



## PaGal

He kinda looks like he's praying. 

The door way right behind him with the gate up leads to my bedroom, the doorway at the side of him leads to the kitchen. I can't tell you how many times in one day I have to step over one gate, then immediately step over the other. I'm not really short but my legs aren't that long so I have to really lift my leg to get over without cracking my foot. I tell you what though, if you ever want to get your butt in shape put two gates directly near each other. Haha


----------



## whitelop

I have a baby gate in the door way of the kitchen, we don't let my son in the kitchen because lets face it...the kitchen isn't safe. haha. AND thats Ellie's room, and she can't be trusted in the house. So I walk over that gate like 500 times a day. I can't tell you how many times I've fallen over it or caught my shin on it and then caught myself with my arms in the door frame and hand bruises everywhere. Or how many times I've kitchen the gate down in anger from tripping over it. haha. It was really bad when we gave our old gate to my mom and got a new gate that was 1" taller than the old one. You wouldn't think an inch was much, but it is! haha. That inch messed with my husband and I for months! 

I love when I can hear Ellie going crazy in the kitchen, it makes me happy when I hear a happy bun! I bet its loud hearing Thumper bouncing around and being crazy!


----------



## PaGal

Yes, it was very loud especially since he kept jumping onto his town and also attacking it. He's crazy!

What I want to do is put up a gate shutting off our den so then he can be in his room, kitchen and dining room. That way he will get to interact more and yet not have too much freedom just yet. I want to replace the gates I have with extra tall metal ones and the kind with the like door in it so you don't have to step over. 

I want metal because Thump chews the wood and plastic. I especially hate having to haul my vacuum over the gate along with myself. Thump also makes is harder by stretching out right next to the gates so you have to be careful not to step on him. He either just lays there being lazy or he jumps up and just runs back and forth all excited. One of the doorways (we have 3) that is blocked off now is extra wide. The gate is up in it but it is not as secure as I like. I used to leave Thumper out in his room even when I wasn't home but he escaped once and it's because the gate does not fit tight enough.

My husband wants to build a gate and he could but who knows when he will get around to it.


----------



## PaGal

Last night Thumper reminded me of Sheldon from Big Bang Theory. I put his bowl of veggies in his cage and was just sitting next to his cage waiting and hoping he would come over so I wouldn't have to chase him around to put him away for the night. Well he actually came up to his cage but stayed right outside the door. He would bite near the one corner a few times, then would stretch his neck as far as it would reach and bite the cage again several times, then he would again bite the first corner several times. He did this about twenty times and then just hopped into his cage like nothing. Made me think of Sheldon knocking on Penny's door. 
lease don't tell me I have an OCD bun to go along with my OCD dog?!? I don't think I can take any more crazy without becoming so myself.


----------



## PaGal

I just went outside, it's getting nice out. Right as I walked out of the house into the garage I saw a lizard walk in. I chased him out but he really didn't want to go. He's better off outside because one of the cats might get him. The one we have had for a few years rarely hunts but every once in a while she'll catch something. My husband brought another cat home. I'm not sure of her age but she looks younger, she has a young looking face. My husband stopped by to talk to a man that lives down the road. While he was there this cat started rubbing against him. He eventually picked her up and she immediately climbed onto his shoulder. The mans daughter brought her home from a horse show and bottle fed her. His daughter is now off at college. I guess my huibby mentioned we had been looking for another cat. Her name is Isabel. She is mostly grey but with some white including white feet. She has the softest fur, short. She has extra toes which make her paws remind me of chameleon feet. She loves attention but isn't annoying about it and she loves to climb you and lay on your shoulder. She is very gentle and careful when she climbs you. If you stand next to something off the ground and lean down she'll climb back off you. You can hear her purr from ten feet away. She likes the dog. Our other cat growls at her but will also sniff her so I know over time they will get along. She likes our food a little too much though. We are used to having food out most of the time. Well she'll eat till she actually looks pregnant. She wasn't under weight when my husband brought her home but she may have had competition for food which leads her to gorge like that. I tried to get pics but they didn't come out well because at the time she wouldn't be still as she was wanting lovin'. I'll try again when she wakes up from a nap and is moving slow.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, that second photo is so cute, he´s got such a lovely nose to go with those fabulous ears. All the photos are great, he´s such a lovely looking boy. Don´t envy all those gates. I have enough with just their enclosure and the number of times I catch my foot on it...yes, just think of all that exercise and how much good it´s doing your legs and butt. 

I can imagine he makes quite a noise when he feels like it lol.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

PaGal said:


> I want metal because Thump chews the wood and plastic. I especially hate having to haul my vacuum over the gate along with myself. Thump also makes is harder by stretching out right next to the gates so you have to be careful not to step on him. He either just lays there being lazy or he jumps up and just runs back and forth all excited. One of the doorways (we have 3) that is blocked off now is extra wide. The gate is up in it but it is not as secure as I like. I used to leave Thumper out in his room even when I wasn't home but he escaped once and it's because the gate does not fit tight enough.
> 
> My husband wants to build a gate and he could but who knows when he will get around to it.



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000F1MTTE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I have this gate and LOVE it. It's installed in my kitchen doorway so Monty can run just the kitchen (the rest of my apartment isn't bunnyproofed). This company offers height extensions, so you can make it harder for him to jump over without impeding visibility. When Monty's crate is closed up, I just open the gate and have the whole doorway to walk through. I chose this over the ones that have a middle section that swings out, because then there's always something to trip over. Yes, it's screwed into the doorway, but that means large bunnies can't move it 







I only have the two pieces of other stuff on the gate because when she was a baby, she could get half of her body through it...so this was for her safety. I haven't decided to take them off yet, just cuz then she'll notice the change and pay attention to the gate. ssshhh, nothing to see here, Monty.

And one more pic for the sake of GIANT FACE WASHIES!





Monty also nearly puts her nose on the floor while she's washing. So cute and funny 

Edited to add: Monty likes to lay right along the gate too, as you can see. Good thing is, you can install this gate so that it swings either way  I'm glad I set mine up this way. Relaxing giants take too long to get up to escape while I sneak through the gate!


----------



## PaGal

Monty is such a pretty girl, if I felt up to the challenge of bonding I might have to sneak her away from you! I love seeing them clean their face I think they look totally adorable! That gate would work. The only thing is whether or not they have an extra wide one because our doorway is. Although I was hoping to find one that stayed up with pressure (the kind where you screw the knob in) so I could make it plenty tight. The ones we have now are just ridiculous although they do work for while we are home. I'll have to take a picture sometime but we built some wood posts that are the inside of the doorway. Screwing anything into those would not be preferred. That's great that it can swing either way. Thumper is currently trying to eat the laptop.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

this one extends to really wide, plus they offer width extensions. They definitely aim to please


----------



## PaGal

I'll have to look at their gates more. I was looking everywhere and started getting lost since I seemed to have looked at hundreds of gates so then I started looking on e-bay which was kind of nice since they seemed to be charging somewhat less than most places. It drives me nuts seeing gates that cost $70 dollars or more but I guess I just need to remind myself that spread out over the years since they should last a very long time, isn't so bad.


----------



## PaGal

So I grabbed my camera quick because Thumper was sitting in his litter box eating some pellets and part of his big fuzzy butt was squished up over the side. It was just funny and I really wanted a pic but of course by the time I grabbed it and turned it on he had moved. He did however, cooperate with my plans and got on the scale not once but twice and each time he sat there for enough time to read it but I don't think it is reading right. It was reading 9 pounds without him on. With him on it went up to 18 pounds so it is saying he weighs nine pounds. That just does not seem right and he weighed about that when I weighed him last which was several months ago. I'll have to get my husband to look at the scale, there is a way to calibrate it from talking to him but I do not know how to do it myself.


----------



## whitelop

That second picture of him cleaning his back is AWESOME!


----------



## PaGal

Thank you. I love seeing a bun groom themselves they look so cute, almost look younger like when they were babies.


----------



## PaGal

Thumper was having fun last night using me as an obstacle course/jungle gym. I was sitting cross legged (indian style) on the floor, leaning back with my arms slightly behind me to support myself. On my left was the end of Thumps town. He would run between my right arm and torso, around my back, between my left arm and torso and then jump over my leg. He did this about ten times. He's so much fun!

Today it actually got warm enough that I opened a few windows a few inches. We had a good breeze blowing so I didn't open them too much. Thumper came out of his town where he'd been napping while we ate dinner. He was tip toeing around, kneck stretched as far forward as it could and ears straight up and alert. I wanted to get pics but he had stopped by the time we were done eating dinner. He rarely ever behaves this way so it was interesting viewing. I know it is because he could hear the frogs peeping, birds chirping, squirrels fussing and some traffic. He hasn't heard any of those sounds for months. Yay, spring is on the way!

Thumper is also turning colors again. He is shedding but very lightly. He now has a dark band across his face between his nose and eyes. It is the shape of an upside down V but with the point more rounded. I took a pic along with some others. I will post those as soon as I can. I'll also try to be ready next time I get the chance to open windows.


----------



## Loopsy

He's looking gorgeous. You must take a ton of pictures of him.


----------



## PaGal

Loopsy...I do take a lot more now. I have my own laptop so I don't have to share with my husband and I now have somewhere to share them. I know I really enjoy seeing everyone's buns myself and figure there are probably others out there that feel the same.


----------



## whitelop

Yes! We all love seeing pictures of Thumper because he's such a handsome boy! Plus, who doesn't love a flemmie?! They're my favorite breed now. (shhh don't tell little Ellie the dutch!) LOL.

I love the under the chin picture, its such a strange angle but its pretty awesome.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I do love this big bunnies...he is such a lovely boy and I just love seeing all the photos of him..I do still love my dutchie though although I´m a bit partial to flemishes now, there are so many great ones on here.


----------



## PaGal

Whitelop...I'll keep my lips sealed  He was up on one of his boxes and I laid down on the floor to get the shot. It is not often I get to see any of his underside.


Chrisdoc...what's not to love in any bunny. I had a small bun many years ago, not sure of the breed but I'm now partial to the bigger ones. I just feel like I can do more with them because they seem sturdier.


----------



## PaGal

It's been one of those weeks where the kids are plucking my last nerve. One of those weeks where they just can't seem to follow directions or remember a thing they have been told a million times. You just have to shake your head. So this morning I let the girls know it's time to get ready to go wait for the bus. I also go along. We go out the front door which is in Thumpers room. I grab my coat and head into his room and as I walk through the door, there is the oldest (will be 11 on Saturday) following Thumper into my bedroom (which is not bunny proof, computer wires, my cell phone charging, alarm clock wires). Instead of just petting Thumper to say goodbye through his cage(which btw the openings in the cage are big enough for me to put my hand through and hers is smaller than mine and Thumper always comes to the side of the cage if we go near it), she opened his cage door and he of course pushed his way out past her. He's full of excited morning energy and ready to play after being caged all night. She is the one that gets in trouble mostly because she just.does.not.stop.and.think.first! Let me tell you I was not happy especially since I have to have him back in the cage as I was due at school to help out, I did have 30 min from when they get on the bus till I had to leave but I also had to finish getting ready myself.

Thank goodness Thumper was kind and only made me chase him for a little while and then calmly hopped back in. It was almost as if he sensed something, perhaps child induced insanity on my part! 

But I will definitely have to work with him on being picked up. I did sit in front of his one box to his town yesterday and he kept coming in one end and then climbing onto and over my lap. I think what would make me most comfortable is to get him comfortable with being on my lap again and then picking him up from their. At least until he gets more comfortable. I'm not that big myself and he's a bit of bunny to contain if he starts to panic. I would have less trouble if he were a smaller bun.


----------



## agnesthelion

Omg I loved reading your blog and finally got the time to sit down and do so. I follow so many things on RO don't have enough time sometimes to read everything I want to!

Thumper is such a handsome boy and his ears have got to be my favorite part. His coloring is similar to the wild rabbits here where I live. Same fur and white tail. He's just a lot bigger 

Did I read right that you have 3 daughters and they are 9,9 and 10(now 11) wow. So you had 3 kids in 2 years?? I have one 4 year old son and he wears me out I can't imagine 3 that close in age! You must be a saint!

Glad I read your blog and I'll be sure to follow in the future


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We have a checkered Giant that's almost 20 pounds, and, 5 others of various size the smallest weighing less than 4. We save a bunch of boxes and about every 3 to 4 months I make a 2 or 3 story maze with a hole on top. The 2 small guys get up there quite often but the bigger rabbits have to enlarge the holes to get up to the third inside level, so imagine my surprise when I went in the rabbit room and there was Serena, our Checkered Giant sitting on top of the Castle. Some of the images are in the post "cardboard castles". I usually have to replace because even though I triple layer the cardboard on the bottom and between layers, the lower floor virtually disappears.


----------



## PaGal

agnesthelion...thank you. I have the same problem. I try to read everything new here and now I do this post as well but it doesn't leave me time to post on anyone elses blog too often. I do read yours and enjoy it. You make me want to have a second bun but I know I am not ready for the worry yet. 

I actually have a young adult daughter and a young adult son. I married my ex at a very young age as he was in the army. In fact my father had to sign for it. Ha. The three girls are my stepdaughters whom I love very much. I have been with my hubby since the youngest were 3. The oldest is actually 18 months older, just the way their b-days fall for a few months when you just go by the number age it seems a year apart. If that makes any sense. Sorry long week, sooo veerrryyyy sleepy! 

HaHa, I just read to my hubby what you said. His reply to the part about me being a saint was. Hubby: You used to be now you are just " and then he made some growling noises. Ha. Meaning I'm just grumpy. 


Nancy...may I call you Nancy? I want to come play with all your differently sized bunnies! It seems like it would be so much fun! I could only imagine the bottom floor disappearing, too funny. Thumper decided (and I could see him eyeballing it first and thinking) last night to jump from one box onto his one tunnel. It was hilarious because it just completely flattened under him. Alls well though, he landed safely and I put it back up.


----------



## PaGal

I'm so sleepy. It should be Friday, that is the level of tiredness I'm at. Busy week though and to top it off I have been helping out with the book fair at the kids school for at least a few hours every day this week with very little coffee. Mostly it's helping the younger students write down several books on a wish list as they look through them along with price etc. I swear kids are energy vampires that's why you are so tired once you become a parent and why kids always have so much energy, they steal ours! I really look forward to it every year, young kids are so much fun. 

Last year a class had just come into the library and was lined up waiting for instructions. One boy in the class rides the same bus as the girls and so he recognized me from that. Well he said to me " I know you. You're from the bus!" Some little girl then looks at me, looks at him and asks the little boy "Is she a rock star?" Too funny, me a rock star and she came to this conclusion just because he said he knew me from the bus.

Anyway, here is a pic (not the greatest) that shows the dark band on Thumpers nose area. BTW I thought the other night while petting him that he looked thinner but he doesn't feel thinner. I finally realized what it is. He has that oh so soft spot of fur right behind his head, on the back of his neck between his shoulder blades that is a reddish brown color. There is no other color there, meaning he doesn't have the banded fur there. Well that area has gotten bigger and it makes his neck area look skinnier.


----------



## PaGal

Well the pic with his nose didn't post for whatever reason so I'll try again. Also, I just remembered that earlier today I got two pics of Thumps big fuzzy butt oozing out of his litter box while he was eating. HeeHee.


----------



## whitelop

OMG! Does your cat have 6 toes?! Its a Hemmingway cat! Thats pretty cool. 

Thump's cage is really clean! He doesn't spread the litter around everywhere? Ellie always gets hay everywhere and when she hops out sometimes poops come out too. Its so silly for her to be so tiny and make such a HUGE mess. 

Is the band on his nose where he's starting a molt? Thats a lot of bunny to molt. haha. I may have missed something, I also like the rest of you, suffer from mom brain and constant tired. LOL

I totally agree with you that kids are energy vampires. Thats how I feel everyday as my son runs around and goes nuts I'm like in a coma in the corner. LOL


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yep. Maybe it's Flemmie molt time, because Monty has a dark blotch in that area too, and one in the middle of her back. Her chest has been molting for a while, but I think that's just the end of the last molt. Silly buns, it's winter! Keep your fluff on!


----------



## PaGal

whitelop...Yes, Isabel (I'm not even sure that's how you spell it. She came with that name and as she answers to it we are not changing it but I always have to stop and think "hurricane" to remember it.) does have six toes. My husband had a male in the past and has wanted another. Now he has his wish!

His cage was just clean from me cleaning it. He does kick out some litter. If you look real closely you can see a few pieces of hay showing in the one pic. His hay is at the front of the cage and he'll pull one strand of hay and all of it will fall out onto his floor and get spread around. That was probably his first trip in since I cleaned it which I do every day. Clean up all the hay. Wipe the bottom of the cage with damp paper towels. Replace hay. Clean litter box.

Yes, the dark band has just appeared over the last week. It's funny because I am noticing some loose hair around but it is so very little especially for his size but yet he is still getting some difference in the color of his fur.


----------



## PaGal

HolyHandGrenade...he is losing so very little hair on a daily basis but yet the color is changing. The nose stripe is the most noticeable along with the patch of hair right behind his head. So has Monty gone crazy shedding all at once? Thumper hasn't done that yet. 

Crazy animals with losing hair in winter. I think we tend to mess them up keeping them inside that way. I noticed Thumper will lay in different spots in his room but in the winter he avoids our heating vents. Our AC comes out the same vents and he actually plasters himself to them in the summer. I'm always afraid he will hurt himself since they are metal, stick out from the wall and will bunny flop against them...hard. We keep our temps warm pretty even throughout the year, warm but not hot in winter, cool but not cold in summer but he obviously notices a difference. I wonder if he doesn't seem to molt at all in summer 'cause he's always plastered to the AC?


----------



## whitelop

I don't know why they molt in the winter. My chickens molted in December and my hen was bald in some places, I could see a lot of her skin and I was sure she was going to freeze to death. 
I think it has to do with age more than season. It just happens that molts fall in the winter months because most animals are born in the spring time. If you think about it, most things ARE born in spring, because its warm and they have a better chance of thriving, not too cold not too hot and the days are longer. So when winter rolls around, they're 6 or more months old and its time for them to shed out the baby fluff and then they continue to molt in that pattern their whole lives. 
But rabbits shed like 3-4 times a year, I think they could seasonal shedders. Or just ridiculous shedders, I haven't decided which.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Yes, Monty's hair molts in a line. It appears to change color, but it actually isn't. If you look at the full length of the hair, you'll see it has 3 bands of color on it. Darker at the base, brown in the middle, and lighter at the tip. When the old coat falls out, there's a new coat starting to grow, and it turns normal once it grows to the full length.

Various stages of her past molt:
I call this one "Who spilled coffee on my bunny?" You can see the darkest middle part is starting to get the "sandy" look back. the middle brown ring is where it just fell out, and then the rest is fur that hadn't fallen or gotten plucked out by me yet. The molt line on her face is back near her ears







A couple days before that:





Halfway done?





A little further:





This is how I get her to sit still for plucking:





Almost done?





Baby Monty's frown line:


----------



## PaGal

whitelop...maybe that's what it is, that they molt with each season. It is a bit strange that even being born in nthe spring that they would molt in winter. I only say that because to me anyway, it seems that everything in nature just works so well and in such the right way for what it is. Even something like grass. If just one thing in the make up of grass or the way it functions was changed then it would no longer work or be.


----------



## PaGal

HolyHandGrenade...see Thumper has never looked like that. He never looks like he is molting or losing any hair in any way. He does not look like he has any shorter hairs. The only thing noticeable is that he will have dark bands appear where there were none before or his one backfoot gradually over time became lighter in color. Typically when I wipe out his cage which I do every day there will be a few hairs as you would expect with any animal. Now that his dark band is appearing there will be more hair in his cage but still not enough to fill even a thumble. Granted he is not in his cage all of the time but I also do not notice much fur in the carpet.


----------



## PaGal

Silly bun! I'm sitting in his room. We played for a few minutes and then he decided to flop next to me and in front of the heating vent. He didn't stay long. He usually seems to avoid the vents during winter. I'm leaning against the wall while I sit on the floor. I'm leaning at an angle so there is a space between me and the wall. Thumper used to love running behind me when he was younger. Well tonight he has been trying it again. I have to lean further out so he can fit. I sure felt it the one time I wasn't leaning enough. Doesn't he realize he's a lot bigger than when he was a babe?


----------



## PaGal

So I absolutely love where I live. Until this past week the biggest problem I had with where we live is that our neighbor not long ago got a new dog. When he lets it out it runs across an acre of ground to come to our yard to do it's business. Our dog has been trained to go potty in one corner of our yard so we don't step in any messes and kids playing are not a problem. Also, our dog being part hound (definitely has the nose of one) goes nuts sniffing and snuffling where the neighbor dog has been which can be annoying when it is freezing cold out and I want to get back in. And of course we have dog poo where we don't want it. But this does not bother me too much yet. The pros well outweigh the con.

There is a place a few miles down from us that raises goats (there are dozens), has pigs, chickens, guineas and maybe other stuff. There are several fields around them. I like all animals so enjoy looking as we go past. Two weeks ago I noticed a dead animal on the road at there place. There is also a house across from them. The animal was small and black so I thought maybe a kitten. After passing it for the third time I realized the ears were too long to be a kittens. Either way I felt sad for the animal. Even an animal that has been long dead on a road I will not run over with my vehicle. I played zig zag on my road this past fall to avoid hitting the caterpillars that seemed to be on an exodus. Now I know this isn't a wild bun because it was black. Well this week there was another. definitely not wild either. This place with the goats has bun cages behind it but they look abandoned and it doesn't look like there are any buns in there. I'm now wondering if these people stopped raising a while back and just let some buns loose (I've lived here 2 years) and these are offspring or what. 

Also, we have a small farm type store we frequent in the summer. They are a good place to get carb kits for small engines (lawn mowers, weed eaters, etc.) and seed. They also at times have bunnies and chicks. Now that I am so in love with Thumper, how am I going to be able to go into the place and not look at the buns? And how am I going to keep myself from wanting to bring them all home so they won't die forgotten by people that are no longer excited by the new pet or be someone's dinner? UGH, I didn't used to think this way!


----------



## agnesthelion

Molting. UHg. I hate it. I just got done with a vent about molting on another thread!

Yes they molt every 3 months. And its pretty on point with my two. I've noticed some buns molt bad, some don't. Archie looks horrible after molting. Patches and some down to the skin. Rex fur flies everywhere. It makes me insane!!

Agnes's fur is so long it just clumps together. You'd think it be worse but it's not.

Aww I hope your neighbor isn't just letting buns go  how sad. I've never seen a stray bun. I would be so sad if I did. I know what you mean about it being hard to look at buns and not want one! Even though I know I won't have more than 2, I frequent the rescue website and even stop in to look at the buns all the time! I have no idea why  Buns are addicting I guess.

Refresh my memory, is Thumper fixed? Because if he is or if you have plans to neuter him, you could look at getting him a wife

Sounds like you live in a great area. I still think we should start a where you live thread. It would be fun to see pics and hear about everyone's home.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´ve loved reading about all this self sufficiency although I don´t think I could raise and kill animals to eat although I realise that if push came to shove, some day we might have to do it. I do like fishing though and can clean a fish fairly well...beauty of living on the coast where fish is readily available and it always comes whole. You can get most stuff cleaned at the fish counter but some stuff is better to leave whole and clean when you´re going to eat. 

And I do love fresh eggs, there is nothing like them, don´t have a chance to get hold of them very often but they´re completely different from shop bought even the free range ones. 

I do like watching survival programmes though. There´s one where a man and wife have to survive in different locations and scavenge and kill their own food and I find it fascinating what we´ll eat and how **** difficult it is to catch some things but I´d love to have a go at it.


----------



## PaGal

agnesthelion...I guess Thumper and I are just lucky that he doesn't molt bad, knock on wood! I'm perfectly happy with not having the extra work of fur clean up. I do at least wipe out his cage every day and clean the litter box and vacuum his room every other day (more if needed) but I'm sure if he molted bad I would be vacuuming every day.

My hubby and I were talking about it today, once a while back he saw a larger rabbit (alive) sitting in the ditch next to the road (not a wild rabbit) and just the other day he drove past and there were two large rabbits (not wild) playing in the front yard. He did not realize that the two killed on the road were bunnies.

Thumper is not neutered. He has none of the negative behavioral issues such as spraying and he does not behave as if the only thought on his mind is reproducing. His breeder as well as others have stated a male bun on it's own usually is not a problem unneutered. I had no plans to get another and still don't. I would be a nervous wreck and over think it all when it came to bonding but I keep thinking maybe I should get him neutered just because a time might come where I might feel I just have to act. I could at this point have two buns completely separated if needed but having two in one room would be much easier. I do find myself looking at ads on craigs list and such. I know if I saw a bun in bad shape or conditions I would want to act.

We should start a thread like that. I may not have a spectacular view as compared to some but we think it is pretty.


----------



## PaGal

Chrisdoc...For now my husband would have to do all the killing, he's ok with that but I'm not kidding myself, if it came down to it I would kill if I had to. He's kind of matter of fact about most things but I have been a good influence on him. Now when say a wild animal like a mouse comes around he won't just think to kill it instead he will try to just relocate it. He knows I don't like to kill anything other than when necessary. I can clean fish but would need a refresher. We didn't get to go fishing even once last year, way too busy. 

I saw the show once with the husband/wife team. 

There is nothing like fresh eggs/vegetables. I hadn't had fresh veggies (not store bought) in many years until we started gardening several years back. I forgot what food is really supposed to taste like. Now with Thumper I have even more reason to grow my own.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´ve had to kill a few things in my time. I once caught a snake in the house and couldn´t go to bed until I´d got of it and I´ve had rats and cockroaches in an old house I live in years ago....the things you have to do when you live on your own. However, having to kill chickens or any other animal....don´t think I´d do so good.

I do get fresh veggies quite often as my friend grows loads of things as she lives in the countryside. The difference is amazing. She gave me a cabbage a while ago and instead of eating it, I ended up giving it to the buns, the leaves were so green and open, they absolutely loved it. But I get tomatoes, peppers, avocados, onions, beans, lettuces, chillis and fruit as well from the trees, apples, lemons, figs. You really can tell the difference. wish I had a regular supply all year round.


----------



## PaGal

I like getting a break from gardening in the winter right now. With the kids being young, during the school year there isn't much time for extras like that but I think it would be nice to have a green house so we can at least grow some things through the winter. I could grow some stuff in pots in the house during the winter but I have a marvelous green thumb when I grow outside but not so much inside. Or maybe it's because my husband will water and I don't realize it and then water myself and it's too much.


----------



## PaGal

I ordered a new baby gate for Thumper last night. It is pressure mounted like I wanted. Each corner has it's own pressure mount so it is supposed to work well on door ways that are not true squared which ours is not. It get slightly wider as it goes up which is one reason the one I have is not secure enough. I was hoping to get one extra tall as well as extra wide but they were all over $80 which I feel is ridiculous plus there only 36 inches high and Thumper can jump higher than that. It will work with both of the doorways I want to be able to block off. When I am not home it will block Thump into his room. I will place one of Thumps other gates above it as they work well up higher and he won't be able to jump over it. I also will be able to use it to block off the den when I am home so he will be able to be in his room, the kitchen and the dining room. 

I think it will be very fun having him be able to move through those rooms as I spend more time there during the day then I ever do in his room although I will take time to pet or play with him in his room throughout the day. I can't wait until it arrives.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That first picture is so cute..he has such lovely nose and those ears are just so cool...I think I´ve said before that I love these flemmies and their colour and just their look...he´s such handsome boy. I know what you mean about jumpers. Mine are tiny compared to Thumper and even they´d probably jump 36 inches lol.


----------



## PaGal

Chrisdoc...Thank you. Thumper was a young and still little guy when he jumped a four foot tall piece of cardboard. We have a chest freezer in his room and the cardboard was there to block his access. Luckily I was home and heard him jump. I think he kicked the cardboard as he went over. I chased him out and he jumped back there two more times while I tried to adjust things since the cardboard wasn't stopping him. It's funny how they all of a sudden get an idea in their head and then refuse to unthink it. 

He climbed a baby gate once. He hasn't tried since but on his side in his room it's carpet on the other side is hardwood so I think maybe he doesn't want to jump on the hardwood. He will run through the rooms when he is let out but he dashes as fast as he can from the carpeted den onto a rug I have under my dog bowls and then jump from there into his carpeted room and then he will run it in reverse. When he explores the dining room which is hardwood he walks or hops slowly and lightly.


----------



## PaGal

I finally got to track the baby gate for Thumper. It is expected to arrive tomorrow. I can't wait to be able to give him more room and have his company as I go about my day more often. I think I will also buy another litter box. I have two right now and always have one clean and ready to be put into use. I will put in his cleaned box one day, the next day I clean out and replace the soiled litter. The next day I put a fresh and clean box in and then clean the dirty one. When I start letting him out I will probably take his soiled one and place in one of the new rooms for him just so he realizes what it is and that it is his. 

I have done that before. We have let him out to run his room, dining, kitchen and den but we have to be available to supervise. Twice he peed on my carpet in the den but I think maybe it's because it was too many rooms at once. So we shall see. I know before although he had the ability to enter the kitchen as it was not blocked off, he has never entered it. I think he's ok with the dining room because he has the dog rug to run to. Now I have a larger rug than before in my kitchen by the sink so he may go in there now. It is always an adventure with buns! You never really know what to expect from them.


----------



## whitelop

I wonder if there is a difference is rabbit behavior is they're raised on hardwoods vs carpet. I have hardwood floors in the kitchen and thats where Ellie have always lived and she will run and binky and go nuts on the floor. She's never been on carpet but I guess if she went on the carpet, she would probably lose her mind with traction and the ability to do anything. I bet she could do a flip on carpet! haha. 
Its funny to watch them walk isn't it?! I think they look so goofy when they walk. 

I totally agree, they get something in their heads and they never leave it alone. Ellie does that with somethings and it takes a long time to break them of thinking about those things. 

Have your gates arrived yet?


----------



## PaGal

It seems to me that if all they know is hardwood then they are fine but if they know carpet then the switch to hardwood makes them cautious. You should see my dog on it when he knows he's pushed my button and I tell him to go (usually when there is someone at the door) he does one of those cartoon animal runs but where they don't actually move. He does it in a panic and it's actually funny! I don't know why he doesn't just walk like he does any other time, the panic makes him scramble.

They certainly can be stubborn. I can't say how many times I pushed Thumper away from a door trim he was chewing on and he'd be right back at it the next second. They're like furry little kids!

Tracking said it would be here tomorrow and it showed today that it arrived at a nearby city so I should get it then. I can't wait! I have a special surprise for Thumper! Ha.


----------



## PaGal

Oh, I forgot! I have never had any medical problems with Thumper. Once he sneezed a few times in a day. I switched litters and the sneezing stopped. After reading so much here I decided to start gathering emergency supplies just in case. I bought simethicone today.

What I'm not sure of is the canned pumpkin. maybe I am missing something but everyone says not the kind for pie. The only canned pumpkin I could find was with the pie baking items. It did say pure pumpkin on the can and when you read the ingredients all it lists is pumpkin. Is this the right stuff? This is the stuff we use for making pumpkin pie ourselves. I'm confused, help!


----------



## whitelop

You got the right pumpkin, just the plain pumpkin. You want to avoid the pre-spiced pumpkin, that you just pour into the pie crust and viola you have a pumpkin pie. But as long as it doesn't have any spices or sweeteners in it, its good. I have squash baby food, I'm nut sure if its pumpkin or butternut, but I think they're all about the same. Plus the jars are a lot smaller. I also keep some baby food apple sauce and bananas on hand. 
I have a whole emergency kit for all my animals. Its in a storage tote in the front room, its more like in case there is a fire or a natural disaster, I can just grab the box and all the animals and not have to worry. I have stuff for the cats, dogs, chickens and rabbit. I actually have to go through there and make sure everything is in it and everything is okay thats in there and get it organized. But it basically has everything we would need if we had to leave in a hurry or if someone gets hurt. It really came in handy when the rooster got his leg shredded by a raccoon 2 years ago, I had all the meds and equipment that I needed. 

Its a life saver to have all that stuff handy!


----------



## agnesthelion

PaGal said:


> They certainly can be stubborn. I can't say how many times I pushed Thumper away from a door trim he was chewing on and he'd be right back at it the next second. They're like furry little kids!Ha.



Here is a trick. Rub a bar of white bar soap on whatever he is chewing and he will stop. It's the best trick I learned on here!!! It stops Arch from chewing like magic!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I know what you mean about being furry kids. Bandy is driving me nuts tonight as he´s behind the sofa and has taken to chewing the wall and the board that´s behind there to stop them chewing the sofa. Don´t know how many times I´ve shouted, jumped up, moved the sofa and chased him tonight. Sometimes, they just like to misbehave. 

Don´t know what mine would be like on carpet as my floors are marble although I have rugs down for them to lie on and to stop them sliding everywhere although they´ve got used to the surface now. Dread to think what they´d do on a carpeted floor as they do sometimes like to dig and pull on the rugs.


----------



## PaGal

whitelop...Thank you and yay! I have the right pumpkin. I was beginning to wonder how it is I have never seen just plain pumpkin in cans. 

agnesthelion...I have tried that. He chewed away. Since I built his box town I haven't seen him chewing the door frames . Leave it to Thumper card board tubes and pieces, grass balls, sticks, paper, telephone books, cat toys aren't enough for him. I have to build him a whole town to make him happy 

Chrisdoc...Thumper has a few spots where he digs the carpet for a few seconds but he hasn't done any damage yet.


----------



## PaGal

So I thought today would be a wonderful day for Thumper!. When I walked the girls down our drive way to get the school bus I found that we had a new phone book. I thought I would tear pages out and put in Thump's dig box in his town. On top of that his gate was to arrive today. Well I had volunteered to help out with the book fair at school which I really enjoy because you get to over hear a lot of the amusing things kids say and I like to feel useful plus it gets me out of the house for a little while. The librarian didn't tell me when to come in or when I would be done so I just showed up early. Well I was there all day. I did not expect that. The latest I had been there previously was 1:30. I got home today at 4pm. Well I barely got anything to eat and so my stomach is bothering me and has been all day. It feels very acidy. On top of that, by the time I got home my head was killing me. It's not good when I go all day without coffee. 

Thumpers gate did arrive but all I managed to do was take the pieces out of the box. With my head verging on a migraine there is no way I felt up to tackling even the small amount of assembly I have to do. And I really like putting things together. I also did not get the telephone book in his dig box. The poor guy was also in his cage so much longer than he is used to but wonderful bun that he is, he did not hold it against me.

As the evening is his most active time and I had gone into his room to put his salad in his cage he came running over to me and was just running around like a crazy bun as I walked slowly along so I would not step on him, instead he runs into me. Boy does he wallop you. He's not the biggest flemmie out there but he is solid.

Oh and last night, he really impressed my husband and mad me thankful for a little luck. We were both in Thumper's room and he came running. I decided to chase him for just a few minutes as it was almost time to put him to bed. Most of the time when I chase him I run bent over somewhat. One it's easier for me to see when he dashes right up at my feet so I don't step on him , plus I can reach down and tickle his big fuzzy butt as he runs. Well he all of a sudden instead of running just jumped three feet straight up into the air. Thank goodness I wasn't any closer or I would have been hit in the face by a big leaping bunny!


----------



## whitelop

So I was thinking about it this morning, you said that your husband likes tools and if you were to get him a basket for fathers day it would be of tools and the basket would need to be something useful? 
Well, I was thinking about the kind of basket you'd need, but I couldn't think of anything. I love all baskets, so the basket I get for my husband will really be for me just filled with his stuff, LOL. Thats just how I roll and who doesn't need a ton of wicker baskets?! haha. 
I was thinking that for your husband, if he's the playful type, you could hide some tools around the house for him to find. Like not seriously hide them where they'll never be found, but like in obvious places. Tie a bow on all of them to make sure he knows they're new and for him! Like if he makes the coffee first on Sunday mornings, then put a screwdriver in the spoon place in the silverware drawer. Or if he's the kind of take a shower early in the day, hang a drill in the shower? Maybe not, that seems dangerous. 
But you catch my drift, in the places he goes put his new tools! Except in the couch, you have kids and no one wants to sit on a hacksaw. I sat on a yoda last night and **** near cried, yoda hurts. LOL. Just keep a little note of the tools he's found to make sure you don't have any strays around the house that he didn't find. 

To me, that sounds like a wonderful idea and not just because its my idea! haha. I think it would be fun to see my husband running around like a little kid trying to find all his new toys. Would your husband like something like that?


----------



## PaGal

That is a good idea. It is hard to say with him. He is an enigma. He's one of those guys that come across as the real stern father. The type that has the ability to stop any child in it's tracts just by a look but give him something with a motor on it and he returns to twelve years old. He also tends to surprise you when he gets silly and playful. I was really mad once, not at him and he just leaned over and licked my face. It was kind of gross but it did work!

I could hang a drill in the shower since we have our own bathroom in our room and no I would keep tools out of the couch. As it is no one here looks before they sit. 

I would have fun with hiding them myself. Even with not really hiding them well some could take some time for him to find. Thanks for the idea. I could get the girls to help as well, they would love it. I've been able to share with them for years surprises for him. They'll tell each other about surprises but never would they tell their dad.


----------



## whitelop

Awww I'm glad you can get the girls involved! If you do it, it will be pretty fun for him! At least I hope so.
I think sometimes it takes silly things to make us take life a little less serious and feeling like a kid again for a day, isn't such a bad thing. 

I could see my husband licking my face to make me not mad. haha. Last week I was having a serious bout of road/hunger rage and he opened this really hard probably not really edible easter cookie, it was a chick. He smelled it and it smelled like playdough, so he took this MASSIVE bite out of it and bit its head off. It popped like he broke a bone, it was crazy loud. I laughed so hard, I almost had to pull over because I was crying I was laughing so hard. 

Men are silly!


----------



## PaGal

I think it would be fun for all of us and you can't beat that!

We each have our silly moments and act child like. I know I can't resist sliding through my kitchen and dining room when I have my fuzzy socks on. I still love to dress up for Halloween and love taking the kids trick or treating. I buy little toys all the time whether for the girls, or the husband or me. I just bought hubby a zombie pen from the book fair at school. We don't do the video games much in our house. We have two computer games everyone likes to play. Well the one has cartoon cutish zombies in it so I had to get him this pen. It has bulgy eyes and when you squeeze the head the eyes pop out even more and it looks cutish like the zombies in the game. Look at me making up my own words 

I got him once when he was really mad at something as he was driving. I gave him a wet willy which he was totally not expecting. It was made even worse because I had just started to chew a piece of gum so it was wet and sticky but it made him laugh and changed his mood.


----------



## PaGal

I got Thumper gate put up today. I can only use two of the screw to tighten parts or it is too long for the doorway but it does work. We also put a thin piece of sticky back foam on each end so it will not scratch our wooden posts. I will probably let Thumper run around later. The foam is cut to fit so there is no chance of his chewing it. I also ripped up most of the phone book and placed it in his dig box. He had fun chewing on it as I ripped.

Months ago I got this cute little plastic bunny key chain out of a gum ball machine. It also lights up when you push a button. I just had to have it. Well a month ago my husband stopped at the same store and bought me two more and I put them in my bed table to replace the other which hangs on my purse. I figured sooner or later the one on my purse will break or whatever. Well a week ago the power went out right after we went to bed and I got one of the bunnies out of the drawer and it almost lit up the whole room. I love it! Now I know where to find a light when I need it. Flashlights never stay where they belong here.


----------



## PaGal

I got to eat lunch today without any work on my part. One of the girls made me and my hubby a grilled cheese. They take turns helping prepare meals. We do not force them to but I think they enjoy the one on one time with us plus then they know what's for dinner ahead of time. For x-mas I bought them a sand which maker. We feel comfortable with them using it unsupervised but we are not there yet with the stove. They also can use the microwave. 

I let Thumper out of his room yesterday twice. The first time was while we were home alone. He immediately came out of his room. He spent most of the time trying to find a way past the gate and into the den. He really loves being in the den since he's used to carpet and he can run from one side, jumps over hard wood onto the dog rug, hops again over the hardwood into his room and runs to the other side of it. I am starting slow because I feel I need to watch him. He can fit his head through the bars of the new gate and yesterday had his head and one leg through. I am afraid he will get stuck and hurt himself if he freaks out. He was quite interested when I started to scrub the floor. I let him out again in the evening after the girls were in bed. He spent more time checking out the room. He stays up against the walls though. At one point he was in a corner and periscoped investigating. That wasn't good enough though for him so he jumped straight up about four feet. 

Also when he first started moving off the dog rug I stood right in front of the gate and the silly boy came over and sat on my feet. He was using my feet as a safe spot like he does with the dog rug just looking for more traction. I know he'll get used to it the more he is on it. There is a bit of linoleum in front of the front door in his room. He started just tiptoeing across it but over time he would hop across it and now he will run or jump over it. 

He had me a little worried though last night. His one wall is his wall and the other side is the kitchen wall but it's the same wall. There is a door way (with no door) on each end of the wall. The one doorway is extra wide. Sometimes we play a game where I start doing a slow running shuffle while in the kitchen from one doorway to the other. He will run the same but on his side, in his room. Well we were doing it last night and after a while he laid down and his nose was moving so fast along with his body. I could hear him breathing fast through his nose really well. I sat and petted him lightly for a long time and even put an ice pack by him in case he was too hot. He was fine after that though. 

I'll have to start letting the dog out when I let Thumper out too because they do like each other. I just have to supervise to make the dog lay down when he starts getting too playful. He just doesn't quite get his power and size. He sniffs the cats and manages to push them around while doing so. I need to completely bunny proof the den so Thumper can go in there. It will be a while though. He's been in there before but twice he peed on the carpet even with a litter box available so I will wait until he is going good in his extra litter box outside his room before allowing him any more free space. The kitchen he hasn't gone into yet. He never has even though he could at times. He just doesn't trust it for some reason. Maybe once he realizes there is a rug for traction there as well. I thought he might come in while I was getting his veggies but he just watched me intently from the dog rug.


----------



## agnesthelion

That's cute the kids made you a grilled cheese. Such a favorite sandwich for kids 

Glad thumper was ok after the scare he gave you. Sometimes they do odd things like that and it worries us so.

I do hope your dog and thumper can get along someday. Hopefully it doesn't stress thumper too much.

I've been meaning to ask you your first name. I know everyone has different comfort levels for what they say online so if you don't want to tell us I understand, but most of us put our first names under our
screen name and I just feel funny calling you pagal if you would prefer us call you by your name


----------



## PaGal

I still like grilled cheese a lot myself. I have actually gotten so tired of lunch meat that it turns my stomach so I am limited to the sandwiches I will eat.

The dog and Thumper get along and they have been together before. I just have to watch the dog as he is big, doesn't realize his own strength and gets too excited at times. Thumper isn't worried about him at all. He goes right up to him, runs past him very close and jumps over him. I just supervise so there is no accidental injury.

I don't usually look at others names on here so I didn't even think about it. I'm Denise.


----------



## agnesthelion

Nice to meet you Denise  hahaha


----------



## whitelop

It is nice to meet you Denise! I'm Morgan!  

I love grilled cheeses too, but I add tomato and bacon to mine! Or I stuff chips into it. My son loves them too. How nice that your girls like to help you guys out, they sound like really good girls! 

Its so funny that Thumper doesn't like the hardwoods, I bet it is a little awkward. My floors aren't super slippery. But Ellie nor Foo ever had a problem. 
Foo loved our dog! When I first got her and we we lived in a small apartment, I would let Foo out and she would run and jump over the dog and hop around him. He would lick her and she would lay down on his bed next to him. Even when we moved into our house, she would still seek him out and lay next to him when he would lay down in the kitchen. She would hop over him and everything. Ellie didn't get to know the dog well, since he left shortly after we got Ellie and she didn't get passed being scared of him. haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Hi Denise, I´m Chris. I love grilled cheese, especially with fried onions, I had one of those out the other day, lovely. Your girls sounds really good and very helpful. Great that they can do their favourite things for you some days. 

I can imagine that buns get used to the floor they normally walk on. Mine are on marble which is slippery but I never get worried about them now as they are so used to them, they hardly ever slide. I do have rugs down for them to lie on as the floors are quite cold. I´m sure if he spends more time on the hardwood, he´ll start to get used to it.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...nice to meet you as well! Yes, the girls are wonderful and helpful. It helps that they just like talking with us and being near us and will help so they get that opportunity. I especially enjoy the help in the garden. You can weed a lot quicker with eight hands then two. We always joke about how they are working for their dinner. So after a while they'll say "I've earned my dinner"!

I'm sure he'll get used to the floor. It's just a matter of time.

Lisa...It's nice to meet you as well! 

It's nice to meet you as well, Morgan! You are also known around here as the chicken lady! I do talk about some of what I read here with my hubby or the girls. Sometimes I read it to the girls when they ask or they will read over my shoulder. Luckily I read faster than them and also read ahead while I am reading out loud so I can stop or stop them if someone starts talking of something inappropriate. Ha

One girl likes to put chips on her grilled cheese. I'll have to try the bacon for some and the bacon and tomato for those of us that like tomato. It sounds yummy!

As far as the floor, I think he just needs to learn to adjust the power of his kicks when hopping or something so he doesn't slip. He will hop around but does so slower and softer than on the carpet.

It sounds like Foo had fun with the dog like Thumper does. The funny thing is Thumper will charge at the dog. He won't bite or anything but the dog will actually back up. It's so funny because he is so much bigger than the bun, is extremely strong like even more than most dogs his size and he rarely will back off when excited. Even with us we it takes a little while to get it through his knuckle head, he just gets overly excited.


----------



## PaGal

I am so excited for Easter, I just had to come and share! We hide eggs for the kids every year except last year we didn't get to. We will this year even if the weather isn't good and we have to wait a little while. I have two acres to hide eggs on and some very goods spots. Plenty of them. I plan to hide a ton of them and keep telling them they will be out there all day. We put small candy, change and small toys in them. Not too much candy though. We will probably hide a few with a little more than change in. 

But the thing I am most excited about are these talking eggs I bought last year. I have had to wait a whole darn year to use these! I bought three of these eggs at wal marts and they cost I think $2 each. They talk! They say things in a teasing voice such as " I am hiding and you can't find me" and "nah,nah,nah, I'm over here!" I so cannot wait. I'm like a kid here with the excitement! It is going to be so darn funny!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

LOL! That is great! It will probably be so fun to hide the eggs. 

That is so funny that you got talking eggs I bet the kids will be surprised when the eggs start talking to them lol.

I haven't been reading your blog before, but I just started so my name is Elise.

.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That sounds great and the talking eggs are so cool. I bet they´ll love them and get a real surprise. I think these traditions are great. Reading this, I was thinking about the film I saw at Christmas called Rise of the Guardians and they had the easter bunny on there egg hunting, I loved the film. 

Food again, I love chips with grilled cheese on top...yummy. 

Glad they like gardening and yes, four sets of hands is definitely better than one lol. Takes me back to my childhood, we used to help in the garden all the time to earn pocket money.


----------



## whitelop

I wish someone would help me in the garden! haha. Last year I had to hand till my own garden. 

The egg hunt sounds fun! I don't think my son is old enough for that yet, but I might try to get a few eggs put out in the yard and see if he'll pick them up! I bet the talking eggs are hilarious! haha.


----------



## PaGal

Elise...nice to meet you! Yes, it should be fun. I tried one so I know it starts talking as soon as you turn it on but then it will go quiet for a little and then say something and then go quiet again. So they should here it talking in the yard but take some time to find one.

Chris... I do enjoy our traditions some of which we were raised with and some we just do because it is something we like. I haven't seen that movie.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...Most of the garden work is left to me but my husband will help with some like tilling. I can remember the first time he tilled. He had a harder time then me because he was trying to fight it and slow it down and instead it just dragged him across the yard. He stayed on his feet, running but you could tell the tiller was in control. I guess because I'm smaller and not as strong I just kinda let it do it's thing and calmly followed behind. This year I know our farmer neighbor said he will take his tractor plow through the garden for us. I don't envy you having to hand till! 

You could have one for your son no problem, just hide them more or less in plain sight, as he gets older just hide them where they would be a little harder to find. This year you could just sit some behind a taller clump of grass or some such thing.


----------



## whitelop

I think I will 'hide' some eggs for him. If I do hard boiled hand dyed eggs, I have to buy some! My chicken makes brown eggs and they don't dye well! haha. I should just buy some plastic ones, that would probably be easier. But I do love hard cooked eggs, they're so good! My chickens love them too. Maybe I'll mix them up.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...that's funny I never thought of hiding boiled eggs. we always do the plastic ones and like I said we put change, toys and candy inside. Not too much of any one thing just enough so they have something to come out of it. We do boil eggs and dye them. Each year I get something different...we have done dyed with food coloring, tie dyed, ones that got coated in glitter after dying, ones we wrote on or made a picture on with wax crayon before dying, dyed ones with stickers. This years are supposed to come out very shiny like a candy apple. Only three of us like boiled eggs but we will eat them plus I'll make egg salad from some and deviled eggs from some. 

Cannibal chickens? I think if I had chickens I would be afraid to feed them eggs. I know they eat just about anything but I think that's where mad cow disease came from, cows being fed feed that had some cow product in it. I read an article about it. They claim the cannibals in Africa or wherever would also have brain issues.


----------



## whitelop

I think the mad cow disease came from cows eating a diseased cow. I cook the eggs to make sure they aren't eating whites and yolks, because that starts a terrible habit of breaking eggs and eating them. I haven't dealt with that and I hope to never deal with it, its so hard to break them of doing. I don't feed them eggs very often, I fed them hard cooked eggs for a few days after the chicks were hatched, to help the hen get back on her feet from not eating a whole lot for 21 days and then to give the chicks some extra protein after just hatching. I stopped that at about a week though. But I will give them a hard cooked egg that has been in the fridge for a few days too long, I wouldn't personally eat it but it isn't "bad" or rotten. I also gave them to the rooster to help him come back from being attacked by a raccoon. Or if there are some eggs that have been on the counter too long for my liking, I'll hard boil them and mash the whole thing up with the shell on for extra calcium. 
My whole point to this was...a lot of the diseases that chickens get aren't passed through the egg. But there are also a lot of diseases that are passed through the egg, like e coli, staphylococcus aureus, pseduomonas aeruginosa, salmonella. None of my chickens have ever shown signs of having any of these diseases and I haven't lost any unexpectedly. So I'm sure the feeding them the eggs back isn't a huge problem, most people feed the eggs back to their birds. I trust feeding my eggs back to them more than I even trust eating a store bought egg. 
Biosecurity is the biggest way to prevent disease! haha.


----------



## agnesthelion

Thats cute you'll be hiding eggs and the talking eggs  we hide the plastic eggs too. And we do the very same thing, change candy etc. But this year we won't because we will be in DC. We usually host my hubby's family and I make a ham, potatoes, corn casserole etc bit since we will be gone I had to let them know I cant host. That was huge drama....any who..different story.

But we colored hardboiled eggs earlier this week. My son has been carrying them around in a basket. He started with 12 and he's down to 5


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...Ok then. I know you have to be careful and clean the eggs well before eating them and I would probably feel safer eating eggs from a chicken I raised as well. I eat my neighbors eggs without any qualms other than I make sure to scrub them well and I also wash my hands well which is something we do anyway any time we deal with any food.

Lisa...we always cook a huge meal but it is usually just the five of us. We just eat left overs for days which we all love. We always cook everyones favorites including desserts so we end up with a lot since we all don't like the same things. I have my husband cook his delicious potato salad but only three of us like potato salad.

I counted this morning. I have 100 eggs plus the three talking ones to hide. I also make the girls and my husband up an Easter basket each.


----------



## PaGal

I'm wondering if Thumper will climb into a basket. I have a large one in the attic he could fit into. Now I just wonder if he would climb into it and let me get some pics.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I put Ash in a box once, and all he tried to do was jump out. Thumper would look adorable in a basket though. If he doesn't go in the basket you could try putting a treat in it.


----------



## whitelop

Are you guys really careful people? You seem like really careful people. Maybe not careful, but cautious? 
With the eggs, you really don't need anything other than warm water to wash the eggs. Your water should be warmer than the temp of the shell, so it doesn't push the bacteria any further into the pours of the eggs. There is a "bloom" on the shell of the egg that keeps the bacteria out, so I usually don't wash the eggs until its time for me to cook them. 

That is A LOT of eggs! But with the three girls, they should all be able to find a good amount of them. Its so nice that you guys are so close! I did not grow up like that, I hope that my son can grow up close my husband and I. Well, probably more me than him because I'm the one thats here all the time.


----------



## PaGal

ILoveMyRabbit...I may try that, knowing Thumper though he would probably rather just munch on the basket.Ha

Morgan...I don't think we are extremely cautious. The neighbor just picks up the eggs and places them in an egg carton some of which we bought for him since he is nice enough to share his eggs, we wash the eggs off with warm water as you said right before we use them. Our home is not completely spotless and we get plenty dirty doing what we do for work and fun. We do wash our hands often when preparing a meal but we are not anal about it. 

Well every year I buy some more so over the years it has added up. We will also ask the neighbors son to come over and join in as well. I did not grow up that way either nor did my husband. We try our best. I have a good relationship with my grown kids and we are trying to continue with the girls. I think what really makes the difference is just talking with them no matter what you are doing. Of course there are times you have to be a hard ass and set the rules but kids like to be talked with just like you do with another adult. It makes a big difference because I see it every time any of the girls come to help us work just so they can spend time near and talking. Whether it's raking and hauling leaves or working in the garden. We do make them help so they learn sometimes you have to work whether you feel like it or not but most of the time they join us on their own. We do want them to enjoy being kids also while they can. Kids grow up way too fast now.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I just tried catching up on your blog, but 13 pages is so long so I am going to start here. But I was looking at like page 3 and it was Thumpers birthday and he is sooo cute I love the one where he's playin dead and I love his bunny town, its so much better than mine, I am a teensy bit jealous ") 

Kids do grow up too fast nowadays, I can't stand it. I have facebook and my little cousins all want to add me but I get SOOO tired of seeing their dumb posts, trying to be all grown up and then taking skanky pictures. ugh. I hate to un-friend family but gee! Maybe they wont notice?! HAHA!


----------



## PaGal

Katie...Thank you. Bringing him home was one of the best decisions we have ever made. He is a complete joy. I'm so glad I thought to make his town because he enjoys it so and even has stopped him chewing on our door frames. It helps that he has the room to himself .

That is one of the biggest problems I see is that parents don't parent and just let them grow up too fast. It is all a bad influence.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Katie, yes kids do grow up fast, too fast sometimes and they don´t live that period a kids where you don´t have a care in the world.. Enough time when you get older for worries. And I don´t think you´re bad to un-friend them, sometimes, facebook is a real pain with the things people comment and write....get a life lol. 

I´m sorry but I hate it when parents say that their kids are their best friends....parents are parents and you can´t be friend with your kids or you´ll not be able to parent. Parents are there to set boundaries and sometimes be the buy guy but that´s what you sign up for. I think nowadays some parents are just scared of their kids cos they´ve let them do what they want since they were toddlers. A sad reflection of today´s society. That´s why I take my hat off to all of you, Morgan, Lisa, Denise who´ve raised kids you´d be happy to spend time with cos they are well mannered, know that they have to work to obtain things and know how to behave with other adults. Those are the type of kids I love to spend time with.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...it infuriates me when I see how some kids behave. It is a complete shock and I don't know how the parents don't just die from embarrassment. No, you can't be their best friend but you can have a very close relationship while still setting boundaries and raising well behaved children. Mostly it is just being consistent. This is the rule. You break it, you get punished...each and every time not just when it makes me mad and not just when I get the energy to get up and deal with it.


----------



## PaGal

I just had to say, I really love my husband. Not that I just realized that. I called him this morning after he was at work. While we were talking he told me he is really upset with the people with the goats. Well he knows from me telling him, that two buns were killed on the road right there and they are not wild buns. Well he's been seeing one play in the yard in the evenings and it was dead on the road this morning. 

He's not a crazy animal person like me but he does like them and care about them. If it weren't for me he wouldn't have so many animals living with him. He doesn't typically go out and actively look for one but he does take them in when they show up abandoned. It is wonderful to be married to someone that likes and cares about animals.

Also, I need sleep before I give myself a heart attack. Earlier I had to check on some bank stuff and read something wrong. Mu hubby made a quick stop at the store the other day and my sleep deprived mind read the info as him having spent over $400. Now I know that is not right so jumped to the conclusion that someone ripped us off. It actually happened before to us but luckily the bank caught it and reimbursed our stolen money. 

Then just ten minutes ago while walking through the house I saw our bedroom door open and panicked thinking Thumper would have chewed all the computer wires, alarm clock wires, lamp wire and might have been shocked. I was think how stupid could I be and called myself some not so nice names only to look right in front of me across the room and there is Thump sitting in his cage, calmly looking at me. Nope, I hadn't let him out yet. Idiot!

I have been hand feeding Thumper some pellets in the morning for about four days now. I want to get him used to being in my lap again so I can work on picking him up. I think I will be more comfortable first picking him up while sitting, he's a lot of bun to control if he panics and this way there will be no worry of a fall. Well already he comes running and plants his front feets on my lap when he hears the pellets. Now to just get him into my lap. He stopped crawling into it once he got big enough not to need to and still be able to reach what I have in my hand.

I'm also working on him to come out into the kitchen. He will come out into the dining room but doesn't like to come into the kitchen. I got him to come out last night. I moved a rug closer to the doorway so he would know he had a safe spot with good traction. Once he gets comfortable I will stop moving the rug. I know it's just a matter of time.


----------



## DixieDoodle

:happyrabbit::heartbeat:


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, I do agree, you can be have a good close relationship with your kids but you´ll always be the parent first. So sad about the bunnies getting killed on the road but so irresponsible of the owners, I´m not surprised he´s really mad and upset. 

That is so sweet that he´s got used to hearing the sound of the pellets and now comes running. Mine go mad when they hear the bag of food and start running in circles until I put it in their bowls. But, it´s a good way of building trust and I´m sure that he´ll get used to or put up with you picking him up. Some just never really like it but tolerate it for a while. I have one who loves it and two who let me but are really glad to get their feet back on the ground.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...I messed up when we first brought him home and could just kick myself. I was doing a lot of research including here although I wasn't posting much, mainly reading, well all I kept reading about picking up a bun kept warning about possible broken backs. It made me worry too much. When we brought him home he was a lot smaller and although he struggled when you first went to pick him up he would calm once you had him against you. Well because of my worry we didn't stick with it and now I have to start all over.

at this point if he was a smaller bunny I would just go for it, now it's more his size.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I can understand what you mean. Bandy is a wriggler, he barely stays still for 30 seconds and I am terrified of him hurting himself sometimes but I have to pick him up to groom him so I don´t have a choice. A bigger bun is so much harder but I´m sure with patience, he´ll get used to it.


----------



## PaGal

Maybe I can use clover as his special treat. He can eat plenty of it without the worries that come with fruit and he really, really likes it. I picked him some a little while ago, like ten and he gobbles one up before I can get another in my hand. He also did the same over the weekend although I let those ones thaw slightly. I was sick of being in the house so I went outside. Well it was sleeting out and everything had just the thinnest layer of ice on it. I wasn't sure if something thawed after being frozen should be given to a bun but it was only a few pieces and it had just started to sleet.

I have just about made up my mind to start building Thump a bigger cage this weekend. I have some wood the frame. I will need wood for the floor and think I will tile the floor. I'll use a tile that has some traction to it. I refuse to use linoleum as I am a linoleum snob. I have never, ever liked it. We have remodeled three bathrooms so far so I know how to work with it. I even have some tile in the garage but not sure if I have enough, I'll have to check. I have fencing I was planning on using. It has gaps that I believe are 2"X4". I like it because you get a good view through it, better than nic panels. I'll have to see how much I have. We replaced some of the plastic in Thump's gates with it as he was chewing the plastic. Hubby will be home in case I need a hand. Will just have to work it in around the Easter goings on.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I so admire all you handy people who can build things and this sounds great. I´m sure he´ll love it. I don´t like linoleum either, always sounds like something we used to use back in the 70´s and I don´t think I´ve ever seen it here in Spain. They use marble or ceramic tiles. You can so many different tiles, you have a really good choice. 

Mine do love banana as a treat and they´re now hooked on craisins but they also love basil and sage so I sometimes use that as they can eat as many herbs as they want.


----------



## agnesthelion

.....


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I read somewhere that red Clovers would cause gas in a bunny. I don't know if its true or not.

And that is so cool that you are building Thumper a new cage! I bet he'll be happy to have a larger cage. Post pics when its done. Or you could even take a few pictures while its being setup.


----------



## whitelop

When I became a nanny, it became more aware to me about the way people raise their kids. I noticed that people try to negotiate with their kids a lot and I think thats crap. I noticed that parents give their kids too many choices and I also think thats crap. When we go to a restaurant I offer my kid, chicken or grilled cheese. He eats both of those and he normally says chicken because thats his favorite word. But I watched this woman go through the whole menu at a diner with her kid and let him decide what he wanted. It took her 20 minutes to order because he was 5 and bouncing around. I just wanted to be like GIVE HIM THE NUGGETS AND END IT! But no, she would say something, he wouldn't respond and she would get louder and then move on the next thing. Kids shouldn't get options like that. 
But when I became a parent I saw things TOTALLY different than when I was a nanny. I saw people being friends with their kids. Kids whose parents hung out with them. Moms wearing their daughters jeans. Then it made me think about to being a teen, and some of my friends parents were like that the "cool parents" who would party with us. WTF? Thats not okay, but as a teen it was. Now as a parent I'm like "OMG you're insane! Thats not how you do it!" When you're friends with your kids you can't be a parent to them and you can't tell them no because they don't respect it because its coming from a friend not a parent. Its BS. 
But when I became a parent, and saw things and realized different things about myself and my friends parents and my parents. I called my mom and thanked her for NOT being my friend when I was growing up. I thanked her for always being my MOM and telling me no and being there to catch me as I fell. I thanked her to all her years of thankless service and hoped that my son will thank me for the same things later in his life. 

This post has been random and a little odd.


----------



## Chrisdoc

thanks Lisa, it´s one of my regrets but can´t change the past and that´s that. But I remember my brother and my niece who used to spend their summers here after he got divorced and it used to drive me nuts when he used to ask her what she wanted to eat and then i used to make it and then she wouldn´t eat it but he´d let her have ice cream or dessert when she hadn´t eaten her dinner...it used to drive me nuts. After the first few days,i told him that she´d eat what we ate and she did and I told her that if she didn´t finish a good amount of dinner then she´s get no afters. I also made sure she didn´t own the remote control for the TV, adults get to choose and if you´re very good, you may get to choose too. I did however, let her watch the first Harry Potter film, her mom had said that she couldn´t, can´t remember the reason but it was really dumb and she sat and watched it with me and loved it. I told her it was our secret, never found out if she told her mom lol. I was firm with her but she respected me. When you´ve got a 4 or 5 year old, you have to make the choices, they´re not adults, they´re kids and you´re the parent. Rant over.

So yes Morgan, i agree, kids of that age don´t get to choose, they are presented with dinner and they eat it. And I agree once again a parent is a parent, they have to be unpopular sometimes but that comes with the territory. If you don´t parent kids, they will never learn boundaries and that what a parent is there to do, teach them right from wrong. 

I also thanked my parents for always being there. I look at my mom now and as she gets older, it´s like me being the parent and her being the child, now making decisions for her and looking after her. Maybe that what it is, our parents sometimes become our kids as they get to the end of their life. But, I love having her over here and taking of her and doing everything for her. I´ll take a couple of pics so you can see her when she´s over next month.


----------



## PaGal

I have a terrible headache.I hate headaches! I went grocery shopping this morning which is never a good thing when you are not in a good frame of mind. I always go early so it's less crowded but today was an exception. Even early it was more crowded than usual because of the up coming holiday. I got Thumper some cilantro to start eating. I also broke down and bought some pomengranat infused craisins. Ignore any spelling mistakes, I can't type well with a head ache like this and I don't really care right now.

I let Thumper out after I put the groceries away because I didn't feel like stepping over his gate several times. I tried giving him a craisin but he just sniffed it. It's typical for him to not eat something from my hand until he has ate it from his bowl once. He's silly! I then laid down on the floor for a little while being careful to pull my shirt past my belt since he always wants to chew it. He was feeling pretty frisky so he was doing a lot of binkies. Then he decided to use me as an obstacle course. 

He doesn't do that too often. He pulled my hair once running across it. He also ran across my arm and scratched me through my sweat shirt. Now that I have been a race track for him I have some sence of just how powerful those back legs are. I know I wouldn't want to tangle with him 

One of the girls was amazed last week when I went to give Thump his pellets. I couldn't let him out because I was going to the school. His feeder hangs at the back of his cage and it's impossible to open the door without him getting loose. He is too good at squeezing his was past when I am half in and half out of his cage sice he does that when I clean it. I use one of his paper towel rolls and slide it through his bars so one end is in his feeder and the other is outside his cage and I just pour his pellets into the paper towel tube.

Looks like my weekend plans have changed. We will have the egg hunt on Saturday because it's going to rain Sunday and the way it has been raining here all winter all of our eggs would wind up bobbing around in puddles. A buddy and his daughter will be coming over, also my hubbies cousin and his family. We will be grilling burgers and dogs and the fixins. Sunday will be our Easter dinner and everyone will get their baskets. It's not looking like I will get to start on the cage. I was excited about it to. But we'll see.


----------



## whitelop

I woke up with a headache this morning and I swear that is one of the worst things to wake up with. 

Thumper sounds like such a character! Escaping every time you open the door. Ellie does the same thing. Its pretty smart to put the paper towel roll in there as a funnel though! Pretty crafty! 
I bet he's so funny to watch because he's so big with the ears and big feets. He's so cute! 

I hope you guys have a good time this weekend, hunting eggs and eating! It sounds like its going to be a blast. I think its only supposed to be like 64 here so not very warm. Ugh, I guess Mother Nature didn't get the memo, that its supposed to be spring time!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Headache´s are awful, I used to get terrible migraines but grew out of them. I hate grocery shopping when it´s crowded, I love the supermarket when there´s hardly anybody in there. 

You have to be inventive sometimes with these bunnies so good on you for using a paper towel roll as a funnel. 

Houdini also likes to use me to jump over and climb on but he´s a lot smaller than Thumper so doesn´t do much damage. 

Weather here is a bit changeable at the moment. Had a BBQ at my friend´s house today cos we were going to do it Saturday but they´ve forecast rain. Hope everything goes well for you and you´ll get the cage done, sometimes things just don´t work out as planned ullhair:


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...Luckily I didn't wake up with it but I do agree. I think it should be law that you do not ever wake up with a headache. I also think they should just go ahead and legalize marijuana but make not getting enough sleep illegal. If you didn't get enough then you must take a 1 hour nap. Ha My brain is more affected now by lack of sleep. 

He is fun, makes me laugh every day and then he'll binky which makes me laugh more. I've noticed that lately he foot flicks several times the first minute he is out of his cage. Maybe he's just shakin' out those big thumpers.

Everyone should have a good time and I like everyone that's coming by. Which is better than you know being visited by family you are not so keen on. 


Chris...I still get them. I had one once that caused my tongue to go numb. I couldn't feel it at all, strange. I also had one of few times when I was working that kept me from seeing well. Everything right in front og me I couldn't see, I could only see out of my periphreal vision which isn't much help on it's own.

Thumper doesn't do it too often so although when he does I am waiting to get a big bunny foot in my eye I do let him go to have his fun.

The weather here is very disappointing. It's only getting to the low 50's here, mostly cloudy which it seems like it has been all winter and what they call breezy, I call it just this side of gale force winds so it feels even cooler than it is. This weekend I think is supposed to get into the 60's. I am looking forward to building the cage, some of it is that I'm just tired of being cooped up and doing the same work everyday. I'm ready for a change.


----------



## PaGal

Since I haven't posted any in a while...


----------



## PaGal

My husband found this just the other day. I can't stand them and they have some of the strongest webs out there. Even a pressure washer doesn't knock the webs off. A hurricane will though. Springs coming, time to start being extra vigilant...


----------



## whitelop

Is that an orb weaving spider? 

Those pictures of Thumper are great! He is a great flopper. That first one was like "i give up, here is good"


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I don't know if we are still talking about this or not but I am going to bring it back up  hehe! I have always been best friends with my dad but he also will be VERY strict when necessary, and I am 22. I am thankful for that. But also when I was like 14 he started letting me drink, but ONLY at home. I was pretty good about it but then I got into marijuana(I know, everyone thinks I am a goody two-shoes but secretly I wasn't lol), it wasn't a big deal to him but then I got arrested for possession (of two freaking joints!!) went to juvy for a day and he said that I am to never leave the house with marijuana and man I didn't want to so for the next 6 months I only smoked at home and on occasion, then I quit.  YAY! But even though he let me do those bad things, I didn't ever get away with any other BS, no mouthing off, I snuck out once when I was 17 and he found out like 2 months later and walked into my room and said, "Katie, wake up, I found your window screen on the ground, did you sneak out?" I answered "Yes Poppy, about 2 months ago" so he told me to get up out of bed, and he got my most sparkliest blingy cowhide belt and spanked my butt with it. lol. I deserved it. 

Also, today is Leo's little brother ,Kevin's, birthday, Idk I guess he turned 5. Well he is the little kid who "OWNED" (if I dare say that), the cute little bunny that he caught outside. He is a little terd. When he visits us, I dread the time we spend together. He doesn't listen, he hits, he talks back, he wont eat his dang food (then his mom gives him cake after he doesn't eat!!!!), he has said cuss words, he lies, and he is just an all around terd. Well his mom called Leo today and let Kevin talk to him and he is saying "TODAY IS MY BIRTHDAY and my Mom said shes gonna get me a Nintendo 3d Ds!!!!" and Leo is like you don't need that sh1t, you need to get books and stuff. So he talks to his mom and he is on speakerphone and he is telling her that he needs to get him educational stuff bc he gets away with EVERYTHING, she gives him anything she wants (and they don't have money to be spending on just anything), and that he doesn't deserve another dang videogame. Oh and he was speaking all in Spanish so I have no idea what he was saying til he told me afterwards. And he told her that she should be getting him a leapfrog or something and she says "oh he already has one of those" and Leo's like well there you go! Buy him a game for it! I never got spoiled when I was a kid, you beat me and twisted my ear if I didn't eat beans or sour cream and I HATE SOUR CREAM! SO she says "don't even start that. Well ok I have to go now" But I told Leo he is absolutely right for telling her that and that I hope Julio (his new dad) heard it all too. I cant stand that kids get rewarded for bad behavior. They should get rewarded for good behavior, like when Lisa's boy told the truth. I would buy him a new movie or something he really likes, maybe a piece of chocolate if hes lucky lol. Yep, that's what I think.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

I loves me a Flemish back-leg-straight-out tummy flop. Their butts stick up so much that it's comical. I'm always teasing my bun for her big buns


----------



## PaGal

Missy...that's why my most favorite knick name for him is fuzzy butt, because they just look so big and fuzzy. I chase him around saying "I'm going to get your big fuzzy butt, I'm going to get you fuzzy butt". 

I swear he brings out the total goofball in me!


----------



## PaGal

Morgan... I have no idea. I think they are just nasty looking and their webs are ridiculous. I rode through one mowing the grass last year and when it first hit me in the face, I thought a big dragon fly flew into me. 

He has been flopping there a lot lately. One of the girls took that picture.


----------



## PaGal

Katie...I was more strict then most parents with my kids when they were growing up and yet they always felt like they could talk to me as well and we did have fun together even if it was just hanging out together. I also tried to be understanding. I can remember what being a child and a teen was like. I wanted them to be happy. I guess since I've suffered from depression it was a big priority for me, I never wanted them to feel that way. Now looking back there are some things I wish I had done differently.

We are the same with the girls. They get to have fun and enjoy themselves but if they break a rule or don't behave they are punished. I can't stand kids that are let to run wild and misbehave, even more I dislike the parents. Most of it I think is that they are just too darn lazy to parent. It does take effort and work but they had the kids and that's what is best for the kids. I've seen it with my kids and with the girls. Children are by far happier with rules and boundaries than without.


----------



## PaGal

Here is a pic from the right front of my house...


----------



## PaGal

It was snowing in these in case you were wondering...This should be part of the back yard...It all looks much better when the weeds aren't brown


----------



## whitelop

Its nice and flat where you are! I bet it is really nice when its green, my house is always so much nicer when its green too. Thats partly because my house is actually pea soup green, so when the trees are green too it makes my house disappear! I love that! 

Okay, I'll tell you a crazy story about a spider we had. I was walking out my back door last summer and almost ran into a spider web, I saw the web before the spider and then the spider. It was a huge orange orb weaving spider. So instead of killing it or getting it out of the way, I had a talk with him. I told the spider that he was in MY door way, that just because it was open didn't mean it was his. It was MINE! I told him he could go to the left or the right of the door and that would be fine. So I let him be and went out the front door. The next night, I went and checked on the spider and he was to the left of the door. The whole summer, he made his web in the same spot, to the left of the door. He would take his web up during the day and sit on the edge of the roof on the under part where he wouldn't be in the sun, all day he would sit there until it was time for him to make his web. I got through to that spider last summer! They're pretty smart I think and I think they understand us! haha. There's my creepy "I talk to spiders story"


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Awwww Morgan you're such a sweetheart!!!


----------



## PaGal

Yah, it is pretty flat. I'm originally from near Pittsburgh so I do miss the hills. It is also one reason why it always windy here. Which I get really tired of, makes it hard to work when the wind blows your long hair across your face so you can't see.

I think they are orb weavers. I looked it up but couldn't find a definite on that. Everyone just wants to talk about the poisonous ones. If they stay out of my way I'm fine. Well except the black widows. I have animals and kids so those have to go. The orb spiders though hang on the front of our house. I swear there were at least thirty of the large ones last year. I'll take a picture and show you if they all come back again.


----------



## whitelop

Orb weavers aren't poisonous, nor do they mess with anyone. They're just a little creepy crawly. But their the only spider I can actually stomach to be around. I find them fascinating. We get a ton of them every summer. We have a pond right in the back, so I guess we have the perfect place with the flying bugs and what not. The only thing I don't like about them is when I walk out at night and hit their webs and I KNOW they're on me, so then they have to die. So normally I have to carry a lantern or flash light with me to walk at night. They like my magnolia tree a lot. The only spiders we have a huge problem with is the wolf spiders. Because apparently our water has spider steroids in it and they come out looking like horror movie spiders! Its horrible. I will crawl up a wall to avoid them and I will also sacrifice my husband to a spider so I don't have to be near it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I can imagine you are the spider whisperer and they follow your instructions...that is so funny that it moved, must have understood you. 

I don´t mind spiders, wouldn´t like to come across big hairy ones with long legs but can live with the normal ones and I usually let them live, after all they do keep the bug in check.


----------



## PaGal

I don't have problems with most and I always liked the black and yellow ones but I find these ones ugly and gross. I don't like their big butts or the color they are. I think though it's mostly the color. It makes me think of resident evil. We used to take the dog out the front door to go potty which is where all of these spiders hung out at. I especially could not stand them on the porch because I didn't want them getting in my hair. But even walking in the yard was bad because a few times there would be a web from the house stretched out like ten feet at an angle to the ground. Although we had lights on to see to take the dog out we couldn't see the web.

Couldn't send the dog out by himself because the knuckle head has twice chased a skunk at night, hoped he learned the first time...Nope!


Mine right now are the black widows though. before moving down here I thought seeing them would be kind of a rare occurrence. Boy was I wrong.

Chris...we get some biggish hairy ones but not like tarantula size. I think bugs just come bigger in the country, must be the fertilizer.


----------



## agnesthelion

.....


----------



## Chrisdoc

So, I missed the whole of the previous page so I had to go back and look, all those potos I missed. The dbf is great and I love that light coloured belly on him....I just love flemmies. 

The view with the moon is so lovely, I love a full moon, sort of makes me a bit weird but it just so fascinates me. 

I was ranting yesterday about the twins who were at her house the other day and the dad showed us an App on the phone like one of the tamagochis and he gave the kid the phone and he was doing things but knew how it all worked. I just give up on some parents...this kid is just over 2 and isn´t even potty trained but knows how to play apps on a mobile phone. Probably never seen a book. It just makes me so mad to see young kids on phones or tablets or with computer games when parents should be giving them educational toys and teaching them to read. More kids who´ll grow up into adults with no social skills, conversational skills and no knowledge of how to interact with other people.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Now I am mad, I´d finished a long post and it´s just vanished ssd:

So, I´d missed a whole page and all those photos. Thumper is a champion dbf´er. I love that little lighter coloured tummy. And the photo with the moon in the background...oh, I love a full moon, it´s sort of fascinates me, i could look at it forever. 

I was having a rant yesterday about the twins at my friend´s house the other day. Dad gave the lad the mobile as they´ve got an App on it with a tamagochi. The kid knew what to do and how it worked...heck, you can´t even be bothered potty training but he can do that. I bet they don´t know what books are. It´s just so much easier nowadays to stick young kids down with a phone or a little computer game to keep them quiet. I hate that you see kids of 5 and 6 having no interaction with adults they actually come to see, they sit on the sofá with their game and take no notice of anyway. Are we creating a generation of adults who´ll have no social skills, no manners and no idea of how to interact with other people. It makes me so very sad.


----------



## PaGal

Lisa...We love it here. We enjoy being surrounded by nature and the few neighbors we have are just great. We are so happy we found our home.

I'm not too girly about it but when I have the choice I allow my husband to do the killing. I always feel bad even when I feel it must be done because even if it is a spider, it still is a life. I captured a small snake last fall. Our one cat was sitting on a cinder block intently watching the ground. I became curious as to what had her so riveted so I went to look and there was a small snake. We don't want to kill them unless they are poisonous so I decided to catch it and put it into a cooler until I could find out what type it was. I spent at least 30 minutes trying to catch the little gut. He kept darting under things like our trash can and I had to keep moving the objects out of the way. I was also being careful as I did not want to injure him. Well, when it got to the point that I was feeling things were getting to be ridiculous I finally caught him and placed him in the cooler. As so as he touched the bottom he started to furiously shake his tail which made my legs go weak. The only snake I know of that does that is a rattle snake and I had never seen this behavior before. My legs went weak even though he was safely in the cooler, I had not been bitten and at no time during the chase had he acted aggressive and his tail clearly did not look like a rattlesnake tail would. 

It turned out to be a northern water snake and they do shake their tails when threatened but are not poisonous. It's funny how just the shake of the tail could bring out fear when I did not feel any fear prior to that.

I have been enjoying him flopping lately as well. I always try to carefully sneak up and look him over well since I rarely get to see his underside. I love his fluffy white belly and it gives me the opportunity to look for anything that could be wrong. The funny thing is half the time I will be able to walk close but then as I am ever so slowly and carefully starting to squat down one of my knees or some other part of me will crack and he'll jump up.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...Thank you. I love just about every bunny out there, I mean really is there such a thing as a bunny that is not cute? If there is I haven't seen it yet but some I prefer over others and I do love a bun with a lighter belly. Oohhh and big ears and of course the big feets.

I just don't get some parents. The girls have like 3 games they can play on the computer but there time is limited just like with tv. They do watch a lot of cooking shows or animal shows so at least they are not watching shows that do no more than rot the brain but most of their free time is spent reading or being outside. I see those same parents at the school for special programs like awards ceremonies where the children are given certificates for things such as all A's on their report card and these parents will be texting through the program. Why show up if you can't stop for a little while? The kids realize they are not paying attention.


----------



## PaGal

What a weekend! Friday was spent cleaning and getting ready for the cook out. I also got to finally dye my hair. Yay!

Saturday we had the egg hunt and cook out. The kids were searching for hours before giving up. Hubby found the last one on Easter. We had 14 people show up. All of them drag race 4 wheelers or dirt bikes. The kids all got to run around on theirs. It was in the 70's and sunny so the perfect day, not too hot and not too cool. 

Sunday I gave the kids and Hubby the Easter baskets I had made for them. We spent time together. Hubby and I cooked our big meal: Ham, mashed potatoes, yams, stuffing, green bean casserole, potato salad, deviled eggs, baked apples and chocolate cake with chocolate icing.


----------



## PaGal

I haven't been able to start on Thumper's new cage yet. Hopefully I can find some time this week. I did swap out his metal feeder for a plastic one that attaches to the side of his cage. I never liked the metal one but it worked for when he was young and we traveled. It could hold about six days worth of food although we were never gone more than a day.

Little fuzzy butt has annoyed me! We had to have a gate blocking our bedroom because our door would not shut tightly at the beginning of winter, I think the wood just shrunk. Thumper was able to open our door because of this. Well I was really excited because the door shuts tight again so I got to take the gate down. Until that is Thumper started chewing the carpet in front of our door so the gate is back up. He only chew when I go into the room shutting him out and only when he is wanting to play but I now have a small hole of missing carpet. He didn't eat any thank goodness but still...


----------



## whitelop

When I just read about the snake and it shaking its tail, I got a little dizzy. I have this seriously irrational fear of rattle snakes. I'm pretty lucky I can walk through my yard without freaking out. Every time I see a hole in the ground I have an internal flip out because I always think there is a rattle snake in that hole. I think we do have rattle snakes, but I've never actually seen one. Thank god, because I think if I did, I might have a heart attack and die. No joke. 

We watch a lot of national geographic stuff at my house. I like to watch that stuff better that stuff thats violent around my son. He's almost 2 but I still think it wears off on him. So we watch stuff about the dark ages and stuff about the deep sea and sharks. That way MAYBE some of it will seep into his brain and he'll know what the plague is by the time he's 3! hahaha. Plus, I love that stuff. I think one of the best things I just watched was about wolverines, it was AMAZING! They're my most favorite animals. 
(My cat just ate hot sauce. LMAO that was the best thing I've ever seen. Not a happy cat.)


----------



## whitelop

When I just read about the snake and it shaking its tail, I got a little dizzy. I have this seriously irrational fear of rattle snakes. I'm pretty lucky I can walk through my yard without freaking out. Every time I see a hole in the ground I have an internal flip out because I always think there is a rattle snake in that hole. I think we do have rattle snakes, but I've never actually seen one. Thank god, because I think if I did, I might have a heart attack and die. No joke. 

We watch a lot of national geographic stuff at my house. I like to watch that stuff better that stuff thats violent around my son. He's almost 2 but I still think it wears off on him. So we watch stuff about the dark ages and stuff about the deep sea and sharks. That way MAYBE some of it will seep into his brain and he'll know what the plague is by the time he's 3! hahaha. Plus, I love that stuff. I think one of the best things I just watched was about wolverines, it was AMAZING! They're my most favorite animals. 
(My cat just ate hot sauce. LMAO that was the best thing I've ever seen. Not a happy cat.)


----------



## PaGal

I tried to shorten everything up because I had a long post going and my computer decided to send me to another page and I lost it all. I hate windows 8!!! We think my hubby might have brought home a pregnant cat. Yep, Isabelle might be pregnant. When he brought her home she was a good weight and had a soft, shiny coat so she looked well cared for. Since he brought her home he has been looking to stop by the home he got her at to ask if she had been spayed but every time he has been past there the man has not been home. We made sure to keep her in so nothing could happen and she has showed no signs of being in heat. We both know what that is like so there is no way she has been.

Well from the very first she seemed to have grown a round belly. For a while now we were thinking she is just eating too much. Although she wasn't skinny when we got her we figured she may be used to having more competition for food and so is over eating. That or she just really likes the brand of cat food we get. I noticed on Saturday that her nipples look large. I hadn't noticed them up until now because she is always laying like a meatloaf or just walking around us rubbing our legs or climbs onto our shoulders. Which she has stopped climbing onto us. Maybe because she's too round now.

She's only fat in the belly, doesn't look to me as if she has put on any weight over the rest of her body. So I am now keeping a very close eye on her. It's just kind of funny that she came here looking thin and by that night looked round. Will a cat actually eat so much that it could get that round? Why would they, it would have to be miserable feeling? I guess I am just hoping she isn't simply because I hate finding homes for animals and there are already too many unwanted cats around.


----------



## whitelop

Well you'll probably know soon. Cats gestation period is only like 34 days or something like that. 

We got the cat once, I found it in my car and she turned out to be pregnant. She had 5 kittens. It started the same way, she was rail thin, almost emaciated. Then as we had her for a few weeks, she got rounder and rounder in the belly and only in the belly. Then she had 5 kittens. I noticed her nipples getting bigger and hanging down more when I held her. Then she started getting on the counter and getting food down, she really loved bread. haha. 

I hope your cat isn't pregnant, because that always sucks trying to find the kittens homes.


----------



## PaGal

It did it again! I really, really hate windows8! 

Morgan...you probably do have them down there. One of the girls brought home a paper from school that had all of the poisonous snakes found here on it. The paper had drawn colored pictures of each snake along with info such as length. It also had the same for the non poisonous ones most often mistaken for the poisonous ones. I love that paper and have it hanging on my fridge for quick reference.

Usually the poisonous ones have a triangular shaped head and the pupils are not round. The non poisonous usually have rounder heads and round pupils.

I saw a show a few months back on skunks. They are very interesting and best of all it gave the recipe for getting off skunk smell based scientifically on the molecules that make up the stink oil. Ha!

I saw one once on ravens and loved it although I already though they were amazing birds. It's the only bird I want one of. 

That's what I hope, that the kids will learn and remember.


----------



## PaGal

I was just reading that it's about nine weeks. Hhmmm. I am prepared to get a box together for her in case and have towels on hand and I read up on the signs for when they are about to start so I should be good. 

I went through this with a stray cat my mother took in that was pregnant. When the time was getting close I got out and read books about it from the library because my mother was freaking out and asked me to come over when she started. It was funny because my mothers an RN and boy was she bad when she started into labor. It was a very nerve wracking night!

The other cat we have showed up as a stray and had kittens. I found her right as she finished giving birth to the first. On our patio. I got a box all ready very quickly and moved her and the kitty into it. They were wonderful kittens even before their eyes were open they would head to my voice and even once they were running around as soon as I came in they would come running.


----------



## whitelop

You're right, its more than 34 days, my brain isn't working with me today! haha. I thought about it after I wrote it and I was like "jeez you're dumb today!" LOL 

I'm glad you've been through cat births before! One of my cats now, Smedley, had her kittens in my moms bed. haha. She had my fat cat Cali and her brother who we had to have put to sleep a few years ago. I swear, he was the smartest best cat ever. Cali is just a fat cat and Smed is the one who licked the hot sauce and she's my old cat, she's 13. They're so crazy though! 
Then the little stray that had kittens in my house, she was such a good mama and those babies were so cute! She had one of every color! haha. They were so funny. 

I LOVE ravens! They play games with each other and mess around. They're so smart and so funny! As gross as they are, I really like vultures too, they're pretty cool.


----------



## whitelop

You're right, its more than 34 days, my brain isn't working with me today! haha. I thought about it after I wrote it and I was like "jeez you're dumb today!" LOL 

I'm glad you've been through cat births before! One of my cats now, Smedley, had her kittens in my moms bed. haha. She had my fat cat Cali and her brother who we had to have put to sleep a few years ago. I swear, he was the smartest best cat ever. Cali is just a fat cat and Smed is the one who licked the hot sauce and she's my old cat, she's 13. They're so crazy though! 
Then the little stray that had kittens in my house, she was such a good mama and those babies were so cute! She had one of every color! haha. They were so funny. 

I LOVE ravens! They play games with each other and mess around. They're so smart and so funny! As gross as they are, I really like vultures too, they're pretty cool.


----------



## PaGal

You'd love it here then. We've got plenty of vultures.here I used to live I had three ravens that hung around all of the time. I started putting food out for them. Not everyday or anything, I didn't want them becoming too dependant but they would fly to a field near by when I went out. Over time they stopped flying away and finally got to the point that the one would stay in the tree I always put the food under. One always seems to sit in a tree and keep a look out. 

One time there was a huge ground hog in the yard and I watched as one of the ravens would walk toward the ground hog. His buddies were watching him also. When the ground hog would stop eating and look back at the approaching raven, the raven would start to peck at the ground. The ground hog would go back to eating and the raven would walk closer. The ground hog would stop eating and look back and the raven would stop and peck the ground, the ground hog would resume eating and the raven would walk closer. Until finally the raven was close enough and pecked the ground hog on the butt and the ground hog took off. Ha! That was some of the best 30 minutes of my life!

I remember the nine weeks because it said to make it easy to remember a woman goes nine months, a cat nine weeks. I feel kin of absolutely ridiculous searching such a thing but am actually surprised you cannot find pictures of cat nipples online. Ha! It's crazy that you can't. I thought comparing might help but I also figured that our other cat having kittens before might not be a good comparison. I'm not sure if the revert to their original size after they wean the kittens.

Oh I forgot, sheesh I'm scatter brained at times. The whole story about the ravens threw me off. Here we have ravens that come around a lot so I thought I would throw food out for them like I did the ones where I used to live. The only problem was as soon as the ravens showed up, so did the vultures. The ravens would not go eat but the vultures did. I don't have a problem with vultures but then I had a few eagles show up to. My hubby thought it might be best if I stopped then. He figured it wasn't a good idea attracting eagles to our yard if we plan to have chickens one day.


----------



## agnesthelion

.....


----------



## PaGal

I wish I had been able to record it as well. At that time we didn't have a video camera but did get one shortly after.

I like all animals and our cats are pretty wonderful. They are not stand offish like some cats could be. We can't have them inside because one of the girls has asthma and an allergy to cats. She can be near them and we have her wash her hands after petting them but cat hair in the home would be too much for her. They are litter trained and stick right by our house. They have the very large garage to be in so they are not in the weather and we do spend time in the garage every day so they get attention daily.

We will probably find homes for them as we do take good care of our cats and they do go to the vets so we have to limit what we have but it's always possible we would keep them if she only had a few. I am keeping a close eye on her, watching her behavior and such so hopefully I will know when her time comes. She is very friendly and loves attention so I am making sure to give her some treats and pets every time I am out there to make extra sure she will be fine with me being around during birth and around the kittens, if in fact she is pregnant.

Our dinner was just for the five of us but we will be eating it for the next five days or so which is just fine with everyone. Kids are funny, you would think they would get tired of eating the same thing for that long but they actually regret it when we finally finish it all off.


----------



## whitelop

Kids are funny like that. I love eating left overs from Thanksgiving and stuff. I don't really eat the turkey, but the other sides I eat and I love to eat it for days on end. Its so good! haha. I love ham and I would eat ham everyday if I could! haha. 
I totally missed the picture of Thumper and him chewing on the carpet on the other page, I don't know how I managed that! He gets mad that you shut the door on him so he chews the carpet? AWW He wants to be with you! And I guess the gate is enough contact for him to be happy! haha. 

At one point, the most cats we had was 12. Most of them were outside, it was so hard though. There were so many. I have 4 right now and two of them are old and the other two are younger. My barn cat being the youngest at almost 2. But I don't really miss having 12. The receptionist at my vets office feeds like 40. She has around 20 at her house but she feeds another 20 at another location. Its so bad. There are just TOO many cats. She gets them spayed and neutered and returns them to where they were. There are stays around my house too, I think someone in the neighborhood behind me feeds them, because I don't and I haven't tried to. BUT there is this HUGE cat, I saw it in our field and I thought it was a dog; it was the huge black cat. I'm glad it was just that cat though, because if it had been a dog I would have been inclined to go get the dog. 

We have a pond, so all the birds that live in this area come to drink from it. The vultures are out all the time, we have a colony of them at an old condemned house like 50 yards from my house. They removed the windows of the house and filled it with hay for storage and now they don't use it anymore. But the vultures will sit in the windows or where they used to be and they will be in ALL the windows. That is one creepy sight. There will be like 2-3 in each window. But I have a one footed vulture friend, I think he remembers who I am because he never flies off when he sees me. They don't have much fear. We have a ton of crows that live around here too. They don't hang out on my side though, but across the street. We also have a pair of hawks and a barn of barn owls. So lots of rapture life here too! I have to yell at the owls sometimes, they're creepy and LOUD.


----------



## PaGal

I wish I had it on video too but that was long ago and before I had a way to record such things.

I love kittens too but I also love our cats. Ours are not stand offish like some cats are. They would be wonderful indoor cats but one girl has asthma and allergies so it's not possible. They do have a very large garage to be in out of the weather and stay very near when they do go outside. We will probably have to find homes for them as we treat them just like indoor pets with trips to the vets and all unless she had only a few kittens. Maybe then we could keep them.

The meal was just for us five but we'll be eating it for days which everyone is happy to do. We all actually wish we didn't run out when we do.


----------



## PaGal

Sorry I reposted. I had a nice long reply for Morgan that my computer dumped. I thought my reply to Lisa was on the same post. I had a similar situation with my ex. His dad passed and MIL was not doing well with it. All the kids talked and felt it best for someone to move in. The only one without a family was BIL and he wouldn't . We uprooted only to have him throw a fit a week later and MIL say it was best we move out. WTF!

I'm not sure trying to force the SIL to move up there would be a good thing. I get that she should be willing to but it is possible she would just make things worse if she doesn't want to help.

The MIL is difficult. Usually with those types they refuse to act until fits really hit the sham and there is no choice but to do something and unfortunately it's usually a real mess then.

Dealing with in-laws can be difficult to say the least.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...I eat it all but the green bean casserole which I call green bean yuck casserole! Ha.

Even though the gate is up I shut the door as far as it will with the gate up because he can jump the gate and will since it's carpet on both side. I guess with the gate up he just feels it's hopeless. maybe he thinks with just the door shut that he can chew his was into the room. Who knows..he's a bun!

That's a lot of cats! I see different areas in the towns around here with strays and people feed them. It's nice that there are people willing to feed them but such a shame there are so many strays. The dogs are hard on me here because so many running loose are hunting dogs and you just have to let them be because they find their way back but when they stop by our house I do give them a little food and we keep a bowl of water out all of the time and we give them pets and sometimes they just seem to rest here for a while. One we finally called the number on the collar and the owner came. He had her in the woods and she refused to come to him. I guess she must have traveled all night to get to where we are from where he had her. No wonder she just contendedly layed around, she was pooped. I carry a leash in my vehicle in case I come across a dog running loose.


----------



## whitelop

I carry a leash and a bag of beggan strips in the car with me too! That way I can lure them in and leash them up. 
Most of the time the hunters spend a good deal of money on the dogs they use to hunt, but I don't like that they leave them in the woods. I see it here too. 
Its good that you let them hang around for a while. I do like that most of the time, the dogs have the plastic orange collars on with the tags riveted to the collar. I had a foster dog and I had to get her one of those collars because she wouldn't stay out of the water and I hated having to wash her collar. So she got a waterproof one! haha.


----------



## whitelop

PaGal said:


> Sorry I reposted. I had a nice long reply for Morgan that my computer dumped. I thought my reply to Lisa was on the same post. I had a similar situation with my ex. His dad passed and MIL was not doing well with it. All the kids talked and felt it best for someone to move in. The only one without a family was BIL and he wouldn't . We uprooted only to have him throw a fit a week later and MIL say it was best we move out. WTF!
> 
> I'm not sure trying to force the SIL to move up there would be a good thing. I get that she should be willing to but it is possible she would just make things worse if she doesn't want to help.
> 
> The MIL is difficult. Usually with those types they refuse to act until fits really hit the sham and there is no choice but to do something and unfortunately it's usually a real mess then.
> 
> Dealing with in-laws can be difficult to say the least.



I'm not sure trying to have her move down here is the best thing either. She is the kind of person that doesn't want to do anything that she doesn't want to do. I guess we're all like that to an extent, but she is the worst. If he wakes up at 9am she flips out because its so early. I'm like B I get up at 7! She is the kind of person who likes to sleep until noon or later, like a teenager but she's 27. She works like 3 days a week at a Micheals craft store and comes home to play computer games, she's one of those people. She's addicted to world of warcraft. She'll stay up all night and not to sleep until like 8am then sleep all day. Its ridiculous because she's an adult. My MIL pays of the apartment she lives in, she paid her car payment for like 8 months and took care of everything. She pays for the groceries and all of it. I think thats BS. So I think she should move down here and suffer through her father like we've had to do and earn her freaking keep. She moved out when she was like 18 and hasn't come back and still hates her dad and she hasn't been there to endure it like my hub has. My MIL moved to Ohio for like 3 years when my hub was in high school and left him here with my FIL who has always been a crazy person. They didn't have to deal with it, they left a 15 year old to handle it. How messed up is that? And she wonders why he doesn't want to come and take care of him now? I've been with my hub for 4 years and it has been the longest 4 years of my life because of my in-laws. I mean on top of taking care of my son, my husband, I feel like I have to worry about my FIL because he's in that house by himself and when we can't get a hold of him, my hub has to go over there and pray that the house hasn't been burned down with a lit cigarette or he isn't dead because of his heart or his pills. That ages people when you have to deal with that s*it. My MIL travels from Chicago to Denver to Houston to here, so she can't do much about it. So it always falls to us because we live here. 

Wow, sorry. I just totally let loose on your blog Denise. My brain hurts now and I kind of want to cry.


----------



## PaGal

Not a problem at all letting loose. We all have to do it at times. I know how difficult it can be and I could definitely tell you some stories but they can't be spoken here where it is public. I know I didn't have any grey hairs till I met my husband and it's not him that has given them to me.

I feel for your husband having to grow up with that and dealing with it at such a young age. Family can be the worst and I don't understand how parents can let a child go through something like that. It should be the MIL responsibility since she married him. Your hubby shouldn't have been left to deal with it himself. I could go on all day about just how bad family can be and how they make me want to get violent.

It sounds like the SIL just has never grown up, she is still self centered and irresponsible like a teen can be. People that never grow up drive me nuts but I guess because I have always been mature for my age and was married at 17 and raising my son at 18. 

I know it can help to talk to other people that understand. So many people just don't because they have really close, caring families or at least normal ones. It is so different when you really have a family member with serious behavioral issues and other family that is useless.


----------



## whitelop

My SIL is a total child! Its ridiculous. She's picky like a kid, eats ketchup on everything like a kid. It makes me so mad. Her mommy takes her shopping to buy her clothes(but you have to say that in a baby voice to truly understand my meaning). YEAH! I just don't like her, but I have to put that behind me because if I were ever to say anything to her she would whine to her parents and then I would get yelled at or whatever like a little kid. I told her one time she needed to get the hell off her high horse and realize that life isn't fair and to get a job, I made her cry. Then I laughed. hahahaha. Yes, I was that girl in school. If there was an award for making the most people cry, I would have totally won it. People don't like to hear the truth and I don't know why people feel the need to be coddled all the time. Jeez, just grow up! Makes me crazy. I made my vet cry once too. LOL I'm laughing so hard right now, because I kind of like to see people cry. As long as it isn't a kid, I don't like to see them cry, but I think its funny for adults to be made cry by another adult. LMAO. Sorry.


----------



## PaGal

It drives me crazy when even kids are allowed to get away with that behavior so yah I would want to yell at her too and sometimes you have to just get rough because otherwise it just does not sink in to their thick skulls. Not kids but adults that act like them.


----------



## PaGal

We have bald eagles that come here. One seems to prefer a particular tree that overhangs the driveway and I have seen three at one time in another tree, I guess they are attracted to all of the squirrels running around. We also get vultures in the same tree the three have perched in. That tree and another down the road we drive past. Both trees are dead and it is a pretty halloweenish seen seeing the dead branches filled with vultures.


----------



## PaGal

Here's the kitty.


----------



## whitelop

She is so pregnant. Unless she ate a whole squirrel and it hasn't digested. 
I'm going to say that she's pretty pregnant!


----------



## PaGal

It looks even worse if anything in person, the pics don't do the roundness justice. Like I said at first we just thought she was over eating because she went from flat to round like overnight but she has really filled out this past week.


----------



## whitelop

I don't think food causes that roundness. Like in pregnant women, food doesn't cause roundness like that! haha. Thats baby round! At least to me it looks like it. 
But she is an adorable cat! I love tabbies!


----------



## Chrisdoc

OMG, off here for 18 hours and I´ve missed loads. 

The cat definitely looks pregnant and I´m no expert on cats but she is so round. Hope it all goes well with her. 

We don´t have ravens or vultures or eagles round the área I live. Lots of sparrows and pigeons and seagulls but not much else lol. 

I hate adults who never grow up and learn to take responsibility. She sounds like my mom who´s at an age now where if you say something to her or tell her off, tears spring to her eyes and you think she´s going to cry. I always feel awful but I know it´s because she doesn´t like to hear you tell the truth. Mind you she is 86 now so I have to give her a bit of slack. But a 27 year old acting like a 5 year old, there´s no excuse, I´d make her cry as well Morgan. 

Love the photos, Thumper sitting on his house, the King of the castle, he´s so cute.


----------



## agnesthelion

.....


----------



## PaGal

I definitely think she is pregnant, I guess at first we just thought over eating was possible because just this past week she has gotten really big. I am just trying to mentally accept it. I love kittens just don't ever like having to try and find good homes. People can't be trusted.

Chris...I think by about the first week I had him I was starting to wonder if the breeder gave me a Flemish, lop cross. I said I wanted a pet but a Flemish giant. He just lets his ears hang a lot. You definitely know when something has really got his attention because that is the onlt time they are both up. Sometimes only one is at alert.


----------



## PaGal

Woke up with a headache and sinus pain. I guess between the sinus pain and having one of the girls wake me up at 3 am for a breathing treatment and then having a lot of trouble getting back to sleep explains the headache.

I washed some towels getting them ready for the kitty. They were already clean but made them nice and fresh and I had some others to wash as well. We have a large wooden box that is put together with some screws and such. It's actually a pretty nice box. We will be using that for the kitty. We will take one of the sides off but I will put in a piece of short card board so the momma can get out but not kittens. Hopefully the weather will get warmer and stay warmer. Our garage is divided in almost half by wall and two doors. We will keep the doors shut so the other cat and our dog when he is out there will not bother her or the kittens. The side of the garage we use less and so is quieter is also a little cooler in temp. If I had to I could plug up a heater we have near it but I doubt we would have to as the temps are supposed to shoot up to near 80 in the next few days. Yep, just like I thought we will go straight from winter to summer with no real spring.

I need to find my video camera charger. I know where the camera is but could not locate the charger and of course the battery is dead. I would like to start posting videos of Thumper because he is just so fun to watch when he's playing and of course video is so much better, seeing a bun in action and their personalities show more. I probably need to look in the attic. At least when we moved I labeled the boxes and it shouldn't be too time consuming locating it. I'll have to get out my tripod too, then the videos wont be so herky jerky and give anyone motion sickness 

I think I have either had a mini stroke in my sleep or maybe too many fumes dying my hair killed off one too many brains cells, for the past several days I haven't been able to type worth a darn and I can't remember to bring in hay with me when I am out in the garage. I come in and 20 minutes later I'll realize I forgot hay. Last night we took the dog out as we do every night before bed and after I brushed my teeth and such I got into bed and remembered. My hubby was nice enough to run out and bring some in for Thumper, probably because it so frustrated me that I keep forgetting plus I asked him to help me remember and he didn't. Wow though his handful is a lot more than mine.


----------



## whitelop

A mini stroke! haha. Its funny but then its not funny. I can't remember anything either, so you're not alone. 

I hate when I wake up with a headache, its terrible! Thats the worst thing in the world. 

I hope your cat does well with the babies! I was really nervous when my little stray had her kittens. She had them in a wash basket in the middle of the living room. It was kind of amazing, but kind of scary because I thought she was going to die or something while trying to have one. But she had 5 and did such a good job! haha.


----------



## agnesthelion

.....


----------



## PaGal

So we are all agreed, morning headaches are the worst and yep I still have it. All pain meds seem to affect my stomach anymore so I try my best to not take anything but just deal with it. Sometimes I have to though. 

I don't know why all of a sudden I just can't remember to grab some hay. Maybe it's just my usual schedule out of whack because the kids are off school right now.

I am hoping she'll do fine. I am trying to keep her inside, that's all I need is her feeling somewhere outside is quieter although she does really well with all the noise and commotion even Saturday with the cook out. Some things send her finding a hidden spot but she doesn't run in a complete panic and some things you can see her get concerned but after the first moment she'll decide to stay put. I hope it's as smooth a birth as our other cat had years ago. Plus she was a very good mom and had no issues with me being around or petting the kitties. I think that helped to make them so loving. Once they were running and playing they had free run of the whole garage and I would walk in and call and kitties would come running from everywhere plus momma.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Videos of Thumper would be great. I always think that photos are lovely to look at but there´s nothing like seeing them in motion...I just love watching everybody´s videos. 

Headaches are a real pain, excuse the pun. I hate taking meds but usually resort to paracetamol if it lingers. Puts me in a bad mood all day.


----------



## PaGal

Well I spent about an hour searching for the charger. I haven't found it but will try again. It would help if we had more light in the attic. I thought of my hubby's head light but only had a few more boxes to look through. So long hair falling in my face and a head light that kept slipping because apparently men have really big heads since I'm sure like most tools they are primarily made for men sizes. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## PaGal

I haven't had the chance to look for the charger today. The girls and I went grocery shopping . When we came home I got the kitties box set up and then had to do some of my normal every day work like cleaning Thump's cage. I did get to talk to a very nice lady in the veggie aisle at the store. The oldest girl asked me if I was buying Thumper's veggie and we were talking about that and the lady over heard us and asked if we had a bunny. Turns out they used to own three Flemish giants but they have all passed due to being old buns and she is having trouble finding a breeder. So that was nice!

When I went to let Thumper out after we got home I decided to just sit quickly in front of the cage after I opened the door so Thumper jumped in my lap and I got to pet him for a minute but then he nipped my sleeve telling my arm to get out of his way.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie tried to tell my back the same thing today, that it was in her way. hahaha. So nipped me good earlier! 

Its nice to see bunny people in regular life! I've never met anyone who had a rabbit too. LOL I guess rabbits are "strange" pets.


----------



## PaGal

Luckily for me he just got my sleeve. He's not a biter though. In fact I have only felt his teeth three times before, twice my thumb and just enough of a touch to know it was his teeth with barely any pressure. It was almost as if he was giving a taste of something he's not sure of. I think maybe my thumb each time just smelled like something edible. The other time he nipped my leg while I was half in and half out his cage cleaning and I think he was actually nibbling the seam in my jeans and then just accidently got me. Made me nervous for a while when cleaning his cage because I can't turn to see him come up on me and of course he's pretty quiet most of the time.

It was nice! I have met people with buns but not people with buns in the house interacting with them like we do. I also had the girl working cashier thank me for knowing the code for bok choy. Each and every time I have told someone the code I have then told them why I know it. Until I explain they look at me like they are not sure if they should believe me, maybe they are afraid I'm telling them the code for something a lot cheaper which is crazy, but she is the first one to thank me.

How is the hen doing today? I hope better.


----------



## whitelop

The hen looked a little better. I had to move her hospital cage under the canopy I have set up for the babies enclosure because it was raining all day. But she let me reach in pick her up, carry her over with the cage in my other hand like nothing was wrong. haha. I carry her like a football under my arm and she's just such a doll. I went out the check them at about midnight and she perked up when I came over with the lantern, so I guess thats a good sign. The last few days I have to say her name to get her to look at me, but she heard me coming this time. So thats a start. 

Ellie tries to get passed me or behind me or just to bite my clothes but she ALWAYS bites me. I swear, her little teeth hurt SO bad. I don't know if she does it on purpose, probably not, but it still hurts!


----------



## agnesthelion

......


----------



## PaGal

A few weeks back I noticed Thumper was not eating as much hay as he used to. I figured he was getting too many pellets now that he is eating a lot of greens so I cut back his pellets. I had also been feeding him pellets in the morning and greens at night. Hay of course is always available. Well he would eat some pellets throughout the day but would finish them at night along with eating the greens. Also most of his hay would be gone by morning. I was feeding the greens at night to encourage him into his cage instead of having to chase him around. That did not work so well as I would still have to chase him. Once he was in though he would go to town eating.

I cut back on pellets slowly as well as slowly transitioned him to getting half his pellets and greens in the morning and half at night. The change in him is amazing. His pellet bowl hangs on the back of his cage above his litter box. When I feed him I have to get halfway in his cage. Now when I feed him he runs over, pushes his way under me and dives at his pellets and will start eating as I am still pouring his pellets. I don't believe he is being fed too little just that he is enjoying it more. 

Another funny thing, I broke down and bought some pomengranate infused craisins. He will eat them but not like he really enjoys them. I do not give him much fruit at all. Everyone would probably laugh if they knew the size of the little pieces he gets but I want him healthy and do not want to worry about GI issues. What I found he does go nuts over is clover. Just the greens, not the flowers.

I picked a baggie full the other day before I cut the grass. I have been using it as a treat to teach him to stand up on his back legs when I tell him stand. I thought I would try teaching him a trick and so far he stands each and every time and quickly. I have him stand about seven times per day. When I am done giving him clover he keeps sniffing me trying to find more. What a wonderful bun to pick a treat that's available all year long and free in our yard.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie LOVES clover! My whole yard is clover so Ellie has a huge supply of it! haha. 
I give Ellie like 2 craisins a day. She loves them and stands straight up as far as she can, on her little tippy toes and begs for the craisins. Its so funny! 
Do you also try to feed him dandelion leaves and flowers? 

How many pellets do you feed him a day? I'm sure he's not being staved! It sounds like he's getting a balanced diet! haha.


----------



## agnesthelion

.....


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...we have spots where clover grows in the yard but there are quite a few different spots. He's so spoiled...can only imagine what the neighbors think while I'm out there searching for the prettiest clover with no bug holes!Ha I gave Thumper dandelion leaves last year and he did eat them. I haven't tried the flowers yet. I have one of the very long veggie lists from RO that I keep in my purse just to double check. I also mark on the list the things he has had and I know he is ok with. Dandelion greens is on the list, wasn't sure about the flowers but planned to check. So thanks, now I know. He does get a mixture of like 5 different greens a day.

Lisa...I think he is just crazy for the pellets now because they are no longer unlimited plus divided into two feedings so those he runs out of. Hay he never does. My neighbor has retired from farming but does still raise hay. We talked to him about buying some but he won't do that, instead he gives us all the free hay we can use. I have about two horse sized bales right now and that's just for Thumper. All I know is clover is Thumps favorite which is great because it's safer since it's natural and no sugars plus it's free. I also don't have to go to the store to get it and at least when we have a mild winter like this last ones it's available all year.


----------



## holtzchick

Indeed Thumper is a spoiled bun. I would love to give my buns flowers but since I'm not seasoned botanist, I'm afraid I'd give the wrong kind, I'd rather avoid it altogether! 
Thats a good system you have though for making sure you check off what he's okay with! I think we need a picture update next time he's outside


----------



## PaGal

holtzchick...well the dandelion is just a weed found everywhere here and it's well known by everyone. Maybe you don't have them up there but as far as I know they are throughout the US and I don't think there could possibly be an American that does not recognize a dandelion. Clover is easy to identify as well. I do know of several other weeds by site simply because they are beneficial in that they are nutritious and some can be used in place of medicine.

Poor Thumper hasn't been outside yet. We went from cold on Saturday to 80's on Sunday and the past few days have been at 90 or above. He's currently flopped against one of our AC vents, definitely not a bun that likes heat I have just picked clover for him and brought it in.


----------



## whitelop

There are a ton of flowers that they can eat, some of them are weeds and some of them are stuff that you can plant. Soon when I start to plant some flowers, I'm going to look on the bunny safe list and get a few that I know are safe for Ellie. 

You're lucky that you actually have some grass. Most of my yard is clover and the soft weeds with the little purple flowers on them, I can't remember what they're called but I think they're edible to people. 

It sounds like its been warmer there than here, but its been in the mid to upper 80's here. But its been SO nice at night. I love sleeping with the windows open and we absolutely refuse to turn the AC on until June. haha. 
Thumper sounds like quite the spoiled bun, thankfully he's not crazy like Ellie! 

Don't worry about looking crazy in front of the neighbors. I just went out with a kitchen pot filled with boiled carrots, corn and bell peppers from last night, for the chickens. I put the food in a bowl and called them over and they all came running full force and then I was surrounded with small chickens and then one big mama hen. haha. I'm sure my neighbors where like "that crazy girl is COOKING for those chickens now! Can you believe that?!" hahah. Because in my mind my neighbors are like that crazy lady neighbor from Bewitched. LOL


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...I was searching earlier for the info on wild growing plants that are safe but didn't come across it. I did see the list under gardening for rabbits. I will be looking at that myself. I think I saw that grapes, grape leaves and the vines are safe so I will definitely be planting some. I have been wanting to for the past couple of years as I just love the look of a grape arbor in a yard, brings back child hood memories of being at my great grandma's which didn't happen often and was a special time because of it. 

At least half of our yard is weeds but I spend enough time trying to control them in the garden, I don't have the energy to worry about them in the yard.  We have those purple flowers as well. I noticed the other day while mowing that the yard was full of the big bees going after those flowers. We always cut after Easter so the grass or weeds are good hiding places. Most of our stuff grew slowly throughout the winter so I had to cut high to avoid clumps of cut stuff throughout the yard so will have to cut again this weekend shorter. I love the fresh air too but first need to get rid of the spiders hanging out between our windows and screens. I think Thumper would be very upset with us if he didn't have his AC. He's so funny because he plasters himself to the vent. He'll flop and hit it to which makes me worry a little, I keep waiting for him to cut himself on a corner or something because he flops hard. So far his only craziness is now running me over or knocking me out of the way to get the pellets I'm pouring. Ha!

We have been saying the neighbors must think we're crazy from the day we moved in. We have groups of light switches in the rooms, like four or five together and we are forever flipping switches on and off till we get the right light. Even now after two years we do it when we are in a hurry or whatever.


----------



## PaGal

Well I posted earlier but it's not here so...I found a few soft poos this morning. Since no one has replied at all to my post about Thumper's soft poos I have been reading everything I could on GI issues including old posts. Since Thumper is still eating, pooping and peeing like normal, playing and not acting like he has any issues and because I am afraid to change too much and make things worse, I will be pushing the hay and cut back on his veggies. I will also be sticking with romaine and a little bok choy as he has been eating those the longest. He has never showed any signs of gas so I am hoping that will continue and that the bok choy won't be an issue since it hasn't been and I will be giving him less than what he is used to. I have placed TP tubes around his room stuffed with hay as well as the hay that is in his cage. He gets fresh hay twice per day. I also have a bag of timothy hay from a pet store that is still green and smells very good so I placed some in a box in his room. Twice so far today I have sat in his room and hand fed him some of the timothy. I will keep doing this throughout the day as I know he will at times eat food I offer him when he is laying around although he won't go eat it on his own. 

I can hear him in his dig box right now. When I let him out of his cage he ran around like crazy and he did so again a little while after that when I went into his room. He hasn't slowed down a bit. Other than just a few poops, the rest look fine although they are slightly darker in color and look like they have a little less hay in them unless it's just harder to make out the hay because it is darker.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie had some soft poops the other day too and then an uneaten cecal. I wonder whats going on with them? I haven't changed Ellie's diet at all, maybe she did get an extra craisin or something and it was too much for her. But other than that, nothing is different and it hasn't happened since then. 
Pushing extra hay is a good thing. I cut Ellie's pellets back for a day or two to make sure everything was okay and I was still giving her greens. I just didn't want to over load her with carbs and sugar from the food, I also stopped the fruit treats. Everything is back to normal with her. 

Maybe something didn't agree with Thumps tummy and he had a few soft poops? Thats what I was thinking for Ellie, but I'm not really sure since nothing is different. But soft poops mean a gut flora imbalance, so that must mean something is off somewhere. 
Archie just had soft poops too, I read about it in Lisa's blog. I wonder if its the season or something? That probably has nothing to do with tummies and now I'm just rambling. haha.


----------



## JBun

I just posted on your infirmary thread too. But Morgan's right about soft poop usually indicating an imbalance, usually caused by a new food, or too many sugars and carbs. Try stopping the new food first, then eliminating sugary treats, then if it's still happening, reduce pellets. One of my rabbits will start to get soft poop if she gets more than a very reduced amount of pellets. So she gets very limited pellets each day, and no sugary treats. Sometimes the daily veggies can also cause issues, as well as bacteria and parasites. Soft poops aren't a stasis problem initially, but the gut imbalance can lead to GI stasis. It's like an early warning sign that the diet needs to be adjusted(unless bacteria or parasites are the culprit). If dietary adjustments fix the problem, and you only change the diet for a few days and go back to the old diet, and the soft poops come back, then you most likely will need to make the diet changes permanent, or it could lead to stasis or other problems down the line.

If you are worried about it not being dietary, and may be bacteria/parasites, then you can take him into the vet and get a fecal done to check for that.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...that's odd that so many are having soft poos! It's driving me nuts because I am pretty careful about slowly introducing new things. Now I'm wondering since there are different types of clovers if I was giving him a different kind then before and that's it. 

JBun...thank you the helpful advise on both posts. I really do appreciate it. So cutting back on his pellets won't cause an issue. I have been afraid to change too much at once in case it would make the soft poo issue worse.

So I guess I will just feed him the romaine and bok choy as he never showed a problem before when he was just eating those. I'll push the hay of course. I will see how it goes with that. If he continues to have soft poops then I will cut back on pellets. How long after cutting out any possible problem veggies do I wait (if he continues having soft poos ) before also cutting out pellets?


----------



## Chrisdoc

That is so weird cos one of mine has been doing poop mounds but they´re not really soft just round and all in one go....none of them have been funny otherwise and they are all eating and peeing OK and seem to be really lively so I haven´t been too bothered as I´ve only seen two. Maybe it´s the rabbit funny poop season and we don´t know about it lol. I haven´t introduced anything new either and their routine hasn´t been changed. My sister thinks it´s really gross worrying this much about poop


----------



## JBun

If it was the clover, then it should have cleared up by now. If your vet will let you bring in a fecal sample to be tested, you may want to do that, just to rule out coccidiosis, or something like that. You already reduced pellets once since this happened, right? So you can try reducing pellets one more time, to maybe a 1/2 cup a day, and make sure he has lots of grass hay to eat Reducing pellets won't cause problems, it's increasing pellets or reducing hay that can cause problems sometimes. By wed. if there are soft poops, you could try cutting out the veggies. But if it's cocci, then dietary changes aren't going to make much of a difference.

Chris, what are the poop mounds exactly?


----------



## PaGal

Chris...seems odd to me so many buns with soft poo and from all over.

JBun...again thank you. I did not reduce his pellets after noticing soft poo. I had noticed a few weeks back that Thumper seemed to be eating less hay and I felt he might be getting too many pellets so over a few weeks time I cut him back on pellets. I also at the same time slowly started to transition him to eating twice a day instead of once. He gets pellets and veggies in the morning and again in the evening. Hay is available all day. Maybe cutting back on pellets as well as transitioning to two meals was too much change although I did do it slowly. I will cut back on pellets and limit his veggies to the romaine and bok choy which he has been on the longest with no problems. Right now he is getting 2/3 cup of pellets per day. Half of that in the morning and half in the evening although most times he will not finish in the morning and so will eat some in the afternoon. He's out of pellets by evening when he is given the other half and will finish those by morning.


----------



## PaGal

So one of the girls had a funny dream that involved Thumper, I thought you all might find it amusing as well! She was blowing bubbles in the house and Thumper swallowed one of the bubbles. Thumper then started burping and farting colored bubbles. 

I think that would be a site to see! Ha.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...maybe it is the clover, oh wait you said you don't have clover in your yard. I swear I am wondering how buns in the wild ever survive. I love that movie myself. Can't watch the new one as I don't like what's his name. Sorry not a morning person at all


----------



## PaGal

This whole soft poo thing is so frustrating. I am so careful, I mean I waited until he was 7 months to I found a list of safe veggies here on RO. It had two lists of food and said to feed a mix of three types of green per day. Two from one list, one from the other list. I carry it with me in my purse so when I shop I can double check. I keep track on the list of veggies I have introduced Thumper to. I don't think he's even had two teaspoons of fruit since I started feeding him more than hay and pellets. 

I swear I feel like all I do is look at poops and try to get Thumper eating more hay or check on pregnant kitty for any signs of labor starting. I put him in his cage last night with a little less pellets than usual, little less veggies, a handful of his usual hay, a TP roll stuffed with his usual hay and his old feeder with the timothy hay in it. I doesn't seem like he ate all that much hay. I even told him before going to bed to be a good bunny, eat his hay and poop normal for me! I'll be letting him out in a few minutes and will be once again looking at poo. Sigh...I am happy to say that he continues to act normally and run around like crazy which keeps me from worrying more. I know buns are good at hiding illness but I would think he would slow down even a little and maybe not go so crazy when he runs around. 

Why does it seem like he's not interested in hay so much anymore? Does it have to do with having two meals a day now instead of one? It seemed to me though that having pellets and veggies only at night plus whatever hay he ate would be just too much at one time. And of course as soon as I find something he really likes and think it's ok as a treat since it's not fruit so no sugar worries this happens so now I questions using the clover as a fruit. I know once his poop is normal I can start re-introducing everything to him slowly. I'm just worried and frustrated this morning. I'm tired since I don't sleep well add into it I'm not a morning person yet am up early and he brings so much fun and joy to my life. It's harder to enjoy it when you are so worried.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...For one I think you just cannot top the original. Some movies are just that way because they had such an impact and the original actors are so ingrained in your mind. Yes, I meant Johnny Depp...he is yummy for sure I just have issues with his views that I can't get past, just tired of people making a fortune here yet bashing the states. Now I'm done I won't get any more political than that  I don't really have time for movies anymore anyway, sad as it may be. I am a huge JRR Tolkien fan and have yet to see the Hobbit although I can rent it on TV now, just no time.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love the original, I´ve seen it so many times but Gene Wilder was great....and although I like Johnny Depp in some films, not as Willy Wonka, he was just too weird. I just hate how actors moan about how hard they have it.....yes it is but you´re getting paid a fortune for something you enjoy.....don´t get me started lol.


----------



## whitelop

I love the original Willy Wonka! Gene Wilder is amazing! I thought the new one was okay, but I didn't like the umpa loompa parts of it. BUT that kid, the kid that played Charlie, was the cutest kid I've ever seen. No joke, I totally love that kid! I just want to eat him up, with his big ears and his little face! haha. He is so cute! He's not a kid anymore, but when he was...adorable! 

Denise, maybe you should add some different hay into his regular hay. I know you said you have hay bales, but sometimes I think they get tired of eating the same thing all the time. I have bale hay too, but I also get oat and timothy to add into her hay. Sometimes adding different stuff makes them want to eat the hay more. When I had Foo, she slowed down with the hay, so I decreased her pellets a bit and then added some botanical and orchard grass hay. As it turns out I'm allergic to orchard, so she didn't get orchard anymore. She got botanical and oat because later I totally took her pellets away. So everyday she got, coastal which was my bale hay, the majority was coastal that she got. Then she got oat and botanical and timothy sometimes too. She ate two entire small litter boxs filled with hay a day, thats A LOT of hay! 
So maybe adding some "special" hay into the mix will help his hay eating! 

The soft poops very well could be from the clover. You'll have to decide what to do with those, but I think cutting them back for now and then slowly reintroducing them, like one clover a day! haha. For the wild rabbits, they eat the same things everyday in the areas that they live, so their gut flora is adjusted to what they're eating. But they're still rabbits and they're still sweet junkies, so when they find the fruit bearing trees and bushes, they gorge on sweets just like our buns do! I bet they eat grass and whatever is normal to get everything going right again. You also have to think about the life span of a wild rabbit, its not that long. Probably only a few years.


----------



## PaGal

Well I have started giving him some timothy hay I bought a while back from the store. It smells wonderful and is a nice green color. I hand fed him some yesterday off and on. Put some in his old feeder in his cage last night but it looks like he didn't eat much at all. I am planning on making a trip to the pet store on Thursday so will also look at what they have available other than the timothy or alfalfa. 

I know the wild rabbits only live for so long and all. I know the issue is with us domesticating them so they can't take care of it themselves. I was just having one of those mornings. Kids arguing over when to hang a new roll of toilet paper got me feeling grumpy since I'm not a morning person and I can not stand arguing and it went down hill from there. I'm sure you can understand with the mornings you have


----------



## whitelop

Oh I totally get it! haha. I have epically terrible mornings, so I understand! What usually ruins my morning is when my son is super whiny for no reason and its always before my coffee and while everything else is falling apart. I don't know why he gets so whiny, but I can't handle it. I couldn't imagine having more than one fighting with each other. Ugh, I would pull my hair out.


----------



## PaGal

Whiny is annoying as well but for me arguing is the worst. My ex was an arguer. I can remember getting in a fight once and for like an hour we argued because we were both mad but after an hour I had had enough and so went on with my day cleaning, cooking whatever and he followed me around for the next eight hours continuing to argue although after that first hour I never said another word to him. We were married a long time so now as soon as I hear arguing this horrible feeling washes over me and I feel like I just can't take it.

Stick with either one child or have one more but no more than that then the arguing doesn't happen as much. I think odd numbers adds to it as well. 

They are good kids and I love them but sometimes they're just nuts like arguing over someone leaving some hair in the tub then putting that hair on whoevers towel you think the hair came from. It can be hilarious when it's not annoying. I should record it for when they're older and complaining about their kids. Ha!


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. Wow. Sounds like you have a fun house. I've thought about having another, but I think that I'm good on just one. 
AJ is in the super whiny phase and I can't take it. He whines about everything. I can't tell him to stop because that makes it worse. I naturally have like zero patience so when whining is added into it...look out. I don't snap on him, but everything else pays the price for his whining. Its like, even if I'm making him a drink its not fast enough. If I have food and he has food and he wants MY food but not his, he's upset. Then I'll eat his food and he's pissed at that too. But he just ate my food AND his food. Its just silly things that I don't know why he's upset over them, but he's really upset. Between him and the animals and my husband, my hub asks me why I'm tired...I just stare at him then I hold my arms out to motion at everything around us and he still doesn't get it. haha. 
Sorry for the ranty take over. Its been one of those days.


----------



## PaGal

Not a problem. Rants are always welcome here. It took me most of the day to get out of my grumpiness from the morning. I get the same from my hubby at times. he forgets at times that I had kids early and have raised them so I've been through it once and then started again with the girls so I'm a little more worn out than him.


----------



## PaGal

Thumpers poos aren't quite back to normal. I did not see any that were soft and they felt pretty solid. The color is still off though. Thumper spent most of the day lounging in his dig box which is not out of the ordinary for him. Plus I think he wore himself out yesterday as I kept stopping to see him on my way through his room. I wanted to check on him plus would try to get him to eat hay. Well all he kept wanting to do was play which I figured if he was feeling like playing then it wouldn't hurt and might give him a better than normal appetite and get him to eat more hay. 

In the evening I went in his room and carefully made my way across the room to turn his light on so I could see and I walked back to him and laid down on the floor right by him and he flopped right in front of me. So of course I had to stay there and let him sleep and watch as he wiggled his cute mouth. Made the kids five minutes late for bed though. Since then I have spent a good part of the evening in his room feeding him hay and playing for short bursts. He ate more hay then expected and some of each kind. He's in his cage for the night now. A bit early but he'll probably play more tomorrow since it should be a very quiet day. Hopefully he will eat more hay since he has less options on what he can do. Again he has plenty of hay in his cage and of both kinds. He only got 1/2 cup of pellets broken up into two meals and just a little romaine this morning. I also gave him fresh water just because. Here's to hoping his poops are normal in the AM.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

Darn it, here I was gonna say Monty got missed by the funky poo fairy that's visiting everyone else, but Monty's a little off tonight. Her poop is normal, but I just observed her go through a minute-long bout of hiccups, and then her guts were being a LOT louder than usual. I got her to step partway into my lap, and as I felt around underneath her, I felt a really big gas bubble move and there's one spot she really doesn't want me to touch. I think she feels a little tiny bit firmer than usual, but I haven't felt her tummy in a couple weeks so I don't quite remember. I administered some orchard grass (hay I use as a treat because it's expensive but she LOVES it), and I'm pondering offering her a dose of simethicone before I go to bed...she seems to be in good spirits and the b/f didn't mention anything out of the ordinary, just the usual lots of binkies when she was out.

Maybe I'm just paranoid.


----------



## PaGal

HolyHandGrenade...sorry I didn't catch this last night. I hope you gave her some simethicone as it can't hurt but could help. I don't know what's up with all the bunny poo. I would just keep an eye on her. The one nice thing is Thumper hasn't changed his behavior at all that I notice, still playing and all. He even let me rub his tummy last night. It felt fine to me and no gas bubbles.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie's poop seems a little darker than normal, but its the right size and shape and consistency now. Her behavior is still crazy, so I think she's pretty normal. 
I wonder whats going on with the buns? The season change? Hmm...its interesting though!


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...I think it's a conspiracy. All the buns are in on it with the sole purpose of driving us nuts or nuttier anyway! Ha


----------



## JBun

Are Thumpers poops back to normal today?

Morgan, how much of the pellets are you feeding Ellie now?


----------



## PaGal

I haven't seen any soft poops today. Early this morning one of the girls mentioned Thumper was eating hay. An hour later or so I witnessed him eating hay. It did appear that he ate hay during the night as well as there was less in his cage and also his feeder of hay looked less full. 

I think he is a tad to relaxed with me. I stopped in his room and tried feeding some hay, he wasn't interested but I did stay for a little while petting him. I was petting his back and while doing so he decided to eat some cecals. Silly bun!

I shop at Wal- Marts for groceries. There are two I shop at. The one doesn't have much else around it that I go to, just a dollar store and a drug store. I shop there most often as it's less crowded and not much traffic or highway to deal with. The other one I have to get on the highway to get to but takes 20 minutes or go off the highway and take 40 minutes. It's also more crowded and more traffic but has many other stores around it, the mall. So I was going to shop it the least favorite one because there is a pets smart there and I was going to pick up some other hay for Thump. But I realized I also have to go near the other one as well because I also have to get his litter which I get from a farm store as well as some egg cartons. Oh what we go through for these buns!

Have I mentioned I don't like shopping? 

Oh and last night while I was hand feeding him hays, I would pick a piece of hay that I thought looked worthy of him and would then hold it near his nose so he could sniff the aroma to judge whether or not it met his standards. There were some times when I was not sure if he was refusing to eat the hay or just not done eating the last piece. He kept stopping in the middle of eating to listen to my hubby in the garage. Usually if he doesn't want a piece of hay he will grab it from me with some bunny tude, bite it in half and drop it to the floor. Not last night. So I would tickle his mouth with the end of the hay. If he was just pausing in his eating he would just flat out ignore it. If he was not currently eating and was refusing that piece of hay he would stick his tongue out and push the hay with his tongue. Too funny! Ha


----------



## whitelop

JBun said:


> Are Thumpers poops back to normal today?
> 
> Morgan, how much of the pellets are you feeding Ellie now?



I'm feeding her right around 1/2 a cup a day, morning and night feedings. It takes her like 12 hours to eat all the pellets, then I put more in. She gets a lot of hay and eats A LOT of hay. I'm going to wait a few months and then I'll cut her pellets back even more, once she gets more greens I'll cut them down to like 1/4 cup a day because she's still very small. I've been super slack on the greens. She gets cilantro and romaine and thats pretty much it. Since its summer, she'll get more, but I'm a slacker! haha.


----------



## PaGal

JBun..I haven't seen any soft poops today. They are starting to look more of the consistency they should be. The color is still off a little. He has been eating more hay today than I have seen him eat in a while so hoping that will do the trick.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Mine all seem Ok now but how weird that they all decide to have crazy poop at the same time. My first aid kit is looking quite good now so I feel prepared for anything. Must get some more simethicone tomorrow, my sister had a bad tummy last week so I gave here some....told her she had to thank the bunnies :bunnieskiss

Hope everyone gets back to normal soon.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I am a little scared that I will start seeing scary poos too!!!  I hope everybun gets better soon!


----------



## JBun

I don't have mushy poop(thank goodness), but I do have fleas. Uggghh!! I was trimming nails today and saw one crawl across Flopsy's nose. What are fleas doing here in Utah, in the winter? They're all supposed to be dead.

That's really good to hear that Thumper's poops are looking better. Once you get him to where you feel good about his poop quality being all good, you could try either increasing greens one at a time, to see how he does, or very slowly increasing pellets. This way you can maybe pinpoint what caused the soft poop.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha, my sister found it a bit weird me talking about poop all the time. Houdini was having a bit of a poop war in the corner of the room and they were all lovely, perfect poops...she found it hilarious I kept commenting on it everytime I cleaned it up.....maybe I should get a life lmao.


----------



## PaGal

I bought Thump some Orchard hay by Ox Bow in case he had started eating less hay from being bored with his old hay. Can I start giving it to him or slowly introduce it to him? I didn't think we have to go slow with hay but I certainly don't want to be wrong with Thump's poos being back to normal.


----------



## whitelop

I don't think you have to go slow with grass hay like that. If you were to give him alfalfa you would have to start slowly because its a different kind of hay. 
But with the orchard you should be able to give him some handfuls and he'll be fine. 
I don't know how your allergies go with hay and grass and stuff, but I don't have problem with any hay other than orchard. It made me break out in bumps and made my breathing not great when I was around it. I only got one bag and the dust tried to kill me. haha. So if you're more sensitive to hays, you could have an issue. Just a heads up. But my coastal, I could roll around in it and be fine. 

I think sometimes they like different hays and it makes them want to eat more hay when they have something special. Last year I picked the roses that were wilting off the bushes and then let them dry and I put them in the hay for Foo and she would eat so much more hay digging through it to find the rose petals. So if you have rabbit friendly flowers maybe you can put them in the hay, thats what they do with the botanical, its timothy with dried flowers and herbs. You could dry out some herbs and make your own botanical hay. I think I'll do that this summer when I get roses and lavender and good stuff for Ellie to eat. 
Yep, hay rant over.


----------



## PaGal

I'll keep that in mind. I don't have allergies other than to shellfish that I know of but wouldn't be surprised with the headaches and sinus pain I suffer from. One of the girls is allergic though. Doesn't seem to affect her being around Thump's though. 

The store didn't have any hay except for orchard, timothy and alfalfa. The dried herbs sounds wonderful, I bet Thump would love it. I even have a drier if I want to use that or could slowly dry in the toaster oven. We don't have much landscaping done here. The previous owners did very little. Last years I planted a few bushes and some phlox but do plan on doing so much more over time and will be checking the safe plant and flower list so I can keep Thump and any future buns in mind. 

I have parsley and sage growing now. It made it through the winter staying green the whole time, or bluish green in sages case.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

When I got Monty her first bag of orchard grass, I just gave her a handful right away. She loved it and had no issues. I don't think switching between grass hays requires any transition, just watch for any excessive sneezing. (not that Oxbow's orchard is very dusty)


----------



## PaGal

I gave him some and he seemed to really like it. He now has some of that and some timothy in his so called hay rack. I'll put some of the other in later. He seemed to have drank a ton of water. When I got home some was spilled but it wasn't that much. I guess because his veggies have been cut back.

I need to stop looking at animals. Someone nearby has two Californians. So pretty.


----------



## PaGal

I am happy to say Thumper is turning back into a hay eating maniac. I went in just a little while ago and his hay rack was empty. It also looks as if he ate some of the hay on the other side of his room I have in a box. When I went in he was wanting to play and all wound up. Well he wound up having a head covered in hay because he wouldn't wait for me to get done refilling his hay rack before sticking his head in it and I know it wasn't empty long because three minutes before I went in there my husband commented on him eating. 

Which reminds me, I must find the charger for the video camera. I couldn't find it, then didn't have the time to look anymore and then I forgot about it. I think you all would get a kick out of seeing him charge and bowl me over trying to get pellets in the morning. As soon as he here's one hit the dish he's zoom in there and pushing me out of the way. So this morning after just getting a few I used his paper towel tube outside the cage to fill it up like I do when he as to stay in his cage in the morning. He's not mean about it but still...

I think kitty may have stopped putting on weight. She is being less active, sleeping more and is staying on the ground. I put one of those kids nap mats on the floor for her so she'll be comfy. I figured the plastic can be cleaned easily, it should feel cooler to her since it is hot out and it gives her plenty of room to stretch. She's so funny, the epitome of a pregnant woman. She acts like it's difficult to get up and she sleeps in funny positions. Seeing her run is hilarious but I do feel for her. I got to feel the kittens kicking today. I have been trying for a while now but as soon as I would put my hand on her she would move wanting her head rubbed but she stayed still today so I know it was the kittens moving. She loves a head rub.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yay! I'm glad he is starting to eat more hay again! Haha, Ash does that too, he sticks his head into his hay tray before I fill it up with hay and his head gets covered with hay, lol.

Yes you should find a new charger. I think I would like to see the video. Besides I'm sure you will like to take other videos too.

I can't wait until she has the kittens she wont have to carry them in her belly anymore and I can't wait to see the pictures. I love kittens they are so cute!


----------



## whitelop

The cat sounds like my cat when she was really really pregnant and sounds like me for that matter. haha. I remember feeling the kittens move around, its kind of crazy! 

Foo used to go back and forth with eating hay like that, she would eat less and then eat more. Then I stopped feeding her pellets and she ate A LOT more hay. Sometimes I think they just want different things. 

I hope you find your charger or get a new one. I hate that my videos won't download to my computer because they aren't compatible. I wish I could show you guys the good videos I have of Ellie. 
I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see some videos of Thumper. All of his large eared glory!


----------



## PaGal

Well I know it's here somewhere, the problem is I haven't looked for it for a while and it wasn't with the video camera which it should have been. I'll try to find it this weekend. If not I could possibly try using my hubby's phone. The nice thing about the camera is I could use it at any time and I have a tripod for it so hopefully the video will me smooth and not make anyone motion sick. If I use my hubby's phone then he has to be home and not actually using it.

I felt kitten kicking again this morning. I had a dream last night that Isabelle was in labor. I was getting her box and everything all prepared, talking to her as I did so about what I was doing and just reassuring her. She couldn't talk back but in my dream she understood everything I said. Weird!


----------



## PaGal

Thumper is going crazy right now, apparently running the bun 500 by the sound of it. Funny because this is usually his lazy part of the day. Maybe just full of extra energy or because he was in his cage later than normal this morning. I got to sleep, it was lovely! It could be that the weather has cooled off from the cold front coming through. Just when I get used to not needing a jacket so now I go out and get cold because I forget to wear one. My work boots are wet from bathing the dog and those are what I usually wear at home. e don't wear shoes in our house by my orders so I just slip those on when I go out. Since they are boots and even have steel toes I am ready for anything which does often happen here. I never know what I might be asked to do or decide to do.

I haven't put Thumper back on veggies yet and he's still eating only 1/2 cup of pellets a day. I feel like I'm starving him. I started a few weeks back giving him some pellets by hand trying to get him back to climbing in my lap. I think his size just prevents him. He used to sit in my lap when smaller eating hay. Yesterday I put just a few pellets in his bowl between his usual feedings. He had been very lazy yesterday and so hadn't pooped yet and so I gave him just a few so he would. Well later in the evening around his normal time for bed I sat down in there and he was putting his legs on my lap and sniffing me looking for his pellets. Usually on the weekends I let him stay up longer since we are and he's usually happy to stay up late. 

He is eating a lot of hay. I guess he just misses his pellets and so wants them. It's funny though, I have been spending more time in there with him, petting him and just watching for any signs of pain or what have you. He seems to be enjoying the extra attention and lays still longer and is letting me pet him more in his more sensitive areas like his belly. 

With me he does enjoy his petting and will lay down for it but he looks to me mostly for play time. Usually it takes a couple of minutes with me petting for him to really get comfy and settle in for a pet session. But when the hubby comes into the room as soon as he lays a finger on Thump he immediately drops down and does a snuggly very relaxed meatloaf. 

Oh and the past two mornings he has taken to moving his water dish which causes the water to spill. Then when I let him out he does extra foot flicks I guess trying to dry his big bun feets. He doesn't really seem to mind being wet. Spraying him with water has no affect what so ever and I have on numerous occasions seen him dunk his front paws into his water dish and stand in it when wanting to be close toi that corner of his cage.


----------



## Chrisdoc

He does sound like a real carácter and his antics do make me laugh. Houdini also does that with his hay, never gives you time to get it in his rack and it ends up all over him. 

I hate chargers and programmes and computers. Mine has suddenly started correcting everything I write...I say correcting but it re-writes it wrong...it´s driving me mad but i don´t know how to stop it. I´ve just bought a new memory card for the camera my sister bought which I´ve discovered also takes video. That way, i can take photos and video and just put the card in the computer to download....how easy is that :hyper:


----------



## whitelop

You sound like me with the weather. I was getting used to no jacket, no heat, no air, just windows being open. Then last night we got the monsoon of spring and it took all the heat away and now its chilly outside. I have all my windows closed and its cold in my house, I'm under a blanket. My body is confused, then I go outside in the sun and its warmer but in the shade its still chilly. haha. I think it will warm back up though.  

Ellie doesn't mind being wet either, she'll step in her water bowl sometimes too. They're so silly. Its good that Thumper likes your husband, Ellie is a little afraid of mine because I think she thinks he's going to pick her up. But he always picks her up and she always lets him, they have a strange relationship. haha.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...he is a character as they all are but he is a wonderful, funny character without a mean bone in his body. Because of him I don't ever see living without a bun.
I don't like technology much. Mostly because it tends to go wrong when I am near it.

Morgan...Right now I'm hot since I'm inside and drinking a cup of coffee. It's crazy though, on Thursday I was wearing shorts and now you need a sweatshirt and jacket when in the shade. 

That's funny Ellie is like that with your husband. I need to have mine pick up Thumper to get him used to it again. My husband is always confident about everything but not necessarily in a cocky or annoying was (well sometimes) but I would first want to make sure he knows all the do's and don'ts and then he'll look at me like I'm crazy.


----------



## PaGal

So I have spent a few hours reading about keeping chickens, different chicken coops, all things chicken related. First off, I'm not sure why we need chickens as I have about 3 dozen eggs right now from the neighbors chicken. In fact we all had fried eggs for lunch today. I am fine with having chickens don't get me wrong, as long as they don't attack me. So hubby was inside for a minute and I told him something about a coop and we talked for a minute about chickens and he said " we could run right now to Heretick, I'm sure they have little chicks peeping away". My reply was the only real thing holding me up is we don't have a chicken coop. I got a bunny a year ago and brought him home knowing a bigger cage would be built for him right away. At this point hubby said he was going back outside. Ha!

Not to mention until chicks are older or it's warmer out the chocks would be kept in the garage and right now there is no room. I don't even have the cat box where it's supposed to be yet.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I do love the avatar photo of him, he´s got fantastic ears and I love big ears haha. 

We´re having weird weather at the moment. We had really good weather all the time my sis was here, about 25ºC and it was quite hot but the last few days, it´s been really misty in the morning and it´s quite cool cos of the humidity and you never know what to wear. By this time, I´ve usually changed my clothes from winter to summer but this year, all my summer clothes are still under the bed and I need to get them all out. I did get some things out last week but now I´ve got clothes everywhere and it´s chaotic. I just wish it would settle.

I now have to go and look at my new TV, for some reason the timer is on and it keeps trying to turn itself off...the joys of modern living :cry2


----------



## PaGal

Chris...it's funny, most of the time his ears do not seem that big to me. I guess because I'm just used to them plus he rarely ever has both up and alert. Usually all he can muster is to put one up. The avatar pic does show them well.

That's how I feel, I just want to be able to wear one type of clothing. I prefer summer stuff since I do less laundry. You can fit more short sleeved shirts and shorts in a load of laundry than pants and sweatshirts or sweaters. It was in the 80's with lows in the 60's F but now we have highs in the 60's and lows in the 40's. Next week it will probably hit 100F the way the weather has been.


----------



## whitelop

I don't think that you would have to keep them in the garage. I kept all my babies out in the winter time and it was cold. Now, they're fine. As long as you have something for them to get into that isn't drafty at night, they'll be fine. Its the drafts that bother them, not the _in general_ cold temps. 
The house that I have for my birds is a dog house that my dad built. The rooster doesn't actually have a house right now, thats coming soon. 
You could always do what I did and get a dog kennel and use that. It worked great for a period of time, but it wasn't big enough when the chicks came and we had to expand. 
Sometimes having chickens isn't about the eggs, its about the birds. I love my hen, she is a good girl, a good layer and a good mama. Shes also pretty friendly. The babies are much more friendly than they were a few weeks ago and not everyone has problems with their rooster like I do. Not all roosters are created equal. If I were you though, I would not get any roosters. If you want to hatch them, then wait for a hen to go broody and you can buy hatching eggs or an incubator with purchased hatching eggs. If you just have a flock of hens and you're around them all the time and go in their coop with them or hand raise them from chicks then you'll have really really sweet great birds. They'll figure out their own pecking order and they'll think you're their mama. haha. 
There is nothing more gratifying than having your little babies eat out of your hand or sit in your lap. My hen will sit in my lap for upwards of 30 minutes and eat out of my hand. But you have to touch them and be with them a lot for them to be friendly. 

Fencing is expensive and so are fence posts, that is one of the draw backs of building a coop. But once you get it done, then its done and you don't have to buy more. The feed is a little expensive too, but the prices are going down. Right now, I'm paying $17 for a 50 lb bag of chick starter/grower, down from $20 a few weeks ago. And then next week I'll have to buy a 50 lb bag of layer feed and thats like $18 or so, hopefully its cheaper since the prices are coming down. 

And there is my chicken pep talk! haha.


----------



## PaGal

Although the reason for getting chickens might be the eggs, the way I am it will be more about enjoying just them as critters and the other focus would also be making sure they are healthy and happy. Because I am not crazy about birds I know that getting them young and raising them myself would help. I'm sure I would be fine with them having known them since they were young. 

I haven't really looked at the cost of the feed yet. I do have a few places around that I know I can find any of the supplies including feed that I might need. We know that most of the expense will be right at the start with a coop and all. It's the same as it was with gardening. We spent money at first since he wanted a tiller and the fencing we use but now if we spend anything it's just on seeds and some plants and we certainly get back way more than we spend now.


----------



## PaGal

I am so freaking excited. I bought Thumper a new cage today. I did plan on building him one but started thinking buying would make it so he would have a larger one quicker and I can always in the future build one like I imagined. The new cage is a dog pen but it's a 4 foot one. It adds about a foot in each direction, so a foot longer, a foot wider and a foot taller than the one he has now. I should be able to add a shelf as well and I won't have to search so hard for what will work such as hay racks. I have always tried to find items that would take up the least amount of space while still ensuring he had what he needs. The cherry on the cake is that it is brand new but cost only $61.88 which is just about half of what I would have had to pay to buy the same thing from somewhere like Pet Smart. Part of that cost was $2.00 extra I paid to ensure it would arrive within a week as opposed to a possible two week time frame. That is the total cost, shipping was free.

Also the cage he is using now will be empty soon so after Isabelle has the kittens there may be times once their mobile when we may need to put them in it for short periods for safety. Basically if someone is here to work on their 4 wheeler or dirt bike and takes it for a test spin. 

Now all I need is one more baby gate like the one I bought not long ago. One is at the doorway to the den to keep Thumper out. The other will go to one doorway to his room. Then I will be able to let him run the dining room, kitchen and his room throughout the day. That was my plan when I bought the first gate but putting up his gate to his room after taking it down is a real hassle.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, bet Thumper will be so happy. Sounds like a bargain and so good he has more space. I saw a cage as well at the weekend for Houdini, it´s a bit smaller than his current one but much higher so I could put shelves in there to make more room. I´m still thinking about it but, at some point, I want to get him something higher as he loves jumping. 

Pics please as soon as you have it sorted :biggrin2:


----------



## PaGal

Chris...It was a bargain and I am always happy to have extra cages because you just never know when they will come in handy. The one Thumper is using now I got for my dog when he was a pup. We quickly realized he did not need it as he didn't have accidents or chew anything. Then my hubby's cousin used it for a while when they got a puppy. 

I bet Houdini would like the cage since he likes jumping and could have shelves. 

I'm sure I will post pics when I have it ready. I have been taking pics a little here and a little there. Once I have a good many I'll load them on my computer and then start posting them.


----------



## PaGal

Last night hubby was sitting in the dining room doing whatever on his laptop as I started to get ready to put Thumper away for the night. One thing I do now is to sit on the floor and let him eat some pellets out of my hand as I try to get him in my lap and after a little while I then put the rest of his pellets in his dish in his cage, he'll go in and I lock him in for the night. 

So I started doing this last night, go to put the pellets in his bowl and CHARGE goes Thumper...he flies into his cage, mind you underneath me! slides...then quick hops into his litter box shoving his big ole' head under my hand and starts chowing down! 

Hubby jumps up from his chair and asks me if he just ran me over! Ha...he's turning into a monster!!! Loveable and fuzzy but yeah...bed time has become quite amusing. I love the Fuzzy Butt!!!:hearts:hugsquish:

And tonight more of the same! Before I put him away though, when I sat down to hand feed him some pellets he hopped right up into my lap with no hesitation. Until now he has just put his front feet on me and stretched his neck out. He's big so he can do that. 

Before I got my shower we played chase for a little while and then I sat down and started petting and nose rubbing. It took a few minutes as it usually does before he decided to get comfy and enjoy and he lay right next to me his side touching my leg for his whole length as he meat loafed. It's not often he does that. Typically he just lies down facing me.


----------



## whitelop

He sounds like such a sweet boy! He also sounds pretty funny, running under you. He might run you over one day! 

I can't believe that you got the big dog kennel for that cheap! I also love having extra cages, it makes things so much easier. The extra kennels I have, have been used for the chickens and I don't know what I would have done if I didn't have them. I love that they fold up and I can easily store them in my shed or barn.


----------



## PaGal

He is sweet! I couldn't ask for a better bun just sometimes wish he liked being held but we're working on it. With him I wouldn't be surprised if he just needed to get used to it, he's so easy going. The last time he ran over me was when I had bad sunburn, his little nails felt like he tore me open.

My hubby purchases kart, dirt bike and 4 wheeler parts off ebay all the time or I wouldn't think about it but you can get some deals. The only down fall is you have to wait but usually no longer than a week. That and watch for sneaky seller that list items inexpensively but jack up shipping costs to make up for it. I don't like dealing with the auctions so just look at buy it now items.

Hubby said we could use the old pen for chicks. I did though see what looks like an x-pen but made of solid material (not fence) for keeping chicks. It even had a pole attached to hang a warming light. It was between $20-30. Either at Tractor Supply or Southern States. I plan to look into it. It could come in handy for other things as well.


----------



## whitelop

All sorts of pens come in handy for all things. I love having all kinds of kennels and stuff, for hospitals and quarantines and whatever. 
I'll take a picture of my juvenile pen and post it for you. We made it, it was super easy and it works great. Too bad we didn't use it this year. LOL 

My husband bought some stuff off ebay not too long ago, and we have never done that or even looked on ebay. But he got a good deal with the stuff he got.


----------



## Chrisdoc

He sounds so comical but such a fun bunny and sounds like you´d love to just squeeze him. I´d love to see video of him.

Hadn´t thought of ebay but in Spain, it´s difficult to find things like that...not so many pets and they don´t look after them that well. 

Still thinking about the new cage so will let ya all know.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...Thanks, I would love to see the pen. I guess I'm starting to get excited at the thought of baby chickens and I'm sure by the time they get big I'll be fine with them. I have only ever purchased three things but I did save a good bit on each purchase and the items I got were new not used. Plus you can find some things that you just can't find in a store. Look up anything, they sell it.

Chris...Gosh would I!  That's a shame but I do understand other countries feel differently. I think some people here in the US are a bit over the top with their pets. There's guy that invented fake testicles to have implanted after your dog is neutered so he still has some. He had actually made over one hundred thousand dollars selling these. It boggles my mind.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, you´ll be alright if you do get chickens cos Morgan is our resident expert, I love hearing about all things chicken, I just find it fascinating seeing that tiny thing come out of the egg and grow into such a big bird.

Well, I can believe most things about some owners. The amounts people spend on accessories and other silly things. I saw a programme a while ago about rich people with pets....they are animals not people so find it hard to stomach them taking them to the spa or buying them ridiculously expensive stuff. There are so many genuinely needy people in this world that is is really sad.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...just have to be careful not to turn it into a chicken blog! 

I know I will spend on the animals before I do myself at times and I have had pets at the vets yet I haven't been to a doctors in years. They are spoiled by some peoples standards but some things I do feel are over the top and just wonder what is it about some that get them to that point. 

My mother started taking in stray cats. She wound up with about 30. Now they did go to the vets all of the time, they were well fed and she kept her place clean, you could not tell there were that many animals in the house other than by the food dishes sitting out but she put herself in a financial bind. She wouldn't try and find homes for them because she was afraid they would get bad owners and wind up right back where they started from. She bought expensive food from the pet store. Was constantly running someone to the vet and things got very bad for her financially. She was also working full time so her life basically was work, cleaning and taking care of the cats. That's it. Why? I love animals and have taken in strays and do what I can to help. I can't turn my back on an animal in need but at the same time as much as I love them I know there is only so much one person can do.


----------



## PaGal

I had to leave Thumper locked up for part of the day. I had to take one of the girls to the doctors. After the other got home Thumper spent the rest of his day lying in his boxes so I didn't get to see him until the evening when he got energetic. Finally some bunny love! We played for a little while then I just completely zoned out the world as I lay on the floor giving pets. He seemed pretty zoned out himself. After some time I had to make myself move sas much as I was enjoying it or I would have fallen asleep after so little the night before. I offered Thump a piece of hay out of the box of hay out in his room for him to eat from. 

OMG he started tearing the hay out of my hand and munching furiously, eating like he has been his pellets latterly. It was crazy! Now I'm wondering is he just getting spoiled and not eating so often waiting for me to hand feed him something or is he just starting to associate me with eating like a wild, crazy bun because of the pellets? What the heck goes through their minds?

I had seen him eating hay on his own earlier. He still has hay in his cage, in the box across the room from his cage and a few tp rolls scattered throughout the room. So there is plenty of food available.

After he stopped he started just exploring the room. At one point he came up and sat down next to me and looked like he was thinking about jumping in my lap but he didn't. We played for a while and then when he was exploring again I lay down. He came over and sat next to me, did a complete bunny body stretch including a yawn and lay down right next to me with his legs stretched out behind him on his belly. He had that fuzzy butt right there. Like I said before he usually doesn't lay right up against me but has started to. It's like he's bonding even more and I thought he was already wonderfully bonded.

He was very happy to be let out this morning and spent time zooming through his room which can be loud when he really gets going, now and then he'll kick a wall or his boxes as he zips past. he also tears through his boxes which is loud and then he started furiously shaking his baby gate wanting my attention. This house is just not quite. The dog has a huge bark and barks as we walk to the end of the drive way to wait on the bus because he wants to be with us. The girls are always talking. They don't ever stop. It's a good thing the sick girl isn't too bad because she certainly didn't get to sleep in this morning.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. My house growing up was always so quiet. Its because it was just me and my mom and our cats. Haha. Then we got our pit bull/boxer mix from the pound and as it turned out she was a racist AND hated men. So if anyone walked down the road she would go crazy. Then I would go down my best friends house and she had 2 older brothers and a little sister and all the teenage boys that went along with older brothers and their girlfriends, it was a mad house. I love it! haha. Your mornings sound kind of wild! 

Thumper sounds like he's really loving you right now! haha. Its sounds so sweet. I hope your sick girl feels better, is it the one with asthma and allergies? Thats the worst. I have asthma and I get like every year around this time because of the season and the pollen. I have started taking my husbands allerga and it helps a little bit. But you guys know what to do with her! LOL


----------



## PaGal

Thanks, the sick one is Alyson. She does have allergies also, in fact it's not often she isn't sneezing but luckily she doesn't feel bad, she just could not stop coughing but that has gotten better. She's enjoying the day watching some cartoons, hanging out with the dog who she loves to death and was excited when I let Thump out to run around the kitchen and dining room. Plus she had a good lunch.

We are hoping she doesn't pass it to Angela who has the asthma and allergies. Have you tried zyrtec? That's what we give the girls and it works well for them.

The weekends here are the craziest, like I said with three girls someone is always talking and if they are not talking they are singing and if not that then they are just making some noise. Throw in the crazy dog that gets hyper if you even make eye contact and al, the people that show up for my hubbies help with their racing whatever. We now have three teenage boys that we call our adopted kids. Two we didn't realize at first when they started coming over but their mother is hubby's cousin. I can't ever just go out to the garage in my pj's in the morning because there's almost always someone there.


----------



## Chrisdoc

He sounds like a real cuddle bun and he may well be waiting for you to give him his food when you arrive home. I´d love mine to lay down next to me, they don´t really do that. They will come up when I´m on their level and sniff and lick but they´re too jittery to sit still for any time.

I know what busy houses are like, there were 6 of us plus mom and dad when we were growing up so it was always noisy and busy. I sometimes miss that now and quite enjoy when there are a few people staying although I do love it when they finally leave me in peace lol.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...I do enjoy the times we get to just lay together but also the play time. I guess I have the best of both worlds. 

I like having people around at times but do enjoy the quiet when I get it. That's usually while the kids are at school and the hubby is at work but so much of that time is spent getting work done that I don't get to really enjoy it.


----------



## PaGal

Not a bad day...I let Thump out to run around the dining room and kitchen. He actually did start to run in the dining room. That's the first time as he's not crazy about sliding on the wood floors. He also went into the kitchen for the first time by himself and went the whole way through it. He's sleeping now catching up on his rest since he was so active for so long when he's usually resting. I'm sure when he wakes up he will drive me crazy shaking his baby gate to be let out. 

We had a good dinner. I would have been really upset if it hadn't turned out good after taking 3 hours just to prepare it, I was not expecting that. I also was having problems with my laptop. I looked up a recipe on it for the general outline such as oven temp but had to keep finding a new recipe due to the 'puter issue. 

We had stuffed cabbage rolls. We all had dessert as well. I chose to try the lemon bliss ice cream I bought Thursday. It was so good and the prefect dessert for after our dinner.


----------



## PaGal

WooHoo!!! I just checked my email and had one with tracking info for Thumper's new cage. It warns that tracking could take 48 hours to update but thought I would give it a shot and check. Not only did the tracking work but the pen is in Richmond and will be delivered tomorrow. Yay!

I was starting to think since I hadn't seen an email yet that knowing my luck I wouldn't get it until the last possible day.


----------



## PaGal

You never know what you are going to find in the country...as we were walking down the drive way this morning to go wait on the school bus, one of the girls almost stepped on half of a fish. Yep, there is half of a fish in our drive way. Several times I have seen a bald eagle sitting in a branch of the tee that over hangs the drive way. I'm guessing that it dropped the fish in the drive way since I know they will catch fish to eat and because we don't have a pond or anything on our property. There is a big one across the street but I doubt it has fish in it. There is also one a long ways back on the property behind ours. 

I went to the school this morning for an Awards ceremony. All of the girls have gotten all A's on all report cards so far this year and they have all been doing excellent on their AR goals. The oldest last year had the second highest AR points out of the whole school. This year all three girls want to be the highest of the whole school and they have been working at it so we'll see. For those of you that may not know AR stands for Accelerated Reading, it's a reading program.


----------



## whitelop

When I was a kid I had the highest AR points too! I loved reading. 

So back to some chicken stuff. I'm going to post a picture of my juvenile pen, the next time we have a clutch of chicks, I'll definitely use it! haha. 
I have some pointers that took me a while to catch on to, but it could make your chicken experiences much easier than mine. You of course will do anything you want to do. But these are the things that I've done and they make things so much easier.
1- use sand in the house. It makes everything easier to scoop out or rake out. Plus it makes it so none of the bedding or whatever sicks to the eggs. The sand is really easy to wipe off if you do get any sand on there. It stays cool in the summer. I used to use bedding and it was a pain in the butt, I had to rake ALL of it out every few months and it was terrible and dusty. Now I just scoop the poop out every week and it makes it so much better. 
2- use hanging feeders and waterers. You want to make sure that the feeders are up to their backs, so they can get their beaks in but not their feet. They'll scratch out all the feed and make a mess with the water if you let them. I let mine do it, but I hate it. But I can't bring myself to pay so much for feeders, I need to make some I just haven't gotten around to it. 
3- use pelleted feed. If you get chicks you'll start out with crumbles, but they're a mess. They're dusty and wasteful. But once the babies get older they'll be able to eat the pellets and they're a lot less wasteful. Whatever brand you choose, you can find pellets. I'm working on finishing two bags of crumbles and I hate them! They eat pellets better, they can get a hold of pellets better and it makes it easier to monitor their eating. I'm feeding like 6 lbs of food a day, its unbelievable. 
4- get some rain boots for the coop. They're so easy to hose off and scrub off. I scrub mine all the time. Plus if you get stepped on by little claws they won't scratch your feet, if you get in a muddy coop your feet won't get wet or muddy. They're a total life saver. I used to wear my cowboy boots out there but they were difficult to clean. I got my rain boots at TSC for like $15. And get all the girls rain boots for the coop. 
5- don't get a rooster! haha. You don't need them unless you want babies, but if your neighbor has a rooster you can just borrow him to fertilize some eggs! They're more trouble than their worth unless you're breeding. 
6- get a trashcan with a tight fitting lid to put the feed in. I just have my bags in my house, but I'm going this weekend because the walmart has their metal trashcans on sale. I use a small 5 gallon container to keep the feed for easy access, so I just carry it around and scoop the feed out when I get there. 

I use local feed mill feed and its much cheaper than purina or nutrena. Not really any better, you just have to find something that you like. But dumore from TSC is their cheap brand but its made by purina...it makes their poop stink MUCH more than normal. I don't know why or whats in it, but I fed my flock a bag of dumore and they stunk SO bad. I gave them purina and they didn't stink as bad and then went back to my regular local feed and now they don't stink at all. 

The juvenile coop is a 4 x 5 foot coop. It has equine grade fence and chicken wire on it. Its like 2.5 feet tall. They can't jump out of it for a few weeks. Ours is made to hook on the front of the house, it has a door hole in it and room for the ramp to go through. It has an open top for the hen and rooster to get out of but the babies stay in. 











And now I'm done taking over your blog with chicken stuff! But I like to pass on things that helped me out!


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...thank you for the tips. I really appreciate it and am not above listening to others advice and learning from their experience. I figured rain boots would be a good idea from you mentioning it before. I know I can find a decent working pair or could do the wal marts or what have you with the colorful ones maybe for the girls. 

Nope, no rooster. We pretty much decided on that long ago. I know my neighbor has at least one roo. He had one before but took offense to it attacking his son. I didn't know about the hanging feeders/waterers but that make sense.

I store my dogs food in a trash can (brand new one) inside so may have thought of that for chicken feed but now thanks to you I can buy one and have it ready for when I need it instead of buying one after when I'd think of it. I will probably buy chicken feed at Agri Supply. That's where I buy Thumper's bedding, other occasional items and I know they sell feed and crumbles. Along with egg cartons and stuff. 

I actually have some of the same horse fencing that we bought for use in our garden and have some extra left. I have some fir strips that would work for the frame so I would just need some chicken wire. So for how long do you use the juvenile chicken coop before just letting them out into the big coop?


----------



## PaGal

I just thought of it and wanted to see what you thought. I'm going to assume you know what a potato box is. We have two. Each is 4' X 4'. We don't use them now. Hubby actually built a top to cover the potato plants with to protect them from his nemesis the Colorado potato beetle. The tops are the same size as the boxes and 2' tall. The only difference between that and your juvenile coop besides a 1' difference is that the coop is covered in a screen mesh. Like the screen for a window. I can't think right now if it's aluminum or what but it is silver in color and does not rust. I would take a picture but right now they are placed between our two wood piles and a pain in the booty to get out. Do you think that would work? Then we wouldn't have to build something else but if you don't think so then not a problem. Sun and air does get through although it does block the wind well. That's why we don't use it, our potato plants didn't harden because the screen protected them from the wind too well.


----------



## whitelop

I would use the juvenile coop until they can hop up onto the top of it. I would also say that you should use it until they can't pop through the holes, if your big coop happens to not be chicken wire. They can and will pop out of horse grade fencing, so until they can't pop out then I would keep them in the baby pen. 
I didn't use mine this time around, but I will next time. 

And you're welcome for the advice!


----------



## PaGal

Well Thumper's new cage came today. I am happy with it, he's not so sure. I was getting anxious but do know UPS usually doesn't come till the afternoon. I was getting tired of popping up though every time I thought I heard a truck. The box it came in was dirty from being in the truck and although it was narrow it was still big and I was trying to carry it inside without getting the box dirt on my nice shirt. I managed to step on Isabelle's paw (she's ok) because of course she is always under my feet when I'm outside. 

Carrying the box in had Thumper run into his dig box and he stayed there till this evening which isn't unusual. I got the new cage set up and wiped down since it was a little dusty. I figured out and placed his stuff in it. Cleaned out his old cage and took it out. Put away tools, etc. I'm sure through this all Thumper was wondering what the heck was going on. 

I was hanging out in the garage with hubby a little later and heard something. Realized my dog was going nuts. There was a cat in our back yard, running across it and my dog was inside barking and throwing himself at our doors. They're not sliding glass doors but are mostly glass. Funny thing is if the dog is outside he just runs after animals wanting to play or if they are inside with him. When he's inside and they are out he acts like he wants to kill them. he's done it with a box turtle that was half way across the back of our property and headed away from the house. Crazy! I'm sure that didn't help Thump.

When I came in a little later Thumper immediately came out of his box. He started checking out his new digs. he ate some hay from his rack but from outside the pen. I put a little bit of pellets in his bowl and he went in to start eating. Usually he hops in the litter box to eat his pellets but he didn't. So I tried moving his bowl similar to how I had it set up in the old cage. He will put his front legs in the litter box to get to the pellets but not his back legs.

I'm thinking now that maybe I should have put his used litter box in there instead of a clean one. I figured that even though it is clean he would recognize it. I guess I'll wait and see what he does. If I had to I could get some of his soiled litter to put in the clean litter box. Just enough to have his smell.


----------



## whitelop

I'm sure he'll figure it out. When I put Ellie in her new cabinet, he was a little hesitant too, but she adjusted just fine. 
I bet he'll be happy for the extra space once he's used to it, on days that he has to stay in the cage longer than usual. If he happens to poop outside the box, I would just scoop them up and put them in there so he understands. Hopefully he'll just get it though, I'm sure he will. 

Has Isabelle shown any signs of kittens yet?


----------



## Chrisdoc

That was quite quick....I´m sure he´ll get used to it over the next few days, all these new smells and something strange. He´s going to love having the extra space , you must take a pic for us to see. Now you´re making me want a new cage..still thinking about the one I saw, will have to have another look.


----------



## whitelop

The balls hanging for the backs of trucks are illegal, at least in my area they are. They're so gross! haha. I know what the balls mean, hanging from the back of the truck...small parts on the driver. LOL I hate balls on dogs, haha. I was so glad that our dog was neutered so I didn't have to look at that! 
And thats enough ball talk! 

How did Thumper sleep last night in his new cage?


----------



## PaGal

I am just going to try and answer everyone at once. I have things to do and shouldn't even be on here. It's too easy to spend too much time. I'm not in the best of moods because the weather is cold again after just one warm day, I'm tired of doing the same work every day and can't find a comfortable pair of shoes. Grrr.

I took some pics and will try to post later. I even took two with the cages near each other to help show the difference in size. I wound up moving the litter box and pellet bowl last night. Right before bed when I put Thumper's pellets in he zoomed and hopped right into the litter box with no hesitation. We took the dog potty one last time and I stopped by on my way past to bed to give Thump a quick nose rub. he seemed fine and for the first time in a while got to periscope completely while caged. 

I eventually want to put in a shelf. I plan to put it on the end where the litter box is now. The other end has a door. I am using the side door right now but I hate to block the other door because it could come in handy at some point. So I'll have to see how it would work with the litter box under a shelf. I think I would have to hang the shelf higher with it there. Not sure if it would leave enough clearance for Thump to jump up without hitting his head although I do think it will be plenty tall enough for him to lay there. I may just try moving the litter box once Thumper has been in the new cage a while and I know he's used to it. 

I did hear him moving around last night but quietly. No jumping or other craziness. He did push his water dish around and spilt his water. It took four paper towels to soak it up. While I was gone shopping today he did it again but didn't spill as much. I was much happier to see him with all the extra space when I came home. he did spend some time running around when I let him out. Now he's flopped in front of the front door. 

Chris...Houdini will probably enjoy the new cage with space to jump. I am so glad I got the new one for Thumper. I don't feel so bad when he does have to stay in. 

I did see about Archie acting up. I don't know what you would do in that situation. It could be a combination of him feeling he is top bun and you favoring Agnes. Him being top bun might make it an affront to him for her to run to you so much. I'm thinking of the hierarchy of wolf packs here, so almost as if a subordinant wolf (Agnes) geeted another subordinant wolf (you) before greeting the alpha wolf (Archie). I could see that being a big No No.

Morgan...No signs yet on impending birth. I did not long ago and I think she may be filling up with milk or starting too but I'm not completely sure because she got up right away when I started to look.


----------



## PaGal

I had to come back because now I am MAD! A older guy that lives down the road asked mu hubby to freshen up his riding mower for the season. Hubby told him it would be a while until he could help him because we have soooo much else going on and to get done. Well jerk brings up his riding mower anyway. So now we have had a mower taking up space and being in our way that can't be looked at and the guy calling off and on. Idiots think if they drop something off it will get done immediately. He just showed up at my front door giving attitude saying if it's not done tonight he'll be picking it up tomorrow. He's done with my husband. He's cutting grass with a push mower and his wife is pissed. 

I am sooo livid right now. People are jerks and I hope he realizes whether he is done with us or not we are definitely done with him. And this from a guy that had retired but went back when the company asked him back simply because he likes the work. Some of us work our butts off and do not have time for much else other than work and yet they expect you to bust your butt even more to do them a favor. I guess we should be up tioll two in the morning just to get his stupid mower done. 

I am sticking with talking to the three neighbors that live closest to us and everyone else can take a flying leap!


----------



## PaGal

I forgot to comment on balls...whether hanging from the back of a truck or implants for dogs, I think it's ridiculous but maybe you have to be a guy to get it. None of the guys I know seem to be that way though, at least I haven't seen evidence of it so yah maybe it's a thing with ones wishing for some. Ha!

Now for pics...

my phlox and bushes. I just have a temporary border up so tried to keep it out of the pic...
the crazy pollen on our explorer hood...


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, what an idiot...when you ask for a favour, it´s a favour and it will be done when the person you´re asking the favour from can fit it in...I hate it when people think that favours are obligations and bug you to get it done....I feel like telling them to take a hike lol.

Love the flowers....pollen is awful here at the moment. I was in an apartment the other day and the terrace and all the furniture were covered in yellow pollen. The car was also covered in it when I went back to drive home...I must take it to the car wash, I hate seeing it covered. It´s obviously that time of year again.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...What bugs me the most is him coming to my door and griping at me when hubby told him he didn't have time right now, it would be a while and that when he was ready he would come get it and yet the next day the guy drops it off. 

Up north I never saw pollen like this..it's crazy. We were outside the other day and in the distance there was such a thick haze of it and as we stood there we started to feel our eyes getting fuzzy.


----------



## whitelop

Most of the pollen has gone from here, thank god. It was terrible. I even had to take something for allergies and I don't really have allergies. My poor husband, he has terrible allergies but we fought it off early with allerga. 

I hate people like that guy. That guy sounds just like my FIL. He is an instant-gratification kind of person too. And like, if he does something for you and he needs your help for something as "payback" for him helping you, you better do it when he asks because if not, you're an ungrateful person and blah blah blah *runs to jump off cliff*. Its terrible. Its like, just calm the hell down and take a deep breath!


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...luckily for us it doesn't seem to affect the girls allergies. Must be one of the few things they're not allergic to.

The mother-in-law is kinda like that. She's a narcissist. She does things for people without them asking her to and then feels they owe her. If you don't ask how high and jump immediately when she says to then she turns on you. She will stop at nothing to punish you. That's why we haven't spoken to her for years. Hubby tried to have a relationship with her but it's impossible.


----------



## PaGal

I don't know why but I have been trying to post pics since the earlier ones and it's not working...Grrrr

UPS sucks. My hubby paid extra to get a package shipped here quick. The ups guy came today while I was home. He dropped one package at the garage door, the other needed signed. I don't know if he knocked but if he did I certainly didn't here it over my dryer, vacuum and through two doors and the garage and house walls. The package that needed signed for of course he did not leave and that's the one hubby needed NOW. So I try calling to find out when the driver is expected back at UPS so hubby can drive 45 minutes to go pick it up. Depending on the time he would either go get it or wait till they try again tomorrow in which case I would have paid very close attention, left door open to garage, etc. 

Tried to also see if driver could call hubby and hubby meet him. Fed Ex drivers have left their number and hubby has done that. They claim they can't because driver isn't issued a cell phone by the company and yet they can tell me driver will be back between 8-8:30pm. A little too late for hubby to run up there but now he has to because since I inquired about picking it up tonight they put it on a five day hold so will not try to redeliver for five days and will not cancel the hold even though I didn't ask to have it put on hold and they don't tell you it will be put on hold for five days when you call to inquire about picking it up the same day. 

I think my head may just explode today!

I did get to spend some time with Thumper earlier. He got pets for a while. Then he spent time grooming himself. He stopped and sat still a moment and I was just looking at him and out loud said flop. And guess what? He flopped. Now I don't think he flopped at my command but I do think I am recognizing his very sleepy face he makes before flopping. I need to keep the camera with me though because I had a great shot of his face including his cute wittle mouth. His lips were slightly parted so I could also see his front teeth and his long black eyelashes as his eyes were closed. It was the cutest darn thing!


----------



## PaGal

Oh and to top off the UPS fiasco. If the driver had knocked at the front door I would have answered because the dog goes nuts when anyone knocks there and there is no way I would not hear him since I can hear him when he's locked in the house and we are at the end of our very long drive way!


----------



## PaGal

My morning did not start off so well. I had to launder the girls clothes first thing this morning as it was forgotten last night due to dealing with UPS which made me late in starting dinner so I had to rush through everything. Then my dog who has no sense thinks I'm in the mood to play while I am getting ready to walk the girls to the bus. So I put him in time out in the den. Usually he stays in the living room and watches us walk down.

Thumper has moved his water bowl again sloshing water. He usually will do this occasionally but now it has been every day. I hope as he gets used to the new cage he'll stop. He hurt his lip doing so, he left some blood on the side. Then he started moving his litter box around.

Now he is making a racket, running across card board, jumping on boxes, rattling his gate and tearing up card board. Peace and quiet would be nice. Who knew bunnies could make so much noise?!

I was having issues with the internet yesterday. I couldn't get pics posted and later I couldn't get on the computer at all. I still can't get pics posted so I have to either:

1. Wait till hubby gets home and have him deal with it.
2. Try uploading the pics to the computer again.
3. Take every dang blasted computer, router, printer and all other computer related items into the yard and fix them with a sledge hammer.

I opt for three as it will give me the most satisfaction!


----------



## PaGal

Kittens are on the way. Went outside, one born so far. Our other cat was with her. I locked her in the other part of the garage. Isabelle is having them under our stoop. The worst place possible. I'm sure she feels safe there but it is piled up with wood, parts, etc. tried putting the kitten in the wooden box wee have set up for this but she refused to stay there. I'm contemplating putting her in Thumper's old cage. I hater having her where she doesn't feel as safe so as not to stress her out but I'm worried on kittens falling down into stuff.


----------



## PaGal

I got the cage set up. I had to wait a little while before moving the kitten because she had another and she had to clean it and chew the umbilical cord. So momma and two kittens are now in the cage. I talked to my hubby and let him know he's a grandpa of two now. Or I should say again since we do have two grandsons. I freaked him out a little because he thought I was calling to let him know my sons girl friend was pregnant. His mind went there instead of Isabelle. He did suggest putting towels over the cage. I did hang towels so the side are completely blocked and the back. Isabelle seemed to settle down then. Kitties were trying to nurse when I left to give her a few minutes to herself to relax as much as she can. 

She doesn't seem to mind me being around and seemed to still enjoy having her cheeks rubbed. She was purring away while cleaning the second kitten so it seems she will be a good mommy.

The girls will be so excited.


----------



## whitelop

I would put a big blanket and cover the two sides and the back too, so she's like in a cave. When our cat had kittens, she was really lovey and didn't mind us picking the kittens up and loved being petted. It sounds like she'll be a good mama. I put our cat in a laundry basket in the bathtub.
Anyway! Congrats on the kittens, I can't wait to see pictures! I love kittens! 

Maybe with Thumper, he's trying to get the cage just right. You could try to attach the litter box to the side of the cage and either attach the water dish to the side or put it in the place that he wants it in. I have Ellie's water bowl on a plate, so if she moves it it sloshes on the plate rather than in her cage. 
With Foo, I had to attach everything, because she moved everything around. So her litter box and hay box were hooked to the side of the cage and she had a water bottle.


----------



## PaGal

Momma kitty is taking a break, purring away and feeding the three kittens. So far they all look like they might be grey like momma.

I do have the back and sides covered only the front is uncovered so I can see in plus she seems relaxed, well when she's not either giving birth or cleaning a kitten. I went out and the other cat had pushed her way through the door even though I had a heavy bucket in front of it. I guess not heavy enough. I fixed it though now. 

Thumper just moved the litter box and water dish into the middle of the cage so I don't think it will work well setting it up the way he puts it. Ha! As long as he uses the litter box, I don't mind him moving it especially if it's just while he's locked in there. He leaves it alone when he's not locked in. The water is bugging me since it sloshes so I have to mess with that first thing but I'm hoping he'll stop other wise I will figure something out even if I have to buy one that can attach to the cage. I will also put some toys in there with him. He doesn't play with his really but maybe when he's locked up and bored he will.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Stop moving my stuff mom, I like it just here....he is so comical. 

The kittens sound gorgeous, ohhhh a few pics to get my cuteness fix. And would love to see Thumper´s new home, he´ll get used to it


----------



## PaGal

I have been trying to post pics of Thumpers cage and all since yesterday but I'm having trouble. I will post pics of his cage and the kittens when I can. 

Isabelle just had a fourth. I'm bouncing between inside trying to get stuff done and updating on here (it also helps me keep track of how long between each kitten) and being out with her. I was inside and for the first time she let out a holler so I went running. The dog jumped up and went running. Funny since until then he has paid no attention even though he had to have heard the little ones meowing. They are loud and I could hear them inside. Usually he gets all worked up. I got out there and our other cat was in the other side of the garage hissing and growling from Isabelles holler. I put some clean cloths in a small box and placed the three oldest in there and placed it in the cage. Isabelle can reach to get them out but it's suggested you do that and during having the fourth she was rolling around. She was trying not to roll over on the kittens but was having trouble not doing so. 

I have no idea how many more she may have. She still looks big, like she hasn't had any. Our other cat when it was not really ours yet but a stray of sorts, we are sure she belonged to the back neighbors she had kittens. She never looked necessarily pregnant though, not like Isabelle. Hubby just called to check up on things...he's sweet!

Give a bunny some room and he turns into a bratt. He was just in there pulling his pellets dish off the cage and put it in his litter box which is now again in the middle of the cage. With his old cage he stayed out of it except to eat, poop and drink. Half the time he would stay out to drink or eat hay as he could reach from outside the cage. Why is he of all days today not resting like usual? Crazy buns! I still love him though.


----------



## JBun

Congrats on new kittens! Maybe Thump can sense something is up and it's making him restless? Wonder what he would make of little mewling kittens


----------



## PaGal

Five little kitties...

Maybe he can, you never know with these buns. If I were to hazard a guess I would bet he would have fun playing with them. He likes the dog. he doesn't get to play chase with him or that but he does love zooming past him when he's laying down, jumping over him and the funniest thing is him trying to sniff his tail. Our dogs tail is known far and wide to be a painful thing. It's big since he is and is a typical pit tail. He can hit it off of things unbelievably hard. It doesn't bother him, I don't know how it doesn't break. Whenever Thump is out the dogs tail wags non stop and Thumper is always trying to get close to check it out. It's the funniest thing because he keeps being whacked in the head, his ears are being knocked around but he keeps trying. After so many whacks he'll give his head a shake and run off but he always comes back again.


----------



## PaGal

Looks like four light grey and one darker. He looks black right now but you can see stripes on his legs. He's the last so his fur could lighten up a little as it completely dries as he doesn't have the puffball look yet. I'm not sure if she's done or not but for the first time she stood up and wanted cheek rubs, her favorite. One of the kitties in the box cried for a moment and she went over to the box. That's the first time she's really paid attention to the box. Of course before she was either having a kitten or cleaning a kitten or herself. 

I'll keep checking and I took all kittens out of the box and put them next to momma. She's resting, kittens nursing. Haven't checked for possible sexes yet or extra toes.


----------



## PaGal

Try again...The first two are comparisons...the 3rd is how I first set it up...the 4th the way it is now...at least when he's not moving things around...it looks sparse but he never played with toys before and I still have to get a shelf put in. I did look at some fleece to cover a shelf with. Not sure if he'll try eating it or not. He does with towels and he would never lay on the towel. He seems to prefer the plastic, but I couldn't find a fleece I thought was right for him.


----------



## PaGal

Thumper flopped in one of his favorite spots when it is warm out. He doesn't lay there in the winter. The other spot is right against AC vent or in front of our bedroom door because when the AC is on a good breeze comes out from the bottom of our door. 

It makes you wonder because our house is kept at just about the same temp winter or summer, one with heat to raise the temp, one with AC to lower it but he knows the difference.


----------



## JBun

That is a very relaxed rabbit! He almost looks like a lop with those droopy ears


----------



## whitelop

He looks so happy! 

That big cage is awesome! So much more room for the big butt to move around.


----------



## Azerane

In the first images it was hard to tell how different in size the cages were, but once you add the litter box it really shows the extra space he has.

Also, yay kittens! Must have photos


----------



## Chrisdoc

Cage is great, quite a size difference. I love his flop, he is a happy bunny and I love his lighter coloured belly. In the first photo, his ears look great, all big and floppy...he sure is a handsome boy.


----------



## PaGal

JBun...when I first brought him home I came on here asking about his ears. I know his breeder isn't necessarily the best and I asked for a pet not show bun but I was worried he might be a Flemish, Lop cross.

Morgan...it does give him so much more room. I just thought of it and will probably have hubby help me carry him and the cage outside for some fresh air.


----------



## PaGal

Azerane...I was trying to get pics but hurrying to get everything done. I'll post pics of kittens soon. I got two so far but it's all the kittens cuddled up together. They seem to be wanting to eat non stop. I believe you were asking about the tabs I made up to keep Thumper's box flaps closed without using tape? I took a few pics and will post them as well.

Chris...he does seem happy especially since he never gets grumpy. I love a bun with a white belly.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I bet he´s such a sweetie, he does look really happy and relaxed in that picture and I also love that white belly, makes you just want to reach out and scratch it. I´m sure he´d love to spend a bit of time outside, I think that he´ll love all those new smells and fresh air.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...I'm sure he will like it. He acts so different even just when the windows are open and he can smell and hear the outside more.




These are pics of the tabs for one of Thumper's boxes...


----------



## PaGal

Kittens...now I see why it's so hard for people to get pics of baby buns. As soon as you move the kitties they start to fuss and moma gets a little anxious so I'm not messing with them too much. I finally got rid of the newspaper. I put down one of the girls old flannel sheets. The towels will stay on the cage and the kittens claws would stick in the towels where they won't with the flannel.


----------



## PaGal

There are three light grey kitties, one dark striped kitty and one kitty that is a little darker grey than the other three but has white on his legs and feet and some orange/cream color on him (in the third pic you can see him moving right next to the dark kitty). I'll be taking plenty of pics and will hopefully get some better ones.


And one of Thumper. Stupid flash is always going off even when I set it not too.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Oh, they are just gorgeous....I must admit any baby animals are just too cute. Thumper is a cutie as well, look at that face haha.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...yes, I adore all baby animals. I could watch the kitties all day. They are so active although their activity is mainly clambering over each other trying to get to the milk but considering they are only a day old and their eyes are closed it's really amazing how well they move.

I think he's a cutie pie but then I'm biased.


----------



## whitelop

Thumper is adorable! haha. 

Those kittens are so cute! That dark one looks just like our barn cat Bronco! Those little light ones are too cute. She seems like a good mama cat. How sweet, I love kittens!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Ahhh love the lil cuties! Xoxo to the babies!


----------



## PaGal

She is a good Momma. I've watched her looking at her bowl of food and then at the kitties and at the bowl of food. She seemed so torn so I put the bowl right next to her, she stayed there nursing but ate at the same time. They aren't giving her much of a break. She does let me pick them up and all but of course they start hollering and then she just looks a little anxious, she doesn't get mad or anything. 

Their faces are starting to look a little different already, like not so squished or small...it's hard to describe. When they sleep they squirm and twitch so much. They're a day old what are they dreaming of? Probably food


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, those kittens are adorable! They are too cute! 

Thumper is adorable too! 

That's so sweet that the mamma cat was torn between the food bowl and her babies. She does sound like a really good mamma.

The kittens are so sweet! And yes, they probably are dreaming of food, lol.


----------



## PaGal

ILoveMyRabbit...Thank you. They do eat like their Momma before she had them, all of the time. I only got to pick them up once today when I was out there because they were always nursing and I was out their a lot.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Dreaming of mamas milk and their mom and brothers and sisters lol. Who knows? Would be so cool to know for sure though.


----------



## PaGal

Katie...it sure would be just funny that they seem to dream on their first day of life so not too many experiences to dream of.

I have a busy day ahead and I am only here because I needed a coffee break. The kittens are already a little bigger. Our neighbor came over yesterday and gave us cat supplies. They had a cat that was outside during the day and in at night. Unfortunately they haven't seen him for a month. I haven't looked through everything yet but there is dry cat food, litter, comb and brush and 40 cans of food that I know of. 

Thumper did it now. Looks like I will be buying a bowl that can attach to the cage. He spilt the whole bowl this morning. There was not a drop left. Usually he just sloshes water pushing the bowl around. The bowl was sitting upright but I can't imagine he got all the water out just moving the bowl and not dumping it upside down. 

On a good note he ate all of his hay. Well he didn't eat the hay in the two tp rolls as that was soaked but in his hay rack there was nothing but some dust. That's a first in a long while.


----------



## whitelop

He probably stepped on one side and flipped the bowl up and when he got his foot off, it went back to being normal. Ellie has done that. 
Its good he ate all his hay though! Thats great! 

The kittens grow so fast, its amazing. They're kittens one day and then tiny cats the next. haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

What a good momma, I was looking at the pics again and I love the one of all of them underneath her....so sweet. 

Thumper has been a naughty bun....he obviously prefers his water on the floor. He´s nearly as clumsy as me. I have a bowl outside for them and the one who keeps stepping on it is me :foreheadsmack:


----------



## PaGal

The Momma cat is so funny! She has the extra toes and her paws are white. Well when she curls her paw up it looks just like a fist because she has a thumb. I'll have to start carrying the camera with me whenever I go out there so I can get a picture next time. She loves having her cheeks rubbed, I know all cats do but she is like over the top for it and most of the time she doesn't meow, she let out one of those quiet cat chortles if you know what I mean. 

I think the dark striped one may be slightly bigger than the other. The darker grey with some almost peach colored patches looks the smallest. It's hard to say for sure though. The darker grey seems to have a silkier fur where the other look like puff balls so he may not be smaller but look that way because his fur is not fluffy. When I pick that kitty up he just snuggles right up, he doesn't protest as much as when I pick up the others and he doesn't protest when momma cleans him. 


Morgan...you might be right. At least he only seems to do this in the morning when he gets impatient to be let out or at least I don't think he's doing it until the morning.

Chris...I always spill the water either when I am taking his bowl to clean it and refill it or when I am putting it back. I spilt a lot once and the hubby thought Thumper peed. You can see in one of the pics I posted of his new cage the darker areas on the carpet where I spilled that day.


----------



## PaGal

Again Thumper ate all of his hay. He also drank half his bowl of water. There wasn't much spilled, maybe a teaspoon. See that's what he does. He'll make a mess a few days in a row so I start thinking I need to change something to fix this and as soon as I start thinking that he'll stop what he was doing for a few days so then I'll start hoping he got bored with it and won't do it anymore.

He was too funny earlier. I went in my room to put whites away (the absolute worst to put away) and I'm feeling so blah today. It's been grey and rainy for a few days and I'm tired and have a head ache. So I didn't shut my door behind me enough so of course Thumper has to come chew on the gate because of it. Because I was feeling blah I decided to put the empty laundry basket upside down on top of him. He barely fits. I just left him like that a moment and then lifted one end up and he came out, started sniffing and biting the basket. I have done this before. Not too often but every once in a while. Well then I put the basket right outside his room. It wound up on it's side and slowly rolled towards the gate. Well that got Thumper into worry mode. He was standing tall with both ears erect, periscoping and stretching his neck way out and just remaining prepared to run. I was sitting on the floor and he would come up behind me and look at the basket. He would approach it closer and then come back near me. I told the silly guy he was just chewing it what's the deal?

It's funny because not too much fazes him. 


I saw a wild bunny the other night right under a bush near our house. When we take the dog out we walk between the bush and the house. The wild bun was standing at an alert crouch ready to run. I watched it the whole time and he just stayed like that the whole time we were outside. Makes me realize how big Thumper is.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

That's good that Thumper ate all of his hay.

That's funny about Thumper being scared. Ash doesn't really get scared much, he runs away into a corner when I turn the blender on or anything that makes a lot of noise. He doesn't really get scared at anything he sees only at loud noises.

I've seen wild bunnies lots of times. One time we were renting a house in Missouri and one night we were walking and we saw a wild bunny and it just froze. We started walking toward it and it ran off. That place in Missouri had a lot of wild animals. There were squirrels, Chipmunks, Birds and bird nests, we even found a baby rabbit nest twice. I'll type the baby bunny stories on my blog soon.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

PaGal said:


> I saw a wild bunny the other night right under a bush near our house. When we take the dog out we walk between the bush and the house. The wild bun was standing at an alert crouch ready to run. I watched it the whole time and he just stayed like that the whole time we were outside. Makes me realize how big Thumper is.



I have that same feeling when I see the wild (tiny) bunnies by my place. I still squeal and go "look at the tiny bunnies!" and then go up to my apartment and tell Monty about her microscopic cousins.


----------



## PaGal

ILoveMyRabbit...well he doesn't get bothered by much, it can be noisy here with kids, the dog, hubby running 4 wheelers in the garage which is attached to the house but I guess when he does get spooked more often than not it is something he sees. Like he runs and gets into his dig box every time I carry in a new bag/block of litter for him.

I have seen bunnies a lot just usually not right near the house. He was no more than eight feet from where I stopped to watch him. We have squirrels, lizards, turtles. snakes, deer, rabbits and all types of birds including turkeys, bald eagles, buzzards, geese, wood peckers, humming birds, ravens, hawks, owls, cat birds and robins. Also one of our favorites whipper wills.


----------



## whitelop

In the 2 years that we've lived here, I've only ever heard one whippoorwill. I have a fondness for them though. The last time I heard one was a few years ago, I was with a large group of people. We were staying in a really rustic cabin in the middle of 700 arces of pine trees. We rode horses all day long and then had a big fire that night with a chicken bog. All night long there was a whippoorwill not too far from the cabin, so we listened to it all night. My dad was singing "Lonesome Whippoorwill" by Hank Williams Sr. It was a really good day and night. haha. 
We have a herd of deer that live in our field. I just heard them the other night, but we never see them. Then the owl pair and the hawk pair and the vultures that live in a dilapidated house like 50 yards from ours. 
I don't see many rabbits, I think because we have an outside cat. I think he scares them off or they live happily in the field and they don't come into the yard. 

I guess I see the wild rabbits as big because Ellie is so small. Weird how that works! haha.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I heard "I'm so lonesome I could cry" on pandora today. Funny! We don't get whip-poor-wills here around Houston. If so it's cause they're migrating I guess. But I know they frequent the mountainy-hilly regions of Texas.
I went to the zoo the other day and I saw a wild rabbit around the zoo. I walked right by him and he just froze lol. He was a cutie too. I even got a picture of another one that had gotten in the pen with a crane bird


----------



## PaGal

I haven't seen rabbits much where we have lived because the cat we lost, Frisky was a hunter. She did stop hunting the past few years other than two lizards that made the mistake of coming in the garage and I had seen her sitting by mole hills. We were actually dreading in a way bringing her when we moved but simply because we didn't want her killing all of the animals and birds. We like seeing them and having them around. 

I read about a man that is a Deer whisperer. He actually will follow deer until they except him into their herd. They also come and hang out in his yard but even when he is out and about. That would be so cool except I would be worried they wouldn't fear hunters like they should. 

There is a sign by the end of our driveway but in the adjoining field that states this is a whippoorwill protected land. I'm not sure what that means but we hear them all of the time except winter.

I want an irish wolfhound. I have for years, I just completely fell in love with the breed. I was close to getting one once. I made a trip to see a breeder, drove six hours each way. Instead I got a divorce. I am determined that it will happen before I die. I started torturing myself by looking at IW groups on facebook. I do the same with flemmish giants. I think I need an intervention!


----------



## Chrisdoc

There aren´t many woods round where I live and I really miss that as we used to live near loads of wood in the UK and it was great going for a walk and just listening. I do miss that.

Don´t see much wildlife either...lizards we do, they are everywhere but not much else. A friend of mine went to Cadiz last month and said there were wild rabbits in the woods near the hotel...can´t believe she didn´t take a photo for me. I remember seeing deer years ago on the way to Jerez, just makes you want to stop and stare. 

I am assuming whip-poor-wills are birds....nice name but never heard of them.


----------



## whitelop

Chris, they say "whippoor-will" like that, broken into whippoor and then will. They're nocturnal little adorable brown birds. Google them, they have big eyes and they blend into the trees. I've never seen one in person, but I've seen pictures they're SO cute. I just love them. 

I like Irish Wolfhounds, they're really big! I think the largest dog in the world. What kind of dog do you have now? 
I really want a corgi, they're so fat and cute. I just want to snuggle with a corgi! haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love Irish Wolfhounds, they are such enormous dogs. I´ve only ever seen one of them here in Spain and it was sitting down and it was taller than I was....imagine having to feed that and exercise it. When I was younger, the house across the road had one of them and they used to let it loose in the fields just across the road. None of us dared go over there when it was out and about, I think we thought it might eat us haha.

When you mention corgis I always think of the Queen, hers are so cute and clever, she´s trained a couple of them to do tricks.


----------



## whitelop

The Queen has like 14 corgi's! She LOVES them. I do too, I always think of her when I think about corgi's. My mom has a corgi/pomeranian. He's got a corgi body and colors but he's got long fur like a pomeranian; he's really cute.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow, a deer whisperer is too cool.  I would love to be one. But yes, I would also be afraid that they would not run away from hunters.

Whip-poor-wills are cool birds. I've heard them before they sound so nice.

Irish Wolfhounds are cool! I like how big they are. I'd love to get one too. Maybe someday.


----------



## PaGal

The whippoorwill's hang out in our yard at times so we have been lucky enough to see them. If we go outside or get too close then they fly off although they don't fly too far at once and fly very low.

The irish wolfhound is the tallest dog in the world. I saw one in a yard I walked by when I was young. I have only seen them on tv on the dog shows and at the breeders I went to. Once I saw them in person at the breeders that was it for me. They are supposed to be couch potatoes when inside but it's recommended that you have at least 3 acres for them to run.

We had a neighbor down the road growing up that had a corgi. His name was Champ and I adored him. He used to come up to play with my dog. He was an escape artist. He also loved to chase skunks. Once I went to go outside at night in the summer and as I stepped out onto the porch Champ flew through our door and into our house where he had never been before and he was so low to the ground and went by so fast I barely noticed a thing. Till the smell hit. He had just been sprayed by a skunk and I got yelled at for letting his stinky self into the house. I still liked him though, he was so happy go lucky!

I have a mutt. He's great dane, hound and pitt bull. He's 107lbs and a knucklehead as we lovingly call him. He loves people especially kids but is protective, all animals, doesn't chew, his potty habits are excellent but he is also OCD in ways and clueless as well. I feed him twice a day. After he eats he will then drink. He chokes himself each and every time. It's not bad enough he chokes himself each and every time but when he finishes drinking he immediately heads to the doors in the den. We have two doors and they are mostly glass. Immediately after drinking he goes into the den and stands in front of the doors, choking and sprays water and saliva all over the glass. Twice a day every stinkin' day since we moved in two years ago. Things like that he does that drives one crazy but we do love him and he is the girls best friend. The best b-day party they had was when them and six of their friends tried playing tug with him in the yard. All the kids fell over but hung on as he pulled them around and around the yard. No one wanted to go home after that.

I should start a comic like Marmaduke.Ha!


----------



## PaGal

I am so tired right now. I can barely keep my eyes open. This is what happens when you get older and after having kids, 9:30pm on a Friday evening I used to be ready to go and wanting to have fun. Now all I can think about is sleep. Sigh.

All the kitties are doing well and they are growing so much. They used to seem like they spent just a little time sleeping and the rest of the time squirming around to find a nipple and then nursing. Now they spend more time sleeping. The smallest one was standing up a little today and trying to walk but he was so very wobbly, major wobbly. One of the kittens eyes are starting to open. They are only open a tiny bit but enough that I can see eyes in there. 

There funny if you watch them and don't think of them as just helpless kittens. I was watching one of the grey ones sleeping on it's back. It's mouth was open a little and one of the other kittens squirmed and stuck it's back paw in the grey kittens open mouth and the grey kitten just slept on. It's just funny. The three grey ones as I call them are almost like triplets although if you pay close attention there are slight differences. One thing they have in common is their whiny. When they realize their hungry and start trying to find their way to nurse they do this whiny sounding meowing, when one of the other kittens is in their way while trying to nurse they meow, when mom grooms them they meow and when they are trying to get comfy to sleep they will meow. And it's a whiny meow. The other two sometimes will meow when mom grooms or for a moment when I pick them up. 

Now we have to worry about Isabelle. The past few days she runs to get outside. Hubby saw her right near the front of our property. Our neighbors are between us and the road but hubby is worrying about her going that far . My first thought with the way she runs outside is not letting her get pregnant again. I'm not sure how soon after having a litter a cat can get pregnant again but we don't need that. There are enough unwanted cats in this world. They say pregnancy makes them stay close to home and I guess it did have that affect on her. She stayed right near the house. I'm sure she knows there are male cats around or at least were so I'm not sure if that's why she seems to want out so much. 

I feel bad because the neighbor boy came over to give us some eggs today and I asked one of the girls if they had told him we had kittens. I know he likes animals. Our dog just loves him to death. He has a cat named Puss -N-Boots. he loves, loves, loves this cat. So I thought he would like to see the kittens since he likes animals and does like cats. Well it turns out he thinks his cat is missing. I'm not sure how long it has been since he saw it last because Angela talked to him not me but I feel so bad. I know his cat is unneutered which I think is a very bad idea when it comes to cats but it's possible he wandered farther than normal and will be back but he may not. You know I would have never had the girls tell him if I knew his cat was missing. 

Maybe I should put a little cat food out so if his cat is around I might at least get to see it and let him know.

Thumper is shedding more than he has before. He's messy looking.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Awww poor little boy! I would put a little food out too


----------



## whitelop

My male cat started to wander more and more as he reached like a year old, so I knew it was the time to get him neutered. They just wander off chasing female cats and something always seems to happen to them. That poor kid, I bet he's worried to death. 

The kittens sound so funny and adorable. I remember our kittens being so funny to watch! I don't remember how it works with the mama cat getting pregnant again, but I would be very wary of letting her outside. 

I know what you mean about being so tired at 9 on a Friday night! haha. My son stayed with my MIL last night and we went somewhere and got home at like 9, I was like okay bed time! haha. We went to bed at like 11, I was exhausted. hahaha.


----------



## PaGal

I heard and then saw a bob white yesterday so that was cool. I was disappointed the clouds headed our way because it kept us from seeing any of the shooting stars that night. I swear every time there is something going on in the sky it's either too cloudy to see or it happens like at 4 am and there is just no way I can be up then. We do see a lot of shooting stars here though. I have probably seen about seven in the past two years. Another plus to living in the country. Usually it's when we take the dog potty at night.

The girls had a friend spend the weekend with us plus we had the usual gaggle of racers over. I swear the girls had it in for us. One of the twins woke us up at about 4 am on Friday because she had an accident and couldn't remember what she is supposed to do because it has been so long. Then 2:25 am Saturday the other twin woke us up needing a breathing treatment. Then at 5 am the other twin woke us up again because everyone was camped out in the oldest girls room. Well the twin rolled out of bed and when she stood up to get back into bed she stepped on a sewing needle that belongs to the oldest. Of course it went into her foot. She's ok though. Then Sunday the one twin again woke us up at 5am for a breathing treatment. So much for catching up on sleep on the weekend.

All of the kittens eyes are open and they seem to enjoy being held more. It's funny though how they holler whenever mom starts to wash them. It's just like trying to wash a two year olds face. Ha.

Thumper is in the dog house this morning. I'm not a morning person so any day I have to be up this early starts with one strike against it. Then I ran out of creamer, I swear I've had a mini stroke or I would have realized sooner I was getting low. Then the girls got into an argument over a crayon which is not what I needed to hear. Then Thumper dumped his pellet dish in his litter box. I just washed his dish and bowl yesterday which I do every other day. He spilt his water all over. that was made worse by all the hay scattered around his cage. I expected the hay. I bought him a large bag of timothy hay. It's Kaytee brand but it is green, really long strands and makes me wish I liked hay because it smells so good. 

Usually I clean his cage in the early afternoon but since he left such a mess I did it this morning and the whole time he was all up in my face and in the way. He was pestering me for his pellets. I actually pushed him out of his cage once because he started trying to eat the paper towel I was using. 

So now everyone better just leave me be till I have had my coffee!!!

Oh and for the first time Thumper is truly molting, the fur being around is not crazy yet but you can definitely see that he is losing hair. He looks funny with stripes of missing fur. I usually give him fresh water in the morning and then again before I go to bed but I'm giving him fresh three times a day now just because it gets some hair in it. He spends more time in his cage because he will go in to eat his hay more now. Sometimes he will sit outside it and pull strands through the side of the cage. I have also seen him laying in it twice.


----------



## whitelop

Its good that he likes his cage so much and that its bigger so its more accomedating for his large rump! 
I totally feel you on the messy rabbits right now. Ellie made a huge mess last night and I swear I can't even look at her right now. I was forced to give her a pen last night, because she was scratching at the hardware cloth of her door and making the door slam and then she dumped her fresh bowl of pellets into her fresh water dish. All of this at 11pm as I was trying to get IN the shower! Monday's are weird days for us and always late days because of my husbands disc golf league, so its just an off day. But she was cruisin' for a bruisn' last night! 

Awww I bet your kittens are SO cute! I want a little tiny kitten to cuddle! 

I had a morning like that this morning, but not to your extreme degree! AJ likes to wake up and be really whiny and before coffee I'm like a devil woman and it grates on my nerves! So when he's whining at me for walking into the kitchen, I just want to scream! haha. Its like you can still see me, I'm trying to get YOUR breakfast and you're whining at me! God forbid I walk into the front room to get some chicken feed or something because then he thinks I'm leaving and will say bye then freak out and have a total meltdown! Meanwhile, I've walked through glass paned french doors and he can SEE me. 
Thats one of the reasons I'm hesitant about having another kid, because they'll fight and argue and I can't deal with that crap early in the morning. haha. I'm also not a morning person. My mom was when I was growing up and I was always like "its morning, why the hell are you so cheery?!" haha. I do okay most mornings, but it only takes one minuscule thing to set me off in the morning and ruin my morning and then put me in a weird mood all day! 

Sorry your weekend was so rough! Thats a lot of kid related wake ups, wow. Haha.


----------



## PaGal

Whitelop...My hubby just commented the other day that I will have trouble letting the kittens go but he also knows I believe they are better companions when you start handling them as soon as possible. Plus I figure I will enjoy them while I can. We would never purposely have a pregnant animal since their are too many unwanted ones. I keep wanting to bring one in and jut sit on the couch with it.

I guess when I'm up early I am already feeling grumpy but I keep it to myself and after I wake up somewhat I'm fine but yah it doesn't take much for the morning grumpiness to last during the day and I cannot stand arguing. When my kids were growing up they didn't argue as much. I have a son and a daughter. I think having an odd number makes it worse because there are times two of them will try to exclude the third. I think too my son and daughter spent less time together. They spent time in their own room doing their own thing. The girls are almost always together. So I think sometimes they just need a break from each other. We'll see next year because the oldest will be in middle school. Plus there are things that go on when they are at their mothers that gives them reason to argue. 

Is AJ more whiny in the morning? It could be that he's not a morning person either. It's kind of sweet in a way that he whines when you are not near him but yah whining is annoying for sure. When my son was young I had a cup and a bowl for him, each had a lid. I would fill the cup with milk at night and put it in the fridge and I would put some cheerios which he loved in the bowl at night and in the morning I would sit him down with those and he would be happy long enough for me to drink a cup of coffee. Then I would give him some fruit or whatever else was for his breakfast. 

The hubby and the girls are morning people. So is the dog, cats and Thumper so I am just surrounded by animals and people that are full of energy and ready to go when all I want is another hour or two of sleep.


----------



## PaGal

Would anyone like to come be me for the day? Apparently the black cloud floating above my head today is not going anywhere anytime soon. I went outside to clean Thumper's litter box and it seems our hose is not screwed onto the faucet tightly. My pants are now pretty damp, just this side of dripping and of course I was dressed to run out to buy some creamer.


----------



## whitelop

AJ is whiny a lot of the time, especially if he's tired. It is kind of sweet, but sometimes, I'm just be quiet I'm right here! haha. What I usually do is put my coffee on and while my coffee is brewing I get his breakfast ready and usually by the time I'm done making his breakfast my coffee is done and I can start on my own breakfast while I'm drinking my first cup of coffee. 
Its a pretty good system for me, but sometimes he stands at the baby gate and whines for whatever. Usually if I can give him his milk or food he'll focus on that long enough for me to get my breakfast started. haha. 

I could imagine it would be difficult with the odd number of kids. With them all being around the same age and talking and being together all the time, its probably mind boggling. haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Makes me glad sometimes I live on my own lol. 

Sounds like you had a rough day Denise...as they say, these things are sent to try us....and see how much we can take. Some days don´t you just wish you´d never got out of bed haha.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...Sometimes the three of them just make my brain vibrate. They are good kids. They all do like to talk at once so when they go to bed my ears usually buzz but I have actually learned to follow more than one conversation at a time.

Chris...there are more of those days than I care to think about. Usually I just take it in stride because by this point I am pretty used to it but sometimes it gets to be a bit much. Yes, there definitely are times I wish I had never gotten out of bed.


----------



## PaGal

So I finally made myself go buy some creamer. I won't be shopping for a few days and just could not wait that long. Of course the store near us had none, none at all. The next stop doesn't carry creamer either. I didn't think so but was really hoping since it would have shortened my trip by half. So I had to go to Wal-Marts. Now usually I shop early to avoid crowds and thought that was why it was so crowded till the check out lady said it was food stamp day. 

The kittens are starting to purr. It's so funny because I heard the noise and thought it kind of sounded like purring but not quite. Isabelle purrs really loud so I knew it wasn't her. I touched the one kitty I thought it was coming from and I was right. They are trying to walk but they are still so herky, jerky. They are gaining some control over their heads every day. 

I could be wrong and it just be coincidence but sometimes when I go to the cage and squat down one or two will start to meow and then make their way to the door of the cage. It's open right now because I know if they would get out it would just be accidental and that Isabelle would bring them back into the cage but very soon I will ziptie a piece of card board across the front. Short enough for Isabelle to jump out but high enough the kittens can't get out.


----------



## JBun

I'm not a morning person either, and need absolute quite for a few hours, til I get some blood flowing into my brain. Too much noise is not good. One reason I like rabbits. They are usually pretty quite. Usually 

All this talk of rabbits dumping dishes makes me glad I have ones that attach to their cages. I do have one dish left that doesn't attach, and that's about to change. I couldn't take Dakota dumping her dish anymore.

With all this talk of kittens, I thought you guys would like this. This was a post on facebook that I thought was pretty cute. That pink thing in there is a baby bunny.

'Yesterday I discovered one of the babies from my most recent litter missing, leaving the doe with only one baby. I fostered the remaining baby to another doe, and just assumed the kit had died and she ate it. Well my barn kitty has a litter of kittens only a few days old, and thought she had moved them so I went and looked in the box and this is what I find! Not sure how it happened but the kit was fat, warm and happy! He is now with his new bunny foster mommy! Just thought I'd share.'


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, that's cute that the kittens are starting to purr. They are really growing up. I love kittens. Such adorable little things. 

Aww, Jenny. That is pretty cute! I can't believe the baby bunny ended up with the kittens. He looks so comfortable sleeping with the little kitties, lol. So the mother cat fed the baby bunny? That's so cute! And I'm glad he was okay drinking cat milk.


----------



## PaGal

Jenny...yes, usually they are quite. The worst with Thumper is when he rattles the one baby gate wanting out. I have learned my lesson and will be purchasing a bowl that will attach to the cage for his water. I guess I should also look for one he can't get off the side of the cage for pellets as well so he can't dump it in the litter box. 

That pic was cute and incredible. I guess the barn cat felt it could handle another baby!


----------



## PaGal

ILoveMyRabbit...they are cute! But I'm a sucker for any baby animal.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Awww that's sweet  luckily everyone here is really good about not spilling their bowl. But Buster peed in his food bowl the other day. I was mad. But at least he ate the food first lol!


----------



## PaGal

Katie...that would make one mad but I know we can never stay mad at them for long. Yes, at least he did not ruin his food. He seems like a character. I have viewed your bonding videos and there is just something about his face. He is adorable. I feel so bad for Pheobe though. All she wants is a little lovin'!


----------



## PaGal

Well they have done it now...they brought out the evil stepmom. Ha! One twin never wants to have her hair done first in the morning and will drag out eating, etc so her sister is always ready to have her hair done first. That started the whole mess this morning. She was made to sit on her bed until it was time to leave after her stuff was done. I can't take another morning like this so I made up a list of four morning rules, wrote it up after the kids left for school and hung it up. Since I hung it up it will be followed. It's too easy for me to forget about it once I have gotten past the morning. It's not in my nature to want to punish the kids. They are kids and I want them to enjoy their childhood and be happy but we also have to raise them to behave, be decent human beings.

I need to get some pics of Thumpers first real molt and I will try to get kitten pictures. Now that their eyes have been open for a few days.


----------



## whitelop

What are your morning rules? 
I'm sorry that this is your second terrible morning in a row! Its hard to have bad mornings, it just sets a crappy tone for the rest of the day! 
At least you have coffee creamer today!


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...I am not letting the start to this morning bother me. I hate running out of creamer. For me that is the very top of the list of things not to run out of. Coffee bothers my stomach unless it's with creamer so it's not like I can suffer for a while with just milk. 

One rule is that one twin has her hair done first on Monday and Wednesday and the other will be first on Tuesday and Friday. I think it's kind of ridiculous to have to do this, they have to have their hair done why should it matter who is first or second but it isn't right for one to go slow through getting dressed and breakfast to purposely not go first. 

Arguments usually start when they are done with what they have to do to be ready for school so during that time they which each have to be on their beds. They can read which is what they usually do when not arguing but they have to stay put. 

Also mornings are now quiet time. They are not to communicate with each other. They can speak to adults. 

The hair rule I will keep. The other two will be in place for a week and after that I will lift them and see how it goes. The fourth rule is they need to make sure their rooms are picked up. That one will stay. They have a habit of leaving some stuff out and I feel they need to make sure it's picked up. I shouldn't have to pick up their stuff before I can vacuum, that kind of thing. They are not too bad about it but it has become a reoccurring problem and usually by the time they get home from school my brains well past that and so forget to bring it up that they had done it again.

I know one problem is that they are used to women letting them get away with things and so they try to push it with me. I think they need to be reminded that what they would not do with their father goes the same with me. She was pushing it this morning and wouldn't have done that id her dad had been here, unfortunately he had to be at a meeting at the office this morning before going to the job he's currently working on and had to leave early.


----------



## whitelop

Those sound like good rules to me! I'm guessing their mom lets them get away with a lot? My mother in law does that to me, she undermines me at every turn. I really hate it! I guess maybe its a grandmother thing, but it makes me crazy. I'm raising my kid the way I want to and I don't want her to see him on the weekend and undo what I've done or let him do stuff that he isn't supposed to do or whatever. 
Or like the dog that bit him, they have him now and I told her to keep the dog away from AJ. She doesn't listen to me and the dog is around him when he goes over there. I feel like a big B when I say anything about it, but it makes me insane. Like, I'M THE MOM NOT YOU! Thats what I want to scream at her! 
Its probably not a grandmother thing with her, shes just the kind of person that thinks she does everything better than everyone else and everyone else's way is the wrong way. I just don't like her. 
Wow, sorry. 

Hopefully they'll follow the rules and you can have more peaceful mornings!


----------



## PaGal

It's actually all the other women in their lives on a regular basis. So yah we have a hard row to how when it comes to trying to raise them well but we do everything we can and they are good kids at heart so I'm sure they'll be descent people when they grow up but doesn't mean we can slack off on our responsibility.

My MIL is exactly that way. She didn't even raise my husband, his grandparents did but going by her she's the expert. It's a long story but hubby cut off all contact with her years ago though so we don't have to deal with it now.

That's bad about the dog. I'm not sure how bad he bit your son but it would make me nervous. I do love dogs and know the majority of them, even ones treated horribly would not bite but my daughter went to pet her friends dog whom she had played with before and the dog just out of no where bit her as she was walking up to it. Luckily it only bit her the once but she still had to get stitches in three areas of her face. She was 12 and is somewhat afraid of dogs now. It was an Akita so they are known to need the right owner because they can be aggressive and the friends parents definitely were not people that should own a dog like that.


----------



## whitelop

My dog was getting older, he's around 7 now. So my son was really rough on him and he was slowing down anyway. I wasn't in the room that day when he bit my son, but I'm willing to bet that AJ ran and jumped on him or wouldn't get off of him or something and Woody bit him in the face. He didn't need stitches or anything, thankfully. But it was terrifying and totally my fault because I wasn't watching closely enough. But the dog, was and is one of the best dogs I've ever had. He's really smart and not aggressive, but I think AJ hurt him and it was reflex for him to snap. 

I'm glad I'm not the only one that goes through difficult in-law situations. I dislike them both!


----------



## Pipsqueak

Yay I've caught up! Now I can actually follow this blog.


----------



## PaGal

Pipsqueak...thank you for reading! I'm still making my through some as I have tried to start at the beginning.

Morgan...That's a shame! I know if I was a dog having young kids do what they do to me would test my nerves as well. I think you did the right thing with the situation. 

Unfortunately I never got to meet my FIL as he passed away some time ago. My hubby says I would have liked him. I did have a silent conversation with him when we went to clean the family graveyard up. I definitely know how hard it can be to deal with shall we say difficult in laws!


----------



## PaGal

Kittens...


----------



## PaGal

I hope these ones are better...


----------



## PaGal

Can't forget Thumper...


----------



## PaGal

The second pic is of the underneath of the skull I found at the beach...


----------



## PaGal

Now just so you all don't think I'm morbid or something. Normally I would not collect a skull. I was at the beach just at the edge of the water hanging out with my little grandson. I kept putting my hand under water to get a handful of sand and would lift it to where I could see and then let the sand sift out through my fingers. Just looking for unusual sea shells or what have you. I found the sharks tooth first this way which I was really excited about since me and the girls had been wanting to find one for a while plus they finally got to see exactly what one looked like since I had described their appearance but the girls kept bringing me bits of shell asking if that was one, over and over again every time we went. Now they know. I later pulled up the skull this way. In the first pic the pits on the skull are actually small barnacles so knew the skull had to have been there for some time and so should no longer be germy.


----------



## PaGal

I saw a toad last night and tonight one hopped into the garage. Yesterday morning we had eight white cranes in the yard. I'm not sure what kind but I will try finding out. One day this week we had a small snake lying in front of our door to the garage. I think spring may be here.

I know it's been here, we have just had cooler weather than normal.


----------



## PaGal

The kittens are getting around better although still very wobbly on their feet. I zip tied a piece of cardboard to the front of the cage so Isabelle can jump in and out but the kitties won't be able to for a while. They are starting to attack play. The dark striped one attacked his moms tail although it wasn't moving. 

I wish I could have gotten a picture. It was hilarious! Oh my gosh did I laugh! The dark grey one with silkier fur had a Mohawk!!! His hair was pushed up on each side and it was sticking up in a point right down the center of his head! I said all he needs now is a little piercing.


----------



## Pipsqueak

I just love kittens!! I'm just so fascinated by Thumper's ears.  Yep Spring is finally here, I've seen 3 turtles and a small lizard today that I'm just about to look up.


----------



## whitelop

The skull to me, looks like a deer skull but it wouldn't make sense for it to be on the beach. 

The cranes were probably great white egrets or great white herons. I have a blue heron that comes and hangs out in my pond from time to time. He's really cool to see and HUGE! 
I have bullfrogs in the pond right now and toads all around. I also just caught a snake the other day in the compost heap, it was a baby garter snake. There is one window that I always see little lizards in. I think its because the rose bushes are right next to that window so they go up the rose trellis and then into the window to sun themselves. 
I also just got a full view of my giant alligator snapping turtle that lives in my pond. She is the size of a car tire! HUGE. She's been here as long as we have and she just keeps getting bigger! She also looks like she's been hit by a car, there is a some serious shell damage that looks like its healed. She is the reason that I can't get ducks or geese, because I'm scared she would hurt them by biting their feet. She's twice the size of any duck or goose I would get. haha. 

Those kittens are adorable! I just to want to cuddle all of them! Their little warm soft bodies, ahhh I love kittens. Thumper is a handsome boy! I love to see them cleaning themselves like that, its so funny.


----------



## PaGal

Pipsqueak... he has crazy ears or maybe it's just Thumper that is crazy. I love turtles. We see one in the yard every now and then but really see them down the road near the creek although it's usually them crossing the road which I don't like seeing them on. I found and injured one once and took it to a wild life rescue. I was told that turtles are pretty indistructable and most times it's a vehicle that gets them. 

Also, that they have territories and if taken from that area they will spend the rest of their lives trying to get back there so when the turtle was healed I picked it back up and released it where I had found it. In this case it was our property just a natural gas employee had to be on the property and I think that's what happened, he hit the turtle.


----------



## PaGal

Whitelop...I was trying to get a pic of Thumper's molting on his back and he decided to groom at the same second I snapped the pic. I love seeing him groom. I think it is just absolutely adorable. 

The skull isn't very big. Since it was in the water I figure it could be just about anything. The water is so good at transporting objects over time.

We see cranes around the area a lot just not usually at our house but areas where there is water weather the river, ponds or swamp. I haven't seen these kind before. One area where there are some larger ponds has swans. They are so pretty to see and nice to see them in the wild. 

I saved a snapping turtle once. It was outside of my work and one of the guys was talking about making turtle soup out of it. He is the type that would have. I used the excuse that someone could come along with a child that could get bit so I got it into a big box and put it inside until I left for the day. I then took it to the river and released it. I have no idea how it got to be by work because there was no water for miles around and they usually live in water. He was about 18 inches long.


----------



## PaGal

The morning was so nice and quiet and not a single argument since it is quiet time. Now if only I hadn't had the worst nights sleep last night. 

Hubby brought home a large box for Thumper the other day. I brought it in last night. I have way too many boxes in the room and there are still two others out in the garage. I'm not going to use them all because it's just crazy plus I want Thumper to have room to run around. I am going to use the new one to replace the one that is a second level because at the time I was wanting a bigger box for up there than the one I had. 

Too bad he doesn't have any walls in his room not broken up by doors or I would just place boxes around the walls with tunnels in between some then he could have a ton of boxes as well as room to run. My hubby actually brought up a while back about doing the same thing as now but building a town out of wood. I could do so much more with that. I can only do so much with boxes since I can't use tape.


----------



## whitelop

You could still do the tunnel around his room, even though his room is broken up by doors. The tunnel could just be on the walls and then not where there are doors. He would still probably like that. If your hub does make a town out of wood, that would be awesome! haha. Would you make it like a town in the middle of the floor or like a town that goes next to the wall? 
I looked back at the pictures of Thumper and I can see his molt lines. Isn't it just starting? hahah. You're probably in for a real treat! Is it easier because you have carpet in his room? So you don't have many fur tumble weeds rolling through the house? haha. 

I would probably never pick up my snapping turtle. I thought about it last year, trapping her and putting her in my in-laws pond. haha. But I was scared that she would come back because this is her home and her territory and she's picked this spot to lay eggs(that we then dug up and threw into the woods because we don't want baby snappers in the water!) But I was afraid that she would die trying to come back here and I didn't think that was right. Now, if I ever decide to make the pond into a real swimming hole I'll probably have to move her! haha.

I'm glad you have a peaceful morning! How great! haha. Sometimes rules are a good thing. Too bad you slept bad though, its always terrible to wake up in the morning and not feel rested at all. That happens to me a lot. Those are two pot of coffee days! 
Relax for a few minutes before you start your daily things!


----------



## Pipsqueak

My older brother in Kansas saw an enormous snapper last year, it was probably about the size of a car tire as well, and it had insane claws on it too, the one we have here is tiny compared to it.


----------



## PaGal

If we made Thumper a wooden town I have no idea how it would be built. I haven't thought of it much although I do know I'm not crazy about all of Thumps boxes right now being so close together. It is just a jumbled up mess to me. When I started I had no idea I would wind up using so many or I could have planned it better. 

He has been molting for a few weeks. The only tumbleweeds of fur I notice are in his cage and those aren't too bad. Of course mix in the stray bits of hay and poops and it's not as noticeable. I do clean his cage every day including using the hose on my vacuum to get off any hair from the bars of the cage. I also vacuum every day. Now that he's eating so much more hay there is so much more hay bits on the floor plus this way his shed hair doesn't build up too much. The hair does seem to stay confined to his room or my clothes. Ha! It's the hay that seems to travel outside his room.

I wouldn't recommend picking it up either! They can really do some damage. What I did was to get a broom and a dust pan. The dust pan was the kind with the long handle so you don't have to bend over. I had the box lying on it's side. I placed the dust pan in front of the turtle and pushed with the broom and got him as far onto the dust pan as he would fit and also used the broom at his rump to help support that while I then lifted and placed him in the box. 

Once the girls were on the bus I sat and had a cup of coffee while I caught up here for a little while and then started on my work.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Morgan! You need to call the Turtle Man! [ame]http://youtu.be/Gn8EQ0azXpQ[/ame]
YEAYEAHYEAH!!!!!!


----------



## whitelop

I'm going to say that Kentucky could have kept him a secret! bahahahaha. OMG! He was crawling on hands and knees through a farm pond. EW. I don't know how he hasn't gotten some kind of weird flesh eating something or other. Good god almighty that was ridiculous! 
My pond doesn't have the green algae on top of it, its just muddy right now since the rain. But there is no way, that would crawl through it or swim in it like that. I have gotten in up to my knees to do something in there, but that was it. I was scared of Snappy the whole time. haha. 
Thanks for sharing that Katie, I laughed pretty hard that The Turtleman. Do people just call him and get him to come get their snappers out? He has to eat a lot of turtle, I wonder how healthy that is in large quantities? LOL


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I love that dude. Cracks me up every time I watch it. Yeah I wonder about the flesh eating bacterias. Seems reeeal scary I wouldn't wanna jump in there like that. He got his own show on tv finally, Call of the Wildman I believe. I watched an episode and he also caught possums and coons and his payment was food from an old lady lol!!!! My favorite part is when he says his truck doesn't have a horn so he just sticks his head out the window and goes YEEEEYEAHYEAAYEAH!!!! xD hahahaha!


----------



## whitelop

Well, if I didn't have a horn I would do the same thing. You have to let people know you're coming!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Have missed coming on here a few days....all these strange animals. Can´t really tell by the wildlife when it´s spring over here...we can usually tell by the fruit....seasonal fruit starts in the spring and continues over the summer. Strawberry season will last about another month, melons and watermelons will get really good from June onwards and the sardines are best in May, June, July and August. Nothing nicer than sardines bbq´d on the beach...yummy can´t wait. 

Katie, I couldn´t see the video :bawl:


----------



## whitelop

I LOVE sardines! Just another reason I need to go to Spain! haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I must take a pic of how they do them over here, most beach bars have a old boat raised up and filled with sand. They then stick the bamboo skewers with the sardine on over hot coals and cook...they are the best thing ever and I could eat them forever....they are so good with just a simple salad. 

I´ve just remembered I´ve got some photos from the sardine festival a couple of years ago which takes place every July....if you like sardines, you´d love this....free sardines and a beer, tinto de verano or a soft drink for free on the beach....tooooo much haha. I´ll upload them and post just to make you jealous.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm just catching up on your blog, after I got my teeth pulled I wasn't really on RO much. So I'm catching up.

Those kittens are so cute! They are getting bigger. I love them! They so adorable!

I love the pictures of Thumper, how old is he now? You should get a picture of your hand on him so we can see how big he is now.

The scull does look like it could be a bird, or maybe a deer like Morgan said. I'm not sure.

Yeah, I think spring is finally here. We get days that are like spring and some days that are not. According to weather.com a few days from now we are going to have a 28 degree night. What the heck?! I thought spring was here! 

Morgan, we saw a snapping turtle when we lived in Missouri. It was sitting near our house and we put it in a box and we put a stick near it and it snapped at the stick and crushed it. Than we took it to a pond a few yards away and we never saw it again. They are dangerous! I read that if you swim in a place were they are and you step on them accidentally they can snap one of your toes off.

Chris and Morgan, I love sardines too! We have some packs of them here.


----------



## PaGal

I hope you are feeling better!

The kittens are getting to be fun. They still have a lot of trouble walking but at the same time they try to attach each other. Then when they bite another kitten they make faces and you can tell they are not sure about the taste and fuzziness of what they just bit.

I would like to find out someday what the skull is but have no idea how to go about it other than try to contact either someone at a museum that deals with skeletons or I know there are people that enjoy piecing skeletons back together as a hobby or some do it for a living. Like they could take your pet after it passes and put the skeleton back together so you could have it in your home.

It got into the 80's here today which is a good jump from just a few days ago.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thanks Denise, I am feeling better. 

Aww, those kittens are so cute! I'm sure it will be hard to give them away when the time comes. That's funny that when one kitten bites another kitten he makes a face, haha. That is so cute!

Yeah maybe you could contact someone like that, or on yahoo answers you could try asking what people think it is. But I tend to find that some of the people on yahoo answers are kind of rude that's why I don't ask many questions there. Or maybe there is a bone foum where people discuss sculls and other bones parts, I'm not sure if there is a forum like that though. But I agree, it would be cool to find out what kind of skull it is.


----------



## Pipsqueak

I loved having kittens on our farm, they all made faces when they sucked on each other, and they're just so cute when they start walking!


----------



## PaGal

First of all what is up with fresh eggs? I make deviled eggs. Twice now I have tried making deviled eggs with fresh eggs from the neighbor and each time they look like a three year old peeled them. No matter how careful I am I just can't get the peels off without taking some of the egg. I don't have this problem with store bought. It is really frustrating!

I am not happy as someone ran over and crushed a turtle in our drive way! There are a bunch of people over but all claim they did not hit a turtle. It's probably the darn hunters that went back behind our place. Why do people have to be like this? It's not like the turtle was hard to see and they could have moved over and avoided it.

We will be at the sand drags tomorrow so I won't be on here. I want to wish all of the mothers a very happy and enjoyable Mother's Day!!!!!


----------



## Pipsqueak

Some fresh eggs have a thick skin on the inside, maybe that makes it harder to peel? Poor turtle.


----------



## whitelop

The more fresh the egg the harder they are to peel. I have a hard time with some of mine too. I eat hard boiled eggs like every morning and half the time I tear them in half because the shell sticks to the egg. Its irritating sometimes. I can also tell the difference between my older eggs and the fresher eggs. The older they are, the easier they are to peel. So it says that store bought eggs are OLD! haha. Well, you have to think that eggs can stay good on the counter for like 4-6 months and in the fridge for longer than that, so who knows how old the store eggs really are! 
Whenever I make deviled eggs for other people other than me, I make sure to use the older eggs. You can usually tell which ones are older if they float a little bit when you put them in the water.


----------



## Chrisdoc

THe eggs I buy must be old cos I hardly ever have trouble peeling them. I do love eggs though, any way but I do like a fried egg with a really yellow runny yoke and crispy underneath...haven´t had one for ages as I am trying to eat healthy!!!!


----------



## PaGal

Well I guess if I want to make deviled eggs for company I'll just buy some from the store. I wasted all that time and didn't serve them because they looked horrible but we'll eat them. 

I guess the store bought eggs really are old then because I have no problems peeling those.


----------



## PaGal

I like eggs but sometimes they don't like me and give me such a bad stomach ache. I can eat ten eggs over a period of time and then the eleventh will just tear me up. I have trouble though when it comes to greasy food so bacon can have the same affect. I eat it but I usually hold back on foods like that and don't eat as much as I might like. So even though I might be hungry enough to eat two eggs I'll only eat one.

The temps dropped last night and we have a frost advisory this morning. That's why we don't plant a garden till the end of the month. I am trying to be patient. It's funny because my hubby is allergic to fruit. He can't eat fresh fruit or his throat swells. He can eat processed fruit so fruit cups or frozen but we all know that's not the same. Well a few years back we grew sugar baby watermelons which are the smaller round ones. Well we found out that my hubby can eat those for some reason so he was finally able to eat watermelon after not having it for like 20 years. Our first year we had so many at the end of the season that we had all the neighbors come get as many as they wanted and after that we filled a 4' X 3' cart with watermelons and put it by the road with a free watermelon sign.


----------



## whitelop

That is A LOT of watermelons! Wow. 
I just got a little watermelon plant. Its a jubilee one, so the bigger longer seeded ones. Those are my favorites! Its so weird that your hub is allergic to fresh fruit, I wonder why its only the fresh stuff? I am allergic to mangoes and it makes my mouth itch and makes my lips feel like they're sunburned and they peel for like a week and a half, it really sucks. 

It got pretty chilly last night, I don't think it got down to frost but I did think about it. Everything is okay outside though, so its all good! haha. I've had several old times in my area tell me put everything in the third weekend of April, but thats in my area and I know your weather is different than mine!

When your hub gets sick, does he act like a girl?


----------



## PaGal

Myself, I like any watermelon. That's the one thing everyone in the family likes. We figure the acidity or something is changed when the fruit is processed or frozen. Funny that it's just mangoes for you. I was allergic to citrus fruit, peanuts and chocolate when I was a kid but I outgrew the allergies and can eat it now. 

He rarely ever gets sick, the girls always seem to pass it on to me but no he doesn't act like a girl. My ex did though. Does yours? My hubby does fuss and cuss a lot if he bangs his head or something falls on it. He seems to have an extra sensitive head. Ha.


----------



## PaGal

There is a dastardly plot afoot to keep me from my duties. The culprit in this scenario...one big ole fuzzy butt! Thumper is just really demanding extra attention today. I gave him pets for several minutes after letting him out this morning. I decided to clean his cage early and he was all in my face, crawling under me and nose bonking. He even nipped my sleeve once which he got fussed at about although he only seems to do it when he wants me to move and a nose bonk goes unnoticed.

So I kept stopping the cleaning to pet him for several minutes and then would go back to cleaning. This went on for a while. 

The last time I headed into his room he wanted to play so we did until he started to slow down so I laid down and gave him rubs. He relaxed. His one ear ever so slowly started to droop until it was resting on the side of my face and all I could see out of my eye was a very clean and pink interior of a bunny ear. It put me in a relaxed stupor just lying there with him giving pets. Now I just want a nap.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm just catching up on everyones blogs.

I feel your impatience, I have to wait a few days to plant my garden to be sure there will be no more frost, and I'm so so so impatient. Ugh, I can hardly wait to start planting my garden. I LOVE watermelons! they are my favorite fruit! This year I'm going to grow a variety of watermelon called carolina cross. Its one of the biggest kinds of watermelons. And the record for the biggest watermelon which was around 295 pounds was a carolina cross. Most people who grow carolina cross get maybe a 60-70 pound watermelon, but who knows, maybe I'll get lucky and set the new record . I don't think I'm allergic to anything, at least nothing I know of. I'm glad your hubby found out he could eat a certain variety of watermelon he must be so excited to be able to eat them. When did he find out that he could eat that variety? And wow, that's a HUGE amount of watermelons. I wish there was someone here giving away free watermelons. Last summer we would eat one watermelon a day in the morning. Yum, that was so good!  I can not wait to start growing them here.


----------



## PaGal

ILoveMyRabbit...The farmers just planted the fields around us today so we must not be too far off on our calculating it being best to wait until the end of the month. I hope you get some huge melons with your crop. Last year my new item to plant, meaning I never grew any before, was pumpkins. I got seeds for ones that have grown to 300lbs. They were rocking and getting big but then they were attacked by bugs which destroyed the stems. I'll try again this year. 

He found out about three years ago he could eat the sugar baby watermelons because he just could not help himself and had to take a nibble. It didn't affect him, no itching or swelling in his throat. So now that is what we plant every year which is fine by us. They are not very big but we always seem to have plenty and I really couldn't fit a larger one in my fridge with all the other food that is always in there.

We give away a lot from our garden, we always give to the neighbors and usually every one that comes over goes home with veggies or fruit. We have been lucky in that our gardens always seem to do pretty well. Some years we may have issues with one or two things but everything else seems to go fantastic.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

My neighbor grew watermelons last year and he put them right next to the fence to of course, the vines climbed the fence and came on over to our side, and we had some extra goat paneling there and it wrapped all around it and we watched impatiently for the watermelons to grow big and tasty. Well after what seemed like foreverrrrr we finally cut on off and chopped it open and ate it and it was not yummy. I was upset. So I went and bought a watermelon from the store. Apparently I just don't have a taste for watermelon anymore. I like watermelon flavored things but not the actual fruit. SO...no more watermelons for me, they taste weird and have a funny texture..


----------



## PaGal

Katie...that's odd. So you didn't like the store bought watermelon either? I know with some veggies or fruit you have to be careful what you plant it next to because something that should taste sweeter can taste bitter from being planted next to the wrong veggie. 

We are always impatient waiting for them to ripen. The spot they rest on will turn yellow when it is ripe.


----------



## PaGal

It is going to be a long day. Yesterday about noonish I started cutting my grass. I got the whole area around the house done but did not finish the whole yard because I ran out of gas. I then raked a pile of debris such as branches that we need to burn to an area that will be less in the way until we can get a few days with no rain so everything is dry and a day without gale force winds! Most of the stuff was wet so it made the raking even harder and then I started cutting off dead branches on the two Leyland trees in the yard. 

I didn't stop till the kids got home a little after 4. I am so sore today and when I am sore I am always tired plus I was woken an hour earlier than I had to get up by one of the girls needing a breathing treatment. Hubby says take a nap as there is nothing to stop me, he forgets that naps make me feel horrible. 

I am kind of excited though. We needed a new mattress and box spring for a while simply because what we had left us not sleeping well and hurting. We finally bought some. After a day we returned it because we got a queen but decided we needed a king. Well the bed is more comfortable than what we had but still not comfortable enough. Still having trouble sleeping and waking up hurting although not as bad. So the other day after I had done some research we ordered a mattress pad, but not just any mattress pad. It's a down one and very thick. They gave an arrival date from the 14th-20th. I checked this morning and is in the area. They should be able to deliver it today so I am hoping to get a good nights sleep and many more to come.

In a few weeks I plan to get the bedding I want so our bed will be pretty. 

I am going to start spanking some animals soon! Now that I cut Thumper back on pellets as soon as he realizes I have his pellets he rushes the cage, launches himself into his litter box and almost always manages to knock my hand around. Half the time pellets go flying. Now our one cat has started to do the same thing. I scoop the cat food out of the bag with a measuring cup used for only that purpose and as soon as I start to pour the food into her bowl she hits my hand intentionally with her head so I pour out more. 

My animals are not starving, they are not underweight, they all get fed at least twice a day. WTF? Shoot they usually eat better and more than me. Give me a break!

I can say Thumper is really eating his hay now. He is finishing what I give him at night and yesterday I refilled in the morning and had to add some more before he went in his cage at night when I used to just have to refill in the morning. I think though that I am going to have to buy something bigger for holding his hay. He is eating so much more hay now plus the holder I have was bought for his smaller cage so I purposely bought something smaller. I still need to purchase what I need to make him a shelf, stuff for a first aid kit and a baby gate. It seems like I am always buying something for him. Not that I mind I just had no idea. I figured I would buy something like a hay rack and it would be done. This will be the third one. I didn't have anywhere near this amount of baby gates when I had actual babies. 

The kittens are just as adorable if not more so. The shape of their eyes and the color and all makes them just so darned cute. It's hilarious watching them try to attack each other. Yesterday after dinner I went out to see them. During the day they just eat and sleep, it's not till later afternoon that they get active. So I walked into the room and they all started meowing and made their way to the front of the cage. I think they wanted to see me and to be picked up. It could be a fluke but we'll see today.

The two softest areas on Thumper is the spot right at the back of his head and the white part of his tail.


----------



## whitelop

We just got a new mattress too! Its so much better than our old one! I actually get decent sleep, which is coming up from getting no sleep on most nights. I also got a new comforter set to make it pretty, you sound just like me! haha. I love getting new bedding, its so nice when everything looks pretty! It makes me feel better to make my bed in the morning when my bed is nice looking and it looks like a grown up bed now. All our other stuff was mismatched stuff, so it didn't look "grown up". 

My animals do the same thing! They make me insane. My barn cat gets fed twice a day and he still runs in the house to try to get the food from the kitchen during the day and before its time to feed him. My chickens also eat more feed than I ever thought possible and they beg me for feed! haha. 

I have a hard time taking naps too. I can take a nap, but sometimes when I wake up I'm groggy and in a bad mood so I just try not to take naps now. haha. I did take like a 4 hour nap on Mothers Day, that was a mistake. I was SO tired that day, but the nap made it hard for me to sleep that night. Thats another reason I don't take them. 

I would just take it easy today, if I were you. But the only way to get to sore out is to work it out! Thats what I always told myself riding horses, you have to ride the sore out.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Ha this is so funny, I just got a mattress too! It's a memory foam so very comfortable. My one cat always jumps into the food bucket when I'm getting him his food, he's so weird sometimes lol, and Olivia loves to come up and knock the food scoop from my hand when I'm feeding her. I hate taking naps they just make me more tired...


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...I am really hoping to wake up less during the night from being uncomfortable. Oh, and the hubby snores now. He didn't used to but ever since we started having trouble being comfortable he has started to. I so want a quiet hubby again :yes:

I've been pondering the bedding situation for a while. Our bedroom here is so much nicer. The other one was too small and covered in dark paneling so like being in a cave. Right now we have two comforters on the bed. Hubby likes two, I only need one. I saw a nice very warm and heavy looking comforter that should work for hubby but it would never fit in my dryer and I do not want to have to go to a Laundromat. I found a really pretty quilt with matching pillow cases and bed skirt. It's an elegant looking quilt. Some color and flowers but not too much. I don't want too frilly and girly if you know what I mean. I'll put it off for a little while as I stick with a budget and I want to buy everything at once because if I don't they'll discontinue selling it after I just buy some of it. That's what happened to me with the girls bathroom.

I just wish sometimes you could tell the animals to just give you a break for once and be patient and it work!


----------



## PaGal

I wake up from naps feeling tired, groggy, grumpy, neaseous and with a headache. So no naps for me. I might feel that way from being tired but it gets worse after a nap. 

We had a memory foam matress pad that we used before but after a while it stopped helping. It seemed to not be as lofty as when we first got it. But it was a 4" thick pad. I'm curious how the mattresses are though.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Hopefully you guys will be able to plant your garden soon. I can't wait until I can plant my garden. I'm sorry bugs attacked your pumpkin plants, hopefully your crop will be better this time around. 

I'm glad your hubby found out he could eat sugar babies. I wonder if there are any other varieties of other kinds of fruits that he can eat.

Our gardens have done pretty well too. Last year we grew some potatoes and we got a HUGE amount of them, when we harvested them we had so many potatoes that they lasted us the whole winter. And we use a lot of potatoes. The funny thing is we were buying some tomatoe plants from a guy and his wife and they had a sack of potatoes that they didn't know what to do with so they gave it to us. So we planted them and that's how we grew so many potatoes, we grew a huge amount from just that sack. And we saved a lot of money too, because normally we would have had to have bought potatoes from the store.

I'm with you, I don't like taking naps either. They make me more tired and groggy when I wake up.

I hope your mattress pad will help you sleep better. Its not fun to sleep on an uncomfortable mattress.

Ash doesn't hit my hand to make me spill more pellets, I don't scoop my pellets near him. But I'm sure he would make them spill if I did scoop them near him.

I'm with you, I wish we could tell our animals to give us a break sometimes. It would be a lot eaisier on us humans.

Aww, the kittens sound so sweet. I'd like to get a kitten someday. But I have to have more space and time before I do get one.

Ash's softest areas are on the back of his head too, and under his chin, and his belly is really soft too.


----------



## PaGal

Elise...I just now noticed your name 

Thumper doesn't hit my hand when I'm scooping his pellets, he hits my hand when I am putting them in his dish. His dish hands on his cage so it would be even harder for me to first put the pellets in his dish and then hang it. 

I love growing potatoes and sweet potatoes because it's so exciting when you finally get to start digging them up and see what you have. Our potatoes didn't do well last year but we didn't plant many just one row. We planted like six rows of sweet potatoes. We gave a lot away, canned some (we can them like yams), ate a bunch and we have about a wheel barrow full still. We found a field mouse nest with five little babies in it when my husband lost his wedding ring in the plants when he was digging some up. 

I don't let it bother me much when something doesn't do well because we always have plenty of other things although I do try to learn from the experience though.

Well the mattress pad arrived today so I get to see how it does tonight. I'm so excited. When I lived in Germany we took a trip to Bavaria and the place we stayed at had a feather mattress pad and I still remember how comfy it was, like sleeping on a cloud.


----------



## whitelop

I want a feather mattress pad SO bad. My hub asked my MIL a few years ago to get us one for Christmas, instead she got us some cheap mattress pad that didn't do anything, it was like an inch thick. I still put it on the old bed because it was a horrid thing, but the new one has like a 3 inch pillow top and doesn't need it! haha. 
I really want a feather comforter, to shove in a duvet. I like duvets because you can buy a few and then change your whole bed! I think that would be great. haha. I also just really love feather comforters, they're like sleeping under a cloud! 

I've never planted potatoes. I wanted to this year, but we didn't clear the field out like I wanted to, so no potatoes. Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh, I didn't know that he did it when you put it in his dish. Ash doesn't have a hanging dish so I wouldn't know how to deal with it if he did.

That's part of the reason I grow potatoes too, its always fun to dig them up and see what you've grown. The biggest potatoes we got were like 10 inches long! Its always fun to grow potatoes. We grew ours in a big patch of dumped top soil.

Yes, its best to learn from experience. I've only grown a few gardens so far. Because I used to just buy the food I can grow. So I'm fairly new to gardening. Still, my gardens have done pretty well. I think researching online helps a lot when you start gardening. We have lots of gardening books too and they are pretty helpful.

Oh, that's great that your mattress pad arrived today! I can't wait to hear how you like it. I know what you mean about feather beds and mattresses, once I went to Slovakia and they had some feather pillows and it was so soft. I can only imagine what a feather mattress would feel like.


----------



## Pipsqueak

I love my memory foam mattress, the company I got it from has different levels of firm and soft, I picked a 6 it's very nice not to firm but you're not sinking into it lol. I love growing potatoes, this year we're growing sweet potatoes so hoping they grow well.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Yep, I'm an odd person. For years I didnt like French fries, and just recently I started liking Mac and cheese. And I still do t like green beans. They're sick. Along with lots of other foods I don't like haha.

Ah yes I know exactly what you mean about them knocking the food out of your hand. It's happened to me several times and I just sit there for a minute like "did that just happen?!" Then I'm like ok well have fun foraging terd! d:<


----------



## PaGal

Pipsqueak...good luck with the potatoes. I like mine with cinnamon and sugar after baking.

Katie...I think we are all weird! I mean like literally everyone. I know there are things I didn't like when younger that I like now and things I liked then but can't even stand the smell of now. And with some things it just depends on who makes it and how.

He defiantely has to forage when he sends them flying.


----------



## PaGal

I don't know if the feather mattress pad helped or not. I was hurting so much when I went to bed I couldn't tell. My whole upper body hurt from the yard work on Tuesday. It's ridiculous but if I sit on our couch like you are supposed to sit it makes my knees ache so bad. Well that's the only way I can sit while I'm using my laptop so my knees were killing me when I went to bed also. 

I feel like I should not have to do another thing today since I went grocery shopping. I really don't like going but it makes sense for me to do it. The hubby doesn't like to either, he spends more and he has less time for it. I don't know why it takes so much out of me. I feel like I have sacrificed enough and have done enough for one day. Too bad I have so much more to get done.

I'm disappointed too. We have a smaller hardware store near where I shop and I went in hoping to find material for a shelf for in Thumper's cage but all they have was a white shelf made of pressed wood and it cost a good bit I thought. I want wood for the shelf so I don't have to worry if he chews it. I would rather spend a little more if I have to for a board of wood and have left over wood for something else then to buy the shelf they had. I didn't find anything that I feel would work for a hay rack either. 

I did get gas though for mowing so I can finish that.


----------



## Pipsqueak

I hate sitting with my legs crooked on the couch, it makes them ache really bad so I just sit tailor style lol. Ugh grocery shopping is the worst.


----------



## whitelop

I laid on the floor yesterday for like an hour and I thought I was going to die when I got up. My back STILL hurts from yesterday. I was fine while lying on the floor, but then I went to sit up and was like, uh oh I'm screwed! 

Hopefully a few more nights of sleeping well will make your body ache less. I hate when I go to bed sore and wake up sore, ugh the worst. 
I hate grocery shopping too. I don't like people, so I don't like going! I go to a small cheap grocery store that never has anyone in it and I get a good deal on meat, so I like that place. haha. I hate going to walmart, I went there yesterday at like noon and I was shocked at the amount of people that were there in the middle of the day! I usually go late at night, thats much better. 

I like my sweet potatoes like that too, with cinnamon, butter and sugar! Yum yum.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yes, like Morgan said, hopefully after a few nights of sleeping on it it will be better. 

I hate grocery shopping too, whats bad is we have to shop at krogers because they are the only store with the stuff we need and there are so many people. The only thing I like about it is nice and cold on the inside so I can get away from the heat when shopping.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow, I have been away for too long. I have a hard mattress as well and bought a memory foam topper last year and it´s been absolutely great, so much more comfortable. I still would like to buy a memory foam mattress but it´ll have to wait as I´ve just bought a new TV. 

What is it with our bunnies. Houdini does that when you go to put them in his dish, he sometimes knocks them all over the place. 

I quite like grocery shopping, I just hate the queues at the tills but I´ve sort of psyched myself up to it now so I know I´ll end up having to wait and will, no doubt, get in the queue that takes the longest and even if I move, I´ll still be in the queue that takes the longest....why is that ??? lol. 

Girls, you´re all so young...when you get to my age, everything aches when you get in the morning  Can´t imagine how my mother gets out of bed in the morning lol.


----------



## PaGal

I shop at WalMarts because every where else costs us so much more. That's why I leave home usually at 9 am that way I can be done shopping before it starts to get busy which is usually at noon so even if I take my time because I'm looking to see 
what's available sale wise I'm not stuck there with a lot of people. We buy our meats from Sam's and go there every other month. The only time I've seen it crowded there was near Christmas and every where is crowded then.

I've found as I get older things really do ache. I know we've all heard older people complain about their aches and all but you really have no idea. I'm in my early forties (I actually have to ask hubby to know for sure because I really don't care how old I am) but all of my joints ache. My knees have been a problem since I was young and I think the boxing and martial arts affected my shoulders, wrists and elbows. It's also possible I'm starting with arthritis as it runs in both sides of my family.

Thumper has only started going crazy over pellets since I cut him back when he had soft poops. Now he's insane when I give them to him. Althoug it is nice in a way because now I know I can let him out and if I have to run somewhere all I have to do is put some pellets in his bowl and he'll be in his cage lickety split. It seemed like every time I looked into his room yesterday he was either eating hay or drinking his water. he's eating so much hay now and seeming to drink more water as well. 

I was looking at different herbs to plant today. I know I want to plant mint as I love the smell, I could just sniff it all day and Thumper really likes it but I know they recommend growing it in a pot because it's so invasive. We always grow basil, parsley,thyme and sage. I guess Ill grow some more carrots but fewer this year. Last year I planted four rows that were the whole width of our garden, we had a ridiculous amount of carrots. Thumper liked the tops. I finally got him to eat some carrot if I grated it. 

The temps have been in the 80's during the day for the past few days so it's getting there.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Yeah we had mint in IL it spreads A LOT lol, but I do love the smell. My bunnies don't really like carrots that much either, I don't give it to them that much anyway because of the sugar. We almost got up to 90 today! I think we totally skipped spring this year lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yeah I like how cheap walmarts stuff is. We shop for food at kroger and we shop for other stuff like yarn and non food items at walmart. 

I don't have many aches ever, but when I do they do hurt. I hope you feel better soon.

Ash loves his pellets too and he goes crazy for them. When I scoop them for him he gets so excited. But I'm with you its good that he eats more hay now.

I love the mint smell too.And Ash loves the mint plant. I might get some for him too. I don't know how invasive they are though cos they don't grow wild here. Ash LOVES carrots! I'll probably grow some for him this year. 

Its starting to get really hot here too. Its been in the 70's the past few days. And yesterday it was 80! I kind of wish it wasn't this hot. Lats summer it was usually 90 degrees. And boy were we sweating! I hope its going to be a little cooler this summer. The only reason I like it hot is because it helps the plants grow.


----------



## Pipsqueak

I must say if I had to choose I'd probably rather have it cold than this hot.


----------



## PaGal

The 90's in the summer here is usual. Last year we had a lot of days in the 100's, more than usual. I'm not crazy about it being real hot but I don't like being cold either and it makes me grumpy when I'm cold. I said last year I want a pool. I want to be able to work in the garden for a while to then go jump in the pool for a little and go back to the garden. Although at the same time I know I do not need anything else to have to take care of.

I was out in the garage seeing the kittens and hanging out with the hubby. One of the kittens scratched my knee and made it bleed. Even that young there claws are so sharp. In his defense they do get a little scared when first picked up so as soon as I sat him on my knee he grabbed on for dear life. 

It's not a fluke, when they are up and I go out as soon as I start talking they all start meowing and toddle to the front of the cage. I then take turns picking each up and holding it for a little. 

When I came inside Thump was meatloafing on the top of one of his boxes. He hasn't been up on one for a while. He has a storage box in his room though that I keep his extra litter in and he jumps up on that all of the time. 

I love when he shivers. Especially since he always flaps his ears together when he does it and it makes a slapping noise. It's so nice having a bun love you so much that when he see you he slaps his ears together. Ha!


----------



## PaGal

When we were out in the garage last night we heard what sounded like an animal screaming. Well I remember hearing the same sound last year every night for weeks coming from our neighbors direction. Most of the trees are in their yard and I thought it might be some sort of tree frog because we do have them here, it's nothing I've heard up north and it seemed to be coming from the same spot. 

So I put my boots on since I wasn't sure what it was and wanted something more sure on my feet than flip flops. Grabbed a flash light and headed out. It was a toad. There were four of them right outside the garage. They are attracted to the light since the bugs are attracted to it. It's amazing something that small can make such a loud noise. Luckily it stopped before we went to bed.

The store didn't have my hubby's creamer so I ran to another store right down the road from the first. They didn't have it either but I did get to buy two bags of pizza gold fish. Yay! I also bought two boxes of soft pretzels that you just heat up, one regular and one cinnamon, sugar. Yay again! I buy so little food for myself so at least I'll have some snacks for a while.


----------



## whitelop

I'm out of coffee creamer too! I feel like I could curl up in the floor and cry. No joke. I hate when I run out and don't have the foresight to get more while at the store. I was at walmart twice in a few days! 
At least you got some good snacks! I love the soft pretzels. My friends mom used to get them all the time and I like to dip mine in mustard. 

We have all kinds of frogs because of the pond. I swear sometimes at night you can't even walk out there because you can't hear yourself think, they're so loud. Between the bullfrogs and other frogs and the toads, its deafening. And ours scream too and make terrible sounds. I think the best thing to hear is when they fight and you can't hear them. So they're croaking croaking then a wet slap into each other and then they make a weird noise and its a frog on frog atrocity.

Kittens do have really sharp claws! They're so cute though! I love when they're that age and they're all squirmy and squishy and fluffy. SO cute!


----------



## Pipsqueak

About a month ago there was this really weird noise coming from the woods, it was like a ducks quack sorta've so we went out to see and it was a bunch of frogs lol. You know maybe if he tries hard enough Thumper could learn to fly like Dumbo!


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...Maybe I'm glad we don't have a pond. I enjoy the quiet here and usually it's birds right at the beginning of spring that make so much noise but because there are so many and so many different kinds all singing and chirping at once.

Usually it's my creamer that everyone runs out of and I hate running out of it. I will use my hubby's if I am completely out because I can't live without my coffee but I can't stand the smell or taste of his anymore. 

I like dipping them in mustard too. I ate some of the pretzel rods, the real thin ones that way a few months back because I was craving pretzel dipped in mustard but it's not the same as the soft ones.

The kittens are adorable and I swear these ones have extra cute faces. I really need to get some good pics. The one that is my fav I think is going to have feets like his mom. His thumbs look big and like thumbs and his back feet look like hers. They kind of remind me of the back feet on a monkey. It could just be the contrast between his darker grey body and white paws but I don't think so. They all seem to have big paws though.

Pipsqueak...I haven't heard one that sounds like a duck yet. Who knows, maybe he could. Ha!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I hate cold too. And I hate extreme heat. I wish it would just stay at the 70's here. I'm with you, I really want a pool SO bad this summer. Actually we are thinking of getting one this summer. I really hope we do. 

They can hurt you with their claws even at a young age. They sound so sweet running up to you when they see you. Do they like to be held?

Ash loves sitting on his cardboard box. He likes to look at his surroundings.

When Ash shivers his ears flap to. It is really cute!

Yeah toads can be loud. Once at night we lit a fire in a fire pit and all kinds of toads came over. I guess they were probably attracted to the light because of the bugs.

Mmm, those snacks sound good. Its hard for me to stop myself from getting snacks when I see them, lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

No weird noises round here. ´When I go to my friend´s house in the countryside, it spooks me to hear so many loud noises at night as it´s so quiet. 

I´ve been looking for goldfish again and they still don´t have any...I´m getting withdrawal symptoms:sigh:

Weather has been really weird here the last few weeks. By this time, we're usually going into the summer and I´ve changed my wardrobe from winter to summer. This year, I still haven´t done it and yesterday I had to go back and find long sleeved t shirts, a jumper and some boots as it was really windy and quite cold for this time of year...same again today. I´d just got my sandals out and had bought some new sleeveless t-shirts. I´m hoping that the sun comes out this weekend. Í usually love the weather at this time of year as it´s bearable and lovely to sit out...too hot in the summer where it´s so humid and up in the 90´s.


----------



## PaGal

Elise...the kittens seem to like being picked up and held but only for about five minutes. Of course they either want to play, eat or sleep.

Chris...yesterday it was in the 80's and today only the 60's. We had a good thunderstorm that woke us at 2 am. It's cloudy and damp.


----------



## PaGal

I should not deal with Thumper when I haven't had my coffee yet. It being the weekend I didn't have to be up at the crack of dawn (Yay!) so not long after getting up I decided to give Thump his pellets as it was time and I was sure he was waiting on them. Well I gave him almost all of his daily amount before my brain kicked in instead of just half. 

I'm thinking of using some of the new boxes I have and just getting rid of some of the older ones. They are not destroyed but I can only deal with having so many boxes in his room and it will at least keep things interesting for him.

So the hubby is getting the chance to watch the kittens more. I know he really likes the dark striped one. And here we go...he asked me today if we would be finding homes for all of them. Ha! He's so funny. He was saying just a few months before Frisky passed that we have enough animals and that we will not be replacing them as we lose them. Now not only do we have Isabelle but he is contemplating keeping one kitten at least, just too funny. I keep thinking though that if we get to keep his favorite we should keep my favorite as well. Whuch is the darker grey with silky fur. He/she is just so darn cute or at least I think so and it has a more laid back personality so far like the dark grey striped.


----------



## Pipsqueak

It's cloudy and extremely humid here. Much nicer inside lol.


----------



## PaGal

I remade Thumper's town. I got rid of some of the old boxes and used some new ones. I'm still thinking so may not be done yet. I'll get some pics soon. I was surprised how relaxed Thumper was through the process. He only thumped once and most of the time he spent just going from one box to another, sniffing and chinning and hopping through.


It was funny because the girls were impressed. I was told I am a box genius and I should paint them and sell them and they must get a picture. Ha! so funny.

Thumper is being weird though and none of you tell me it could be due to a medical problem because I don't want to hear it, I'm still watching his poop like crazy from it getting soft. He has drank twice today while I have been in the room and he is putting his whole chin in the water. I mean the whole entire underside of his head. Then he sits there with his chin dripping and starts licking his mouth making a bunch of wet sounds. I have watched him drink before and he didn't stick his whole chin in or make all that noise licking after. 

I have noticed he has been drinking more. It was at the same time he started eating more hay. Of course it's also warmer out.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade

That's how Monty drinks her water too. She started sticking more of her face in the water as she got less baby-sized, not sure why. It's funny when she dribbles all over her dewlap and then sits there making sloppy noises and trying to lick it. She drinks most of what's in her bowl at least twice a day (not sure if it's a 20-oz or 10-oz though...it tricks my eyeballs).


----------



## PaGal

I forgot, shoot! I saw a pretty good idea on facebook yesterday for those that garden. When you use eggs just crack the top of the egg. Use the empty egg shell to put soil in and plant your seed in that. When you have seedlings you can then just put the egg in a pot or in the garden. The egg is biodegradable. So instead of using starter pots use an egg shell. If you save your egg shells until you have been through the whole dozen then you can keep the egg shell pots in the carton until you transplant.


----------



## whitelop

And as the egg shell degrades, it releases the calcium in the soil to help the plants because egg shells are 94% calcium. They're really good for roses too, they like calcium. 

Ellie puts her whole face in her water too and drinks at least a bowl in a day. I like to put cold water in the bowl for her, from the fridge. Since we don't have the AC going right now and just the windows open, sometimes it gets a little warm and I think she likes the cold water better! \

Hahha. If you keep his favorite, you keep your favorite too! Thats pretty funny, thats how it would go in my house too.


----------



## Chrisdoc

It just makes me smile imagining all the buns with drippy faces and licking like mad lmao. 

Mine drink from bottles but I have a bowl out for them and although I hardly ever see them drinking from it they do cos I have to fill it every couple of days. 

The egg shell trick is really handy. I was watching a programme today about gardens called Love your Garden. People ask them to renovate a garden for someone and they do it all up. The one today was so lovely at the end. They´d planted loads of flowers which are ideal for attracting bees and that birds can eat when the flowers have gone. It was for a 90 year old grandmother and when she saw it, she was so overcome, I was nearly crying. I do so love seeing lovely gardens.


----------



## PaGal

Hubby was holding a kitten last night and for the first time let the dog come see it. Who knew three week old kittens could growl and hiss. It was so cute though. I think I would actually have trouble picking a fav now. I do like the one with silky fur, it has the extra toe we think and just such an adorable face but the lightest colored grey striped kitty is sweet and always comes to the cage door when I start talking to them. It will also probably be the first out of the cage because it stands on it's back legs with it's front paws over top the cardboard when it comes to the cage door.

Hubby tilled the garden today. Before he did we found one pumpkin plant growing so we have that. We're big softies and can't bring ourselves to kill any plants that grow wild from the previous year. We also will not thin after we plant so that's why we had so many carrots last year. We also found a few russet potato plants growing. We planted two long rows of russets. Replanted the parsley from last year and one strawberry plant. We are rotating everything to different spots this year which we usually do every year. Luckily here the whole garden is full sun and in the open. At the other house part of the garden was in shade and some things just didn't do well there.

Hubby found a walnut plant growing out of a walnut. I know it will be a tree but right now it looks more like a plant. I put that in a pot and we'll figure out where to plant it in the yard and then transplant it. 

I saw a really big field mouse. At least I think it was a field mouse. It's fur reminds me of a guinea pigs and it was a brownish red color. It was half the size of a big guinea pig and was right next to the house.

I have sun burn even though for most of the day it looked like it was going to rain or storm although it hasn't, at least not yet. I'm too tired to do the work that needs done but I'm also bored. I want to be at the beach fishing and looking for unusual shells, shark teeth, etc.

Thumper seems to be enjoying his renovated town. He has been zooming through his tunnels. Somehow he keep knocking the one out of place. I had to tell him earlier to stop chewing the floor of the one because it is off the ground. Not that he listens to me.


----------



## whitelop

I'm going to warn you about walnut trees, I don't know how familiar you are with them, but they're terrible. My whole yard is walnut trees, other than a few fruit trees, 4 pine trees and a tulip poplar. They grow crazy fast and drop walnuts every year, biannually they drop twice as many walnuts as the year before. Last year was my biannual year, there were so many we couldn't even walk in the yard. Plus they are really really hard to harvest. Last year I didn't try any because the year before I took all the husks off and set them on a table outside to dry, the next day the squirrels ripped me off and took them all! haha. There were over a hundred on the table! Darn squirrels, my hands were totally black and terrible looking for a month because of those husks. 
So if you don't already have any walnut trees, I wouldn't start the cycle with them, so I wouldn't plant it! 

I've been super lazy today, I've done nothing.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Yeah walnut trees are annoying. Today's been pretty slow, went shopping for flip flops and such. Poor goats are going through a lot of water.


----------



## PaGal

Missy...somehow I missed you up there. I'm glad to know Thumpers not the only bun that drinks like that. I was starting to think it was a conspiracy between my animals as my dog drinks and then walks away from his bowling dripping water all over my floor. 

Morgan...I told hubby what you said. We have oak trees here. Oh my gosh the acorns are unbelievable and it certainly explains why we have so many squirrels about. I wouldn't mind so much since they are at the very front of our property but I hate mowing there because the mower shoots them out and they ricochet off the trees and then hit me. 

Chris...Thumper has a bottle as well but he doesn't drink out of it. It's just there in case he would dump all of his water while we are sleeping or out.


----------



## PaGal

I took some pics. Only one of the kittens came out well. I had the camera set on the wrong setting. I'll get some more soon.


----------



## PaGal

I wasn't supposed to post that yet...Doh!

The one of Thump's cage is just to show you how hard he works at night!


----------



## PaGal

Thumper's new town...


----------



## PaGal

The garden. I put the wheelbarrow there to give you an idea of size. Also, my dog just because I was taking pics.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh gosh, that kitten is so adorable! I'm going to have to cat/kitten nap him some day.

Oh wow, what a MESS Thumper's cage is :shock:. He must have been really working hard in there.

I loved the picture of Thumper eating his hay! He is such an adorable big guy. I love his cute little nose. What a great picture!

I love Thumper's town! I'm sure he'll have a blast tearing that place apart. Ash would love to have something like that. It just reminds me, I need to start saving up on cardboard boxes to build one of those for Ash.

WOW! I LOVE your garden!!! Haha. What an awesome garden spot that's going to be! Its so BIG! I wish I had that much space to grow things on here. I guess it might seem small to you, but for me, its gigantic! I don't have a very big garden spot. And the soil we have here is so rocky and its clay soil. Ugh, there is barely any grass growing here, it just makes me want nice soil SO bad seeing your picture, I really want more grass to grow here.

Your dog is so cute! How do he and Thumper get along?


----------



## Pipsqueak

Oh my goodness that kitten is so cute! Is that the one you're thinking about keeping? Thumper's a stinker! I love his town.


----------



## PaGal

Elise...that's one of the three grey striped kittens. He has a dark nose where the others don't so I can tell him/her apart.

That's typically what his cage looks like in the morning although it was a little worse in that pic.

Thank you, the garden is bigger than what we had planted before last year but it doesn't seem so big once everything is growing well. We had clay soil where we used to live. here it is more of a sandy soil. Not completely sand but a mix. It does a good job of growing so we are happy. We have more weeds than grass although the far end of our yard is bare from everyone riding 4 wheelers there. That's the downfall with sandy soil it's easier to tear the roots out. Except in the garden, the weeds there are still difficult.

Thumper and Redd get along fine. We just have to watch when they are together because our dog gets pretty crazy when he gets excited to play with someone else. When he gets too excited I make him lay down just because I worry he might accidentally hurt Thumper playing. Thumper likes zooming past him, jumping over him and trying to sniff his tail which isn't easy because it's always wagging when Thump's around.

Emily...no that's actually not one of the ones we are thinking of keeping. Actually I would keep them all but although we could afford the food and litter it would be the vet bills that would make it impossible


----------



## whitelop

Oh yeah, getting them all spayed and neutered would break the bank! haha. UNLESS you have a low cost spay/neuter clinic near you. I have one, which is where I got my two outside cats fixed, it was $75 for the girl and $65 for the boy, they needed shots too. It would have been like $45 for him without shots and $55 for her without shots. Thats a pretty good deal, because even my regular really great vet wanted like $180 for each of them because they weren't technically strays. 
But where the vet comes in is where it gets really expensive. But I don't take mine to the vet very often, to get their shots I take them to the Mobile Vets we have around the area. They charge like $7-10 for their yearly shots, give me a rabies tag and I'm good to go. Its SO much cheaper because I'm not paying exam fees for them. I don't know if you guys have those up there, but if you do; its MUCH cheaper than a regular vet. 
But I still have a great relationship with my regular vet and I have a separate rabbit vet. 

I'm super jealous of your garden plot. I'll take a picture of mine...its SMALL. haha. I think sandy soil does really well to grow things. It drains really well, and watermelons LOVE sandy soil. Also, if you were to get lavender, it would love your sandy. haha. Our soil is this black, soft soil, its like you poured it out of a bag into the ground, but its just there. Its great. My roses love it and so do I!


----------



## PaGal

I can't remember what our regular vet cost for a spay but they are one of the least expensive around. Plus they are really understanding. I called about getting Isabelle her shots and of course they tell you about everything available like having them tested for feline aids but then they also inform you of what you should absolutely do like rabies. They also do wildlife rehab and board animals not that I need that. 

I know they do the rabies vaccine where they charge I think $8. We might have a low cost spay/neuter place in the city but hubby would have to do the driving as I always get lost and then I freak out like crazy. Last time I had to go to the city he swore he'd never make me do that again. Ha!

I'll have to check on the mobile vet. Someone we know was talking about that in the town near us but if it is who I think it was that was talking about it I won't know for a while. His wife passed very recently unexpectedly so I wouldn't bother him now.

Your soil sounds really good. It brings to mind potting soil. That stuff I don't like though as the seedlings always seem to grow so quick that they are thin and die easily. I add some soil from the garden whenever I use potting soil now. I'm sure yours isn't that fine though. 

I planted lavender at the other house since I love the smell and purple is my fav color. I'll keep that in mind for here as I was planning on planting some here since I like it so much. I was planning to plant it near our shed and am waiting till we build a permanent ramp to the shed.

As big as the garden is I know if we planted everything we grow it would need to be bigger. This year one girl asked to plant her own garden for Christmas. I know she won't plant much but we have to figure out whether to give her a section of the big one or her own little space.


----------



## whitelop

I would totally give her her own little space. I've read that its really good for kids to have something like that to take care of themselves. 
I don't really like potting soil that much either, I can totally relate to what you're saying about the seedlings growing too fast and not being hardy enough. Thats what happened to me last year. I use the dirt from my yard to do anything now. My soil is really dark like potting soil, but its not as fine and fluffy as potting soil. 
The stuff that I dug from under my compost pile was black, it was so dark and it looked SO good. I planted my veggie garden in that soil, so hopefully it does well.


----------



## PaGal

Well hubby will probably decide. If we give her a spot of her own then it will require some tilling just to help her deal with less weeds and digging. I guess it might depend on if we feel we'll have some extra space in the big garden or not. I don't think she cares either way she just wants to be able to plant and grow herself. They do help us in the garden with everything but tilling. One year we even planted a small section of nothing but small, more ornamental sunflowers. 

Well it sounds like your soil is good to begin with and adding compost should only make it better.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Yes I think it's a good idea to give her her own little patch. My dad let me plant my own garden box every year since I was 8 lol, it was one of the things I looked forward to every summer.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That would be so good. We had a little patch in our garden when we were little with our own veggies which we had to look after although we used to help with the flowers as well. We did used to love it, strange how things change duh.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

That would be great for her to have her own garden spot! I used have a garden spot for myself too, I used to always plant watermelons. And now I still plant my own gardens and I still grow watermelons, lol. I'm sure she'd love to have her own garden, its fun to garden.


----------



## PaGal

Well hopefully she will enjoy it and remember it fondly when older. With her you never know, she might think it will get her out of working so hard helping with the big garden. Ha! She is funny that way.

Technology is being a problem today. There were some updates for my computer the other day and since then my 'puter seems to be a little slower than normal. On top of that our satellite keeps coming and going every few minutes. We have had it for some time now. The guy that came out was here until midnight getting us up and running. he left the satellite on the ground saying someone would come back to put it on a pole as we don't want holes in our house. I'm thinking that since it's on the ground and windy and the signal keeps coming and going that the wind is blowing a branch from our bush in and out of the way. I will have to call to arrange for someone to come out. I hate making phone calls like that and especially since I had to make so many when we first ordered it . Plus I feel they should have just sent someone back, not make me have to arrange it.

My dogs goofy. A commercial was on that had firework sounds and he jumped up out of his sleep and ran to the glass doors looking for fireworks. He doesn't like them. We had neighbors years ago that set off big ones from there house. We were in the garage and he was lying around not caring. We went outside to watch and he came with us. At first he ran back and forth across the yard, jumping in the air trying to get them but after a while when he realized he couldn't get them he decided he doesn't like them. So now when he hears them outside he goes nuts inside. 

We had a snapping turtle yesterday hanging out in some large puddles in the driveway. The girls were already showered and in their pj's but I had them come out to see it. I didn't let them get near and they already knew about their ability to bite. 

I guess we'll be doing some planting this weekend and hubby will finally fix my dryer. A part went bad and we had to order it. Hubby fabricated a part to keep the dryer going until the other came in which did months ago. He's been too busy with other things to fix it but in the past few weeks the dryer has started screeching when I use it and this past week has been worse. I told him I may keep my sanity if I only do a load per day. It's horrible. We will also be putting in a new commode our old one now has a crack in the tank. I'm glad it's the tank and not the bowl since it is leaking a little water slowly.

I moved Thumper's hay rack to over his litter box. It has never been hung over his litter box but he was starting to poo more and more on the floor cage so I thought it was time. I want to build a wooden base for his cage with some wood around the side of that to form like a frame that his cage will sit in. The wood around the sides to help keep loose hay inside and a wood base to attach some casters so I can move it around easier to clean between it and the wall. Now that he's nuts for getting his pellets at night I won't have to try and get him to hop in.

The kittens are playing all of the time now. I put a cat ball in with them and a toy mouse and they play with those occasionally. I did a quick check and believe we have two boys and three girls. They puff themselves up at times, arch there backs and try to run sideways which usually results in them flopping over. They are also getting there teeth so there's a lot of kitty squeling going on when they get a little rough.


----------



## whitelop

OMG I love when kittens start to bow up at each other and walk sideways like big cats! ITS THE BEST THING! hahaha. It was really my favorite thing about having kittens. They're so cute! 

I think thats a really smart idea to put wood around Thumpers cage and put it on casters. I think that would be MUCH easier than having to move his cage however often and cleaning under it. I would totally do that if I had a dog kennel for Ellie. As it were, I have to put Ellie away and then vacuum in her pen and it is such a pain in the butt to do that! 

Oh a snapping turtle! haha. I know all about those! How big was it? I have our big girl and a baby! I'm not too happy about the baby though. Its about the size of a bagel. They're starting to come up to the surface of the water more often now, they're basking in the sun. I guess at the bottom its still cold and the top is warm. Turtles are cold blooded right? Anyway, what did the girls think about the one in a puddle? Do you have ponds near you? It was probably making its way to the pond to mate or lay eggs. They will travel large distances to find just the right spot. 

Thats hilarious about your dog. I chuckled at him running into the glass door. I had a vision of Scooby Doo, running so fast that his feet were going and his body wasn't, then slamming into the glass door. ahaha. All my dogs have been terrified of fireworks. I had two goldens that would go to the bathtub and my other dog would just want to be in my lap the whole time. haha. Then they made my hen go insane last year, she went rogue and wild for a week. hahah. 

I hope you get your dryer fixed, that has to be terrible! I don't know how you only do one load a day.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I hate when technology starts acting up. Its always annoying. 

Haha, your dog sounds like such a silly boy.I laughed when I read about what your dog does. What a silly boy, lol.

I remember a couple of years ago. My little sister was going to a snapping turtle and she was about to pick it up. 

We are going to be planting this week too. I was going to plant my watermelons earlier but they got lost and than I found three of them and then I ordered some more seeds so we will be planting a little late. But not too bad.

The kittens sound so cute! I love little baby kittens.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Aww the kittens sound so cute! Lol we used to have a border collie called Ellie she flipped out when there were fireworks she would just start bouncing around and barking, it was so funny. The snakes are coming out here, one of our friends that lives in town saw a copperhead in his driveway.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...I think just about everything they do is cute. Of course there's very few adult animals I don't like if any let alone babies but there so comical. It's like watching a child learn and grow just at a faster rate. 

I clean Thumper's room and cage every day. It doesn't take that long but it would be easier to move the cage if it's on wheels and the wood can keep the poo in so I don't have to vacuum it up. I'm glad I don't have to put him in his cage, I just have to keep him away from my cord but usually he runs and hides when I start to use the hose attachment so if he's being a real problem I just start to use that.

There is a large pond across the street and then a pond way back behind our property so it's probably traveling to mate like you said. He was walking into one puddle when I saw him. I got the girls and we watched him for a little while then I went to show hubby pics I took of him so he wanted to come see and then he was going into a larger puddle. This one is large enough and so murky we couldn't see him once he was in there. Good Night! I was just looking around that puddle the other day thinking I might see some frogs. He could really scare a person as you don't expect to find a snapper in a puddle. He was about a foot long so not the biggest but not too small.

There is a big one that crosses a certain area of a busy road not far from here. We have watched him stand way up on his legs and crane his neck real high. He waits till the lights turn and traffic stops and will look for traffic and then walk to the median and wait there until traffic is stopped again and nothing is coming and then will cross the rest of the way. Hubby has seen him do this several times. The girls like seeing it. They like animals and I want them to stay that way so any time I see something I get them and if there in school or something I always tell them about it and usually take pics to show them. I won't raise kids to do anything but like and appreciate animals.

Which reminds me the other evening my hubby's buddy noticed a frog in the garage. Only about an inch long. Well it is my job to catch and remove all toads or frogs from the garage so they don't die. So me and the buddy were trying to catch it. Kittens were up and playing while momma cat was lying on the cool floor in peace in front of the cage. That dang frog jumped into the cat cage and when I reached in to get it, it then hopped right smack dab in the middle of momma's head and she didn't react other than to open her eyes. It was hilarious, poor momma's so tired she don't care if things jump onto her head!

Redd is a goof ball. He's either frustrating us with the things he does or he just leaves us shaking our heads. He is our Ellie. Ha!

Shoot, if hubby would just get the dryer out for me I would take it apart and change the part myself. We have one of those basically closets built for the washer and dryer. So they sit side by side with bi-fold door to shut the area off. I just need it moved to the middle of the kitchen. I would move it myself if it took all day but I don't want to scratch the hardwood and hubby wouldn't want me too either and I'm sure I would since I'd have to manhandle the thing. And now I can't do laundry because I'm waiting on the Dish guy to come and I can't here knocking over the screeching.


----------



## PaGal

Elise...It is annoying especially when more than one form acts up at a time.

Our dog is silly but in a frustrating way. We love him but he's like people that have no common sense, some things you just can't get through to them.

We are lucky here because we usually have a long growing season. One year our corn was a few days away from picking and we went away for a few days. It was really hot and dry and when we got back the corn was like leather and tasted lousy so we planted again and the second corn was wonderful, we made sure to pick it right away.

They are cute.


----------



## PaGal

Emily...well Redd will run back and forth inside barking and whining and drooling. He only drools when he gets really excited or nervous. We had a stray border collie show up at our home once. It was hot out and it was panting so I tried giving it some water which it ignored, tried treats, tried just reaching my hand out and tried talking quietly to it. It ignored everything I did but after a while it got up as it had been lying down and picked up a stick and dropped it near me. I threw the stick and he chased it. Well we kept it for a few days as the only tag on it's collar was for a vets and it was closed it being Saturday. It's job apparently was stick chasing. By the time Monday came my whole yard was littered in sticks. It would fetch one so many times and then go and find a different one. Once the yard was full of sticks it would fetch one several times and then run sniffing the rest until it found the exact one it wanted and bring that one back. We really liked that dog and would have kept it if it didn't already have owners.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Lol that turtle is a law abiding citizen huh? I love border collies they're exactly my kind of dog lol lots of energy. There's a big hole full of water that has a bunch of tadpoles in it, and a couple of them have turned into frogs, I've found a couple in the woods, they're so small and cool looking lol.


----------



## Chrisdoc

What a pain not having the dryer, you'll just have to wait for hubby to sort it.

The kittens sound adorable. I love all animals when they´re little, well they´re all legs and a bit awkward and clumsy and so funny. Bet you´re all enjoying watching them grow and learn and just enjoy.

I can just imagine the dog dashing to the door and being a bit puzzled as there´s nothing there. It´s not like you can explain to him lol.

Technology is the best and worst that happened. It´s supposed to help but sometimes it just messes things up. I couldn´t get my phone to work last night, couldn´t make calls or text. I rang the phone company and he told me to try the SIM card in another phone and if it didn´t work then I´d need to get it replaced. I went to the store this morning to get a duplicate which they charged me for and then suddenly, I realised that all my phone numbers were stored in the old SIM card which now doesn´t work. Well, they always tell you to store them in the card in case the phone breaks. So now, I´ve lost most of my contact numbers, it is so frustrating. If it was the old days, I´d have them written down :tantrum:


----------



## PaGal

Emily...I looked at the puddle this evening and couldn't see the turtle but also didn't see tracks near the edge if he left but he could be gone or still there. I did see some eggs that might be frog eggs. The frogs are really loud at night right now because we got so much rain. I will try to keep checking on the eggs as I'm curious what they are.

I love how smart border collies are. I saw a video on youtube before. These guys put colored lights or glow sticks on there sheep and filmed from one hill while the sheep were on another and had there dogs herding them but into different pictures because of the colored lights. Some of it was really intricate.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...young animals are cute and entertaining. We are enjoying it but it will make it hard to find homes for them. They are all my babies.

No you can't explain to the dog. He usually doesn't react to the tv but every now and then some sound catches his attention. When we had fish he loved watching our pleco. He would follow it as it swam through the tank but when it would swim to the back of the tank the dog would look into the twins bedroom. In his mind the fish swam into the bedroom.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...sorry I missed the end of your post. That's horrible that you lost your contact numbers. I once had to write all of my husbands down when he got a new phone. For some reason they couldn't transfer the numbers from one phone to the other. Well with racing and work he had like 200 names and numbers.

We had similar today. I thought our signal kept going in and out due to the dish needing put on a pole but turns out the receiver was bad so they replaced it but lost everything we had recorded to dvr. We don't watch too much tv but do have some favorite shows which we usually record and watch when we get the chance well all of that was lost. Several of the shows had the season finale which now we can't watch and we watch the voice. This season we only so far saw the first show. Now that's lost. To make it worse I would watch some that I record tonight while I have some time instead I have nothing to watch.


----------



## Pipsqueak

I love watching the tadpoles they're so interesting. And yes border collies are super smart lol, do you remember what the name of that video was? We have an english shepherd that's a year old, and we were watching the hunger games and she was sitting with us, well it got to the cornucopia part and she just started whining really hard because of all the yelling lol.


----------



## PaGal

Emily...I think it was called Extreme Sheep Herding With Lights. It was a few years ago. 

I have actually played different animal sounds on the computer just to watch him react. He didn't always but I know some of wolves got him tilting his head trying to figure it out.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Lol all the dogs got real interested in 101 dalmations.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I had a dog and he would take something of ours like a stuffed animl and run away with it and we would chase after him and than finally when we got it he would look at you with a sad face until you put it down and he would grab it again and run away wagging his tail. He was such a goofy silly boy. He is a great pyrenees.


----------



## PaGal

Emily...I haven't tried that one. 

Elise...he sounds cute. I have never had one of that breed but have been around a few. I prefer big dogs.


----------



## Pipsqueak

We used to have a great pyrenees, her name was Nita and she was such a sweet dog, my earliest memory of her is going to sleep on her back lol.


----------



## PaGal

Hubby is off for four days so it will be very busy here and hopefully we will accomplish a lot. yesterday we spent half of our day running around getting things we need which was split up into two trips plus we ate at one of our favorite restaurants. We always get the buffet and it's home cooked southern type food. So good and the people are so nice. Their hours are limited but since everyone likes it so much they are always full when they are open.

We got some more of the garden planted. The garden is 52 feet wide. We leave about two feet around the sides for walking so our rows are about 48 feet long. We had already planted tow rows of russet potatoes. We now have one row of sweet potatoes, 3 roma tomato plants we are trying for the first time, 8 cherry tomato plants, 7 cantaloupe, 2 parsley, basil, oregano, 1 pumpkin plant growing from a seed in the garden from last year, 2 russet potatoes plants again that grew themselves. I may be missing something herb wise. The oldest girl gave me some tiny marigolds they grew in school for mothers day so I planted them with the herbs since they are supposed to attract beneficial insects. I started my corn seed and will be starting butter beans, snap beans and watermelon today. I also plan on growing from seed some flowers or lavender. I have two types of lavender and 3 flowers. I could buy lavender as it is available and I would be able to enjoy it sooner but I am sure to have what I like if I plant it myself. There are some more things I want to get and will. I want mint but plan on planting in a large pot since it is very invasive. I may also plant some black berry and maybe raspberry.

We got our commode bowl and will hopefully change that. Hubby is supposed to fix my dryer and we got a doorbell. It's annoying when we get a delivery that needs to be signed for and it's missed because I don't hear them knocking at the garage door. The other day I ordered our knew bedding and I'm very excited. It's coming by Fed Ex and is in the area but I'm not sure if they'll deliver today since it's Saturday. 

The feed store we got our sweet potato slips was out of DE but will have more on Wednesday. I can get a 40lb bag for about $20 of food grade so we'll go back then. We looked and they had baby turkeys (they are so small, hard to believe they get so big), some young running ducks (they were all yellow but not tiny so I'm not sure how old they would be), they had some chicks but also a sign saying not for sale and baby bunnies. I made myself not look for very long at all at them. They were all small and had a very light grey one I would have chosen if I were looking to get a bunny.

It's a good thing I didn't think of getting any animal while there because all of mine are determined to drive me nuts the past two day. The dog has been whiny which I find annoying. He always waits until I am in the middle of a cup of coffee and then will whine like his bladders about to burst so I'll take him out and then he'll pee for a second. The problem is he just wants to do something and whines but you can't tell with him why he is whining and I'm too nice to make him hold it. 

Thumper both yesterday and today has dumped his hay box. It was completely full and holds a lot. I have been keeping it full for his benefit and because he has never dumped it so I thought it was safe. That's how these rascals get you, trick you into thinking they won't do something and then bam they make a mess. He also keep taking his pellet bowl down when he is done and dumps it in his litter box so I have to clean it every day. And today he dumped his box that is full of cardboard rolls and other toys.

I took one of the kittens outside for a moment and our other cat came over, growled and then swatted at it. She also will go near Isabelle and growl and swat. She growled when we first got Izzy but seemed to settle down but now she's back to being a grump and it's annoying. Why do we always have a cat that doesn't get along withy others? Grrr.

The smallest kitten which is a girl can now crawl over the cardboard blocking the cage doorway so they can't get out but Izzy can. They are only four weeks old since Friday. Hubby used a box that is higher to attach to the front of the cage so everyone can be in the cage or box but momma can jump out but it is way too high for the kittens to crawl over. The littlest kitty also will pace back and forth meowing wanting out. Yesterday also she started to attack me. Those teeny tiny teeth hurt. Izzy can get annoying because she pesters for food all of the time. We keep her food bowl filled almost all day. Now and then she'll be out for like ten minutes and she lets you know.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Roma tomatoes are really good! Have you ever grown cherokee purples? They are probably my all time favorite lol, they can grow pretty big, last year we had so many that I was having a tomatoe sandwich for lunch every day, they're also really good if you just slice them and sprinkle some salt on the slice. It may be too late to grow them this year but I'd definitely recommend them!  I just can not look at baby anythings in a store without wanting to take them home, and if I see a bunny at a store it takes all my willpower to look away. I just find it really funny that you call your cat Izzy, I had a little tabby cat named Izzy years ago and she was SUCH a nice cat, she once brought me a mouse too, which is gross but it's still sweet lol, my Izzy had 2 litters of kittens before we could get her spayed, and she was a very good mother.


----------



## PaGal

I am so excited, my bedding arrived. It was our delivery driver from the old house so it was nice to see him again. He's a nice kid. It is a quilt with scalloped edges with green vines and light and dark pink flowers. Not too many but enough to give it color. I can't wait to make my bed, I'm washing it now. I may or may not get a bed skirt as well. Our box spring and mattress are high and add to that the feather bed on top. I don't want to see our box spring at the bottom but the quilt is quite big so we'll see. 

Because I ordered offline I got the two pillow shams and quilt for less then just those at the store and shipping was free so I saved money which means I have some left for the bed skirt if I choose to get it. I also want to get some sheets. Either green or pink depending on the colors I see in the sheets I want. 

My hubby has no idea what it would look like although he knew I was getting it and I have talked about it so many times. It takes me forever to make up my mind on things like this. I hope he really likes it as well. It goes with our taste in things. I can't wait until the girls see it as well. They really enjoy it when we get anything knew for the house no matter what it is or who it's for which reminds me. I asked the oldest what she wanted to plant as we are giving her a corner of the garden which is fine by her. 

She wants to plant cucumbers. That's it! Nothing else. Which is fine, we plant them for the girls every year anyway as we can't eat them. So we bought some pants for her and will wait till she comes back On Monday and then she can plant them.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Ooh the bedding sounds so pretty! My first garden box I only planted marigolds lol.


----------



## PaGal

Emily...this is the first time I have had marigolds. Well the kids have given me plants before for mother's day, schools always seem to have them grow them but they never survived before. Hopefully these ones will.

I have never grown Cherokee purples. I usually just like to grow sweet 100 cherry tomatoes. They are so sweet. Not everyone eats the raw tomatoes but those that do love them, we also make our own spaghetti sauce with those and our herbs we grow and can it. With the cherry tomatoes we just cook them down and then can. The skins are so thin and small you don't have to peel them before making the sauce which I like.

I do use the cherry tomatoes for sandwiches. I just have a lot more slices than with bigger tomatoes. 

It's hard to not want the animals especially the babies but I know I can only have so many for their sake.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Marigolds are one of my favorite flowers, they're so pretty. Yes I just go into the garden and pick the cherry tomatoes off the plant and eat 'em lol. Mmm I love homemade spaghetti sauce!


----------



## whitelop

You don't have to get a bed skirt, I personally hate them but do have one on my bed. You can use a fitted sheet on the box spring rather than a skirt. The sheet fits on the box spring the same way it would fit on the bed and you could go with a neutral color or a color that will match the comforter and sheets alike. 

Your garden sounds sounds amazing! I'm so jealous!


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...I have never been big on bed skirts but yeah without it you can see our box spring which I don't like. I have looked sat bed skirts and saw some that I liked more than I usually like bed skirts. They would go well with the quilt, not all ruffly. They have more of an elegant look to them, than just looking pretty and girly.

Thank you. We still have to get the fence up which has me nervous because we usually have it up as soon as plants are in. My dream though is to some day have a permanent fence up, flowers mixed in with the veggies, just my own personal beautiful plant growing escape.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love border collies. There was a programme on a couple of years ago called One Man and his Dog, it was a sheep herding competition and I used to love watching those dogs who loved herding the sheep and they were all so smart. Great dogs. 

Bedding sounds great. Takes me ages when I decide to buy something like that but I bet it was so exciting getting it delivered and seeing what it actually looked like. I had bed skirts, we call them valances. I just hate how they pick up all the dirt and dust, not my favourites. They do look pretty though.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...I have been thinking it over and making up my mind since at least December. I love it though and everyone else likes it as well. One of the girls said she thinks it makes our room look bigger. I think it makes it look brighter.


----------



## PaGal

Well our weekend didn't go as planned. Turns out hubby was on call which means any work that came up after hours or on the weekend he had to go do. So out of the four days he had to go in three times and things are supposed to be slow right now but that is how our life goes. I swear any time I look forward to something things fall apart.

He did get the new toilet in, the door bell, we burnt a large pile of brush. I got more of the garden planted. I did it yesterday by myself as he had to go work. All I have left to plant is the watermelon, butter beans and snaps. The hard work is done though because the hills are ready for the watermelon seeds and the bean rows are marked out. 

I planted two rows of cabbage seeds, ten sweet potatoes and seven rows of corn. I had six marked out leaving the necessary space for other stuff but I had enough seed rooted for another row and I just couldn't make myself toss the seed. It doesn't sound like much but it's 20 foot rows planted every six inches. 

I did see that we have potato plants sprouting so I made the girls all do a happy dance with me because we got a lot of rain right after we planted and we were worried it might have caused the potatoes to rot. I'm sore from all of the squatting, it always takes some time to physically adjust to the summer work. And I have sun burn. I also dug up and cleared out 2 wheel barrows of rock. Someone had plants and flowers with the stone in a spot near the house but not right up against it. Well the weeds had taken over whatever plants and flowers were there are long gone.

I have started giving the kittens a little canned cat food. They took to it like cows to cud. The smallest grey kitten was the first one to climb out of the cage and the first to start playing with me. Now when she wants out to play or to be picked up she meows and meows and quickly paces back and forth. It's so funny because she is so young and tiny. I held her the other day and she just layed in my arm and would lick my arm and softly paw at my one tattoo. I took each of them outside for a little while yesterday. I sat on the ground with them on my lap and they just crawled around. Eventually venturing onto the grass or I would put them on the ground. I am starting to be covered in little scratches. 

Hubby fussed yesterday about having to carry toilet pieces over baby gates. Not at me just in general. I use a small plastic container to scoop Thump's pellets. I pour half in his dish in the morning and leave the rest until the evening. Thump was in his box snoozing so I picked up his pellet scoop and shook it. He came flying into his cage for pellets. I told hubby it takes no time at all to put him in his cage. I let him back out after the work was done and I had the baby gates back up. 

I also hand fed him a few pellets. One of the girls was with me so I put a few pellets in her hand but Thumper would not eat them until I took them back and offered them to him myself. I find that interesting. He acts like he would do anything for pellets. It's crazy at times how he comes running, jumps in his cage and slides across to his dish practically bowling me over in the procees yet he wouldn't eat out of her hand. I guess he is a momma's boy!


----------



## Pipsqueak

That sucks about your husbands work. :/ Mmm I bet you can't wait for all that home grown food! The smallest kitten seems like she has quite the character lol. Aww that's kinda sweet that Thumper will only take food from you.


----------



## PaGal

Emily...Yes, it does. Although we were both hoping to accomplish a lot while he was off we were also looking forward to having some quiet time together. I am looking forward to the food especially the tomatoes and watermelon. The kitty does have a great personality and will make a good kitty for someone since she really seems to like attention.


----------



## whitelop

Your garden sounds awesome! I really wish mine was that big. We still can't decide on or figure out if we want to pay for a tiller, since they're really expensive. My husband would use it more for his car track and I would use it for my flower beds and veggie garden, but we still can't decide if its worth the $600 for a good rear tine one. But he has cleared out part of the field pretty good, so I may be able to hand till some stuff and make another little area for veggies. I'll just have to add that to the list of stuff I'd like to do. LOL 

Thumper probably didn't take the pellets from your one girl, because he isn't bonded to her and he doesn't trust her to feed him. Ellie won't eat from anyone elses hand other than mine. 
I want a kitten. I have two old cats that will probably be heading off to the bridge sooner rather than later, so I want replacements! haha. Not really, I just like kittens and I do really love my cats even though they push me to edge of my sanity. 

Is your husband a fire fighter? Or an EMT? Being on call sounds like either of those. Plus this weekend, while all the people are at home the injury rate goes through the roof! haha. 
At least you did get stuff done though even though he was on call. Its always great to have productive days in a row, it makes you feel better about everything!


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...they are crazy expensive. We were given one by my hubbies uncle, the other we bought so we have a rear tine and a front tine. We loaned the one from the uncle to our one neighbor last year and it hasn't come back yet. No worries though he's a good guy. Plus we know where he lives. Ha! We bought ours used but still paid a good bit. It was well worth it though. The best time to buy is off season.

I figured that's why Thump wouldn't eat from her hand but still thought it was funny how crazy excited he gets for pellets. I swear he would climb onto my head if I put some up there. If I could get a kitty to you , you would be more than welcome to have one. I so worry about them having a hard life or worse with the wrong person. Too many people find it too easy to dispose of a pet once they lose interest.

No, not an EMT or Firefighter. He does mechanical work for large plants and places like hospitals and such. The guys are on call on a rotation so it's usually not bad because it's only once a month. Most times they won't get a call it just figures he'd get three.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I know I am late but I laughed out loud when you said that when you mow the acorns ricochet off the trees and hit you lol!!!! And I love your pics! Love THUMPER TOWN! Love you doggy and your garden! WHICH IS HUGE!!!! And I love Thumper and your kitten!!!! teeheee!


----------



## Katielovesleo3

I love to watch "dog movies" with my dog, we watched 101 dalamations recently and he looked a few times and cocked his head like WAS THAT PUPPIES?! I am just like yeah look!! Can you see em boy?! And he's like......um no *puts head down, sighs, and goes back to sleep*
My dad is looking to get a border collie and I am excited! Cant wait to train it!!!


----------



## PaGal

Katie...lucky you! I really liked the stray border collie that showed up. Once he got past being shy he was very nice. He must have been for my hubby to think of keeping him. 

I read your blog all of the time but don't always have the time to comment. Sometimes I have a little time to read but not to reply. I love Pheobe's coloring and Buster is just adorable.

I'm surprised my hubby hasn't made the garden bigger.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...If you do get a tiller, I recommend the one we have. I'll have to get the details from hubby but it is awesome. It leaves the soil almost fluffy. Like when I was planting the corn and stuff the other day I was sinking to my ankles and my flip flops didn't want to stay on so I just kicked them off and the soil was so soft and fluffy. I know my hubby loves running that tiller and I noticed this year he only tilled twice usually he'll run it four times although maybe that's because the neighbor ran through with his tractor first but I think it has a lot to do with having tilled it last year. The tiller is not hard to run either and I have used it as well.


----------



## PaGal

Right now I may go string Thumper up. I just chased him away from chewing the door trim and now he is rattling the baby gate. Why must I be surrounded by animals and people that are fine with being up early? I know it's not early now but they are always so energized and ready to go early when I just want some quiet. 

It wouldn't be such a problem now if it hadn't also been occurring early this morning. 

I cleaned the 20 gallon we have one fire belly newt in the other day. The water is crystal clear and I rearranged some of the rocks and plants and I think it looks really nice. The problem is I haven't seen the newt since. I think he may have escaped and I have checked throughout the house but I haven't spotted him. How do newts disappear completely with not traces to be found? It's crazy.


----------



## whitelop

OH NO! A missing newt! haha. Thats terrible, I hope you find it! They need water right? Is it a big one or a small one? 

Thats how I feel too, I just want some quiet until like noon, so I can do stuff. But no, I have a kid who is having a tantrum day. Like a super whiny tantrum day.

Yes, let me know what tiller you guys have! We really want one, but we just haven't found the right deal yet. Even used ones in our area are expensive. Its so crazy, considering they have a weed eater motor with spikes attached to it! haha. You pay $80 for a weed eater but upwards of $700 for a good tiller. Makes no sense. My husband has a preference for Hasqvarna equipment, he wants everything to match. haha. He's picky, like a girl.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Ooh Katie you must be super excited! For the past 3 hours my two younger siblings have been having a screaming match. Oh the joy.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I so know what you mean about naughty rabbits. Both Snowy and Houdini have been driving me mad tonight. Snowy has decided to chew holes in their cushion and I´ve repaired it twice already in less than two hours. I´ve now turned it upside down and hope he doesn´t figure out how to put it back the right way up. Houdini has figured out how to get on the dining room table...yes, I´ve had to rearrange the furniture to stop him and then I catch him on his back legs reaching up to nibble my diary on the coffee table....that bunny is so looking to live a very short life lol. Some days they just try your patience to the limits.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...the newts not too big, about four inches long and yes they need water. they can be out for a while but do have to go back to get wet. I just don't know where he could have gotten to. I've looked under beds, dressers, couch. It's ridiculous though, we've had him for 2 or 3 years and now all of a sudden he decides to escape and after I made his tank all beautiful for him.

I would survive if I could just have an hour of quiet when I get up but I start rolling as soon as I'm out of bed. I think I'm just worn out from the school year. At least during the summer I can sleep past the crack of dawn till like 7 and although it's not quiet I can at least take some time to drink a cup of joe and wake up before I move much.

Your hubby kinda sounds like mine. I know most of his hand tools like screw drivers have to be craftsman. Other tools he's particular about is well so it limits the gifts I can give him. If it's a tool or something along those lines he's happy. Most other stuff will just sit and collect dust. Fine by me though I love home improvement stores and yes the tool dept. at Sears.

I had one of the girls crying in the shower one day last week. All because she has some superficial kitten scratches on her hand and it was itching. We keep saying we need to toughen these girls up. Ha!

Emily...too bad you couldn't get one of the dogs to herd them outside when they start that. Ha!

Chris...so it's not just my bun, huh? I swear they seem to know the worst times to act up and they do.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Lol that's not a bad idea! When we were kids my dad would just look at us and say 'rub some dirt on it' lol, needless to say we stopped complaining about our little scratches to our parents.


----------



## PaGal

Emily...maybe I'll try that next time  only problem being is most of the time when I'm joking they take me as serious. Hubby had someone run into the back of his work van and smashed in one door and banged the other up. The girls asked what happened so I told them I got mad and kicked it. They totally believed me. We just tell them to Cowboy Up.


I took the littlest grey kitty outside as she was crying for attention. I had her on our patio and the dog came along. As so as she saw him she hissed, growled and stood on her tip toes with her back arched and little baby hair all standing up. When the dog got a little closer she swiped at him. Ha! Two of his paws would make her and yet she swiped at him. Too funny!

They are really liking the canned food. I took them out some and after a moment while I was getting everything ready I guess they got a whiff of it because they all started meowing, usually only the one girl meows much.


----------



## Pipsqueak

OMG they believed you? LOL! Aww I think the little gray kitty wants you to keep her.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your little gray kitten sounds really cute! I can't believe your girls believed you, lol.


----------



## PaGal

Well the girls know we do not lie, I guess they still have to figure out how to tell when we are joking though. I guess that will come more as they learn better how to think logically. 

The little grey girl is a character. I know I have time before I start doing something about finding homes for the kittens so I'm not worrying about it right now. It's possible one or more will remain but we'll face that when necessary. I think though that she may be rubbing off on the male grey kitten with the dark nose because he has started meowing along with her a few times. All of them seem more willing to come see us which could be them just maturing but I think it also has to do with now feeding them some food since this started after having food a few times.

I got some pretty good sunburn on my legs yesterday so they hurt plus they are sore from so much squatting and planting. Now I cracked my shin off our trailer hitch. My shoulder and wrist joints on my left arm are really aching and cracking a lot. I think I have joint issues which have been annoyed by pulling our hose across the yard. Our hose is about 100 ft long, extra thick and kinks like crazy. I want a vacation!

I was saying again yesterday how nice a pool would be and my hubby said to me he will get me a pool this year. He went on to say he will also take me fishing this year and on a vacation. So I said he screwed me. I told him you know any time we say something out loud that we are planning something always happens to ruin it. Ha! I then also asked him if he did it on purpose to get out of doing those things because he knows they won't happen now. 

We had two toady frogs come into the garage last night. I got one out last night and the other today. The light from the garage attracts bugs and the bugs attract the frogs and toads. You would think we would have less bugs with all the toads and frogs.

I remember a movie in which two guys thought their buddy had been turned into a toady frog by sirens. Later when they saw their buddy in a movie theatre the one was trying to whisper to the buddy about but he couldn't hear him but he kept whispering how they thought he was a toady frog. Anyone remember remember the name of that movie? With George Clooney? That part made me laugh so hard. Now I have to call them toady frogs and I think of that every time I see one.

So we've had one dear coming into the garden every night. yah, we need to get our fence and stuff up. The deer we believe is looking for acorns since he hasn't messed with our plants at all. We raked everything from the yard into our garden in the fall and set fire to the leaves but had a ton of acorns left. I did rake those back out before we tilled. I took my dog out last night. We always take him on his leash because at night he will chase anything he see even though he can't see well enough to know what he is chasing as we found out during the two attempts to chase skunks. We have one of those retractable leashes so we don't have to have him right on top of us while he does his thing. Just recently part of it stripped so the brake part of it doesn't work that well and I haven't had the chance to get a new one yet. I was walking him out last night and scanning for any animals so I would be prepared if he took off after an animal especially since his leash isn't working well and if I'm not prepared the dog will pull me over. So I'm walking and scanning and walking and scanning and seeing nothing and start to relax and quick that freeakin' deer ran from what was my neighbors garden last year but so far is just a large patch of tall weeds and of course the dog took off. He did stop when I hollered which he will do if you holler before he's gotten very far. Boy though did that get my blood flowing. My legs were even shaking. I expected a small animal but not that big deer, not that close as they are usually further in the field.


----------



## whitelop

We have a herd of 5 deer that live in our field. They never come into the fenced part of the yard, but I can hear them in the woods at night a lot of the time. 
Get your husband and all the guys to pee around the edge of the garden, it will keep the deer away when they smell it. Or to keep them out of the garden with more than the fence, you could get some corn for them. 
I usually buy a bushel of corn at some point in the summer for a cookout and all the left over ears or ears that are bad and the husks always go into the field for the deer and whatever else wants it. I bought a 50 lb bag of deer corn last year for $8, from the walmart. 

I would be worried that your dog would jerk your arm out of the socket. haha. That would be terrible! 

I think squatting always seems to be the worst. haha. Its like you can get up and down a few times just fine, but that 12th time is a little bit harder and then the 38th time is the hardest. ahaha. I always feel broken after doing yard work too. My joints sound like yours, not great. So it hurts.


----------



## PaGal

Maybe I can get them to pee around the garden till we get the fence up. I know hanging irish spring soap is supposed to keep them away. Plus we will put up some poles and hang some aluminum pie pans from them. They move in the wind plus bang off the poles. Oh and my head when it's windy and I'm weeding. Ha! We haven't had a problem before with deer in the garden but usually we don't have acorns in it through the winter and the fence is usually put up as soon as we start to plant. I think the deer around here have plenty of other things to eat.

Our corn started to pop through the ground today. Hubby noticed it this morning. I went shopping first thing and didn't get a chance to check on the garden till this afternoon and the birds pulled up most of the baby corn plants so the poles have to go up as that kept the birds away last year. I put some more corn in my glass dish preparing it to grow roots and I put it in our enclosed trailer. It will be very warm in there as it hit 92 today.

That's why I usually don't relax completely when he's on leash. The worst is when I don't expect it and it's night so your visions not the best. I've hurt my leg when he jerked me once before and I took a hard step when I didn't expect to be moving. Then I cuss him out. 

Squatting is hard especially squat, stand, take a step, squat again. After a while I kneel but then later my knees feel torn up. I guess the somewhat sandy soil makes it feel like my knees were scrubbed with sand paper. I need a day off so the joints can heal. I think my mower needs greased as the steering is tight so that kept my shoulder hurting and then today I had to lug groceries including 2 bags of cat litter and 1 bag of Thumpers.


----------



## PaGal

I put up a shelf made of cardboard and zip ties in the kitten cage. It's low so they won't get hurt if they fall off of it. I also realized they are peeing in the cage now so the sheet is gone. Hubby earlier had attached a three sided box to the front of the cage so momma can get in and out but the kittens can't. So one side of the box is missing. The missing side is up against the open side of the cage so basically making the cage a little longer but momma can jump in through the top of the box as it is open. 

So it's 92 out. I needed to clean the tray in the bottom of the cage. It slides out through the front but could only slide so far due to the box. Plus I was trying to slide it while also watching and moving kittens as needed and when I could reach them so they wouldn't get their paws hurt by me sliding the pan. Then I realized there was a puddle of pee under the cage from the pee leaking out of a small crack in the plastic bottom of the cage. It was crazy trying to do all of this clean with five kittens running around so I thought for a minute and then grabbed our cat carrier and one by one put all five kittens in it. This took a while as they don't come when you call them and I can't reach the back of the cage due to the box at the front. Finally get them all in, sweat pouring off me, yelling at my long hair that's making me hotter and getting in my way and slowing me down. The mail lady honks with a package. The phone rings, kittens are all meowing like crazy not happy they are all trapped in a small space together and momma cat is chortling non stop at me and getting underfoot. All I want to be is done. I have other things to do as well. Finally got done. I also got a small litter box together and in there for them. I hope they learn quickly because I've cleaned up pee a couple of times as well as poop. Their poop smells and is sticky. I will take mounds of round bunny poo and day!

The store didn't have the dog leash so I'm stuck with the stripped one but I saved myself a little money when I realized this morning I have a bowl for Thump's pellets so I don't have to buy one. It's the one I bought when I brought him home as a wee bun. I used to fill half a side with hay and the other with pellets and he would sit in it. He won't sit in it now. 

I have a gallon of milk that should be gone in the morning so if I remember I'll set it next to Thump and get his pic.


----------



## PaGal

The animals are going to make me lose my mind!

Thumper now pushes his litter box around. I don't know if it's just out of boredom or he doesn't want to sit in it to eat his hay. The big problem with it is he has peed a time or two outside of the litter box. I think he's just missing and getting it over the edge. So I'm thinking of building a wooden frame with a hay rack built in so maybe he can't move it and I still want to build a base with wheels so I can move his cage easier to clean. I am so tired of fiddling with his set up. It feels like that's all I do. I have had him here for over a year I would think by now everything would be right and working well. Ahhhhh!

I got to clean up more kitty poo and pee last night. I know the kitties can't help it and it wouldn't be a big deal but the set up of the cage makes it so difficult so I'm going to have to do something about that. Ahhhh!

Before Izzy had the kittens I set up a nice clean litter box all ready for just her to use in the side of the garage where we knew the kittens would be. We also figured if we separated her she wouldn't have to be concerned about the other cat or the dog when he's out there. She has not used the litter box ever. She goes to the other side of the garage and uses the one there. So figure maybe she doesn't want to potty near the kitten, maybe in the wild they would do that so as not to attract predators near the den. We made sure last night and this morning to keep the door shut tight so she would have to go there so the kittens could see her use the litter box. 

She finally used it but missed and wound up pooping in a bowl for water. Ahhhh! And I don't know if it's usual for her or just from all the extra food while being pregnant and now nursing but she has the worst smelling poo I have ever smelled except for lizard poo. 

I went outside this morning and a white pick up was leaving. I thought maybe it was our neighbor but then noticed I have a large maroon arrow painted in my grass. After thinking wtf? for a few moments I remembered they are supposed to come put our dish on a pole finally today and the electric guy needed to come mark first. And hubby ordered a radiator for our explorer that will be delivered today. 

I want to get rid of our phone. it rings a lot and mostly it's either sales calls and no I'm not interested or buying, we get quite a few calls for some lady that must have had this number before but we've had it for three years now, or collection agencies and they are not for us. We don't owe much and what we do we pay on time. I guess I need to figure out if our phone will allow me to set certain ring tones to specific numbers then I could ignore some calls.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. You poor thing with all your animals and their poop. ITS THE WORST! I hate poop, especially cat poop. 
Could you put a little litter box in the pen with the kittens? When I had kittens they decided they wanted to poop in one place and I put a box there for them and they just started to use it. Cats are pretty smart, but you know that! 

I used to have to attach Foo's litter box to the side of her cage because she would move it around. Maybe its because he has a bigger cage and more room for movement that he's moving stuff around or maybe he's getting bored. I would zip tie the litter box to the cage and that stopped her from moving it and peeing where the litter box WAS instead of where it was after she moved it. hahaha. I had to zip tie her hay box to the cage too because she would move it and make a mess with the hay. 

I'm really glad we don't have a house phone. Sometimes I would like one, because I get no signal in my house with my cell phone so a house phone would be nice. But other than that, I don't want to hear it ring all the time with people wanting money or trying to sell stuff or whatever. hahaha.


----------



## PaGal

I did put a small litter box in the pen with the kittens yesterday, I cleaned up some poo and soaked some paper towel in the pee and placed it in there. I also caught the one when it was first trying to poo and quick put her in and she did stay and go in there. One of them peed outside the litter box but was then digging at the cage bottom like she was trying to cover it. I know it won't take long at all for them to learn and it will be easier once I rearrange the set up. 

The thing I use as a hay rack is zip tied to the side of his cage. Zip tying his litter box wouldn't work. I take the whole litter box outside for cleaning every day and would not want to spend the time zip tying every day or the cost. I'll have to try and think of something that could attach it to the side of the cage but be reused, some sort of hook or clip maybe.

I have been thinking of switching to just a cell phone for at home, I would also take it with me when I'm not at home. I don't leave home much so hubby and kids would be able to use it when their home. I know a place that gives you unlimited text and calls including long distance and some data for$50 a month. I just need to fork out the money for a phone. They are crazy expensive at least in my mind.

The other night my cell phone rang at 2 in the morning. A few days later I have 10 texts all from the same number. The only people that have my cell are my kids, hubby and the school. So I guess even having a cell may not stop so many unwanted or wrong calls.


----------



## whitelop

No it doesn't. I get telemarketer calls on my cell too. Its ridiculous. No one is safe from those calls! hahaha. 

The kittens will understand soon enough and then they'll be good little kitties and you'll be smooth sailing! LOL

You could use a carabener or something like that to hook the litter box to the wire of the cage. It was a pain in the butt to cut and replace the zip ties everyday when I cleaned Foo's litter box. I only cleaned her hay box every week so that wasn't that bad. But she couldn't be on the wet litter for more than a day because she had bum issues, so litter box was very frequent. haha. Talk about time consuming.


----------



## PaGal

Well I didn't see any poo or pee on the floor of the pen today so either Izzy took care of it or the kittens used the litter box but covered it well. I put a dish of water in there and at least twice that we saw a kitten fell into it. I wasn't worried though as it's so hot it probably felt good and I knew they would dry very quickly. 

I took each out for a few minutes of romp in the garage. They are so funny when they see the dog as he was out there. They did get to see him sniffing their momma while she just lay there so maybe they'll learn dogs aren't always a bad thing. The tiniest one really started to run and she can run fast for her size.

I watered the garden today and so far we have seven watermelons that have poked their heads through the ground. 

I have my little plastic planters that I put lavender seeds in right inside the garage door. There were two toads laying in them. I managed to catch one and put him outside. I'll check in a little while to see if the other comes back. I may put a pot of dirt there to make it easier to catch the toads that get in if they'll lay in the soil. 

I did play with Thumper for a little today. I usually play with him every day just some days for longer periods. I did take one baby gate down so he could roam the kitchen and dining room but he refused to leave his room through that doorway. If I get the time this weekend I'll take the other gate down and let him roam as I know he'll leave through that doorway it's just difficult getting the gate back up. 

I need to get out there and weed the garden but I'm going to have to wear pants due to already having bad sunburn. It needs to heal already as it's way too hot for pants outside.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Litter boxes are a pain. I´m lucky that mine like theirs just where they are so no problems. 

it´s getting hot here now, I was on the beach yesterday for a couple of hours and caught the sun on my face and that was only half an hour and then I put my hat on. I must put my 50 factor in my bag again. I hate sunburn so usually avoid it most years now. 

Unwanted calls are a pain...we gets loads from phone companies and people selling you allsorts. Usually, if I answer in English they just hang up haha or if they ask for the owner of the house, I tell them they´re not here. 

You have loads of work with all those animals. I´m exhausted with three buns so I can´t imagine what you feel like.


----------



## PaGal

I'm short on time but I just had to share. The school is having awards assemblies today. I just got back from the awards assembly for the twins. I am so proud of those two that I have been in tears since being at the school. 

Both received awards for making their AR (reading) goals for both the last nine weeks as well as for making their AR goals for the entire year. 

They both received an award for straight A honor roll for the last nine weeks as well as for the entire year. 

They also received an award each for being the top #1 and #2 readers out of the entire school!

Their older sister made #2 reader out of the entire school last year and this year they wanted to be #1.

This means so much to us. The girls haven't had it easy in life and have had to deal with some things no child should have to but they are such wonderful girls and we are so happy that through it all they have done so well. We will definitely be celebrating!

I still have to attend the awards ceremony for the oldest. 

I hope to catch up on everything later but haven't had much time due to so many activities at school since it's the end of the year and because I have had computer problems.


----------



## whitelop

Awww! Congratulations to the girls! They sound like bright wonderful girls and they probably worked so hard and deserve those top ranked spots! 

Can't wait to hear about everything thats been going on!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Yay! Congratulations to your twins! I'm sure they are great readers to win 1# place! Congratulations!  That is so great!

Like Morgan said, I can't wait to hear about everything that has passed!


----------



## Pipsqueak

Congratulations to the girls!  I'm sure they worked really hard and they should be extremely proud of themselves.


----------



## PaGal

Thank you everyone. The girls did work hard although they are smart as well.

The oldest received awards for meeting her AR goal for the nine weeks and for the entire year. She received awards for A B honor roll for the nine weeks and for the entire year. 

I didn't get to talk to her for long after but she did say she would have received 3rd highest reader for the school but her teacher deleted some of her points due to the books being under her reading level. She did receive an award for being the top highest reader in her class.

Coming home though was bad. There was a turtle on the road, not on my side. A pick up was coming so I moved way over so he could move over so that he could avoid hitting the turtle. He didn't though. The poor thing exploded sending a mess flying my way.

I am beyond livid. Due to their being underaged persons on here I will say no more.

It rained again. Not what we need. The tropical storm came through here on Friday and dumped between 7 and 9 inches of rain on us. We have never had so much water sitting in the yard. Our soil being somewhat sandy drains very well yet usually remains a little damp a little below the surface. We were here for hurricane Isabell and it didn't leave water like this behind. 

The water was flowing through the garden like a stream. Our hill for the sweet potatoes acted as a dam until the water washed part of it away. Our potatoes are wilted and I'm sure it's due to all the rain. We can't get into the garden and we need to. Hubby went out on Saturday and sunk above his ankles. I went out yesterday since I weigh less and I sunk to my ankles. 

We need to replant corn since the ravens pulled most of our plants up. Now the sun is out which may not be a good thing as we are under a threat of severe weather which will be greater if the sun comes out plus it could burn our plants since they are wet from the rain.

On top of it the hubby will be stressing over the garden. 

I can't even remember what all has gone on this past week. I went to Field Day at the school. That was fun except I had a migraine by the time I got home. I made the girls and I popcorn and we watched Brave which I had recorded. The oldest was having a bad day and spilt her popcorn so I gave her mine. 

The next day I was at school for a Wax Museum. The 5th grade were split into groups of four and made sets and had to stand like wax figures until you pushed a button and then they had to act out a skit. It was all based on certain periods of history and they dressed for their parts so that was pretty cool. 

I have been rushing around like mad to get everything done that needs done with having less time due to the school stuff going on. Trying to keep up with the animals. That little kitten girl finds more ways to escape and I come across her just running around the garage like crazy in complete happiness. 

Thumper chewed a hole in his one gate. Don't worry he didn't eat it. Hubby called him a bad name the other day as he kept chasing him away from the gate but Thumper just would not stop. I told him he just wants someone to come play with him. 

My laptop had a bug in it which was making posting impossible. I finally got that fixed but then our internet wasn't working well because that was Friday with all the rain.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh yes, they are smart, no doubt about that!  They must be so excited!

Oh that doesn't sound good. I wish he did move over for the turtle.  The poor thing. I bet most of us would have moved over for it.

We are getting a lot of rain here as well. Maybe half an hour ago it was raining like crazy but it stopped after like 10 minutes. I don't really mind the rain as it means less watering for us. Some days its really dry and hot here and others its raining like crazy. That is a TON of rain you guys got.

Woah, you guys sunk to your ankles under the mud?! That's crazy! Its never been that muddy here and believe me, its been pretty muddy here. 

I'm sorry the ravens got your corn. Its not fun seeing your hard work destroyed by animals and the weather.

The little kitten girl sounds so sweet! I love kittens! 

I hate when computers get bugs and virus'. My laptop had a virus for like 3 weeks once. It wasn't fun.


----------



## whitelop

Clemson University did a study a while ago about turtles. It was on yahoo news. A few students put a rubber turtle in the road to record how many people would hit it in a specific amount of times. It was hit like 50 times within the first 7 minutes! The students were totally shocked by what they recorded. So they went to other roads and they put the turtle in different places on the road. They put it like a little to the right of center line and there were people crossing the line JUST TO HIT THE TURTLE. People would endanger their own lives to hit the fake rubber turtle. It was incredible the lack of care people have for the turtles. I stop and get them when I see them, no matter how many I see or where they are on the road. I don't care at all, I will always save a turtle and put it on the side of the road it was heading towards. 

Too bad we can't all have the wildlife crossings. I think these help to save A LOT of animals from being hit by cars. 






We've had a lot of rain the last few days too. Today we just had serious winds and it knocked part of a tree down in my yard. When the tree fell, it broke another tree and theres just a huge mess out there now. Ugh. I'm so sick of the weird weather. 

It sounds like you've been really busy! Its got to be hard having 3 in school and they do all the school things and you're involved. It sounds like you need a VACATION!


----------



## Pipsqueak

Congrats again to all the girls for their hard work! 

We've been having nasty weather here too, last night it was pouring buckets, water drains really quick here but it was pretty muddy, and it was the kind of mud that you actually sink into not just the slippery stuff. I'm sorry about all your garden stuff wilting.  It sucks when you've done all that hard work and then in like a couple days it's all washed away. That little girl sounds like a real stinker, and when you're not having the best of days a little kitten running around making mischief hardly helps.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Well done girls, it really makes me smile when I read about kids who are good at reading and enjoy it. They have done so well and I bet you are so proud. 

That is such a shame about the turtle, people are such idiots and that study is awful, can´t believe so many people would do it deliberately. 

What is happening to the weather....it´s been so weird here as well, usually we´re well into nice sunny hot weather and it´s been really changeable the last few weeks. We had really strong winds over the weekend and it´s been quite cold and cloudy at times. I have got so many clothes all over my room at the moment as one day it´s a bikini and the next it´s a thick jumper. I just want it to make up its mind so I can put one set of clothes away. 

And talking of headaches, I was translating on Thursday at a meeting from English to Spanish...it lasted just over four hours and by the time I got home I had such a bad headache which lasted until Sunday...haven´t had one like that for quite a few years. Don´t miss them either.


----------



## PaGal

Sorry guys but I'm just going to a general reply to all of you. It's not that I don't feel you all deserve a reply specifically to you but it will take a little while for me to catch up and unfortunately this week is going to continue with being extra busy. 

I read about the turtle study myself and it certainly did not make me like people more. The hubby's mother back when we were still talking to her was in her yard getting ready to set fire to a turtle. We of course took it and put it in the woods. It had been heading that direction and it was certainly better off than leaving it to be burnt. What is wrong with people? Turtles never hurt anyone well except for snappers and I'm sure that's mostly from people messing with them. I swear I'm traumatized from the turtle this afternoon. 

I hate seeing animals hit on the road. I go out of my way to try and avoid hitting caterpillars on the road. Granted I won't risk having an accident to avoid hitting one but as long as I can safely swerve I do.

Well we didn't get any severe weather but we did get plenty more rain. My yard is a puddle and the noise of frogs is overwhelming. We have so many different kinds and they make so many different sounds and all at the same time. 

Sorry about the tree Morgan, I know what a pain that can be. Last year a branch fell off our neighbors tree but it fell in our drive way. Hubby couldn't get home because it was so big. I took pictures a week ago to show you all. Hubby ran the chain saw while I hauled and stacked pieces, the girls and the neighbor lady hauled the side shoot branches and piled them up. The larger pieces hubby and I rolled to the side of their yard out of the drive way.


----------



## whitelop

Why would you set fire to a turtle? I mean really?! Thats insane! I love turtles, all they want to do is eat and mate and do whatever turtles do. They don't do anything to people. Even my giant snapper, she stays in the pond and doesn't bother anyone. 

Thats a lot of branch to fall in your driveway! 

I listen to frogs all the time, so I don't even hear them anymore. haha. They're constant. 

I couldn't imagine being as busy as you are! Now, I feel like I have it easy!


----------



## curiouscarrot

Woohoo! Clever! Deserves bunny hugs, for sure.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...she's just that type. had a house built here in the country, had almost all of the trees cut down and hates all living things whether a threat or not. It's kind of funny because she is the only person my dog has ever not liked. I had him in the yard with me off leash once when she made the mistake of walking past. My dog just started running circles around her and growling. He would also bark and growl every time she walked past and he was in the house. Animals know!

Usually we don't seem to have all the frogs calling at the same time like we do now. We have ones that sound like lambs. I'm not sure what they are but I swear they are invisible. I was outside and could hear them calling from all around me and close but spent 15 minutes straining to see just one and never did.


We took the girls out to dinner last night to celebrate. We all enjoyed it and ate way too much. I hadn't ate all day so I over did it and was miserable for a while. When the girls do well on report cards we give them a special meal to celebrate whether they choose something that we cook or they pick a favorite restaurant. Either way it costs us because they have us cook steak or bbq ribs or their favorite restaurants are pricy but we like letting them know we are proud of them and that school is important. We don't push them to get straight A's but they do. 

The oldest girl definitely should have got 3rd for highest reader. She was told when starting at this school that after meeting her AR goal she could then read and test on any book, not just one on her level. So she had read and tested on some below her level just because she thought they would be good books. Well her teacher deleted those ones because she felt it was that she could read any level book but could only read and test on ones on her level. 

One reason she is so upset is because the top 3 readers from the school all get a gift card to the book store. 1st is $50, 2nd is $25 and 3rd is $15. We are going to take her to the book store and let her spend $15. If we felt she had been just reading and testing on easy books just to accumulate points we wouldn't but she wasn't, just trying to read books she would enjoy and her reading level is high enough to make it difficult for her to find books to read at her level because they are limited.

The kittens are eating some hard food now.

Last week I also planted two carnation plants and a pink double knock out rose bush. Now I'm hoping they survive all this rain we got right after planting. I also have to put more dirt around the tops since some washed away. I'll get some from the garden once it dries up enough to work with. I plan to get another pink knock out this week. Eventually I want to get some more but of other colors. Then I will plant some other smaller plants or flowers around them. 

I got to spend some time with Thump last night. He was drinking his water when I went in. He came out after I had sat down on the floor and chinned my toes with his soggy chin. I didn't mind. I have so been missing my bunny time. 

He was also eating out of his box of hay and I lifted one end so it would be easier for him to reach in it. Well he wound up stepping in with his front feets and boy does he have some heft to him. I need to weigh him again. I also noticed that when I walk in his room, I walk slowly and barely lift my feet when he is running around but he purposely runs into me. He almost trips me and it feel like being hit by a bull. I swear he is indestructible as he hits me hard. I have also a few times elbowed him while trying to put his pellets in his dish when he goes nuts with excitement and he acts like nothing has happened even though I have heard his teeth click together with the force of the blow. 

I keep telling him if he would settle down I wouldn't have to move as slow as a 100 year old and he could get his pellets quicker but he won't listen. Crazy bun!


----------



## Pipsqueak

Jeez why would you move to the country if you hate nature lol. I agree that if the school said she could read and test books under her reading level then they should have stuck to it, heck I still love the Charlie Bone books and they're around the reading level for a 9 year old lol. I'm glad that your girls like reading so much, I read so much when I was younger(still do!), and it's so much better than just sitting around watching tv all day. I think it's really nice that you let them pick a special dinner when they accomplish something like this.  Ooh you should post pictures of all your flowers! Aww sweet Thumper, I miss my bunnies when I can't be with them every day.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That was so unfair to mark her down, I just think it´s great that she wants to read whatever the material. She sounds like a really smart lass.

Love that she´ll get her 15 dollars at the book store and great that they get to choose a special meal.

I do laugh at Thumper, I can imagine a big bunny chasing towards you, it´s bad enough sometimes when I get in the way of mine at mealtimes lol.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I agree with the others, it was really unfair to lower her score just because she reads under age books. Its great that she loves reading. 

But that's good that she gets 15 dollars to spend on books. I'm sure she'll pick out some great ones. And that's great that they get to choose a special meal.

Thumper sounds so funny! I can imagine him running around and hitting you like a bull, lol.


----------



## whitelop

I love to read all books! Even as an adult, I read a few like tween books when I was a nanny. They were funny and sometimes, its nice to read something that you don't have to think about. You can get through it in a day, have a laugh and enjoy the book! There was one I read when I was like 20 that might be on the appropriate level for the older girl, its called The Penderwicks on Gardam Street. Its about a group of sisters and their dad, he's just starting to date again after their mother passed away. Anyway, it was pretty good even for a "younger person's" book and it was sweet.
I always read WAY above my age range, so I read adult books as a child and read classical lit when I was in high school, even outside of English class. So sometimes, my brain gets over loaded and I like to read something semi-simple and just enjoy a really nice story. 

I would totally love a $15 gift card to the book store! I haven't bought a new book in so long! I could spend hours in the store just trying to find the right book and then I wind up spending WAY too much money on like 5 books. haha. Hopefully she'll find something she really enjoys! 
Do they do the summer reading lists? I remember doing that and the books get expensive. 

PS Denise, I don't know how much of a reader you are, in your non-existent spare time I mean. But I read this book originally in 11th grade English and then again as an adult and its a good one. There are excellent morals and it makes you think about things, its Things Fall Apart by Chinua Achebe. I really liked it.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Oh my gosh Morgan I loved the Penderwick books! They're great for like 9-12 year olds, or maybe even like 8-13 because the reading is pretty easy to get through and the books are so fun! And the characters are really relatable. I just got a 20 dollar amazon gift card and that's gonna get blown on books,with maybe one dollar aside for mp3 music lol.


----------



## PaGal

I will be sure to write down the titles of those books Morgan. I love reading and always have. I read so much and so quickly that I just can't afford to buy books for myself. I wish I had a second hand book store nearby but no such luck. I live just a few miles from our branch library but have gone three times when they were supposed to be open and no one was there I even waited around for 30 minutes and nothing. The third time I drove home in tears saying all I want is a book to read. 

I have read some of the books the girls have brought home from school. Some are very good plus it gives us a chance to discuss the stories. Now and then I get the opportunity to buy some for myself. When the girls were first learning to read I was looking for something I could read to them everyday and yet have the book last for at least a few days. One of their teachers I mentioned this to loaned us a whole bag of books that had been her daughters. The series is based on Junie B. Jones. I absolutely loved these books and would recommend them to anyone with younger kids. The girls loved them too. It is written in the view from Junie who goes from kindergarten to first grade throughout the series and the author does a wonderful job in capturing the mind of a child. They are so funny. One Is Junie B. Jones and the yucky, blucky fruitcake and I laughed so much I had tears running down my face. 

The girls really enjoyed them and we still talk about them. I even had a special voice for Junie so no one else could read them to the girls, they didn't enjoy it as much without the voice. 

I read anything and everything when given the chance except for romances. I used to as people would give them to me until one compared a womans breast to a sea urchin and I just couldn't make myself read one again. Some of my favorites are Watership Down of course, Lord of The Rings and the Hobbit, all of James Herriots books, Shakespeare and Poe. So my tastes are all over the place. I recommend James Herriot if you like animals. 

Yesterday I cleaned the house. The girls got out early from school which they will all week. We had an appointment to take them to and then grabbed something quick to eat. I can't wait until this week is over and it's not so busy. Well it will still be busy because it always is but it will be busy at home, I won't have to run around a lot.


----------



## PaGal

Conundrum...I wasn't outside to hear everything but my neighbor stopped over yesterday. Hubby asked if I wanted two bunnies. Now I have no idea hubbies feelings on it. Apparently the neighbor has hatched some of his chicken eggs and has more in the incubator and is wanting to free up the rabbit cage for the chicks. That's what I take from the little I heard. I could be wrong though. Here's the conundrum:

I have no idea what he will do with the buns if I don't take them. I don't know if he would just let them loose. If he will find someone else or what. I don't know the sexes. All I do know are they are not very big and from when I saw them when they were first brought home they are probably just mixes. As far as I know they are kept together. Probably the same sex as I know they were kept together before and no babies that I have heard of.

I really am not looking to having any more pets. Between the house, hubby, kids, pets we have, garden and yard work I have more than enough to keep me busy. I got a big bunny for it to be safer with the dog. I have no idea where or how I could set them up. Thumper is not neutered so that could be a problem as I could be dealing with problems such as spraying which I don't deal with now. If they are males you all know chances are bonding all three would be unsuccessful. If female then there's the whole pregnancy thing. 

I could take them in and spend time trying to find them good homes but I would still have to spend the money on some kind of set up for them and I'm assuming it would have to be now, quickly. I hate having to try to find homes for animals. I don't have much faith in people and know even nice seeming people abandon pets. It weighs on my mind that there is no guarantee they will have a home for life or will be taken care of for their lives. I already have to deal with that with the kittens and I'm not looking forward to it. At the same time if I find out he let them loose or some bad fate befell the buns I would feel so bad. 

Why me? Why do I seem to wind up dealing with other people's lack of care for their pets? I want to run away from all responsibility at this point. I'm tired of it, the worry and just want to be carefree whatever that is. 

I know I should start by talking to the neighbor myself plus hubby but it will not stop me from thinking it over for now and I would appreciate all of your input.


----------



## whitelop

You could get them and keep them outside in a hutch? I don't see a problem with outdoor rabbits at all. Your hub likes to build stuff right? He could build something really nice for them with a run so they could get some exercise time. You guys are probably outside a lot anyways, so they would get plenty of attention. Then in the winter, you could move them into a corner of the garage and they would be fine without heat. Thats what I would do if I were in that position. 
But you might be opposed to outdoor rabbits. I'm not sure. If it weren't so hot and nasty here all the time, with our massive mosquitoes; I would build Ellie a really nice and big outdoor hutch with run and she could spend lots of time out there. 

Thats really good that you read to the girls like that! I read to AJ too. He's got a TON of books. He has some Sesame Street books, each one is a letter of the alphabet and the stories are related to the letter. He loves those books. I just read like W to Z last night. haha. I also have this special edition Charlotte's Web, its hardback and MUCH bigger than the normal books, its also got really nice illustrations in it. Its lovely, I read him that one too. Even though it makes me cry every time I read it. 

I hope you figure out what to do with the bunnies, if you decide to take them. I hope that guy doesn't let the go free though, that would be terrible.


----------



## PaGal

I gave hubby a call while on my way to grocery shop. He basically left the decision up to me but would feel as bad as me if there was a bad outcome for the buns. I should have known anyway what I would do. I couldn't stand by and do nothing so I will be taking them. I was going to stop by the neighbors on my way home but didn't see either vehicle so asked the son who just got off the bus to have his dad call me or stop by. 

I guess I could live with outside buns but have always preferred pets to be indoors or at least the ones that can be. I am not sure if we will keep them or find other homes. I think I'll put off deciding until school is done for the year and we have found homes for the kittens. Once those two things are off of my shoulders it may not seem so difficult. I also haven't even had the chance to finish what I want to do with Thump's cage yet and now have to worry about something for the other buns. 

I am so ready to be done with Thumps though, it should cut back on his mess which wasn't bad until I got him the bigger cage.


----------



## Chrisdoc

It is so difficult when you see animals in that situation. I think Morgan´s idea is a good one to have them as outdoor buns if you can live with that and they will have each other for company. I hope it all works out. 

Morgan, Things fall apart...I haven´t read that in years and I found my copy when I was getting rid of all my books to the charity shop a little while ago. I read that at school and it is such a great book. Denise, she should definitely read that. 

I also love reading a get through loads of books in the summer. After saying I´d never get one, my friend gave me a kindle last year and I love it now, I carry about with me all the time and if I have a bit of free time, I can get it out and read. I love stopping off on the way home to have a drink and read for a while sitting in the sun. There are loads of free books you can download as well. 

I used to love reading stories to my nieces and nephews. I worked for a while here as a storyteller in the hotels entertaining the kids and reading stories. I really did enjoy watching their rapt faces taking in every word you say and loving it.


----------



## PaGal

I am so very tired and all I want to do is sleep. I don't want to deal with anything. I rushed around this morning trying to get some work done. I brought our lawn furniture in due to possible high winds and such with storms that are supposed to come through later. I need a basement. I would be cool as a cucumber with a basement. Instead I feel panicky. 

I went to school to help out today. Fifth grade had a cook out. I basically helped to put hot dogs on buns and then wrap them in aluminum foil and stack them up till we had enough for the four classes. Then I put condiments on for the kids as they came through the line of food. We had enough hot dogs for 100 students, teachers, the parents that came and there were a lot left when we were done. I swear I'll be smelling hot dogs for days. 

I enjoyed it though. I like being a help, enjoyed talking to the other parents, grandparents, teachers and students and by far the majority of students were nice and polite. Most said thank you and please. Kids are still raised right in the country!

I guess I'll be purchasing another cage like Thumper's for the two other buns. I have to wait till hubby gets home or till I can at least talk to him. Thumper's was here in three days and I believe the neighbor will wait that long. 

I had a ground hog and also two small kittens run across the road in front of me. It has been one of those days. Other crazy stuff to deal with but I won't make you all have to listen to it.


----------



## whitelop

Thats a lot of hot dogs! haha. I'm glad it was enjoyable though! It kind of makes me look forward to when AJ is in school, doing stuff like that. 

I've never seen a ground hog. How crazy that one ran out in front of you. Its like going further south, the armadillos that are always on the road. 

I feel the same way with being tired. And my head has been hurting for days now. Maybe you can lay down and take a rest! That would be nice. Or at least just sit on the couch and take a few minutes to put your feet up and relax.


----------



## curiouscarrot

I'm surprised that any groundhogs are prepared to show their faces in public after Punxsutawney Phil's efforts this year. 

Have you suggested to the people you are taking the rabbits from that they contribute to the accommodation for them?


----------



## PaGal

I do like helping out but sometimes like the past two weeks I wonder what I have gotten myself into. Ha!

I have been having migraines or near migraines for about three weeks now. I can't figure out what is triggering them so I can't avoid whatever it is. I try not to take anything because anymore that stuff upsets my stomach so I either deal with a headache or risk dealing with a stomach ache or it doesn't help my head so I have the headache and it upsets my stomach. 

Well hubby is just as tired as me. I got up off the couch and made dinner while he started what he has to do in the garage. His work buddy ate with us. Of course the one day I make something quick and simple. Hubby has had me make him two cups of coffee and usually after work he doesn't drink any. I wish I could have someone make me a cup. Time to teach the girls. Ha!

The storms rolled through. It got bad but everything here is fine. Lots of damage in the state and power out though. I was worried as hubby started on his way home right when the line of storms was getting to our area. He came home grumpy because of the crazy drivers on the roads that were putting his life in danger. He said everyone was driving like nothing was going on even though we had crazy winds and there was debris and trees down on the roads.

I did get another pink double knock out rose bush to plant and will hopefully get to plant it tomorrow. I saw two regular rose bushes I want as well. I may get them next time I go shopping. I bought hubby a floor jack stand for atv's and dirtbikes for father's day along with some smaller gifts. I gave him the floor jack on Wednesday when I bought it though since I figured he would have a use for it before then and he's using it today. The girls and I have the small things to give him on Father's day.


----------



## PaGal

Well I did it. I just purchased an X pen for the buns. I figured it is more versatile than a cage. I can use it as a smaller cage at first because I know they are not litter box trained. I guess maybe I'll eventually use it to separate Thumper's room into two for everyone. I really don't know though. I may be worrying about everything too much but I have been really too tired to think straight the past few days. I spent hours yesterday in the crazy heat working to get our home made cage ready only for hubby to decide it won't work. 

I did some searching different places and prices online. I purchased the X pen from the same company I got Thump's cage as their prices are good, I'm happy with the product, they get the product to you quickly as they don't take long to process your order and they have a good rating on e-bay and sell lots of items. It cost $59.99 with free shipping. It is 48" high as I wanted as high as I could get so hopefully no one will jump over it. It has 8 panels that are 28" long so it's pretty big. 

I guess at first we'll make it somewhat smaller to try and litter train them. I guess I also have to think of something to put down so that the carpet is protected. It wouldn't be such a problem if all the buns were neutered or spayed. Of course I have had the thought in the back of my mind of finding a friend for Thump but I know I would have planned to have him neutered before even looking. Now I'm getting not one but two new buns and Thump still may not have a friend. 

I have to get Isabell fixed soon and I know she is at risk of getting pregnant again and I don't need that or want to add anymore animals that may not be wanted or cared for to the world. I can't at this point afford to get a cat fixed along with three buns. 

Oh gosh it just dawned on me. What if those buns are female? Now I know I'm tired because for some reason my brain has been acting as if they are males. If they are males and I keep them I could probably keep them separate for life if I had to at least the two from Thumper but if they're female someones would definitely need spayed due to health risks plus I'm sure you could never feel that you could let your guard down as far as pregnancy goes. Ahhhhh, it's all too much!

Some lady just drove fifty feet off the corner we live on into a field because she hasn't drove this road in a long time so doesn't remember the corner and she was busy looking at the pretty sunset. And yet she has a driver's liscense. There are those arrow signs up that let you know you are coming to a sharp bend and it is extremely sharp. There are also those grooves in the road that make your vehicle go bumpity bump so you are made aware something is up. hubby and his buddy watched it and she never used her brakes or tried to turn, just straight off. 

School has a two hour delay tomorrow which is funny because school lets out at 11am as it's the last day. School starts at 9am so how can there be school at all? The math doesn't add up to me.


----------



## PaGal

Curriouscarrot...I somehow missed your post yesterday. 

It's funny because you don't see too many groundhogs down here but I saw them all of the time when I lived in Pennsylvania.

I don't think it would be possible for them to help. They are lower income. I don't mind the cost of the pen especially since I know I will have the pen for the future no matter what we decide for the buns. I have plenty of hay and pellets although I will be given the pellets they are eating now. I will switch them over to the pellets I have eventually. I have extra litter boxes as they are inexpensive and that way I have one Thump uses and a couple clean. 

I just need something for under then pen to protect the carpet. I will probably look into sign companies for some coroplast if there are any in my area. Although I don't have a NIC cage I did build one years ago for my daughters guinea pigs and did like the coroplast.


----------



## whitelop

In the meantime before you get the coroplast, you could use a small tarp. They're pretty cheap, especially if you have a Harbor Freight near you. 

I wouldn't even make them go to school if they didn't want to, is it their last day?

You could get them all spayed/neutered at different times, and after they've all been fixed and their hormones are gone, you could try for a trio. If they are females, then you would maybe have a better chance on a trio, but I'm not sure. You would have to look into bonding, which I'm sure you will!  

Its Friday, hopefully you can put your feet up and take a break! I know weekends are probably busy for you too, with the kids being home and your hub and his friends. Do you ever get a chance to take a break? LOL 
I wish we lived closer, because I would totally watch your girls and let you and your husband go to dinner or go take a nap. hahaha.


----------



## PaGal

No harbor freight around here but I could probably get one at Agri Supply. I did find a few sign stores but haven't called. I think I'll wait till Monday. The pen should be here by Wednesday although I'm hoping sooner. But I will call around Monday and if I can get some I should have no problem running out then. Today is crazy busy as I have to clean the house properly, do some laundry, clean Thumps room and cage, clean the kitten cage, try to get some work done in the garden and /or finish mowing my grass. Oh plus cook dinner. We have plans for this weekend so probably won't have time for anything but the very basics. So no rest for the weary but hopefully I can get some relaxing in this week. Then my daughter and two grandsons are coming down for a week so things will be back to super hectic but in a good way.

They didn't go to school as it was cancelled although they probably would have wanted to go as they like school. Now I have to try to run by there this week as they still have some belongings at the school.

Although I haven't tried to retain all of the info on bonding since I didn't need to know it I have been following everyones posts on bonding so I know some but also know if I try to bond them all I'll be here in a panic. Ha!

We do get some breaks from the girls. They are my stepdaughters. We have primary custody during the school year so every other weekend they are with their mother and on Wednesdays. In the summer the schedule changes to them being with us a week, then their mother a week, then us a week and so on. Only problem with that is we usually are trying to catch up on all kinds of extra work when they are not with us that we don't get done when they are. Hubby swears though this year we are having a week off even if all we do is go to our local beach to fish and swim everyday. We'll see, usually once one of us says anything out loud about fun plans something always comes up to ruin them. The story of my life! Ha.


----------



## PaGal

Thumper is only going to get hay in his hayrack in his cage from now on. I can't take the mess of hay in his room anymore. I was using a box to hold hay for him in his room as he seems to like eating it out of there more than from in his cage but he keeps dumping the box and I have to vacuum his room every day. Before I only had to vacuum 2 or 3 times a week. I noticed the other day that the sides might be a little high for him trying to reach pieces at the bottom of the box so today instead I used a box that is somewhat larger in overall size but the sides are very short but can still hold in hay and he dumped that box. 

I swear he was so much better in the smaller cage. I guess he kept from messing it up since he'd be stuck in the mess. Now in his bigger cage he keeps moving his litter box to eat his hay instead of sitting in the litter box. So there is always a lot of poop and hay bits on his floor and sometimes he misses the litter box and gets pee out there too. 

Oh and he's drinking a ton of water now and it's to the point I need to empty his litter box twice a day. I guess between him eating so much more hay and the warmer weather. We have central air so it doesn't get too hot in here but I get hot doing my work so I guess he gets warm at times too. He used to not finish a bowl in a day and now he is drinking between one and two.


----------



## whitelop

He probably is getting hot after hopping around. If you're getting hot doing stuff, then he probably is too. I know when I get hot doing stuff, Ellie's probably hot too. 
Ellie drinks a lot of water now too. I put ice cubes in it so its cold and give her cold water from the fridge. 

I know they're your stepdaughters, but I know that you guys have them most of the time. I didn't know how the separation went though. But still, having kids is hard! haha. I couldn't imagine having 3 and trying to get everything done. I hope that you do get to go to the beach this summer for a week! I want to go to the beach, but it will never happen!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise I don´t know how you cope sometimes with all the things going on but you do manage and that is so down to you. 

An xpen sounds ideal. I have cages and an xpen for mine and it makes things so much easier. I´m waiting for them to get them in store again to get a second one but it´s taking forever. They are so cheap over here, it cost me 30 Euros for six sections and it came with a little wooden house as well which they love. 

I don´t have kids but imagine that it´s sometimes exhausting fitting everything in...kids, animals, hubby but try and have a little break over the weekend. I don't´have all this and planned to go to the beach this afternoon and ended up having a siesta...it is so hot right now, in the 90´s and that just takes it out of you. I´ve got the whole of the summer to get to the beach. 

If you need info on bonding, we´ll all chip in to point you in the right direction. 

Mine seem to be particularly messy at the moment. The new hay I bought is longer strands and gets everywhere but they love it so I put up with the extra mess but they seem to be pooping everywhere at the moment which is driving me nuts.


----------



## PaGal

I don't usually mind being busy because I'd rather that then be bored but by the end of the school year I have had enough. It would be easier if I was a morning person then I wouldn't be so tired.

That's how the schedule goes for now. It would be nice if we could just relax and enjoy the time but there's so much to catch up on and worry when they are not here.

You are lucky the X pens are inexpensive. I know so many Americans are crazy about their pets so it's easy for them to charge an arm and a leg here. 

The storms yesterday have cooled it off for today but we had been having weather in the 90's and humid and it does just wear you out.

I do give Thumper ice cubes in his water and sometimes out of it at times. He does lay on the little bit of linoleum in his room, in his cage, right in front of the AC vent or in front of my door that blows out a breeze when the AC is on so he can cool off if he wants to. 

If he was just leaving longer strands I wouldn't mind so much but he dumps the box and all the tiny pieces get everywhere.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, some of the things over there seem really expensive but I think when you have pets, it´s the same everywhere if you care for them, you´re prepared to pay whatever you have to. 

Just watching mine tonight and they seem very lethargic so I´m guessing it´s probably cos it´s getting hotter. Must get their ice bottles prepared tomorrow and get their fan out into the living room.


----------



## PaGal

I'm just the type that I have trouble when I feel something costs more than I think it really should. It's not a completely bad thing though as it has saved me a lot over the years and if it's something that's necessary I'll get whatever and don't think that way when it comes to hubby or kids.

I'll have to try Thump with some frozen tiles as I have quite a few. I'm sure he'll like it even though it doesn't get too hot before the AC kicks on.



So thumper is no longer afraid of the vacuum at all not even when I use the hose attachment so it's going to be interesting. I know how quickly he will go after and bitre the cord and a vacuum is a must as I use it every day. He also is really into it when I clean his cage now. Anytime I am on my hands and knees half in and half out of his cage he zooms between my legs or will just walk over and sit between them. He also stands up and puts his front feets on my back. When I get up on just my knees to reach for whatever on the top of his cage he will stand up and put his feets on my chest.

When he stands up on his back feets he is as tall as our big chest freezer.

The oldest had a birthday party to go to today so I had the twins help me take all the kitties outside for some fresh air and exercise. It's so fun watching them because they are still not so sure of the great big world. They started out just co0ming to us and hanging out by our feet. After some time they started to practice stalking and then they started figuring out that they could run but they hopped more than ran. It was so funny. The dark striped one seemed to enjoy it the most and at one point he came as fast as he could and slammed into the littlest kitty. Momma came out and kept calling to them but they ignored her for the most part.


----------



## PaGal

Before I go to bed I always refill Thumper's bowl with fresh water, fill up his hay rack with plenty of hay and then I put his pellets in his bowl. Then he gets locked in for the night. Well as you all know Thump has been going crazy for his pellets since I cut him back on them because of soft poops. 

Well he's had soft poops again so again I have cut him back. He's only getting a pinch in the morning and a pinch at night. I'm never like this with animals but I hate to cut them out altogether because he likes them so much. Well last night I went to get his pellets which I store in a garbage can with a lid (one bought new and cleaned for this purpose) next to his cage but it's blocked by his cage and the chest freezer so he can't get to them. Well I swear they must be lacing his pellets with cocaine because the crazy big bun as so as he realized I was going for his pellets jumped up onto the top of his open cage door and stayed there for a few moments while I stood there frozen in disbelief and my mouth hanging wide open. I then got past my utter shock and surprise and placed my hands on him to I guess pick him up and put him back on the floor but instead he jumped down on his own. 

His cage is a large dog pen and the door is no more than 1/4" in wide, does he all of a sudden thinks he's a cat? 

I put his pellets in his bowl. A few minutes later I got over my surprise enough for my brain to kick back in and I checked on him. He was happily eating his pellets. A few mintues later I checked again and he was contendedly munching on hay. I figured he must be fine and went to bed. 

Wish me luck as I am about to go get him ready for bed now!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ahh, that's suprising! Maybe he does think he's a cat, lol. He sounds like he's really addicted to pellets. Ash loves pellets too. A lot of times in the morning I use my hand and grab a couple handfuls of pellets and if he smells my hands he goes crazy jumping around. Other times when I get him pellets he just sniffs them and walks away. I wonder what they put in pellets to make them so addictive to bunnies.

Good luck!


----------



## PaGal

Well no jumping on his cage door last night but I made sure to get my body between it and him so he couldn't jump up there. I need to use hubby's phone and get video of how crazy he is.

This weekend we went to the sand drag races at two different tracks. Saturday was our first time at the new track. It wasn't a bad day but I had to get up at 5:30am which I wasn't happy about. No one did as good as they could but it was due to trying to figure out how they do things. One of the twins got second place and $50 so not bad.

Sunday we went to our usual track and everyone on our team got either first place or second place except for the oldest girl but she was running a 4 wheeler she hasn't run before. This one she has to shirt herself and she is still learning that. So everyone but the oldest came home with a trophy and some money so it was a great father's Day for hubby. One of our team members got with us just last year. He has been racing for six years and just got his first win. 

The place that holds the races also has a farm. We had chickens near us throughout the day. There were a bunch that were really small and cute. They may have just been young but they looked like adult chickens to me. I got some pics I'll post. There was one big chicken that was wandering around the concession stand and a kid that worked there grabbed up the chicken and was carrying it upside down to where it is supposed to be. The girls brought it to our attention and hubby went to talk to the boy. By then the chicken was starting to pass out and the kid thought it was dying so hubby had him put the chicken down and explained to him you can't keep them upside down long. After a few minutes the chicken recovered and wandered back to where it is supposed to be. So that's my chicken story!

I need to get busy on my work since I need to catch up not being home all weekend but I'm tired and procrastinating. Drinking a second cup of coffee hoping it will kick in as I'm tired as well. 

My dog is sleeping with his eyes half open and barely moving while he's breathing. Why do my animals always make me wonder if they have died? He's funny though because when he wakes up he actually looks exhausted. I have never had a dog before that actually would look tired.

I need to have momma cat spayed soon as she is acting like she is looking to get pregnant again. I yelled the one night when people were over telling hubby he needs to make sure she's kept in the garage. Any more kittens will be his to deal with. Ha!


----------



## whitelop

That sounds crazy! He sounds pretty agile and very cat like. haha. 

I know what you're saying about the soft poops, Ellie has had some soft poops the last day. I think its because she's getting too many pellets and she's getting too many treats. Sometimes, I get excited. haha.

I've never had a chicken pass out of me, but I carry mine by the feet a lot. With mine being the size they are, when I have to grab more than one at a time, they get grabbed by the feet because its easier. But I only carry mine for a few seconds to a minute like that. What I really hate is people carrying ducks like that! Usually you're not picking up multiple adult ducks at a time, so why not just carry them the right way? I saw a guy recently grab a duck by the feet and the duck was flapping and struggling, it was so sad. 

I can't wait to see the pictures of the little chickens! I love little bantam chickens, they're so small compared to mine! 

It sounds like you guys had a really great exiting weekend! I didn't know the girls raced the four wheelers too! How exciting! I was just telling my husband that I want a four wheeler, neither of us have had one since we were teenagers. 

My dog wakes up and looks really tired too. He looks tired at night and in the morning, like he didn't get to sleep long enough or well enough. Or like he's had a really long day of taking naps and running in the yard! haha.


----------



## PaGal

That's the funny thing with the soft poops, he hasn't had any treats just the pellets and he was only getting less than 1/4 cup divided into two meals. Now I just stopped feeding him them in the morning and he's just getting a pinch at bed time.

I guess the kid just didn't know any better but he was swinging the chicken as well plus had it upside down for several minutes at least. Like I said I'm not sure if they are adults and just very small or young chickens that look like adults. Hhhhmmm maybe that's what I need are bantams. The small ones aren't as scary as the big.

Hubby did race karts. basically a go kart that goes 140mph and is driven while laying down on his back. He's taken at least this year off from it though to just race the 4 wheelers. The girls started racing them last year and right now they are out running around the yard on the 4 wheelers.

That's funny. I know they always show blood hounds or bassets hounds like in commercials when they want a dog that looks tired and with most of them it's just a combination of the droopy skin and the blood shot droopy looking eyes but I didn't realize other dogs could look tired and it's not just his eyes, his face looks wrinkled up. When he's not tired it doesn't look that way. He also scrunches his face up funny if it's raining and he's outside, not that he will stay out long in the rain or go out in the first place if it's raining harder.


----------



## PaGal

I ran around with the girls yesterday for a few hours to purchase some clothes and shoes for them suitable for a funeral only to find out the funeral was yesterday and we missed it. We thought the viewing was yesterday and the funeral today. Sigh.

After I got up this morning but before I was really awake hubby came inside with the smallest kitten. Turns out she found the one bucket hubby had missed and was in the side of the garage the kittens are kept in. It's a tall bucket and had several inches of oil in it, motor oil. Luckily the oil wasn't dirty but kitten did fall in at some point and was soaked. I can only imagine how long it took her to get herself out of the bucket especially since the oil on her would have made everything she touched slippery especially a plastic bucket.

We bathed her and rinsed her three times in dawn dish soap. Luckily we have it as it's the only kind we'll buy because it really does break down grease and oil. She was shivering although we bathed her in warm water, as warm as we felt as safe. I dried her off as best I could and wrapped her in a towel. I then held her for about an hour. She seems fine but we are keeping an eye on her. Her cheeks seemed oily but not her moth so we don't think she ingested any but hubby was worried because of the shivering. 

I need to find homes for them. 

I moved Thumpers hay rack again so it is not over his litter box. He refuses to sit in it and eat and I would rather clean up poos from his cage floor than poos and pee which I have had to do since he would move his litter box to get to his hay. Of course he had to butt in and get in my way and make things harder. I was not a happy camper at the time and couldn't find the side cutters for cutting the old zip ties. I swear I'm buying myself a set that I will then hide from everyone. 

I need a vacation. I did find that Home Depot has a sheet of wood that's 4" X 8" for a little over $13 and it's 1/4" thick which should be enough so I plan to get one for the new buns cage bottom. I'll cover it in tile or something and I will buy another to do Thumper's cage bottom so I can have a side to help hold in hay and casters so I can move it easier. Now just to get hubby to run with the trailer and get them for me. Maybe Sunday, I hope!


----------



## PaGal

I am now a bunny mom to three! We finally got everything set up for the neighbors two buns. We set the cage up to be 28" X 7' which is much, much larger than what they were in. We built a frame of wood and stretched pond liner across and stapled it to the wood frame as a floor. I hope they don't chew it but it needed to be waterproof to protect the carpet. The cage is 48" tall. It's very tall. 

They are not litter trained but the one peed and pooped so I put some poop and part of a paper towel soaked in the pee in the litter box. They were eating hay a little while ago. I'm not sure if they have ever had it before. The poop looked pretty small so I'm hoping the hay will help. They have a water bowl and hopefully will start drinking from it. I'll get some pellets from the neighbor tomorrow, just enough to transition to what I feed.

Not sure if it's two boys or girls. The neighbor didn't know. I haven't seen yet myself. They are chewing on the card board I gave them. Probably the first thing to chew ever besides food and their cage. 

They wouldn't get out of the cat carrier we brought them over in so hubby took the top off and eventually they came out. The brown bun seems the most curious and least shy of the two. He/She came out quickly once the top was off but the black stayed there for a while but is out now and seems fairly relaxed, ate some hay, hopped around and chewed cardboard.

The one day we stopped over the neighbors to see how big they were we saw the black mount the brown. Today after they were in the cage we saw the brown mount the black several times. The brown was also making noises which may have been honking. I'm not sure but it doesn't sound like the happy grunting Thumper does. 

It's not a perfect set up but we had no choice. They are in the same room as Thumper. Thumper seemed to all of a sudden get a whiff of them and started to act excited. It's definately not what I would do but hubby let him out of his cage. I told him he was then in charge of preventing any fights or pregnancy through the new buns cage. Thumper and the brown bun sniffed each other through the cage. neither seemed angry or such to me. They just seemed excited. 

Thumper did thump a few times when he had first caught their smell. The brown bun thumped a few times when he saw the dog through the door way. The brown bun has layed down a few times with his back legs stretched out but head up.

Thumper now keeps rattling his cage which he is in. I hope he lets me get some sleep tonight. 

Any thoughts or suggestions are welcomed. I planned to only have Thumper for a while. I still worry over him enough that I just didn't feel ready for another but in my mind another was not completely out of the question forever, just for now. And I knew if I ever got another bun that Thumper would be neutered first and it would be a female I got. This wasn't in my plans but I couldn't take the chance the neighbor would just let them loose and there are no rescues around here, I checked before I got Thumper.


----------



## curiouscarrot

My thought is that you are very good for giving these bunnies a better home, even though it wasn't in your plans. 

Do they have names already, or are you going to name them when you find out their sex?


----------



## PaGal

They were given names at the neighbors but I only know that the brown was called Bugs after Bugs bunny but it's not like they know their names so I'm sure I'll rename them.


----------



## PaGal

I will get some pics later and post them. My coffee hasn't kicked in yet so I'm tired plus have a sinus headache for the third day straight. I need to get a lot done today. My daughter and grandsons are down visiting and I haven't done as much as usual as I've been spending time with them.

Everyone made it through the night. Nothing happened to keep me up or wake me up. I'll need patience with the buns though. Not only have they moved the litter box from one end of the cage to the other and back again but they also dumped it upside down so there is litter everywhere.

When setting up the cage I didn't think of the difficulty in cleaning it. I don't plan on letting them out until they are using the litter box. The door is in the middle of the cage which will make it hard to reach either end since the cage is seven feet long. Add to that trying to keep the buns in plus they are not used to me or anyone being partly in there cage. 

They are cute but have such tiny ears. Ha. I'm so used to Thumpers big ears. 

I did notice last night that one of the buns peed and the black bun sniffed it and then licked it. Is this normal for buns? I just wonder because the buns were kept outside in such a small cage for two buns. They were under a pole barn so they were in the shade but it does get into the 100's here and I know nothing was done to help them stay cool like giving frozen water bottles. I also know the son was supposed to feed them and give them water every day but I know it may not have been done every day. 

Hubby asked me last night if I'm planning on finding homes for them at which I replied I don't know. A few minutes later he laughed and I asked why he was laughing. He said he was just laughing at me and my love of animals and that animals that come here seem to not leave. I pointed out that's not exactly the case as we have had several dogs show up running loose and I have found the owners and returned them. I didn't take in any of the neighbors cats. I do want to find homes for the kittens and know that if I knew they were going to good homes they would all be in new homes now. 

They are ready but I did want to keep them with mom till eight weeks old.

I may or may not find homes for the buns. I don't necessarily believe a indoor home is a must but I hate the thought of them being in a similar situation as where they just came from.


----------



## whitelop

I agree with you, I think that outdoor bunnies can live happy lives if they're taken care of outside. Not just under a pole barn. 
I can't wait to see pictures of the bunnies! I know what you mean about the animals. My husband isn't as accepting as yours is, so sometimes he makes it difficult for me to do what I want to do. 

I hope the buns stop dumping their litter box. They probably don't know what it is and they probably think its another toy or something. ahaha. Poor things. You'll probably have to hook it to the side of the pen or something to get it to stay still. I would use a carabiner or like a snap hook thing. That way you won't have to worry with cutting zip ties and stuff. 
I'm sure the buns will settle in and you'll get into a good routine with them. 

I hope if you decide to give the kittens away, you'll find a good home for them!


----------



## PaGal

I think I will drill a few holes in the side of the litter box and simply tie it to the cage for now. I can untie and retie as needed until I find something better. Zip ties are my new best friend and have gone through so many in the past month and still need many more for putting up the garden fence. We haven't gotten to it yet since it takes the two of us and hubby has been so busy.

I'm actually kind of surprised he's being so understanding but then he has become attached to the kittens himself. I know he sees the buns that run loose down the road all of the time and feels bad for them as well as the two that were hit on the road. 

Well we have a home for one kitty, just have to wait for the guy to pick it. It's still possible we will keep one but I seriously doubt we will keep more than that.

Poor Ellie is so confused.


----------



## PaGal

I did drill holes and tied it on. So far so good. The buns seem pretty relaxed. They come around when I'm near but aren't crazy about being touched yet but I'm sure it won't take long. They were pretty relaxed while I was in their cage cleaning and refreshing hay and water.

Thumper is curious and has been dropping some poo but not too much. He does play with us and come see us and will go in his boxes or lay down. I so hope maybe they are all boys because it seems positive so far although they are in their cage and Thumper out of his but when I can supervise. I did put up cardboard around the bottom of the cage up so high so there's no chance of pregnancy through cage.

On to the pics:


----------



## PaGal

Some more...


----------



## whitelop

Those kittens are adorable! In the last picture of them, the little tortoise shell with the white chest, looks just like my cat Smokey! 

Thats a pretty good sized turtle! Was that in the puddle in your yard? 
That chicken is pretty cute! It looks like a bantam, silver laced something or other. 

The bunnies are adorable! They look pretty solid and their ears are really small compared to Thumper's! LOL They're really cute though. 
Is that your grandson with Thumper? How old is he?


----------



## curiouscarrot

Thumper's huge compared to his new "siblings". I'm lucky I'm not able to adopt a kitten.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

The bunnies and those kitties are SO cute! I love all the pictures of those cute kitties and that bunny chewing a pine cone.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...yes, that's my grandson with Thumper. He is 3. Crazy how Thump loves being around my grandsons even though they are loud and hyper like boys are but we supervise so he doesn't get hurt. 

I do think the kittens are cute and enjoy their different personalities. All their eyes have turned gold now.

That was the snapper in the puddle in our yard. Now we have a million tadpoles in it.

I loved those chickens and told hubby those are what we need because I'm not worried about them attacking. Ha!

Thumper is much bigger although the new buns aren't tiny but more the size of your average bun. Wish you could have a kitten, I so hope to find good homes.

Elise...thank you. It's going to be hard to see the kitties go.


----------



## PaGal

Momma kitty almost killed the big dog last night. We let him in the room with momma cat and kittens. he's been in there before but this time the knucklehead charged in there which made the kittens scatter for dear life. Because of this the dog gave chase and momma went after him. Luckily for him he stopped when I yelled at him and when he stopped momma cat backed off. She was charging towards him ready to attack.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow, your momma cat is brave! LOL. She must be a brave cat. But I guess if you think something is going to attack your children you attack it no matter how big or scary it is.


----------



## PaGal

Elise...I put the pine cone in at the end of the night, by the morning only the very center was left. The two buns seem to be making up for lost time with the chewing. I was kind of surprised mom cat reacted that way but she did do the right thing in wanting to protect her kittens.


Well everyone I am surrogate mom to one less kitty. The tort with white on her chest and longer fur left yesterday. We called her Sister Little Bear. She turned into a nice kitty that likes attention and being held when she's not in the mood for playing. The man that took her spends a lot of time here with a family friend who races. He has another cat, a dog and a bird. he's a nice man and I'm sure will give her a good home but I'm sad to see her go. 

The new buns are settling in. I haven't had much chance to spend time with them since my daughter and grandsons are down but that will be ending all too soon. The brown one comes running to see me when I go near the cage. They both like to investigate and get in my way while cleaning their cage. I have had to push both of them away. They don't much like being petted yet but touching when they are determined to get something they shouldn't is fine because like most buns they are so focused on what they set their minds to. Thumper is still let out in the room during the day and other than being a little more active and dropping a little more poops he acts the same as always. 

The buns have chewed on the pond liner so I found a sign shop yesterday and hubby picked up a 4 X 8 sheet for $17 . I did tell the lady I talked to on the phone what it was for in the off chance she would sell it to me for less than she would if she thought I was using it for a sign. Either way the price is fine with me. I have it cut and ready to go but it got too late last night to put the cage all together because first I have to undo the pond liner.

I almost forgot, Wednesday night the brown bun was running through the cage and binking. I am so glad they have the room to. He/she likes to kick the side of the cage though while doing it so hopefully it will stick to doing so in the morning or earlier evening since it makes a racket.


----------



## PaGal

Well I got the coroplast put in and the cage back together. Kind of funny getting it together. I had my daughter help with putting the pen in the coroplast which I cut so the coroplast has a six inch side all around to help hold in hay and litter messes. It was cut so the coroplast sides would be outside the pen so hopefully the buns will be less likely to chew it. I had to call for one of my stepdaughters to help as well. I was on the inside of the pen while the others were outside. We got it together but then I realized I was trapped inside. I hadn't cut away the piece in front of the door which swings outwards. 

The pen is 4 foot tall and too flimsy to climb but after a few minutes thinking I hate to have someone get my husband as I can imagine how he would laugh at me I realized I could pull one end of the pen inward and made a space big enough for me to squeeze through. Ha!

The coroplast is white and we can see the black bun a lot better. Hubby says the buns will never let him pick them up or pet them as he had to get them and put them in the carrier again as I redid the cage. The black buns bottom of it's feet are brown. The brown bun has a lighter outline around his eyes and his nose. He also has a little white above his nose.

Their poops are getting a little bigger. they do eat the hay. I am switching them over to the pellets I buy. I don't know the brand they were on. I did get enough from the neighbor to transition them and told him to feed the rest to his chickens. The pellets look more like horse barn pellets in color than the pellets I get and don't smell good.


----------



## PaGal

The new buns are really eating some hay now. I stayed up late the other night with my daughter and noticed a lot of activity from the new buns cage. At least one of them spent a few hours zooming around. yesterday I cleaned the cage very well and to do so had to get into the cage myself. They will run if you pet them unless they have their mind set on investigating something. They both however took turns coming over to sniff me and both gave my clothes some very light nibbles. Hubby spent a little time at their cage with the door open and I handed him their pellet bowl after I got their pellets ready. I know he doesn't want them to dislike him since he has picked them up and put them in the carrier twice. 

They seem to be figuring out the litter box. Most if not all of the pee seems to be in the litter box and there are less poos outside the litter box as well. Tying the litter box to the side of the cage works. It doesn't take much time to untie or retie and the buns can't get to the string to chew it. 

I keep a 14" tall cardboard barrier the whole way around their cage for when Thumper is out so there can be no oops litters. I have seen Thumper and the brown bun stand up and sniff face to face. After a little while Thump will just go off and do his thing. He is wanting to play more and is being more active then he has in a while. This could be because of the new buns or maybe just because over the past week with my daughter and grandsons here he has spent some more time in his cage due to us going out. He doesn't seem upset about it though and still had plenty of time outside his cage.

My daughter left yesterday. I miss her and my grandsons already. I also miss little trouble. My daughter wanted one of the kittens and chose my favorite. I made her promise that the kitty will have a good life and if for any reason down the road she cannot keep her then it has to be arranged for me to get her back. So now we have three kittens. I'll be making an appointment in the next few weeks to get Isabelle spayed. 

The garden is coming along. We have been getting steady rain and hot weather so everything is growing. I have blooms on the cherry tomatoes and tomatoes on the others. We finally have rows of corn plants big enough so the birds will leave them be. Not sure if it was hubby firing off some warning shots when the ravens were around or if it helped that we purposely let the weeds grow to help hide the plants until the plants were big enough not to be pulled. I need to purchase a parsley plant and maybe a few other herbs. 

We have three puddles in the driveway now and the frogs have been taking full advantage of the extra rain as the puddles are full of tadpoles and eggs. My daughter and I had gone out to check on the progress every day. We got to see the eggs and then see the tadpoles move in the eggs and then them hatched out and watch as they grew bigger daily. I'll take the girls out with me every day as I continue to watch their progress.

We managed to get to our local beach twice the past week. I took my daughter and grandsons on Wednesday and on Saturday it was hubby, me, daughter, grandsons and the girls. Both days we had a good time. I was a little disappointed not to get to fish but there's still time this year. I didn't find any sharks teeth but we all had a good time both days.


----------



## PaGal

So last night the dog decided to walk into the buns room. one or both of the new buns freaked out which caused Thumper to freak out. Thumper sent poo and hay flying from his cage. Some of the poo wound up all the way over by the new buns cage. Silly buns!

I have also come to realize that if we are up late and the lights are on then the brown bun likes to run around like a crazy bun. Just glad he settles down when the lights are turned off so we can sleep.

It rained off and on yesterday chasing me out of the garden three times. The weeds are winning the war as the ground is too wet to hoe so I have to hand pull. It has rained again this morning and everything is growing slow from too much rain. We now have three permanent puddles in the driveway that runs past our house. There are hundreds of tadpoles out there. I swear the one puddle is slowly turning into a pond it's so big.

I figured out what seems to be the perfect litter. I use some of the horse pen wood pellets, not too much and on top I put a layer of the kiln dried pine shavings.


----------



## whitelop

I just the horse stall pellets for my litter boxes too, they're great! 

Your new buns sound like they're settling in pretty well! Which is a great thing. Its so sweet that your husband doesn't want them to be mad at him because he's the one who had to crate them. Have you thought of names yet? I'm going to look at them again and see what comes to mind. 

I'm glad you got to go to the beach! That sounds like fun, and relaxing! 
I know what you mean about the weeds winning. I haven't been able to get a good handle on any of the weeds in my garden this year! haha. But everything is still growing really well. I just picked my first pepper last night! And my dad's girlfriend cleaned me out of squash over the weekend! LOL There were a bunch ready to be picked. 

It sounds like you had a good time with your daughter and grandson's. You have two grandsons? I bet you do miss them! Do they live in PA? I can't imagine with AJ is an adult with his own kids! LOL


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...I haven't thought of names yet. The black had been called sugar puff and the brown bugs.

I enjoyed being with everyone but I really like going to be able to fish as I'm not crazy about swimming in the water there and laying around in the sand just isn't my thing. I'm more of the hike in the woods type. We have gotten even more rain and the yard is puddles everywhere again. I can only walk in the garden near the cucumbers so I did some weeding there. Everywhere else I sink to my ankle and without even putting much weight on my foot.

I married my ex when I was 17 had my son at 18 and my daughter at 20. She had the boys young as well so I'm a grandma to two and in my early 40's. No I don't remember my exact age and have to ask the hubby or do the math. Ha! Yes my kids and grandsons live in Pa. I wish they lived here or at least a lot closer. I always imagined helping with my grandkids a lot.


----------



## PaGal

The buns are in time out. Yep it has turned into one of those days. I got chased out of the garden by a storm and we got a ton of rain. I don't want to be inside cooking and cleaning. I'm tired of the inside work and tired of being inside so I pulled weeds in the only part of the garden I can walk in once the storm passed but before it stopped raining. 

So I cleaned the buns cages earlier but later climbed through the shed to get a plastic thing that I new would make a good hay rack. Hubby cut part of one side out and I filed down the rough spots and then went to hang it. I had a cardboard box with part cut out for the new buns to use but the brown one had chewed most of it away. I had to untie the litter box to hang the new hay rack. I zip tied it to the cage, had to climb back in the cage to remove the part of zip tie that the brown bun chewed through while I was hanging it. Got out of the cage and the brown bun immediately hopped it's butt into the hay rack.

So then I cut it back down because I know the next thing that will happen is buns will sit in the rack and pee and poop and I'm not having that. So I cut down Thumper's and hung the new one in his cage. I cleaned Thump's and with vinegar so hopefully it wouldn't smell like him and hung Thump's for the new buns. Throughout this Thump had to put his front paws in the hay rack while I was trying to hang it. he also decided to stand in his water dish soaking his feet and then had to foot flick the water throughout the cage. 

The brown bun jumped into the litter box but at the same time as it started to pee something startled it and it jumped out of the litter box which caused me to be covered in bunny pee. I cleaned myself up and then finished cleaning the bun stuff and room for the second time today.

I want to run away from home for about a month. I want no responsibility for the entire time. None at all. None!

Oh yeah, and explain to me why buns seem less scared of me when I am yelling at them and threatening to make everyone into an outdoor bun and outdoor dog? 

But at least the one twin was nice enough to notice I was about to lose the last of my sanity and helped out and watched so Thump wouldn't chew my vacuum cord which hadn't even crossed my mind. I love that girl!


----------



## kmaben

Wow it's been really busy at your house! Glad the kittens are finding homes but it is sad to see them go. The gal we got Sebastian from still gets updates on him and it's been three years!

Buns seem much happier with you now. If you open your heart every stray and waif seems to fall into it.


----------



## whitelop

Sometimes I want to run away from home too! Like pack a hobo sack and just walk away. haha. Sometimes I tell my husband that and he doesn't understand because he's not here, and he gets mad. Then he watches AJ for a few hours while he's awake and he gets it...kind of. 

I get it about the rabbits too, I just watched Ellie pee on the floor! She backs so far into the corner of the box and puts her fat butt right over the edge and just pees in the floor. I'm like 'really, you weigh nothing and the box is 8 times bigger than you, get that fat ass out of the corner!' And she made me spill the pellets everywhere this morning. 

Its been raining here for days too, I'm sick of it. Its so humid you just can't even breathe. My chickens are all crazy looking with wet feathers and ruined tails. 

I had AJ when I was 21, so I had him young too. Not as young as you though! haha. I think its better to have them young, that way you can live through their crazy years. Because I couldn't imagine being much older and trying to handle him right now, I'm tired all the time and I'm only 23. There are not enough hours in the day to get everything done and sleep at the same time and the coffee never has enough kick! 

I hope you get your garden weeded! I need to weed mine too.


----------



## PaGal

It's nice that you keep her updated. I will be able to hear about the two I have found homes for but I have run out of people I personally know that are willing to have a kitten so I guess I'll have to hope for the best.

The buns do seem happier. The brown one is most active and although it doesn't like to be petted yet it does run over to see me. The black seems more laid back.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...well Thump peed on his cage floor again last night. Then he was sitting in the new hay rack this morning and I know there are poops in there if not pee as well. I swear he is going back into his smaller cage once I find homes for the kittens. He didn't make a mess in it and I will just attach the big cage to the small one if we will be gone all day. Why can't they just be happy with being spoiled and not make it harder for us?

I can't take the heat with the humidity anymore. I don't mind sweating when I'm working but not when I am inside and should be cool.

I think I did have more patience when I was younger raising my kids. Now going through it again I just feel worn out and no there never is enough hours in the day and I can't physically hold more coffee than I drink now.

I'll eventually catch up on the weeding.


----------



## whitelop

I know, sometimes I think I can't possibly drink anymore coffee during the day. I drink 2-3 cups when I first get up, then another after lunch, then like 2-3 more between 3-5. I'm sure there are people who drink more coffee than I do, but thats still a lot. I don't eat regularly either, so I kind of substitute coffee for food. If I can't find anything to eat, I just drink the coffee. hahha. 

I don't know if I've ever had patience. I do okay, but you know, you can only handle SO much.


----------



## PaGal

I drink coffee like you do and half the time I don't eat regular meals either but I make sure everyone else is well fed. Ha!

I used to have a lot more patience. I still have some but not like I used to.


----------



## PaGal

I went grocery shopping today to avoid the holiday crowd tomorrow and because I needed to get bun litter from the farm store which turns out is closed tomorrow which I thought they might be. They didn't have horse pen pellets so I just got the kiln dried pine shavings. Sigh. 

The store didn't have bunny hay or a litter box like I wanted. I want another for the new buns so one will be clean and rady to go when I clean the cage. That way I just have to wash a litter box and let it air dry. Sigh.

The girls weren't bad but they still got on my nerves because they seem to think carrying on a conversation with each other means you must argue with whatever the other one says no matter what they say. Sigh.

I did get two rose bushes half off. One is a double knock out that is candy red. I will put it at the front of the house where I planted the two bubble gum pink I bought so I still need another one. I also got a tea rose with double blooms that are lavender edged in a red. I will plant that at the side of the house. I should do it now as they look a bit rough probably from being root bound but I am in no mood to play in the dirt and the heat and humidity right now.

I have a headache from shopping and am fighting a sinus infection with pain and pressure and just feeling sick. I could take something for the sinus pain but it always makes me sleepy and I'm tired enough. I have so much to do and want to do absolutely nothing. 

We have two toady frogs living in our garage. Hubby said last night he thinks we have toad poop on our floor. I told him of course we do we have toads. This morning I went to go outside and as I did a big toad hopped in like he's our cat coming back in after getting some fresh air. It's gotten to the point that I bought a butterfly net at the dollar store to make it easier to catch them and put them outside. Yesterday I took our two garbage cans to the road for pick up and there was a tree frog one each. Lordy it's going to be something when all the hundreds of tadpoles in the puddles grow big enough to hop around. 

I think we should have just planted rice this year as it's the only thing I know of that would like this much rain.

Usually I use my card to pay for groceries but since I was shopping early hubby gave me cash. Wouldn't you know by the time I got to check out I forgot about the cash and used the card. realized when I wasn't far from the store and decided to turn around and head to the bank to deposit the cash and hope I made it before the card was hit with an overdraft. The card is only used for the grocery shopping and a two bills so there is never much on it. We just transfer what is needed when it's needed. I drove back impatiently yelling at lights to turn green already and the no U turn where I needed to make a U turn. Stressed all out and yelling at myself only to be told we have overdraft protection so no big deal. After this I don't think I'll forget that little fact again.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

That's cool that you got a rose bush. I think we have one growing wild here. I was walking on the hill and I saw a plant with beautiful flowers and they looked like roses. I'm glad I don't have to buy one.

I'm sorry you are having sinus problems. My ears have been plugged up for weeks. They still are but they feel a lot better since the last few days. I hope your sinus problem clears up soon.

Toads in the garage. That must be a pain. We have lots of toads hopping around here. They seem to come out at night most of the time.


----------



## whitelop

Are tea roses the little roses that fit in your inner palms? I like the little ones, I always see them growing on the sides of the road. 
I have a double knock out thats the pinkish color. I like it a lot, they grow pretty well and they bloom ALL season which I love. 
OH and half off is the BEST kind of roses! 

I don't like toads that much. Thats why I got chickens and they take care of the smaller ones! haha. Thats pretty funny that he thinks he's part of the family now. Maybe you could tame him and make him a little cubby to sleep in. LOL


----------



## PaGal

The tea roses I got say they are large blooms and when I saw the plants a few weeks ago at the store the roses on them were the average size so I guess that's big for tea roses. I really liked the unusual lavender color.

I love getting plants for half off or less I just wish they had had one more double red knockout.

I don't mind the toads much. As a kid I was always catching them and I even brought home a whole bunch of tadpoles from the river and raised them into frogs and kept them for like a year before I released them.


----------



## PaGal

I'm tired and want a nap and so does hubby. I think we started the day in the wrong way for two tired peeps. We have been searching for a tool my hubby misplaced and needs. Did some searching in the garage but then tackled his work van. There is stuff strewn all over the yard by his van and we are sitting inside. Ha! To make it worse there was a slight situation while he was at work the other day and his van was hit by water cannons while it was open so most things inside are damp.

I tried going into the garden and sunk to the top of my boots so I can't weed and the ground is too damp to mow. Still need to plant the roses but just don't feel like that. We have some shopping to get done but don't feel like dealing with crowds at the stores that are open and the other stuff we need the stores are closed.

I am happy to report that Thumper did all of his peeing and 95% of his poo in his litter box last night and what I did for a hay rack he cannot sit in.


----------



## whitelop

Yay for Thumper! To do all of his business in the box! What a good boy. 

I can't believe its that wet up there! It dries down here pretty quickly, but everything is really damp and gross. We actually haven't cut the backyard in like 3 weeks. haha. After this last rain its going to be like 6 feet tall. Its been really rainy this year and its surprising, because most of the time by this time of year we're going into a drought. 

Did you find the tool your husband needed? haha. That sounds like us! My husband misplaces stuff all the time and he can never find anything. It makes me insane. Because it was pretty much raised in a barn, where you don't need an organization system! But I'm surprised your husband misplaced something, he's pretty organized right?


----------



## PaGal

That's what he used to do until I spoiled him more by getting the bigger cage and now he's a slob because he has room to avoid the worst of the mess. Ha!

Our soil is partly sandy and so usually drains well be we have been getting so much rain. It's easy to sink in the garden since the soil is soft from being tilled but even where it has been walked on and is packed more I sink. Just so much rain but yah we have had one rain free day so far.

No, we haven't found it yet but as a replacement would cost $145 we need to find it. Ha! He's not bad but he's organized in his own way...in other words there is a method to his madness. To me he's not very organized but I'm the type that believes everything should have it's own place and it should be put there each and every time. He will have several locations that one item may reside. 

Usually by now we are getting drier spells and having to water with the hose. My grass so needs cut. It's too long for my liking since I have to cut it high because I hate having piles of cut grass in the yard so the plan is to cut high one day and like two days later before it really grows cut again shorter so it's where I want and then just maintain but it keeps raining so I can't go back to cut short plus the rain has it growing super fast. Hopefully today I'll get in the garden plus get some mowing done.

I have the idea to sprinkle wild flower seed all over the back half of our yard so when I don't get to mow enough the wild flowers will grow and everyone will see the pretty flowers and not notice the high grass so much. Sometimes I only have enough time to mow half the yard so I do the half the house sits on. We have some sort of yellow wild flowers that pop up when I don't mow for a little which gave me the idea.


----------



## PaGal

Yesterday I did take care of the animals as always including cleaning the buns cages. Planted the roses a made 15 packs of smokes. I also cleaned our bathroom as I'm anal about the bathroom. Not much got done but we did watch a few movies.


----------



## PaGal

Well I got some weeding in the garden done. it is still too damp to hoe so I had to hand pull. I believe that is where the term "having a green thumb came from". I also mowed the whole yard, the back half on the highest setting because it has grown so much. I found three spicy globe basil plants growing near our russet potatoes. It's growing wild from last year.

I hurt my back in the stupidest way. I had to turn over and move a wheel barrow to mow. Hubby had dumped it as it was full of water and we didn't want it becoming a breeding ground for misquitos. 

I had a left over piece of coroplast from the new buns cage. It is 7' long and about 7" high. I zip tied it around the bottom outside of Thumper's cage and I hope it will help contain his hay mess so I will need to move and vacuum around his cage less often. The brown bunny ate some pellets out of my hand today.

I really need to check there sex so that they can be named.


----------



## PaGal

I forgot to tell you all. I was sitting right next to the new buns cage just the other day. Just spending some time near and talking to them so they get used to me. I decided to give them a paper towel roll. They would take turns giving it a few nibbles and picking it up. The funny thing though is that each and every time one would pick it up it would bonk the other on the head with it. It was so funny and had me laughing.

I don't know if they actually were doing it on purpose but it sure seemed that way.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Yikes I'm so behind on this blog! I wish we were getting some of your rain, we're barely getting any. Your roses sound beautiful! Now I'm going to go catch up on all I've missed lol, though I do see that you ended up getting the bunnies!


----------



## whitelop

Thats pretty funny that they were hitting each other with the PT tube! hahaha. Sometimes bunnies are funny like that. They probably were doing it on purpose. 

At least you got the garden weeded, thats great. My whole house is covered in weeds, my flower beds, garden. Just over run, but its been raining a lot and I just haven't been able to do it. 
My husband has to cut the grass too, its so tall! He'll have to cut it on the highest setting as well, and then in a few days cut it again, lower. I also hate the trails of dead grass that the mowers leave in the lawns. There are like 3 houses on my road that leave huge piles of grass in their yards after cutting and I hate looking at it! Plus the clumps of grass kill the grass below it. Makes me nuts, but I'm not allowed to cut the grass.


----------



## PaGal

Emily...I do appreciate it when it rains...love being out in it and it helps the veggies grow in a way hose water just cannot but there is such a thing as too much of a good thing. Ha! Yes, I did get the buns and am enjoying them.

Morgan...well I didn't get the whole garden weeded I just got part of it done. It almost looks as green as our yard from all the weeds but it has been too wet and rainy to do anything.

That's what my plan is, to cut the grass again tomorrow to avoid those clumps. I do have some because the grass was just so high and some areas the grass is really thick but I'm hoping the second mowing will take care of that because like you I hate seeing the clumps and because it does kill whatever is below it.


----------



## PaGal

Sitting here trying to feel awake and anxious as all get out. I got the chance to sleep in today and I'm still waiting for the coffee to kick in as the sleep was not very restful. I am feeling super anxious because my daughter in Pa cut her arm and is going to be having surgery for a cut artery any moment.

She texted hubby since it's free with their phones. He told me as soon as I got up but was waiting to show me the pics she sent. I thought he was just going to show me the text. I got the chance to text her on her way to a different hospital for the surgery but it wasn't long enough. being away from your kids especially at times like this really sucks to say the least. And yes it's true, even when they are adults they are still your child. I so want to be there holding her hand as I have always done. 

She has gone through some pretty tough things in the past few years and it has been harder than I ever could have imagined not being right there. Phone calls, texting and facebook are fine for communicating but just not even close to enough when you want to be there in person with every fiber of your being. 

I just needed to share.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh no!  I'm so sorry. I hope she's alright. I would hate to go in someplace for any surgery. I'll be praying for your daughter. ray:

I know what you mean about being there. Facebook and twitter and all that stuff are fine to communicate with each other but its just not like being with the person.


----------



## PaGal

Thank you Elise.

She is done and on her way home. 14 stitches and 2 staples. And might I add very gross looking, not what one should see upon first waking.


----------



## PaGal

I was doing the bunny stuff...mt term for cleaning cages, litter boxes, refilling hay racks and giving fresh water. I do the new buns last. After I was done with the work, I sat in the doorway of the cage and each bun ate some hay from my hand. The brown dove in pretty quickly. The black seemed unsure at first but then her desire to have equal share seemed to get the best of her/him. Which is funny because the brown seems to be more skittish when it comes to noises or movement and certainly thumps a good bit.

The brown one also put it's little front feets on my leg and reached up to smell my bangs as well as letting me give it's nose two gentle strokes before bounding away.

Thump is still shedding. I need to redo the coroplast around his cage. It is not holding the mess in so I will have to fix it to be on the inside of the cage. Not sure I will as I noticed he has chewed it a little. 

As little as I myself want rain and as little as our garden needs it I am hoping for some soon. Why you ask? Because the tadpole puddles are drying up. I didn't look at them yesterday but did this morning. One had already dried up. The other have less water but still are ok although the one was getting low so yes, my crazy self went and dumped several gallons into the puddle. I know it's nature but is it wrong to step in and help once you are aware or is it wrong to stand back and do nothing. Yah, I have known for most of my life I would not make it as a wild life filmmaker because I could not stand by talking about the poor lost lion cub that will eventually starve to death if not be eaten by a predator. Yep, I would have to do something!


----------



## whitelop

I would have totally put some water in the puddles! When I just read you say they were drying up my first thought was OH NO PUT SOME WATER IN THERE! haha. I would have done the same exact thing, so don't feel too crazy. I know what you're saying about stepping in to help the wild animals. I watched this documentary on a meerkat tribe and one went missing and the mama went after him to try to find him and went the wrong way, so the doc ended with them both lost. I was torn apart, I wanted to go get them and bring them back to their mounds. It was terrible to watch. But those film makers had bonded with the meerkats and they would get on top of their cameras and they weren't scared of the men or equipment at all, which was nice. But still, I would have wanted to search for the lost ones. 

I hope your daughter heals well! That sounds pretty terrible. How did she cut her arm? I **** near cut my thumb tip off month or so ago making cole slaw, so I couldn't imagine cutting myself enough to need stitches or staples! Stitches are one of those things that grosses me the hell out, I can't handle seeing them be put in or looking at them in general. Thats my weakness. LOL I hope she's okay though! I couldn't imagine not being there with her though, if I were you. I hope that AJ stays near to me when he's an adult so I can always be there to hold his hand. I'd say she needs to move down to where you guys are!


----------



## PaGal

The funny thing was (I didn't realize at the time how much the puddles had dried up) I was thinking I would add water when hubby was at work to avoid him thinking I had totally lost my mind but he brought it up. Ha! It has rained this morning and now it is also storming so the tadpoles should be good for now and we still have a chance for rain and storms today and tomorrow. I hope they grow into frogs quickly! I watched the show Meerkat Manor and yes, I so would not be able to sit back and watch while they were lost. 

Hopefully she will be fine. The plastic surgeon feels she just missed cutting a tendon but she does have some numbness in part of her arm and if it doesn't go away in a few days she has to be seen again. She luckily just knicked her artery. The pics were horrible to look at. Funny because seeing that stuff on tv doesn't really bother me. I can't stand though seeing anyones bones bent the wrong way from being broken and wounds on faces make me literally want to pass out. My son fell running through my SIL's yard when he was 5, tripped and hit his face on a short metal pipe they had to tie there dog to. He needed stitches and the doc made me leave the room because I couldn't stand up after a while. My daughter was bit on the face by a friends dog at age 12 and the same thing but with her I learned and sat while holding her hand. My son had stitches on a finger, my daughter on her foot and I have had a few on my hands that should have had them and seeing those did not bother me.

I wish she would move down here. I am still hoping one day she will.


----------



## PaGal

I forgot to answer how she cut it. She woke up in the middle of the night as she has been having trouble sleeping. She decided to go outside and as she reached for the handle to open the door she tripped on the carpet in her flip flops which made her arm go through the glass.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Ow, that sounds so painful. I hope she heals well.


----------



## PaGal

She did say it does hurt a lot. They did send her home with a prescription for morphine so that should help.


----------



## whitelop

Holy crap! Thats a hell of a way to cut your arm open! I put my hand through our back door like 4 months ago and a few little cuts and small piece of glass in my arm, but nothing like that! But I know its easy to put your arm through the glass. That poor girl! How terrible. I'm glad she's doing okay, and I hope the morphine helps. Does she have someone helping with her kids? Because I would be totally paranoid about taking meds with the kids. When I had my rooster wound, I was a little weird about taking the pain meds but it was okay for me. I hope she isn't in too much pain. 
I think she should come down to your house and let you nurse her back to heath! Thats what I would want if it was my kid. I know you probably want the same thing!


----------



## PaGal

Of course I wish she were here to take care of, her and the grandsons but luckily she does have help so that's not so bad. I do hate the distance as I have always had a close relationship with both kids and I miss just talking every day or watching a movie together and of course it's even harder when the are dealing with something out of the ordinary but they both know we are more than willing to help them out and if they choose to move here they have a place till they get situated.

Doors are dangerous! Her father cut his arm and has a nasty scar when he was a kid when he went to run out the door. When he hit the handle this one time the door did not pop open and his arm went through. I slammed our back door on my finger running out to play as a kid and took the top of my finger off.


----------



## PaGal

I have no energy and feel lousy. One of the girls got me sick. The other day I thought I had just had too much sun and heat since I have sunburn on top of sunburn on top of tan but I was wrong. I felt the same yesterday so I didn't accomplish much. This is the worst time for it as I have so much to catch up on especially in the garden. I feel like collapsing after being on my feet for ten minutes. 

The rain we got yesterday wasn't as much as it seemed because one puddle dried up. The day before I did add some water plus moved most of the tadpoles to the biggest puddle that holds more water so is drying slower. I filled a wheel barrow with water this morning and added it to the puddle. We may get rain and storms today so I made sure both wheelbarrows are upright so they can catch rain along with two coolers that are outside from the other day. At least then I won't be using up our well water although we should be good with all the rain we've had so far this year.

It's cute seeing two buns share a bowl. The brown one was going crazy running through the cage last night while I was playing chase with Thumper. One he first started I saw the poor black bun just run and jump into the litter box to get out of it's way. They now will both eat out of my hand, will get right in front of me and sniff me and the brown will put his front feet on me but they are still skittish about being petted but I will keep at it.


----------



## whitelop

Usually this time of year, I worry about our well too. BUT this year, its been so wet I haven't really worried about it. haha. 

I'm sure the new buns will come around. It sounds like they have come around a lot since they've been there. As you know, it takes a while for them to be totally comfortable and to trust you. But I give it another few weeks and they'll be your little buddies. Are they scared of the girls? How do they do with your dog? Its taken Ellie a little bit of time to get used to the dog again, since he was gone for several months. But she's okay with him now. 

I think we need some updated pictures of the new bunnies! LOL


----------



## PaGal

I have been slow on the pics...sorry. I have been taking some and now that they don't just run back and forth when I go to clean their cage I will get some more. It will be better without bars in the way. Ha! Hopefully I'll get the chance to post some later. 

I'm not worried about the well either. Just had a storm pass through that dumped a lot so the tadpoles should be ok for a while longer. Plus I will have water in the wheel barrows that I can add.

I'm sure they will come around. they have settled since they first came. When I get near the cage the brown one will run over to me so that's a plus. At first they seemed to get spooked when the dog walked by but they seem to be adjusting. He hasn't been in the room but a few times and not near the cage. They would just take off running and thumping when he walked past the door way and they saw him. The brown bun is a thumper, the black likes laying around and digging. The girls haven't spent much time near them between their sis and nephews being down, being at their mothers and just chilling out avoiding the heat. I'm sure the buns will come to like them as we make sure they know how to behave with the buns but it will probably take longer than with us adults because they are kids so they are a little louder and move quicker.


----------



## Pipsqueak

It would be cool if the bunnies took a liking to your daughters, then maybe they could help out with them.  I hope you feel better soon! It's bad enough being sick but when you have stuff to do that just makes it worse. :/


----------



## PaGal

Emily...I'm sure they will given time. I don't have any problem taking care of them myself as it gives me that much more time for interacting with them. Thank you, there is never a good time to be sick because there is always so much going on but I think the heat makes it worse.


----------



## PaGal

I am quite a woman if I do say so myself. I got a lot more accomplished today than I ever thought I would especially since I felt like being nothing more than a lump today. 

I just have to eat, get a shower and clean the lil' buns cage and I will be done. Yay!

When I cleaned Thumper's cage I did take the time to re-do the coroplast so it is on the inside of his cage to hold in the hay mess. Hopefully he won't chew it as I am getting tired of rearranging bunny abodes. I am hoping to lure the lil' buns into the carrier so that I can do a very good cleaning on their cage but mostly so I can make adjustments to their coroplast bottom and sides so it will fit inside the X pen. The way it is now with the X pen sitting inside the coroplast hay and little bun poops get trapped. I can get it out but it takes the vacuum hose plus time. I also can not wipe down the sides of coroplast.


----------



## PaGal

I just got done cleaning the new buns cage...it dawned on me as I was cleaning, interacting with them and talking to them that I have fallen for them and that they are home so I am officially announcing that I now share a home with three buns...

here are the bonded couple...


----------



## PaGal

Here is Thumper hanging out near his new buddies...


----------



## PaGal

Some more...funny but in the last pic above they look almost as big as Thumper.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Those bunnies are so cute! Do you know what gender they are? 

Funny in that picture those bunnies do look almost as big as Thumper I was like What the heck! They look as big as Thumper! LOL. I guess its just the way you took that picture that made him look small.


----------



## PaGal

I don't know their gender yet. I know I could have my hubby flip them for me while I check but I know plenty of experienced people have the bunny fairy switch sexes on them so I'm just being cautious and keeping them separate. An unplanned litter of kitties is enough although I would dearly love to have baby buns around. My guess is females.

I guess it was the angle or something. If you look at the pic above it you can just make out the the brown bunnies butt. That's a better comparison in size. The black and brown are just about the same size.


----------



## whitelop

They are so cute! I wonder what they are, like breed wise? They're really cute though! I guess if you have them for a few months you'll be able to tell if they're boys or girls, because if they're unspayed girls they'll be moody and grunty like Fat Ellie. haha. Oh and I think they're girls because they totally have dewlaps. Sometimes you can feel under them and they have little nipples, but sometimes its hard to feel on a rabbit. 

I think that all of them laying next to each other like that, is a great sign! With Thumper all flopped out and the brown bun looks semi-flopped but still comfy and the black bun is in total bunloaf. So thats a good sign that they possibly will get along. Yay! So maybe if you get them spayed and neutered they could call be buddies!


----------



## PaGal

I have no idea what they are. I'm sure the neighbor bought them from the feed store. I wonder sometimes if the black could be polish but I'm just basing that on her being black plus her ears are on the small side. Her and the brown are pretty much the same size but her ears are smaller. The brown is funny as he has a small white spot right around his nose. His nose is pink and it just gives him a little bit of a piggy look plus he has some lighter color around his eyes. 

I know without a doubt that Thumper is a boy as his parts that are supposed to descend have. So I'm hoping at some point when the brown is laying down I might catch a glimpse although I know not seeing them is not a guarantee you have a girl. Why must it be so hard to tell? I thought boys would get dew laps if they were overweight and I have no idea if they could be or not. 

The brown one will honk at times although no where near as much as at first.

I think Thumper is laid back enough to be fine with other buns. They sniff each others noses over the cardboard and when Thump runs around sometimes they start to as well. I don't see any animosity but that could be because no one is spayed/neutered.


----------



## PaGal

Boy am I tired! If I were a bunny this would be me...


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

What a cute picture! I'd probably do that too if I were a bunny.


----------



## Chrisdoc

The two little ones are lovely and that last pic is so cute, I just love that white belly. 

THey do look nearly as big as Thumper but it´s the angle. glad you´ve decided they´re yours, they look really settled.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...Thank you. I should have listened to my husband who made a comment about a week ago that it looks like they're here to stay. I should have known in the beginning they wouldn't be going anywhere but they happened to arrive at the worst time ever for two new additions.


----------



## PaGal

Third times a charm they say and I hope it holds true because I am tired of retyping this.

I re-did the buns cage last night so the coroplast is on the inside of the X pen. I will keep an eye out for chewing but they seem to have settled down on chewing. maybe because they are eating so much hay now where before it was just pellets. Their poops have gotten bigger which is good. they were so tiny before. They smell better now too. It took a while to get them to go into the carrier to change their cage. I placed some pellets in it and sat down to wait. They were apprehensive at first. Then my goof ball dog barked and they had to take turns thumping. Finally they started to go in but when the second one would head in the first one would pop out but my patience finally payed off and the pellet temptation worked. It took longer to re-do the cage than I thought but it's done. They came out of the carrier after with no problems. The past 2 times they were let out of the carrier I had to remove the top and it still took them some time to decide it was safe.

I bought them a bird toy today. One with the wood and rope. The best part is it was on sale for $1.50. Being sick and tired from not sleeping well the past several days I didn't think to buy more than one as they are usually almost $7. I'll try to remember to check if they have any left the next time I go shopping.

When I was putting the hay I bought away for the first time the black bun came up to see me first. It has come up to see me before but only after the brown bun.

I bought Thumper a grated storage box to make into a hay rack. It will hold more than what he currently has and it should be too small for him to get his fuzzy butt into. I have to make a few adjustments first.

Hubby is supposed to stop at a Southern States on the way home for nitrogen for our corn plants and he is supposed to check and see if they have horse stall pellets. I hope so. Then the buns will be set.

Also for $3 I bought a set of shower curtain rings. I already have the necessary holes drilled in the litter boxes. I will then zip tie the rings to the litter boxes and hook them onto the side of the cage so none of the buns can move or flip their litter boxes. I tried it with string and 2 of the same rings that I found and it has worked well. I have four litter boxes and each will have the rings permanently attached.


----------



## PaGal

I am not ready for these animals this morning. Why can they not let me have some peace and wake up at my own rate? 

Trying to drink my coffee and I hear what sounds like somebunny chewing coroplast so I go to look. Black bun is chewing the edge of their floor at the doorway of the cage. She does not respond to a stern No! Why is it even skittish buns care not when they are intent on doing something they should not? I noticed they are out of hay so I gave them some hoping this would be a distraction. It seemed to work.

I also had to give Thumper some as he saw me give the others.

Then the dog lets me know he needs out. Some days he can go for hours but of course never when it would benefit me the most. Head out with the dog and see four tiny frogs in the garage, no bigger than my finger tip. Start wondering if toad eggs hatched or just tiny adult frogs of some sort. Try to guide the dog safely around them not wanting any squished frogs. My dog can be quite oblivious to things when he has his mind on something else. Not so good for walking through tiny frogs but at least he didn't notice the wild bun outside but I still watched ready to yell if he saw and tried to chase it. With him if you yell as soon as he takes off he will stop but if he has run more than six steps then he is gone. 

Head back to the garage first herding tiny frogs out of the dogs path as I call to him. he ignores me too busy sniffling his own pee spots. When he finally decides to hear me he comes but freezes within feet of the door and won't come through. He senses frustration. 

I just was back out in the garage and the number of frogs has grown. I left doors open hoping they will go outside where frogs should be. Hubby and the guys that will be here later could pose a significant threat. Me, I always watch where I am walking. 

Thumper is now shaking his cage and demanding to be let out. Give me just a few more minutes...Please!

I do love them all!


----------



## whitelop

Awww the baby frogs! I hope they don't get smooshed, hopefully they'll go out while the door is open. It looks like rain here...again. So all my frogs are super happy out there. 

It sounds like you got the buns set up right! They're so lucky to have a bun mom like you! Especially those new buns, I bet they're the happiest they've ever been. Do you let the two new buns out for free time? 
Thats a really good idea with the shower rings, I never thought about that, but I never had the room to use a shower ring. I always just used zipties, but that gets pretty old cutting them. Thankfully, the only thing that Ellie doesn't do bad, is move her litter box! I hope you get your pine pellets, they're the best!


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...it has been raining here pretty much non stop since early yesterday. Not hard but still we have already had so much. I'm tired of it. I'm tired of house work and want to be outside working. Every time I get a little done in the garden I then get rained out. I can't catch up. But yes frogs seem to be happy and the tadpoles will be safe for some time. 

I haven't let them out to run yet. I was waiting to make sure they were litter trained. They were doing well but now somebunny has peed in a corner twice. maybe it was changing their cage or it could be that they eat hay at the same time and one bun is in the litter box and one is not. When I clean their cage I move the cardboard that is around it and it creates a bunny corral. The past few days they have started exploring this area and come out while I clean. 

I'm not sure how I will get them back in the cage if they decide to not go. Thumper was not too bad. He doesn't mind being herded and never has, now pellets get him in there lickety split. I don't want to scare the little ones too much since they are skittish. I guess I'll have to try soon though. 

Ooh I just saw a humming bird out the window.


----------



## PaGal

Grumpy, grumpy day! I'm trying to change my mood but it's a struggle. It has been so long that things just have been out of sorts. The work keeps pilling up and getting backed up and I can't catch up. It won't stop raining and the grass won't stop growing but it is too wet to mow. 

The weeds love all the rain. Our garden is looking like our yard. The rain is hurting the garden plants. One cuke plant is in bad shape from downy mildew which is caused by too much water. I sprayed everything but corn with fungicide. The few tomatoes we have are splitting from too much rain. The potatoes I didn't get to hill the other day seriously are in need of hilling but how do you hill with mud? Plus the weeds need pulled first and you sink. 

I hate the kids being in so much during the summer but the twins have been having so many issues with breathing and the damp seems to make it worse. Rain didn't stop me as a kid or my kids but with them it's different.


----------



## PaGal

I forgot. No horse stall pellets. Grrr. Why must what I need be so difficult to get? When I can finally get it I may buy quite a few bags. Hubby was also sweet enough yesterday to make three stop on his way home to search for my hair dye. No luck. I like natural looking colors. It's an auburn. I have looked before at other brands but have not seen another auburn I like. They all have too much red but like a fake red. I may have to go to a different color altogether. I like darker over lighter.


----------



## whitelop

Darker hair is much easier than lighter hair! I went from being super blonde, to pretty dark red/brown and its so much easier. 

Do you guys not have a tractor supply up there? Thats where I get my pellets, they always have them because its like the TSC brand. They're usually pretty cheap, so I would buy them in bulk since you're having such a hard time finding them. I used to buy them like 2-3 bags at a time. 

I'm sure the buns are fine without being let out of the pen. Its big enough for them that they're not cramped or anything like that. I just wasn't sure if you were letting them out or not. If it were me, I would probably wait a little while longer, to make sure they're better with the litter box and let them get a little more comfortable with being at your house. And more comfortable with you. I think they're find in the pen for now and for a little while longer, since they are so new still. 

I know its been raining here for like 3 solid weeks. We're like 9 inches above the normal water table level. haha. Its been so bad. Our grass has gotten to the point where its not growing anymore. Like the sun doesn't come out enough for it to grow, so its been high but its been at about the same level for a week now. The only good thing is that I haven't watered anything all summer. Like, I don't even have a hose hooked up to water anything, only my chicken coop hose. BUT I hate when my feet get wet with grass water and my tomato plants are too big for their cages and they're falling over. Actually, one tomato plant is pretty much laying on its side because its too big to be in the cage and the cage won't hold it. I need to get some rope and like put it in traction to help it stand up! But everything is growing well, considering its rained like 6 hours a day, everyday for the last 3 weeks. Done with the rain rant.


----------



## PaGal

I have a thing against being blond because just so many women used to do the blonde. darker is so much better as you say. When your hair is messier it is less noticeable.

No tractor supply as far as I know. If so it's not close. We have Sothern States. The one hubby stopped at is a smaller one and so they don't have them either from lack od space or no one really needing it around there. There is one closer but I hate going there. It's in the middle of a town with all the crazy streets and I get lost easy plus so much traffic which makes it worse when you are driving around lost plus the one and only time I went there I hit a bird on the way through the town. I couldn't miss it between swerving would have taken me into oncoming traffic plus it just flew out from the sidewalk so quick. The one and only critter I have ever hit. There is a place not too far from here that I am going to stop in at. haven't been there yet but have wanted to stop. Think I may try it tomorrow. 

My tomatoes are laying over. We build a super cage around them as I mostly grow cherry tomatoes and the plants grow crazy but it's a two person job and hubby hasn't had time or the rain has kept us out as we sink so much. It's hard to work when you can't keep your boots on your feet.Ha.


----------



## PaGal

So I decided to take a short break (yah I know again) from the housework I'm not in the mood for and walked down to check on the tadpoles. The puddle is bigger than ever. I carefully watched where I was walking on the way down as the whole driveway at this point is a shallow puddle and I was in flip flops trying to keep my feet from getting too wet. The tadpoles now zoom away when you get close but I did see some back legs on some so yay! for that. 

As I started to head back I noticed quite a few tiny, tiny frogs hopping out of the way. The driveway is one that goes from the road past our house and to fields behind our house. We use it till we get to our house. The farmers that work the nearby fields use it occasionally. It is mostly a sand driveway but has a lot of grass and weeds growing so that's why I didn't see the frogs on the way down even though I was looking where I was going. They must have sat still in the grass but on the way back they were trying to hop out of the way. These frogs are tinier than the ones no bigger than my finger tip. 

I am starting to feel like I am in the frog version of " The Birds" minus the whole attacking human kind theme.


----------



## whitelop

I like frogs to a certain extent, but once you reach numbers in the millions, you have to do something about it. hahaha. I couldn't handle them anymore, like stepping on toads killing them with bare feet is traumatizing and I would rather feed the chickens with them. LOL 

I too am taking a break from house stuff. I'm also not in the mood to do it. I put in a load of clothes, I've accomplished something today. I cleaned my whole living room yesterday and my child, my lovely little child has completely destroyed everything AGAIN. There is no cleaning in my house.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...I went to take some pics and got some of the ones the size of my finger tips. The others I'm not sure. They were everywhere and fast and when they started hopping they just wouldn't stop. Most frogs will hop aways and then stop. They could sit on an eraser on a pencil. 

Well I did all of the house work and got bunny cages done, I just didn't feel like it. I need a break from it for a while. ha! That will never happen.




...I talked to my daughter. She has been having issues with her hand being numb and a tearing pain when she straightens her arm so she made an apt with a specialist. She has to have surgery next week to repair damage to muscle, nerves and tendons. They want to do it before it becomes a permanent problem. Poor girl can't catch a break. She has been through so much in just the past year. Please cross your fingers, say a prayer, rub a budha belly or a live rabbits foot or whatever it is that you do.


----------



## whitelop

Oh no! I'm sorry about your daughters arm! Thats so terrible. My ex-step mom's jack russell bit her finger and tore the tendons in it and she couldn't straighten out the first part of her finger. Like the first little joint that has the finger tip, she couldn't straighten that out. So her finger was always slightly bent, it was weird. 
But a whole arm is much different than a finger tip, so I hope she can get it fixed without too much damage being caused. 
I bet it doesn't feel good, but hopefully she'll recover soon enough! 

I'll rub Ellie's foot for her!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Oh no! I'm so sorry. That must be terrible. I'll be praying for her on her upcoming surgery. Hope all goes well. ray:


----------



## PaGal

Well I know she needs the surgery but hate that it's necessary that much longer till she's healed. Right now she is not supposed to do anything heavy including picking up the boys. That's tough and of course it just had to be her right arm and she is right handed. She does have help though so that's a plus. I don't know if I mentioned it but she took my favorite kitten home with her and named her Ella Bean which fits. 

Thumper chewed through the cardboard around the little buns cage tonight. Luckily it was bed time for them anyway so I put them to bed. I wonder if the six inch high coroplast sides are high enough to keep mating from happening. I can't find homes for three kittens since I won't post on craigslist how would I find good homes for buns? I don't even trust taking them to the vets to be sexed because all too often you hear of the sex fairy hitting. Of course if there were testicles to be seen you would know for sure then.

I was just out in the garage and there are little frogs everywhere. Garage doors are all open as it's too hot to have them closed and the light attracts them. Way too many for me to catch and I'm sure they'll just come right back in.


----------



## PaGal

Noisy buns this morning. Thought I was going to be fussing at a girl for making an annoying tapping sound near our bedroom but it turns out it was a bun. Ha.

The black bun last night was chewing the side of the coroplast so I put in a larger piece of cardboard. There is now cardboard pieces all over the cage. It's worth it to keep from chewing the coroplast.

Something bit me on my back. I have a area on my back in the shape of a triangle that is red and puffy and looks to be a bite. I noticed it on Thursday night but forgot to have hubby look at it since it's not easy for me to see it well. I think I felt it on Wednesday for the first time. Yesterday my underarm was hurting all day but between my mood and thinking it might just be an ingrown hair from shaving I didn't notice that it's actually a swollen lymph node. Same side as the bite. Hubby is concerned and cleaned it with alcohol. His concern made me start to worry but I told him I'm still alive so... It wasn't itchy but does hurt to touch.

I think we caught about 50 little frogs last night after everyone left and put them outside. I guess all my years catching frogs, toads and snakes as a child payed off because I was catching them pretty quick and better than hubby. The kittens lead me to a few, just watch when they start playing.


----------



## PaGal

We went racing on Sunday. Three out of the four one first place so a trophy and some cash. Because of all the rain of late everyone was a mud ball by the end. Hubby said he hasn't been that muddy since he was a kid. 

I have been working hard to try to get the garden and the yard back into shape. I got half the yard mowed with plans to mow right away again but shorter but after getting half mowed my blade belt broke. I have spent hours in the garden pulling weeds. Monday I had the girls help and we got the potato rows weeded. Yesterday I worked by myself. At 10 am they said it felt like 105 f in the shade. I didn't want the girls to overheat but they did help to keep me hydrated by bringing me drinks. 

We have several cucumbers that are ready. Two of them are huge. The one was about 18 inches long and between 4-5 inches in diameter. I picked the first two cherry tomatoes of the season. We have a lot of watermelon growing and some are getting close. One cantoloupe and snap beans to pick. 

The buns are keeping me busy as well. Thumper is dropping poos a lot in the room because of the new buns. He's also obsessed with trying to groom my legs which really slows me down when I'm in there because he's always right on top of me. He also has started to jump on top of his town a lot. I think to better see the other buns. When I go shopping I will be looking for a plastic storage box that will work as a litter box for the one end of the new buns cage since they both eat at the same time the black will sit in the litter box but the brown sits on the other side. I thought a box would work better than having two litter boxes right together.


----------



## whitelop

Congrats to them for winning 1st place! Thats exciting! I haven't been super muddy since I was a teenager either, haha. 

They have those shallow storage bins that go under the bed, they're long. It might work for the new buns, so they can still hop in and out but both me in there at the same time. That was the first bin that came to mind when I thought about it. 

It sounds like Thumper has finally realized that the new buns are here to stay! And he's poop marking. I think that should subside soon. He's licking your legs? How funny! I bet it does make it difficult to walk around, but I think he loves you! And he's trying to make you his bunwife. hahaha. I think that's courting behavior. 

How many kittens do you have left? I bet they're not quite kittens anymore, they're probably in that awkward in-between kitten and adult phase. I want a kitten. haha.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...thank you!

I thought of those as well. I need something that is 28" X 20" or so. The 20" can be longer but I'm hoping to find something not too much longer as the buns like to run and binky in their cage but this way they can both be in the litter box at once and hopefully no more peeing in the corner.

I figured that's what he's doing. he used to do that when he was younger but then he stopped so I assumed once his hormones leveled out he stopped but he's way worse than he used to be. Hopefully he calm down again once he adjusts to the new buns and stops plastering his nose to my legs and pooing everywhere. 

The kittens are getting big. I still have three left and am not sure what to do now to find homes. I hate advertising on craigslist because of all the warnings you get and hate to ask for a fee to prevent that as I just want them to have good homes. They are getting more interested in being petted and held than just playing. You would probably really like the striped one you liked a lot. He's really turning into a handsome cat. The fur on his face is a golden color and then with the dark stripes it really makes his gold eyes pop plus I think the shape of his face is turning out nice. I'll try to get pics and post but so far none of the pics have done any of them justice.


----------



## whitelop

I pretty much just love cats. I have 4 and they all look different, different colors and faces. Hopefully you'll find homes for them!


----------



## kmaben

Finally catching up on your blog! I was about three pages behind and you're such a busy person!

Little black rabbit!! Little black rabbit!!! Keep a SHARP eye on the little balck one!! They're nothing but trouble!!


----------



## PaGal

I'll definitely keep an eye on the black one but so far the brown one seems to be the trouble maker. My first bun ever was a black one. It was actually a very nice bun that didn't mind being held and would give kisses.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...I like cats as well although I'm not sure there is an animal I do not like. Bugs yes, animals no. 


.........

I'm tired. One of the girls that have a bad cough needed a breathing treatment last night as I was pulling the covers back to get into bed so that delayed me. Then at about 3:30am I woke from an upsetting dream in which hubby and I were arguing. I'll save you all the details but it was realistic enough to be upsetting. As I was laying there thinking over the dream the same girl got up again needing a breathing treatment. Then I had trouble falling back to sleep. I made a doctors appt. 

I went shopping today and did find a storage box that will work as a litter box. I bought two. I also bought two different containers for their hay rack as the brown bun broke theirs. I'll see how the storage box as a litter box goes as I will be cleaning their cage soon. 

It is soooo stinking hot and humid. Uggh! I just want to be in the AC forever. Even 2 minutes outside is too much. And yet again I have sunburn. I am actually getting to be a pretty dark brown and yet I keep getting sunburn. Dang this southern sun.

On a good note my daughter is out of surgery so that's a plus.

Hubby thinks it's funny the way Thumper goes crazy after my legs. Our one cat is now always wanting attention from me. She'll head butt me in the leg. You know how cats will rub against you? Well with her she head butts. I wonder if I'm giving off some funny pheromones of some sort.

I now talk to the two toads that have permanently moved into our garage. One hangs out at the front door and one at the back. The one at the front doesn't seem afraid of us at all. I refer to him as MR. Toady Frog...like the godfather. It's just the way he sits and he's so big.


----------



## whitelop

I'm glad your daughter is out of surgery! I hope she heals quickly. 

I bet its the humidity that is bothering your step daughter. I too, have asthma and the humidity really gets to me. I hope she starts to feel better, because it sucks to wake up in the middle of the night not being able to breathe. 

Haha. I like your toads. Thats pretty funny that they've made camp in the garage. I would talk to them too. 

My cats don't bump into my legs very often, but one of them meows constantly to tell me she wants food. Even when they is food in the bowl. Did you know that cats only meow to communicate with us? They communicate with each other in different ways, besides meowing. haha.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...turns out she has a respiratory infection.

The toads are cool. Only draw back is the poops. They are bigger than I would have expected but where bunny poo is mostly grass, toad poo is mostly bug shells. so not so bad.

Our cat that passed was like that...meow like crazy for food as soon as she saw you even though there was plenty in the bowl. Momma (not the kittens momma) AKA Funny Face starts to head butt me when she wants food. Then when you try to pour it (we use a measuring cup as a scoop) she head butts your hand so you know more out. I'm smarter than her, I just pick the bowl up and then pour. I didn't realize cats only meow to us. Isabelle chortles including to the kittens and sometimes they will do it. She also call out at times cause she's ready to make babies again.


----------



## whitelop

Oh I love when they talk to the kittens, thats the best noise a cat makes! 

I'm sorry she has a respiratory infection. I know how that is and it sucks! Hopefully some antibiotics and/or steroids will knock it out in no time. I swear when I was a kid, I always got URI's and prednisone was my best friend because after like a day it took down all the inflammation and make it easier to breathe. 

I can say that I've never seen toad poop, so I'll take your word for it being filled with bug shells. Its probably like when a bird poops out berry seeds. haha. Or like you said, how rabbit poop if filled with hay. Toad poop, thats funny to even think about it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Great that she´s got through surgery and can now start the road to recovery, hope it all goes well. 

A bummer about the infection but she´ll soon be as right as rain with the right medication. 

You are having a rough time lately but it´s only a little bump in the road. 

I love seeing little kittens but didn´t know that they only meow to us and not to each other, how strange is that. Haven´t had a cat for ages and never one that had kittens so have never heard them communicating with their young. 

Toads, not sure about them as they always look a bit slimy but I´m sure they´re not. It´s the jumping that would freaking me out, anything that moves that quick makes me a bit nervous. 

What a laugh, you are thumpers new wifebun. I love the feel of it when they groom you, Houdini was grooming me the other night through my clothes and they are so funny, only thing is he nipped at the end and that hurts. Of course, Thumper is so much bigger. Sometimes, I can´t believe how much they can poop, Houdini marks sometimes when he´s out with Snowy and how so much comes out of such a little rabbit beats me, I call him my poop machine lol so I can only imaging how much Thumper does and bigger as well. Would love to see some more pics of the new buns and I always love seeing pics of those big ears as well.


----------



## PaGal

Rough time lately? Nope pretty much just my life but I'm used to it and usually take it in stride.

Well toads are the ones that look dry and bumpy. frogs look more slimy but their skin is just smooth and shiny. The toads only move so fast but yeah our tree frogs are pretty fast moving and they cling to you.

I should take a picture some time to show the mess he leaves. I go around cleaning up poos at least a few times a day because it's just ridiculous. Lord knows what people would think if I had company that actually came into the house. Ha!


----------



## whitelop

At least the majority of the people who come to your house are men and they usually don't see anything when they come in. Expect, the toilet, the fridge and the couch. haha. They have tunnel vision.


----------



## PaGal

yesterday was busy. I got the buns done in the morning. Got myself ready and did two girls hair and we went grocery shopping. came home and cleaned the two buns cage, did a load of laundry and got a little cleaning done. Went to the doctors appt. Came home. Got a few things done and headed off to the girls therapist appt. Grabbed something to eat. Came home and cleaned Thump's cage and got buns ready for bed. I have no patience when it comes to doctors apt so for me it was a bit much yesterday. 

Kids are funny. When hubby and I got married we got married in his home with the girls present very simple. Afterwards one of the girls asked if the man that married us would be living with us. The girls took us saying he married us as he was now married to us, like the three of us were married. I had to explain that it meant he performed the ceremony. 

The other day the kids watched lets make a deal and a lady had $2400 she could keep or go for the prize behind the curtain. She picked the curtain and won the car. The oldest girl said she should have kept the money but I explained the car was worth $16000 and she could always sell it and have more. Yesterday hubby was talking about a race coming up that he thought was this weekend and the purse is $5000. Hubby was saying I should run the one four wheeler as these races go by who is most consistent and last time a girl raced it at the same race track hers was very consistent. Well oldest kept saying do it, do it. Then she says you can win the purse and then sell it and have the money. Ha! We had to explain that in this case purse meant prize.

Could you picture a man winning a purse (hand bag) worth $5000 for racing four wheelers. 

I'm so tired and wondering if it has to do with the weird bites on my back. I shouldn't be this tired. It looked like a patch of mosquito bites in the shape of a triangle. It just looked like I had been bit 15 or so times but just raised bumps like mosquito bites at first, nothing weird. Spider bites will usually cause a bump that will look like a pimple. The bites didn't itch but the area was tender to the touch and at night I would get sharp pains in the area but not just pain on the skin but pain going deeper. Like into the muscle. Then they got scabs right on the tops. I looked today and an area in the middle looks like someone gouged my back open with a finger nail. My glands under my arm on that side are still swollen but not as tender. I'm very curious to know what got me.

Hubby laughed yesterday when he saw the buns new litter box. He thinks they should have plenty of room now to do their business. I kinda wish I had got the storage boxes with high sides and just cut an opening for them as they jump out fast when startled and kick litter out of the cage. They startle a lot. I'm not sure they'll ever calm down much more. It may just be that they are more high strung. Like the black one at times will come right up to the end of the sweeper hose when I'm using it in the cage but at the same time she'll freak out and run from it.


----------



## whitelop

I think they'll probably calm down. It might take some time. It took Ellie a while to calm down and get used to the cats and the dog and get used to everything. She still gets skittish sometimes, but most of the time she puts the brave face on. haha. 

I wonder if you did get bit by a spider. I haven't been bit by one in a long time. I have super mosquitoes in my yard, they'll bite you through the bug spray. I got minor DEET poisoning from spraying too much spray on me, then I ingested some of it. It made me feel terrible and made my muscles cramp up. 

My mom never did my hair. haha. And she's a barber. She stopped cutting and coloring my hair when I was 15 and her best friend did it from then on. Now she cuts and colors it again but for a long time, I couldn't even get her to trim it. God forbid I asked her to brush it or put it up. haha. She never did my hair when I was a kid though, I swear, there must have a lot of times that I went around with jacked up hair because she wouldn't brush it or put it up. haha. I just don't have that memory of her doing that for me, but I think its because her mom tortured her when she was a kid with her hair. My mom says she remembers sitting on the floor in front of the toilet between my grandma's knees while she jerked and roughly brushed her hair and put it up. I remember my grandma doing that to me too and putting those hair bows, the ones with a ball at each end. Those things were impossible to get out and they always hit me in the head and it hurt. I guess maybe thats why my mom never did my hair. 
Anyway, after telling you my childhood life story, what I was trying to say is that its nice for you to do their hair. Thats probably a memory they'll look back on with their own kids and think, it was nice that you did their hair for them every morning. If I ever had a daughter, I would do her hair. 

I'm so done, haha. Sorry for the hair rambling.


----------



## whitelop

I can't edit! I was going to add that when I was a kid we read these books called Amelia Bedelia. It was about a maid who took everything really literally. Thats what I thought about when you said the girls were taking everything very literally. I loved those books when I was a kid. 
Since your girls love to read, maybe they can find them. I just googled it and they still write them, but I haven't seen any since I was like 11 or so.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...The girls have read Amelia Bedelia. I have as well. She is very funny and actually reminds me of the oldest twin. She always takes every thing literally. Just one of the qualities that make us love her so much.

I hope they will look back on it fondly. I know they are not always crazy about having their hair done every day but it needs it as it is thick and very curly. Also it gets dry easily. It has gotten better though because now they read while I do it. 

They laugh a lot when I talk about how they used to do my hair. Once one asked then usually they all had to have a turn and each girl would spend quite a bit of time so it was a lengthy process. They would hit me upside the head with the brush, then forcefully drag it down my head across my scalp scraping my skin and usually trying to remove an ear in the process. When they would reach around to the front of me to gather my bangs they inevitably poked me in an eye and always with at least two fingers. When the ordeal was finally over I would walk outside usually sporting eight pony tails. Hubby would see me and just make the comment that the style doesn't look right for me. Ha! Kids are great!!

I can remember one time my mother did my hair and was in a hurry as we were running late for school. She quickly sprayed my hair with some hair spray and I commented that it smelled funny. Somehow she had grabbed the windex instead of hair spray. I was a tom boy and didn't have the patience for having my hair done.

Bug spray doesn't work for me. I've tried different kinds and if anything it seems to make me tastier to the bugs. The worst is when fishing. As soon as the sun starts to go down I have to leave because the bugs start biting so bad and I can't stand still for a second so I can't fish.

Have you seen how to make a mosquito trap out of an empty two liter bottle? You should try that!


----------



## kmaben

My mom use to put all these fancy big bows in my hair I always loved them. They would last about 8 minutes till I had crazy hair. I was a very high strung child always on the move. Usually the only thing my mom could grab as it flew by was my hair. One time I fell in a pool and my mom pulled me out by my hair. You could pull on my hair all day and I wouldnt even feel it any more. I think she ripped out all my nerve endings.


----------



## PaGal

Kmaben...Ouch! I guess you are used to having your hair pulled by now with that childhood. Ha!


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...nah, the guys don't bother me at all. Heck most of the time now they never come inside so I only see them when I go outside. Either they have a bladder the size of a whales or they are all peeing outside. Maybe most don't drink anything while here. Got me wondering now. Maybe it's best no to know!

...........

Now for pics...


----------



## PaGal

and more...


----------



## PaGal

I have some more ready to go but don't want to over do it...

Little miss black bun is a food fanatic. I tried giving each a craisin tonight. Now I said tried not because they haven't had them before or haven't wanted them before but because when I held one out the brown bun came over first and started to nibble so I let go but it was dropped as brown bun did not have a hold of it. Well Miss black came over and caught whiff of it. It had fallen just outside the cage and before I could reach for it she was shoving her face as far as she could between the bars in a frantic attempt to get that craisin. She was not only shoving her face so far that I was concerned but she was pushing with her legs to the point she wound up spread eagle in the cage. Goodness gracious! And yes she also managed to scarf down the other one which should have went to the brown bun. Just knocked him out of the way she did.

So one girl, the true animal lover of the bunch asked me how she could get close to the new buns, meaning how to get them to be calm around her and let her pet them. Besides letting her give them each a craisin, I suggested she sit by the cage and just quietly talk to them or read out loud to them. I know I spent a lot of time in the garden while the girls were inside because it was just so hot but several times when I came in she was sitting next to the cage and reading out loud. Good Girl!


----------



## whitelop

Those are some SAWEEET tan lines on your feet! Thats flipping amazing! I haven't had tan lines like that since I was like 17. LOL 

That is so sweet that she wants to get to know the buns! How sweet of her to sit there and read to them. I bet they'll love her. 

Those kittens are the cutest things. (I just tried to spell cute with a Q. :foreheadsmack They are both so adorable! I love kittens! This morning when I cleaned up cat poop from my kitchen, I thought about how much I really LOVE my cats. When I want to strangle them. haha. But I do love them. Those new rabbits are adorable too, they're so small compared to Thump. 
And look at Thumper, is that him being attached to your legs? hahaha.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Those kittens are so cute! They are adorable! I really like cats. I'll be getting myself one very soon. The buns are so cute! Thumper looks really big standing at your feet. And when I look at the pics of the other buns they look so small compared to Thumper. 

That's sweet that one of the girls loves animals and reads to them. I bet they will like her.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...Ha! I usually wear flip flops at home so tend to get a good foot tan. Yes, that is Thumper going crazy over my leg. he's nuts!

Elise.. The kittens are fun. I like all animals though. The girls love to read. The twins we used to have to ask to read to themselves because they always wanted to read out loud. This girl learned to read by reading to the dog.


----------



## PaGal

We went drag racing on Saturday. Just me, hubby and a buddy of ours. I was going to race one of the girls atv's as it was bracket racing. For that you want not only a fast ride but even more importantly one that is consistent in it's performance and this one is. I wound up not racing however. I was so tired which I think might be due to the bites on my back as I have been extremely tired when I shouldn't be all week. Plus I wasn't feeling the best and it was sooooo hot and humid. Sweat just ran off of us all day. To make it worse we were there longer than we ever have been. I was so ready for a shower. 

Our buddy's atv cut off during the first round practice so I hung back with him in case I could be of any help as he tried to get it running again. I made sure everyone had something to drink throughout the day. Once you line up for practice or the race you are there a while and can't leave so I bring drinks to them. 

Because the buddy couldn't get his atv started again he decided to race the girls atv. I wouldn't try to explain exactly how bracket racing works but he could have won it all even though it is a smaller atv and there are ones there that actually have snow mobile motors which makes them very fast. It was hilarious though. The atv is a LT80. It's not the smallest of atv's but it is smaller and buddy is 6'2". His knees were up above the handle bars. He hadn't had a chance to run the practices so had no idea how fast it would run with him on it so had to guess at his time by knowing what the girl ran consistently last race and adding to it since it would run slower with his additional weight. That's why he didn't wins he picked a number but he ran faster than the number actually so he was out. 

He did later get his atv running and actually came in at second place. It was an enjoyable day other than the horrible heat. We also had a thunderstorm roll through the stopped everything for a little while and made it even muggier. 

On the way home hubby spotted a tree frog sitting on the dash. I jokingly told him to just not forget it was in the truck and get freaked out if it jumped on him. I also told him not to get startled if I yelled because I probably would forget. A little while later I let out a squeal as the darn thing landed on my head. I then tried to sit still figuring it wouldn't hurt anything to have a frog sitting on the side of my head in my hair and at least it wouldn't be hopping around the truck. 

Apparently it left my head without me feeling it because a short while later hubby jumped, hit the console hard with his hand scaring the bejeesus out of me and something hopped across my legs. We eventually made it home and the first order of business was me getting the frog out of the truck as we figured he'd just die in the truck. So we added one more frog to our population.


----------



## whitelop

Ahh. Whats one more tree frog? Sometimes I find them in my house, haha. They're so funny and really hard to catch! Then I always have a few cats trying to catch them with me and thats scary, trying to fight the cats off and not kill the frog myself from too much force. LOL 

I can only imagine seeing a grown man on a tiny four-wheeler. haha. Thats so funny! It was super muggy in Raleigh too, I was miserable. My hub and I are sunburned from standing outside. Well, he was playing disc golf and I was trying to keep AJ in the shady part of the play ground! haha. It was like 91 but with the heat index it was like 100. I was sweating all day long. haha. 

At least you guys had fun though! I bet its so fun to do things like that. Too bad you didn't win that $5000 purse! (That must be a lovely handbag!)


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...the best way I found to catch the tree frogs without injuring them is to use a clear, plastic container. I have one that is a large jar. Since it's clear I can see what I am doing so I don't accidentally squish them. Usually they are on a door or wall. I will place the opening over them. This usually causes them to jump while the container is around them and usually they jump onto the inside bottom of the jar. I then move the jar off the wall or door enough to cover the top with the lid. I then take them outside and gently shake them out of the jar.

It was funny especially since he was going up against the stretch atv's. They are very fast and look it and here's this big man on a little purple and white normal looking atv.

Well we still have a shot at the gorgeous $5000 purse. Hubby thought it was this weekend but it's not. It's coming up though.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just catching up, those pics of the kittens are gorgeous, what lovely faces. And that frog looks cute too. And well, the buns are adorable, I get a tan like yours as I wear flip flops to clean the terraces and end up with a flip flop foot tan. Thumper is so big. I was so laughing at the bun and the craisins. Houdini is just like that. He shoves his face through the bars as though he´s trying to get right out and he goes mad for them. If he had a chance he´d eat the other twos as well. 

That racing sound s great and a large man in a small vehicle, bet that was comical. it all does sound exciting and another chance at that purse...hope you win it. 

Doing hair. when I was younger I used to Irish dance in competitions and my mom used to put my hair in ringlets using either rags or rollers. I used to sleep in the rollers overnight, goodness knows how, they used to stick into my head and were so uncomfortable. A friend I used to work with used to French plait my hair. I remember when I used to take it out, my scalp used to itch and was really painful from the hair being pulled so tight.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...the new buns are coming along but my goodness they are so high strung compared to Thumper. I actually got Thumper to eat his first craisin today. He has always turned his nose up at them. I went to feed him a pinch of pellets by hand and he was going so crazy I wound up putting them down as I began to fear for my fingers in his haste to gobble them up. I then offered him a craisin which he inhaled without even a sniff. I guess he was so excited about pellets he was willing to eat anything.

I myself would love to win the purse as I could have a lot of fun with that much money. Ha!

I love anything Iris. Well Irish and Scottish. I swear I was a Celt in a past life. Ha! I remember what having rollers in your hair was like and trying to sleep. Almost impossible. I only have my hair up when working at home and always put it in a low pony tail and then braid it. It gets less knotted while in a braid. Otherwise I have to comb my hair throughout the day. The low pony tail keeps it from making my head and scalp hurt.


----------



## PaGal

I forgot about the race last weekend with the girls. We packed sandwiches to save spending some money and did PB&J as you don't have to worry about it going bad. Well there's a cat with a missing eye at the track that we have made friends with. She usually comes over and we'll pet her. So I told the girls they could feed her some of my sandwich. I know it's not the best food for a kitty but under the circumstances...Well right as the girls went to give it to her something scared her off. A while later a chicken came over and gobbled it up.

We did later manage to give the cat some as well as some water. The girls also were feeding cheese puffs to the chickens. So we had chickens hanging around us most of the day.

I just have to say I really love Thumper. I was cleaning his cage. I was trying to be quick because hubby needed me to buff a motor head for him. So I was half in and half out of his cage on my hand and knees but leaning down close as I was trying to reach through the back bars of his cage to clean up at least some of the hay that made it's way there and Thump kept coming and going for a while. Each time he would squish himself through under me, rubbing his back against my face as he did so. I'm just glad he isn't shedding at the moment or he would have made my face very itchy.


----------



## whitelop

Haha. I love to feed my chickens stuff like that, its so funny to watch them eat it. I like to feed them watermelon rinds. They get scared of them at first when I put them down, but then one brave one goes up to it and pecks it. Realizes its the good stuff and calls out a very sweet little chirpy call to the rest of them to let them know its the good stuff, so they all flock over and dive right in. hahaha. 

It probably is a good thing that he's not shedding! haha. I swear, every time my Fat Cat comes to me she rubs the whole side of her body down my face and covers me in fur. It gets stuck in my chapstick and I feel like I can never get the fur off my face. LOL


----------



## PaGal

I'll have to remember that. We have three watermelons on the vine that are close to ripe. To save room I usually cut up the watermelon into small pieces and put it in a container in the fridge so I'll send the rinds to the neighbor for his chickens. 

Which reminds me. his boy is crazy! When I went over to get some food to transition the buns over to my food the neighbor sent his son in with the chickens. They are in a large dog kennel split in half. They have some young ones they hatched on one side and adults on the other. Some of the young snuck over to the adult side and the neighbor told his son to put the young ones back. That crazy boy went in there just wearing socks.

It drives you nuts having animal fur on your face and it always seems impossible to get it off.


----------



## PaGal

It's going to be one of those weeks. I wanted to clean our expedition yesterday. It is full of sand from the races. I got all but the very back cleaned inside and didn't get to wash it because it started to storm. So I will have to go back to it. The garden is a disgrace. You can't tell I have been busting my butt trying to get the weeding caught up. 

This morning I had to run to the post office to mail a package for hubby. Luckily it's only three miles from us but I had to make smokes first as I was out of supplies till yesterday but didn't have time. Not that I support smoking. Don't do it! Really don't! You will sooner or later wish you had never started. Then on the way to the post office my cherry fell off and burnt two holes in my shirt. I have never before burnt my clothing. It took a few moments before I felt the heat. 

To top it off we have a short in the wiring of our explorer so the drivers window would not go back up for me. I'll have to keep trying to get it to go up as we will be getting rain and storms today. 

On a good note, yesterday I only had to clean up a handful of poos from Thumper. I'm hoping it wasn't just a fluke and that he'll stop pooing like crazy on my floor. 

I am thinking that when we finally get to renovate the buns room I would like to tile it instead of carpet. I usually prefer carpet as I like a softer floor for walking on and for me vacuuming and occasionally shampooing is less work than sweeping and scrubbing a floor regularly. But tile would be easier with the hay and having to try and vacuum while watching that my cord doesn't get eaten. With tile you don't have to worry about scratches or spills like you do with hardwood. Hubby's gonna think I'm nuts though. But then again he has surprised me more than once lately when it comes to the animals.


----------



## whitelop

I think tile would be awesome in the bun room! It would be SO much easier to clean and maintain, than carpet. You could get some rugs that are machine washable and throw them in the wash like once a week. Thats what I would do. 

When I was like 19, I burned the crap out of my self with a cigarette cherry, huge hole in my shirt. Huge burn on my stomach. It was terrible. First and only time I've ever done that. But I've dropped my fair share under the seat, haha. Or in my lap, thats always the worst.


----------



## PaGal

I don't feel much like talking. It's been a bad day in more than one way but I did want to share that we have several wild buns either living in or just visiting our yard. One hangs out on one side of our house and I have spotted two on the other that I would say by the size and behavior are teenagers. By behavior I just mean they seem a bit more jumpy than I am used to seeing adult wild buns behave.

Hubby also said he saw a large bun running across our yard and then just quickly dropped to the ground and layed there a while. The neighbor lady brought up seeing a large bun in our yard as well. She hasn't seen Thumper but her hubby has and must have told her about him because the neighbor lady and our other neighbor upon seeing the large bun discussed whether or not Thumper might have gotten loose. 

One of the younger buns came right up next to the house and was even eating some long weed strands growing between the stones that make up our patio and sniffed at our steps like he was thinking of coming up them. That would have been so cool as I was standing there right at the door watching him the whole time. He hung around for about 20 minutes. It was pretty interesting noticing the difference between him and my three.


----------



## whitelop

I wonder if the big bun thats running around is a large cottontail or if its a house rabbit that someone has let loose? I hope that its just a large cottontail. 
I never see wild buns in my yard, but I do have a large field so thats probably better suited for them. I wish I did see more wild buns though, I love them. 
I think wild buns are adorable. 

How is Thumper doing?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I hope its just a large cottontail as well. That wouldn't be good if it was a house bunny. I hardly ever see wild buns around here. Once and a while when I come up the driveway I see one scamper across it. And there seems to be a whole lot more during Winter. One snowy night I was up laying on the bunk bed and I looked out the window and I saw a bunny run out from under the trampoline and in to the forest than a few seconds later another one followed it. I think they were under the trampoline because it was less snowy there and there was some grass to eat.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...I'm not sure where a domestic rabbit would have come from unless someone driving along had just dumped it. Of course, I will keep an eye out for it. I'm not used to seeing wild buns much either. We have some we see way down the dirt drive that goes past our yard and there was one near the end of summer that would take off when I got close on the mower so this is a nice surprise. 

Thanks for asking. Thumper is not back to his old self yet but he is eating some still and drinking water. Moves around a little, grooms, etc. I might just be fooling myself but I think he might seem just a tad improved today. 

Elise...I bet they were under there to eat the not snow covered vegetation.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´d love to have wild buns living in or near my backyard, no chance of that, too many houses, cars and people round here. But it must be lovely seeing them coming so close, hope the big one isn´t an abandoned house bun, if it is, it´s lucky it´s surviving. 

Tiled floors sound great for the bunny room with those rubber backed washable rugs. That´s what I´ve got on my floor so that when they run, they don´t slip. Since I put their new flooring under their cages, it´s great to clean. I just vac up the stray poops and straw and they seem to like it and haven´t eaten it yet lol.

Good to hear Thumper is feeling better, I´m sure he´ll be right as rain in no time.


----------



## PaGal

I guess it's time to update. Thumper seemed to have made big steps in improving yesterday with his eating, pooing and his behavior so I am less worried plus it's the week so getting him to the vets if needed is not such a worry. Since getting him I have come to realize that this is just not a bun owning area. I know they are sold at a couple of feed stores in the area but it seems that people having buns as pets and caring for them the way we do is not very popular here so finding bun savvy vets is difficult if not impossible.

My vets may be a step up from most as they do wild animal rescue and rehabilitation.

It was Friday that Thumper seemed to go into GI stasis. He would not eat pellets or hay and his poos became very small and less frequent. He did eat a basil leaf for me so I ran out and got some parsley and romaine as they were the two items the store had that he had eaten plenty of when he was on veggies before and that I thought may be easier on his tummy. He ate a little of those over the next few days and would drink water. I gave him simethicone although he hates it. 

Friday they were having drag races at a county fair that we had plans to attend. We had to make special arrangements to be able to attend, hubby took half a day off work and I was looking forward to going. Our plan was to get their early and have some time to enjoy the fair. I was really looking forward to it as we haven't done anything I really, really have enjoyed doing in a few years and I learned they were having a rabbit show. I wanted to go to our state fair last year and planned it but didn't get to go in the end. 

Well with Thump being in bad shape I of course would not go but told hubby to take the girls and go. So between worrying like crazy about Thump and being very disappointed in missing the fair it wasn't a very good day. Hubby and the girls had been talking about doing something on Saturday to help make up for me missing the fair but Thump wasn't doing too much better and hubby knew I wouldn't leave him so we worked on the yard and garden for the weekend.

Most of the tomato plants are up. I hilled both the white potatoes and sweet potatoes, weeding was done, beans were picked. We picked a watermelon but it wasn't ripe enough yet. I swear we do that every year so the neighbors chickens got a treat. Hubby actually had to mow part of the garden with the push mower that's how bad some of the weeds are. We also pulled up weeds near the tomato's that were 2 foot tall. I think all that really needs done is to hill up a little around the corn and then it should just be keeping up. Oh yeah we have tomatoes to pick as well. 

The black bun was letting one girl pet her yesterday and layed down while being petted so that's an improvement.


----------



## whitelop

You're garden sounds as weedy as mine! I stopped weeding mine though, its too much to try to keep up with it. Plus, my tomato plants have become so big that they're not even in the garden anymore, they're growing wild in the grass and they've taken over the whole garden basically. hahaha. 

I'm glad Thumper is doing better! That must be a huge relief. I'm sorry it put a damper on your weekend, but hopefully you'll be able to do something fun next weekend. I guess its all part of animal ownership.

It does sound like the black bun is making strides in being more comfortable.


----------



## JBun

I'm glad Thumper is doing better. These GI issues are enough to drive you crazy, aren't they? I've got one little bun that keeps getting soft poop even though I've decreased her pellets several times. Someone mentioned their rabbit kept having digestive problems, and they had applied revolution for fleas, but they noticed that their rabbit pooped out some worms after getting the revolution, and the digestive problems cleared up. So I thought I would try worming my bun to see if it makes any difference. If Thumps keeps having digestive problems, maybe consider worming. You could also get a fecal test done first to know for sure, before you try it.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...I'm kinda ocd about weeds in the garden. Some can be there but I truly love when there's few and the only green you really see is the plants but I'm also ready to just give up on the garden all together. Ha!

Well the most important thing is that Thump is doing better. It is a huge relief as I was so worried and couldn't relax for a moment.

Jenny...Yes, the digestive problems drive me nuts as I worry so much. I know they can go down hill so quickly. At least with other pets like cats and dogs you usually have some time to get them better.

So does the revolution help with worms or is there something else to use on buns for worming? It might be worth a shot anyway. I do kinda wonder with this last issue. I had given him a craisin but it was so small, barely big enough for me to hold. At this point though I can't even remember for sure which day I gave it to him.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I suppose we all get paranoid about our buns from time to time but, as you say, they can go downhill so quickly. Luckily, apart from a scare when Bandy was tiny, we haven´t had any real issue. So glad Thumper is getting back to normal. I had heard people worm their buns although I´ve never done it.


----------



## PaGal

Hubby called me outside yesterday. The big bun was out along with another. Actually they were both about the same size. I wanted to get a closer look as I need new glasses so can only see so well. I really need to get a pair of binoculars but until then I use the scope for hubby's rifle. It usually is off the rifle as he doesn't hunt but he had it on to scare off the ravens from our garden. Don't worry he knows better than to shoot them as they are one of my fav birds. It felt so weird aiming a gun at the buns but there was no chance of an accidental shooting and I wanted to make sure they weren't drop offs. They are not, just bigger than average wild buns. Still a joy to behold.

The black bun is chewing their coroplast. She seems to go crazy in the mornings chewing. She has other things in the cage to chew but of course what bun chews what they can safely when there is something around that they shouldn't. I will start trying different things rubbed on the coroplast to try and get her to stop chewing it. 

I need to get moving but I'm tired. had trouble sleeping and every time I was about to doze off either the dog or the little buns would make a racket and the black bun woke me early chewing coroplast.

The grey male kitten is funny. He likes attention and will come over wanting attention but when you pet him instead of arching his back into it like all the other cats do and every cat I have ever owned does, he will make himself low to the ground but will start to purr but then he will lay on the ground and let you pet him. It's really odd.


----------



## whitelop

Your kitten sounds really sweet. My cats like throw themselves down and want you to pet them. Or my Fat Cat will wedge herself between you and the laptop or a book or whatever you have, and demand to be petted or she'll throw a tail in your face. She did it to AJ the other day, he was laying on the couch with a cat tail mustache. It was so funny. 

I bet it was weird to point a rifle at the wild rabbits. At least they ARE wild, its much better than a drop off. haha. I love wild buns, they're so cute. My husband the other day told me I could have a wild bun sanctuary. But his version of it is, I feed them in the yard and they come and go and I don't get to keep him. *sarcasm* He's a really funny guy! 

I didn't sleep well either! I was having a hard time, too much on my mind. So this morning I'm really dragging. I have a huge mound of wash to fold. Its Mount Washmore on my couch, but have no energy to fold it.


----------



## PaGal

It's hard now going into the side of the garage Isabell and the kittens are on as they all come running. I'm not good at walking with one cat under my feet let alone four. I always get hurt trying to avoid stepping on them and even though you occassionally do it no matter how hard you try not to they don't learn.

Putting away clothes can be the most daunting chore when you are tired and dragging.


----------



## PaGal

It has been a hard week for keeping up with all of RO. I have had a few headaches that kept me away or at least from posting, been feeling like I'm coming down with something but nothing definite yet so maybe my body is managing to fight it off, I have been extra busy and to add to it have been having the girls take turns cooking dinner supervised so they can start learning to cook, my O button is not functioning properly and I seem to use O a lot so have to spend time going back and adding O to words, storms and rain rolling through knocking out my internet and now either something goofy is going on with my one pointer finger or I have a strange short in my computer that only shocks that finger because that is what it feels like, a light shock.

The little buns went insane last night. I couldn't get to sleep and when I finally did then rabbits that had lost their minds woke me at 4 am. Hubby was up and saying he was going to cook a rabbit (didn't mean it, just grumpy!) because they had kept him up for the past few hours. I got up and threw them a bunch of hay and that settled them down. Couldn't get to sleep so went to the couch and read a little while. Started to doze and hubby woke me up getting up for work and sent me back to bed at which point I finally fell asleep but then had tow dreams. In the first both of the twins got hurt by falling and the 2nd hubby fell hurting himself and then stopped breathing and no heart beat and I was giving CPR when I woke up which had me feeling on edge all day. Not to mention the girls got hurt at Wal Marts in my dream and we were going shopping there today.

The girl who's turn it was for cooking dinner today wanted to make spaghetti tacos. Which is just taco shells with spaghetti in it. Didn't realize she heard of it on the stupid I Carly show we don't allow them to watch or maybe I would have made her choose something else. I am tired and in no mood for worrying about dinner at all but pushed on for the girls sake. Messy, messy, messy. I can honestly say today is the first time I have ever had spaghetti in my shirt.

Yah, more rain. Not! Bye.


----------



## whitelop

Tacos in general are a food that you can barely eat without being covered. Then you put spaghetti into it and you're just asking for a serious mess. I don't really like spaghetti that much, so I probably wouldn't like that. 
But I think its great that you're teaching them to cook. Are they learning recipes and stuff? I don't remember cooking with my mom, I started baking at a young age and learned how to cook later down the road. My great grandma, grandma and mom are all good cooks and I think I just sort of got it naturally. haha. 

I didn't like iCarly either. I thought it was a strange show. The parents where dead? Or something, but the brother who was the guardian was a babbling idiot, there was no structure. The one blond friend who wasn't Carly was super mean and always threatening people. And they let them, as kids, put videos up on the internet and talk to internet strangers. That says unsafe to me. I think it sends the wrong message and it was a little inappropriate. 

I hope your headaches get better. I know what its like and it SUCKS!


----------



## PaGal

Luckily we all like spaghetti. The taste was somewhat different but not bad. I just didn't like the mess and yesterday was the worst day for it. Today is left over day as I've had enough of cooking. Ha! We have left overs from three different meals though so every one can eat what they will enjoy the most.

I only watched a few episodes as the girls were talking about it so much from watching at their mothers. Our basic rule for them is if the people in the show are older than you then don't watch it unless it's a show we have given them permission to watch already. I remember the mean girl always getting her way by threatening and being mean which is not good. No wonder there is so much bullying going on. I also remember there was a floating bra that told stories. And no adult supervision. 

My grandma was a good cook. My mother was ok just wasn't her thing though. I guess I got some cooking genes from my grandma. No one ever taught me to cook I just learned on my own. I started with recipes and went from there. Some dishes I follow a recipe and others are just the way I do it. The spaghetti is just my own made up recipe. We also had meatloaf this week which is my recipe. The other girl chose breakfast for dinner so no recipe really at all used for that. Once they are experienced enough to be let loose in the kitchen the plan is everyone will cook one meal a week. So no one will cook more than three meals in a seven day period. 

We also bake just not as often and I have always had the girls help with cookies, cakes, cupcakes.


----------



## PaGal

Hubby had his last day of work yesterday. He is now on vacation. It's the first time he has taken extended time from work since we have been together. 

yesterday I let the new buns out of their cage for the first time with free run of the bun room while I cleaned their cage. The kids watched them for me. I wanted to make sure if they peed I would know and where so I could clean it. It went well and the girls herded them back in well when the time came.

Hubby decided it would be fun to take us to the drag races nearby as spectators. We saw cars, trucks, a few stretch 4 wheelers (they are actually hubby's cousins), motorcycles, and formula cars both regular and jr. The fastest anyone went was one car at 204mph and one motorcycle at 204mph. We got to bed very late.

I slept in so woke up with a killer headache. It was getting better but then I had to rush to get ready so I could take the girls to the library before it closed. We had 5 minutes when we got there. I got Watership Down though. It has been many years since I read it last.

Thumper today peed on the floor outside the little buns cage. It's odd because he was out of his yesterday after I had let the little buns out so I'm not sure if it was because they were out but if it was why didn't he pee yesterday or if it was because they had kicked a little litter out of the cage last night. Maybe he could smell their pee on the litter and that's why he peed.


----------



## whitelop

He could probably smell their pee on the litter and he was like heck no! And peed there to say he was there. haha. 

Am I the only one who hasn't read Watership Down? I think I am. I should really read it. 

I've never been to a drag race, but we have Z-Max drag strip in Charlotte. I've seen stuff on tv but never in person. I would love to go though! Its so cool that you guys do stuff like that. 

So did the little buns explore? Did they seem to like it out of the enclosure?


----------



## PaGal

Well he better not keep it up. Ha!

It's a good story, a classic! You should definitely give it a read.

Yah, they explored. They went all through Thumper Town. There was a lot of thumping going on between the two. Thumper was in his cage and seemed to care less.

I'm not ate up like hubby and the guys are but I like it. Sat on metal bleachers for too long! Ha.


----------



## PaGal

It's one of those days when the buns make you want to bang your head off the wall, that and the migraine that nothing has helped and has kept me from enjoying this day. 

I usually clean Thumps cage every day and the little buns every other day. Today I just had Thumps to do. I'll usually do it in the afternoon as it works for me and he has a clean cage to go in at night. I like to just get my work done and over with. I procrastinated today due to my head. 

So I went in to clean the cage and do the nightly feeding and lock 'em down for the night. Thump had peed by the other cage again and he had peed next to his litter box(might not have had his bottom in there enough). The pee in his cage ran under his litter box so I didn't notice till I had pulled the dirty box out and set it on the floor so instead of one spot of carpet to scrub I had two. 

He also had little bits of hay everywhere and a huge pile between his litter box and hay rack so what could have been a quick ten minute job went much longer. He did his usual sniff all over me, run between my legs while I was on my hands and knees and generally get in my way. All I heard from the lil' bun cage was a bunch of loud zooming back and forth and constant thumping. I swear they were trying to kill me by ramping up my migraine. Oh and the lil' buns had kicked litter and poo into their water bowl so I couldn't just quickly refill it. Not sure how that happened since there cage is seven feet long and the litter box and water bowl are on opposite ends.

Why is it that there are people out there that talk about pets picking up on your feelings and responding in a caring, positive manner. All of mine, every last one of them seem to choose those times to go crazy and push my buttons and pulverize my last nerve.


----------



## PaGal

Not too much has been going on. I got some of the rooms shampooed and the couch done. I did get to finally go fishing yesterday. The twins each caught a small fish and hubby caught 2 croakers but too small to keep. I caught my fav a blue channel catfish. It was big enough to keep but we put him back since we didn't have enough to be worth cooking. So he got to live another day.

I'm weird when it comes to fishing. I enjoy fishing and some of the fish I really like. I'm not crazy about croaker because there are so may bones. It takes forever to eat some because you have to be careful and pick off tiny pieces to avoid eating the bones and yet no matter how careful and slow I am I always eat at least one bone. 

The weird part is I also feel bad for the fish. I really do. I always think about it, should I or shouldn't I. I think about how the fish must feel having the pain of being hooked and unhooked and the fright of the whole ordeal plus possibly not even understanding all that is going on and not even understanding what this big things is that's handling it. 

But I haven't had the chance to fish for about two years so there's that in the fishes favor.

I still have the three kittens. I have had a few people contact me but with no follow up. We might keep one but we can't keep all three. I don't know what to do. 

I may finally be buying a yard gnome tomorrow. I probably will. I saw it today and didn't get it because I'm too dang practical. I'm not a yard gnome person in that I don't have yard gnomes every where. I like some things like that in my yard but not too much and only what I really like. I just have to have a yard gnome though. I don't know why but I do. I have been looking at yard gnomes whenever I come across them but it has to be the right one, it has to connect with me in some way. Well today I saw a duck dynasty one. Well actually two, Si and Willy. 

We all find the show funny at times and it's a show that can be on when the kids are around because we haven't seen anything inappropriate and no vulgar language. I'm not big on tv and especially reality tv but at least with them they do show that family is important and hard work. And blah, blah, blah. Anyway I think I will get SI. The kids will get a kick out of it as well.

Oh and the girls have been ridiculous the past few days. I think they have been out of school for too long and have forgot how to use their brains. Ha!. For instance, we have a rug in front of our back door. We come in and take our shoes off their. Well the one day they had been in the garden and came in. They had a ton of dirt all over that rug. It was everywhere and I had just cleaned the rug and the floor. They got fussed at for it. Well the very next day they put their shoes on to go outside and again covered the rug and floor around it and our little porch and the whole way across the garage. They just keep doing things they usually know better than to do. It's tiring.


----------



## whitelop

I love yard gnomes. They're my favorites! haha. I don't have cable, so I've never actually seen Duck Dynasty, but my husbands coworkers say its funny. I've also heard that it isn't profane or anything and its pretty appropriate for everyone. I think you should get the gnome, they're so funny to have in the yard. I don't actually have one, because like you, I was waiting for the right one. Maybe one day I'll find it! 

I'm sorry the girls are being bad with the shoes. I know what you're saying though. I have to tell my husband, who is a grown up, sometimes to stop tracking stuff into my house. I hate it. I wear shoes in the house, but I wash my sneakers like once a week. haha. Seriously. I know you don't wear shoes in the house though. But its like if the shoes are dirty, they stomp around as hard as they can when they're putting them on and get stuff everywhere. 
Do they wear sneakers outside? Maybe you could get them some cheap crocs and then they could hose them off before coming in. Well, summer is almost over, so maybe next year. I have rubber Rainbow flip flops that I hose off and get all the stuff off of. You could make a little station for foot hosing. Like with flat river rocks, stand on that, hose the feets off, then walk onto concrete. 

I hope someone comes to get the kittens. My mom just found a pregnant stray next to her house, she just started feeding it. She's going to try to trap it and find a foster home for it and the kittens. I hope it works out for her. 

I love fishing. I think that fish actually do feel pain. The best way to kill them is to hit them over the head really hard, or jab like an ice pick into their skulls to kill them. That was way more graphic than I intended. Anyway, thats the best way to do it. It sucks you didn't get enough fish to eat though. I haven't had any fresh caught fish in a while. Maybe one day I'll be able to go fishing.


----------



## PaGal

It wouldn't be so bad if the girls were just being bad with the shoes. That was just one example of the past few days. They just have stopped thinking altogether! Ha.

I think I will get the gnome when I go shopping next as I didn't go back today. I needed potatoes for a roast but turns out I had enough.

A lady may be coming tomorrow. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and that she will be a good momma to the kitten if she gets one.

That was kinda graphic. I read it this morning while drinking my coffee and it woke me up a little but not enough to know what to reply to that. Ha!


----------



## PaGal

I am so tired of being hot. I want to shower since I cut grass and the hot wind was really blowing but I don't want to take it early because if I step outside for a moment I'll sweat. It's so hot and humid. It's like a sauna out there!

I cooked a roast with carrots from our garden last year and potatoes. It was delicious and fall apart in your mouth tender. Hubby hasn't cooked a roast since he had one I cooked years ago. His was good but not like this. I also will not let him know my recipe that is my own I made up. It's the family joke. I told him that way if he would ever divorce me I at least will know he will have to live the rest of his life missing my roast. I did give it to my adult daughter since she's in Pa. and I can't cook one for her plus if something would happen to me then she can pass the recipe on to hubby.

I went in the bun room today and was playing chase with Thumper for a while. He got tired and went over to the lil' bun cage and smooshed his face in and the brown bun groomed him. 

I also did laundry, cleaned the house, gave buns food and water, cleaned 3 kitty litter boxes, made 8 packs of smokes. I'm tired.

I found this meme and I thought Kmaben might like it but I don't feel right just posting it on her blog so I'll post it here.


----------



## whitelop

That meme is funny! haha. 

The last like 2 roasts I've cooked haven't been super tender. Like tender enough, but not fantastic tender. haha. I love when I cook something REALLY well, it sounds like you have roasts down to a T. 
I made pizzas tonight for dinner and they weren't great. I was a little off my cooking game tonight. LOL Oh well, everyone got fed. hahaha.


----------



## PaGal

Roasts are my specialty. They always come out well so it is one thing I will cook if we are having company because then I don't have to worry the food isn't top notch. The cut of meat is important for a tender roast. I always get a bottom round roast or rump roast. If you poke them at the store get the softest feeling one. They have enough fat to keep the meat moist and tender but not so much that you have to cut out chunks of fat or are getting as much fat as meat for the price. they do have fat across the bottom so I always put it in with that side down so if anything sticks it's the fat and the meat is not wasted. I also make boullion I put in with it. I use four cups of water and 12 boullion cubes. I always cook it in the crock pot but years ago I did cook it in a roasting pan in the oven. In the oven you have to cook the roast a while and then add the carrots and potatoes. With the crock pot I just put everything in there at the start and cook it from about 10 till 5 or 6. That's my cooking lesson for the day and now I can't wait to have a roast sandwich for lunch.

I found a page on facebook with some funny bun memes. Just wish they had more.


----------



## kmaben

Haha! I am so stealing that picture and using it in my Combat Lifesaver slides!
I make a mean pot roast but it wasnt until I discovered the crockpot that I could actually make one turn out ok. I'm very proud of it as it's the only thing I can cook. I hate to cook. With an absolute passion. Love to bake and decorate and will spend hours doing it but cook? That's what husbands and papa johns are for!

Hope kitties find a good home. I raised a lot of kittens working at the vet clinic and you always hope they go to someone special. We had a stray kitten we found and nursed back to health. She snuck out the door one day and was found by a mom and her five year old. As fate would have it the little boy wouldnt part with the kitten and she slept in his bed from night one. Not sure where I was going with that but thought it was a neat kitten related story. I guess everything has it's place


----------



## Chrisdoc

Love the photo. 

You`re making me so hungry with all this talk of roasts. I miss a good roast, we used to have one every Sunday with Yorkshire puddings until I left home and I do miss it. Hardly ever bother cooking a roast just for me so only usually do one around Christmas and the New Year. I do love really tender meat and veggies cooked with it. Now I´ll have to go raid the fridge lol.


----------



## PaGal

Kmaben...so glad you like the pic. I thought of you as soon as I saw it and hoped it would be enjoyed. I'm kinda burnt out on cooking right now. I know I would enjoy it so much more if it didn't always feel like a race to get dinner cooked and on the table. The roast doesn't take long to prepare and the crock pot does the cooking so it's easy. One other item to have that's a wonder is a rice cooker if you like rice or rice dishes. It makes perfect rice every time and you can go on with other things while it cooks.

I do think some animals are just meant to be with some people and it works out that way. How I don't necessarily know but I believe it does. I would keep them all if I could but five people, five cats, a dog and three buns is just a bit much for us. I'll hate to see them go though as I love them all.

Chrisdoc...I have never had any English cooking but there are several dishes I would really like to try.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That is so funny as everyone says the English can´t cook but at my house, we always had great meals and one of my Spanish friends loves typically English food. I´m here Denise if you need any tips or recipes. 

I actually love baking but it´s just too hot in the summer so I have a bit of a rest. can´t wait until October comes and I can get back to making cakes and buns and other desserts.


----------



## PaGal

I have heard as well that the English can't cook but some of the food I have heard of sounds good. Well if you can think of anything easy and almost fool proof to start with I could give it a try.

Our baking slows down in the summer as well but then we have ice cream and such for desert instead. We use our toaster oven for cooking a lot especially in the summer but we don't bake in it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Will have a think and send you something. Yes, it´s ice cream for dessert here in the summer. Bought some fresh strawberries and raspberries so will be having them with Cornish ice cream today...yummy.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...I have no idea what Cornish ice cream is. Ha!


----------



## PaGal

Not much new going on. Went to a drag race on Sunday. I don't exactly know how everyone we work with did as they ran the different classes funny and later it got rained out. The oldest girl got through all the races for her class and one. Because of the rain out the one twin one first as she was the only one in her class to not have a single loss as the races are double elimination. For the racers that had one loss they decided to go by a coin toss. The other twin lost the coin toss to the girls one friend who races. The twin was ok with that and the friend. was ecstatic because she hasn't gotten a trophy till now as she's still learning to shift and all. Hubby didn't do too well as his new clutch he just got done putting on that morning was not hooking up. We got a ton of rain at the end so my thought was they should have had the racers mud wrestle to determine the race winners instead of a coin toss.

We took some left over chicken with us to feed the cat with the missing eye. The girls named her Cheez Its since that was the thing they first fed her. I know, not good kitty food but that's all we had and she so looked like she could use it. We also got to see the chickens again

The buns are all doing well. Although, Thumper has taken to occasionally peeing next to the buns cage. It's always the same spot. I have seen a few times Thumper squish his face through the bars and the brown bun grooms his face. The cardboard barrier is still up so he can only get his face through and only when standing on his back legs.

Hubby came out of our room yesterday and said to me "you are not going to be happy with your son!". 
My mind went to my human son, Hubby meant Thumper because he left so many poos outside the buns cage marking.

I almost forgot a pic I thought Morgan might like...


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. That is a cute picture! Its really adorable to see chicks stick out from under mom like that! 

Well, its good that the girls did well and the one wasn't upset because her friend won. 

Thumper will probably poop mark until you get him fixed. Thats the unfortunate thing, but at least its mostly poop!


----------



## PaGal

The girls are good sports. The last race they offered to share their $ winnings with the same girl.

He used to mark the room with his poops a lot and then as he got older he stopped. I am hoping that maybe he'll calm that down again after some time has passed. I have to get Isabelle spayed before anyone else.


----------



## PaGal

The girls are good sports. The last race they offered to share their winnings with the same girl.

He used to mark a lot but then stopped as he got older so I'm hoping after some time he might stop again but in either case I have to get Isabelle spayed first and was hoping to find homes for the kittens before that so they won't pester her while she's healing.


----------



## PaGal

Chillin out after a hard nights work!


----------



## PaGal

So cute...


----------



## PaGal

For some reason butterflies are congregating in two spots in our yard...


----------



## whitelop

I think they're the Super Generation of butterflies, that are making their way back from Canada to South America. Its that time of year for them, I think. 
They're really pretty though! The butterflies like my butterfly bushes and my chicken coop. The chicken coop is surrounded by milk weed and they like milkweed plus, they attracted to things that stink! haha. 

Those little buns are adorable! And Thumper, as always is so handsome. 

I totally understand getting Isabelle fixed first.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Those butterflies are such a lovely colour, we don´t see many over here, don´t know why but I miss them, there were so many in England when I lived there. 

Lovely pics, love them all.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...there were some that were mostly black with some blue the same size as those out there as well. They were just in the grass. There are no flowers of any type right there but who knows what goes through the mind of a butterfly. Ha!

Chris...I still love seeing butterflies although now I know they are not such a good thing as they are the reason for so mayn of the caterpillars and worms that infest our garden.


----------



## whitelop

Don't kill them though! The Monarch butterflies are on a serious decline because of deforestation in the Rainforest. Their numbers are way, way down.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I know there´s always a downside but they do look so pretty and colourful and I love seeing them in the garden.


----------



## PaGal

I don't kill them. As I said I still enjoy seeing them just now know there is a downside to them being around.


----------



## PaGal

Such a handsome kitty but it took till now to get a decent photo...


----------



## PaGal

Still not great as his color is washed out in the photo.

Such a sweet little girl. She is so much smaller than her brothers...


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, what a lovely kitty, she´s a lovely colour. I must post the photo my sister sent to show me what mom´s new carpet will look like. I thought she was posting a cute photo of her cat haha.


----------



## whitelop

The top picture of the cat, he's really handsome! He looks like a lion in the face! I love that one! haha. They're so cute though. I hope they find great homes.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...I only wish the pics would really show their coloring better.

Morgan...He definitely brings to mind a tiger when I look at him. The pic doesn't show it well but his fur is an orangish color.


----------



## PaGal

Not a good morning. trying to decide what is best with the new buns. I'm also wracking my brain trying to figure out some way for at least now if not long term to have all these animals together. Thumper is spraying now which he never did before. Seems to have started since the buns have chewed enough cardboard away from the outside od the new buns cage that he can get his face groomed. Before then it was just poo marking.

The new buns kept me from getting to sleep till late. I got up to give them more hay which will usually distract them and after they eat they seem to get quiet but there hayrack was full. I put like seven paper towel rolls in there along with the phonebook, a wooden spoon and another piece of wood in the hope they would stop making a racket and chewing the coroplast. At the same time I was yelling about strangling the neighbor. Only to be woken early by the buns as well. And now they are at it again. 

I also need to go tell the girls to turn the tv down. Why must kids have TV's up loud like the stupid yelling cartoons aren't loud enough to begin with? Oh and my dog is scratching at the door to be let in. Since the grass is wet I left him in the garage so his feet could dry. Do it all the time of course today he is impatient to come in. 

I was thinking of trying Thumps cage in the dining room so at least he won't be spraying. He can run around in there but only so much since he's used to carpet and not crazy about hardwood but then what to do with the dogs water and food. The dog does show some food aggression so I wouldn't trust him with Thump as you never know and I wouldn't want to take a chance. 

The den isn't bun proof and I don't have what I would need to get it there. Can't have the dog bowls there since the dog drools water after drinking and it's carpeted. There is no room in the garage for the new buns or any bun for that matter. Plus it is too hot and outside is out of the question due to the heat and hurricanes and I don't have an outdoor hutch anyway.

There is not enough of me or enough hours in the day to do everything that needs done.


----------



## whitelop

Maybe you could put your dogs food bowls in the kitchen? Or get a mat or something to put the food bowls on and put them in the bunny room? 

I'm thinking though that they're all going to have to be fixed and as long as they all like each other, you could be looking at a trio of buns. If one is grooming Thump, then thats a good thing. Especially if they're girls, because girls are mean! But getting your cat spayed first, is definitely priority! Could you do like one a month with getting fixed? Well, the rabbit spay/neuters might be expensive up there. Its only $190 here, so its not terrible, but its still a lot of money. 

If you do put him in the dining room, then maybe you could get him a cheap rug. If he won't eat it. He will get used to the hardwood though, sometimes it just takes a little while. Or if you didn't want to get a full on rug, you could get runners. That might help him. I think if you keep his nails on the shorter side, he might do better with the hardwood. I've found that when I can't hear Ellie's nails click then she walks better! haha. 

I hope you get it all figured out. I know its horrible when something doesn't work out with the animals. It was like that for months with my chickens and I was constantly stressed out. Then we fixed it and it was like instant relief.


----------



## PaGal

There is no where in the kitchen to put them that they wouldn't be in the way. I have a rug that's about 3' X 4' that his bowls go on but it doesn't help as he walks away dripping large amounts of water. The kitchen is also open to the dining room so like one large room so no real way to block him off in the kitchen and Thump in the dining room.

The cat is. She is definitely the type not to wander but it is hard keeping her in the garage at times. It's so hot having all the doors shut to keep her in while working out there and of course our neighbor has an unneutered male that will come over here. I will check into how much it would cost to have everyone spayed/neutered but not sure we can afford it. We do ok but are not swimming in money. There is only so much extra available every month and of course with kids and animals there is always something extra.

Yah, they are stressing me out. Like I said it's a bad day and especially since I did not get much sleep which is not helping me try to figure out what to do either temporarily or long term.


----------



## whitelop

Yeah. I know what you're saying about the money. We're the same way, we stay at a pretty level amount, where we're fine if there is an emergency but god forbid we actually WANT to buy something. haha. 
Where I am, we have low cost spay/neuter for cats and dogs. When I had my outside cats done, it was $75 for her with shots and $65 for him with shots. My dog/cat vet will also spay/neuter "strays" for like $60. Maybe you could look into something like that, like a low cost something. A lot of times places have clinics for the cats/dogs. My mom got her dogs neutered in Tenn. at a clinic and it was MUCH cheaper than the regular vets up there. 
I know with most rabbit spays/neuters though, its upwards of $400 per rabbit. I was SO lucky to find my vet at $190 for a spay, because its the cheapest in the area. Sometimes vets let you do payment plans, like if you pay half at the time and then the next half when you can. 
Personally what I would do, is get the cat fixed one month. Then wait a month. Then get a rabbit fixed and do it like that. Like, alternate months. So you're still spending money, but its not like you're spending $2000 in one month on animals being fixed. But thats just me and thats the way it would work out with our finances. 

Honestly, today, I think you should just leave them alone. You're upset and tired and stressed and its not the right time to mess with them. I mean, clean up where Thump has sprayed, but don't mess with them. I think if it was me, today would be my little break day from messing with them too much or trying to figure out what to do with them. 
Sometimes I have to step back and take a breath to clear my head. Then I can usually figure out the problem better.


----------



## PaGal

Exactly on the money. I know I could not have everyone done at the same time. Financially it would be too much as well as too many animals to watch too closely and worry about. I'd be a wreck. Ha!

I need to call my vets for pricing but I think the cat would be around $130.00. I think I'll ask my husbands one buddy too. He lives in a smaller town and they may have something there. I know my vets is in a different town then me. That town is a more depressed area so they cost less than the vets in my area. I love them though because they have more than one vet and they are all good. Plus the receptionist and everyone else are helpful and friendly. The problem is apparently my area is not big on pet rabbits. No vet on my states list of rabbit savvy vets is anywhere near me. There are no rabbit rescues around either. I also don't see or hear to much about buns around here so adding it altogether it's just not usual here. 

I have already decided today I have to be a little selfish and just let it go for the moment. I used my spot bot and got the spray cleaned. I cleaned last night but did a more thorough job today. Maybe hubby will have some ideas when I get to talk to him later.


----------



## PaGal

I was really hoping someone with experience living with intact buns might give me some tips since I posted to the general public knowing not everyone reads my blog. 

I think what I may try for at least the next several days unless hubby has an idea is to let Thumper have free run of the bun room for the first half of the day and then try letting the other two have the last half. Thumper has only ever sprayed in the evening for whatever reason. This may help to eliminate that for the time being. Although, I'm aware he may just start spraying in the day. 

Hopefully this will help to tire out the new buns so that maybe they will stop making such a racket at night and maybe even in the morning. Plus if they do it out of boredom more mental stimulation may help. 

I'll talk to hubby and maybe we can move Thump into the dining room and figure out something else for the dog bowls. It would be better to move the new buns because then their racket would be less but their cage is too big for anywhere else.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sounds like you´re having a tough time at the moment, I saw your other post. Rabbits spraying is not good and I have experience and mine is only really small. He´s started doing it again when he´s chasing Snowy but there´s not much I can do about it and I really don´t want to separate them again so it´s something I´ll be living with and hoping that when they get really comfortable again, he´ll stop. 

With Thump, it´s for a different reason and with his size, it must be worse than mine, I just found that it was everywhere, luckily I have leather sofas and marble floors so it was easyish to clean. 

Maybe as Morgan says, you need to stand back from it for a few days, work on the costs of all the spays/neuters and then see if it is feasible to keep them all and if you can move them about to accommodate the new circumstances. It´s a shame that they cost so much, I got my three boys done at the same time for 135 Euros, if I´d have had to pay what you do, I´d have probably had to do them separately, can´t believe how expensive they are over there. 

I take my hat off to you Denise with all you have and all you do. I´ve only got me and my three boys and find it tiring and difficult at times fitting everything in so I don't know how you manage. 

If you do decide to rehome the two girls, I´m sure you´ll make sure they go to a good home but I know you´ll look at all your options before going there. 

We´re always here to listen, give advice and encouragement if you need it.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...again thank you for your kind words they are much appreciated. The spraying and noise is a problem but the most important thing is whether or not they are getting what they deserve here.


----------



## PaGal

I am sitting in the bun room now and have been for the past hour. Thumper is in his cage while the little buns are out. I do have basically a cardboard fence around Thumps cage so there can't be any accidental pregnancies. Thumper was acting pretty interested at first and the two buns have been over periscoping to see in his cage but they seem more interested in everything else.

They are on alert more than I ever see Thumper but have become a little calmer than they were for about the first 30 minutes. There is less thumping from them than at first and they are now starting to come near me to check me and the laptop out and to chin me. The black one was just on a wooden box I am leaning against. They have both spent a little time zooming about and binkying. I have seen the brown lay down stretched out a few times but mostly they are just on the go. 

The kids have daily chores. One does the dishes, one takes out trash and one is on animal duty. Basically animal duty means they do whatever is requested that has to do with an animal. So the one on animal duty gets to babysit the loose buns if I need to leave the room. I have only left for five minutes at a time ay most. I want to first watch them to see if there is anything they can get into that Thump can't or something they may be interested in that they shouldn't be that Thump wasn't. There shouldn't be anything but you never know what a bun will get up to.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, rabbits can get up to all sorts when you´re not looking lol. That´s good for the girls to get to spend time with them and take responsibility if only for a short while. 

Looks like your little ones are starting to get used to their surroundings and inquisitive about you. Sounds like they are happy little buns. Thump sounds like he may also be getting used to them and seems to be enjoying the company.

I don´t think you need to be worried about if they´re getting what they deserve. If they´ve landed in your house, they are real lucky. I think we all ask that question from time to time. I do it when I have to leave them all day when I´m working or I have to go out in the evening (which isn´t often now) and they don´t get as much out time as I´d like them to. But, you have to look at the care you give them, a loving environment and the quality time you spend with them, I think that they indeed are lucky buns.


----------



## PaGal

Just a quick update as I am busy, busy, busy. Wednesday I let the new buns out of the cage in the evening. Somebunny peed both in one box of Thumper town and behind the two large sheets of wood we have leaning against a wall. Don't worry they are too heavy for anyone to knock over. I guess I'll have to block off the area behind the wood when the buns are out. It's Thumps fav place to lie when he is sleepy and their is extra commotion in the house. The box may just have been peed in because there was a lot of shredded paper in there. I have noticed the buns occasionally pee outside the litter box in there cage when they have made a mess with paper or cardboard.

I didn't let them out yesterday as I got a terrible headache after grocery shopping. Then to top it off I was going to do a quick cleaning of Thumps cage and found that he didn't get his big fuzzy butt in the litter box enough and peed outside it. Grrrr.

We still have three kittens. I have talked with about seven people and not one has made it out to even meet them.


----------



## PaGal

Finally I'm done. What a day! 

earlier today while Thumper was out of his cage and luckily I had sat down for a few minutes to chug a cup of coffee to keep me going and check e-mail I heard a slight nose that just sounded unusual. I got up and found Thumper had managed to get between the two buns cage and the cardboard around it. I don't think anything could have happened as I got up like two seconds after I heard the noise plus Thumper was standing sideways to the cage. I immediately got him out of there and put him in his cage because I did not have the time to come up with a solution.

Later when I went to start cleaning the cages I first took the time to use new and thicker cardboard and have ziptied pieces around the outside of the new buns cage. I know they can eventually chew away at the cardboard but this is only for the short term. I then fashioned cardboard that can go around and attach to Thumps cage so I can also let the two buns out. I then let the buns out while I cleaned their cage and Thump was in his. He proceeded to make a racket tugging on the cardboard which made his cage shake and rattle. The buns had a good time running and binkying and just checking everything out. I did have to use one of the boxes from thumper Town for cardboard so his town is a little smaller but still gives them all plenty of playing. 

The buns would come around often and sniff but they still run away when you go to pet them although they are getting better with it when they are in their cage. Maybe just because they feel safer there or because they are more used to me being in their cage. I managed to get them both back in with their bowl of pellets. 

I then left Thumper out to run around while I cleaned his cage. I put him back not long after as he just kept pestering for pellets since he heard me get them for the other two and it was late enough. Setting up the cardboard around cages had me running pretty late. I told hubby if we ever wind up homeless all I'll need is some zipties and cardboard and I'll be able to build us a mansion.

I am thinking what I may do is get some NIC this weekend. I can then use that and the coroplast I am using now for their cage to make them a cage, maybe even one with more than one level. I can then use the X-pen for them to run around in when Thump is in his cage and when he is out I can set the X-pen up around their cage so he can't get anywhere near it. Or I can also put it around Thumpers cage when he is in it and they can run the whole room. I haven't had time to look into the NIC yet and will not be able to get any tomorrow but I might be able to on Sunday. I have no idea how many pieces you get to a box and what size cage you can build with them but I'll figure it out. 

We picked a watermelon yesterday, All of the signs said it was ripe but when we cut into it, it wasn't very red but it tasted fine. We were wondering if it could have less color than normal due to all of the rain we have had all summer. We have never had so much rain over the course of a summer, we usually have periods where it gets dry and hot. I know they can be less sweet when they get a lot of water. Hhhmmmm.

We picked a few cantaloupes. Some we gave away as we can only eat so much fast but we are more than happy to share. Snaps were picked for the second time today. Picked a grocery bag full of tomatoes and have had corn on the cob a few times.

I cooked some fried rice yesterday which I have done before and everyone really likes. I also cooked up an Asian type chicken to go over it. One girl said " this is delicious and I don't even like Chinese". So I guess I'll be adding it to our list of recipes.

I went in to give the kittens and Isabelle some fresh water and everyone woke up and had sleepy eyes. I guess they were all sleeping good. Isabelle and the girl kitty were up about four feet off the ground and the little girl jumped right onto the grey male. It was like she didn't even look before jumping. He looked so pathetic being jumped on unexpectedly as he stood there with sleepy eyes. He's ok though.


----------



## PaGal

The animals are just too much lately. You could have never told me before how difficult it could be to keep one bun, add in two more and oh my! I never thought I would spend so much time, money or thought on just getting things right for them and so the set up works. 

I'm thinking after looking at NIC that I'll just get another dog pen for the two and then place the Xpen around it so Thump can't get near. It seems when he gets to go nose to nose with them that is when he sprays. Plus they won't have the coroplast to chew on which is one way in which they make a racket, that and chewing the cardboard placed around the cage to keep Thump away.

My plan was to order a cage this morning but stupid computer did updates and then it got stuck restarting. I'm just now getting on my computer and am in no mood right now to order one. This is the first day I have had the house to myself in a month. Granted I love having hubby and the girls here but I did plan on taking some time to myself and some time to properly wake up before I got started on my day but that didn't happen.

We still have all three kittens. I am feeling pretty discouraged that we'll ever find homes for them. I am also starting to worry I'll be having to get a ton of animals spayed/neutered. I think we need to hit the lottery and then just build us a zoo. It's crazy! I love animals and always have but I am responsible enough to know that sometimes you can have too many. One person cannot save them all. Yet here I am in a situation with too many. It certainly wasn't my plan. It is just so hard to find decent homes.


----------



## whitelop

I know what you're saying about the animals. I had 4 dogs at one time, in a 500 sq. foot apartment. Two were our real dogs and two were fosters. The two fosters were from really crappy situations. The one was a boxer puppy, who was inbred and they wanted to breed her back to her uncle/father, I stepped in and got her. She was so sweet but so dumb! Then the other foster was a golden who lived her whole life in a laundry room. She ate the whole wall and a door in there. She was totally insane because she didn't ever get out of the laundry room other than to go on a porch to potty. It took me a solid year to make her into a real dog that didn't freak out all the time and to get her to stop getting on my counters. I found them both homes but it took me over a year to find the golden a home and like 6 months to find the boxer a home. It was SO hard. At first it was fine, then they broke our wiener dog's hip while playing, thats when it started getting rough. 
But my mom always says "good intentions get you in trouble." Thats how people end up with 50 cats. We just met a lady who lives in my town who has 53. And the receptionist at my vets office has 35. Both those ladies spay and neuter the cats so the cycle ends with them. But for every one there is like 20 more that don't have homes. 
Its really terrible. 

Anyway, I just wanted to say that I totally get it. I've been there with all the animals. Growing up we had 12 cats that we fed that were strays from the neighborhood. Its been the only thing I've known my whole life. Now I have 4 and that doesn't seem like that many but sometimes people are like OMG THATS A LOT! No, 53 is a lot. 

Take the time that you have to yourself and drink lots of coffee and get your head together. Do some yoga. Seriously, I just did some yoga poses and now I feel pretty good! Or watch something you like on tv. 

I wish I was closer, because I would totally take one of the kittens. They're so cute! Because I'm pretty sure I could handle one more cat. haha.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, breathe deeply, take a break, drink lots of coffee and then go back. You are doing so much for all these animals and it´s a big financial strain especially with spays/neuters. 

Just really think about what you can manage and if you need to let some of them go, you really may have to. It´s a shame no one has called about the kittens and they are so lovely. 

I know that I´ve got enough with my three buns so can´t imagine how stretched you are. You can only do your best so consider what works for you and go from there.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...
Chris...

Thank you. It doesn't help that it has been raining since Saturday evening...dark , dreary and raining. I learned from watching my mother that there is such a thing as too many animals. She started off with a few cats, then got a few dogs. She then started taking in strays some of which were pregnant and had kittens. She did take every one of them to the vets. They all had all of the vaccinations annually, spayed/neutered and were treated for any illness they had or got. She worked full time, shopped for the animal supplies and groceries and cleaned. She wound up with like 30 cats and three dogs. She worked hard and you would never had guessed there was that many animals if you didn't see them but my goodness. I used to help her when she took them to the vets as she would take like seven at a time. Once I also was over there every day for a few days helping to give worm prevention medicine. 

It wouldn't be so bad if I could get it all worked out. I'll feel better once I can order the cage. Worst comes to worst I'll have to put someone in the dining room to keep the buns in separate rooms. I know right now it is hard to find homes for kittens because all you have to do is look on craigs list and there are just a ton of them out there. 

I did find some info on a low cost spay/neuter clinic today. I'll have to call them and ask some questions but for their prices we could get the momma cat and kittens all spayed/neutered and rabies for $50 more than what it would cost to just have the mom done at our vets. I'll also have to talk it over with hubby. If we did that I think it might be easier to find them homes. Once they have homes I can then take the mom for the rest of her vaccinations. 

If I can get the buns set up so there is no chance of pregnancy and so I'm not dealing with the poop marking and spraying by Thumper for the time being then once the cat situation is taken care of I can then see about getting the buns spayed.


----------



## whitelop

It sounds like you've got a plan in place. Sometimes it just gets so overwhelming and difficult. I even get overwhelmed when something happens with my animals. I just lose my mind. haha. 

Hopefully you'll get the new cage ordered and it will get to you soon!


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...yep, I go kinda crazy with the animals. It would be so much easier if I could just explain the situation to them and get them to understand. Also would be easier if they could tell us what is wrong when they are ill. Ha!

I do have a plan now so that is a relief. I have just been going over so many different options and trying to decide what would work best for all involved.


----------



## PaGal

I ordered the cage today. It is only two inches smaller than Thumpers and cost $49 which is not bad. I may add a partial level or a shelf to it once it is here and I see it. I may decide to put Thumper in the smaller one as he is not as active as the two lil' ones. We'll see. I will then use the Xpen to divide the room in half. I will then let Thumper out for half the time and the lil' ones out for half the time. Since I'm home most of the time they should get plenty of time out. 

I did let them out today while I cleaned their cage and then some. The black one is calmer when I touch her out of the cage than the brown. In fact when I got her put away she was near the cage door and I simply gently pushed her in and she was completely relaxed while I did so. 

So I need names for these girls. I'm tired of calling them the two buns or the little buns or whatever so feel free to throw out ideas. Hubby went in the room with them for a short while and went to tell Thumper to stop it as he was jerking on the cardboard I put around his cage when the lil' ones are out. Instead of calling him Thumper though he called him by his race/work buddies name. I told him if the buns were males I would name them after him and his buddy as they are together so much anymore.


----------



## whitelop

Thats sort of funny that he called Thumper someone elses name. haha. Sometimes if my brain isn't working and I'm trying to call one of my animals or yell at them. I go through all the animal names until I get to the right one. My husband just stares at me like I'm dumb because its like I have animal name turrets. 

I have to go back and look at pictures of them to think about names. Maybe you could post another thread to ask people for name suggestions. I did that for Ellie and got her name! haha.


----------



## whitelop

I like Hazel for the brown one and Satin for the black one. The black one looked sort of shiny in the old pictures and I'm sure she looks better now, since she's been taken care of for a while now. So I bet shes shiny black, like Satin. 
They're sort of hard to name though, since they're pretty basic colors! But they are so cute!


----------



## PaGal

Yah, they are basic colors. I seem to be unable to name bunnies. I don't know what it is. I have no problem with other animals. The black is a lot more shiny than she was when she first came here. 

It's funny he called Thump his buddy's name. I have been teasing them about their bromance a lot lately. They race together and right now his buddy's ride is here at our house as he currently doesn't have the room for it plus they work together often. Hubby told me the one day his buddy texted him to let him know he would be packing his lunch for the next day and that just set it off.


----------



## PaGal

Why can't the bunnies let me have some peace and quiet in the morning? Ha! 

I may let Thumper run around the den today. He hasn't been getting to stay out as long as normal the past couple of days due to the spraying. In the past he has burnt off a lot of energy though running through the den and dining room and into the bun room so I may try that today. I'll have to move a few things out of the room and bunny proof a little. Plus I don't leave him unsupervised. He gets on the couch which is fine but he always acts interested in getting onto the back of it. The couch is against our half wall between the den and dining room and I'm afraid he'll get on the half wall and fall off there and get hurt.

I really love my hubby. I was married to my ex for 20 years and all he ever did was complain about pets even though we never had more than four at a time and those were two guinea pigs and two lizards and he never did anything with the animals so there was no reason for him to complain. 

I think that's one reason I have been stressing. I guess in a way I keep waiting for hubby to get fed up or something. But yesterday I brought up getting another cage and splitting the room in half. He had no problem with it. I guess I need to let that old baggage go because he has never acted in any way except to show he likes animals. Yah he can get frustrated at times like we all do but that's it. Like I saw our dog as a puppy on petfinder. It took me three days to bring it up with him. He knew I wanted to talk to him about something as I started to bring it up the first day and then chickened out. When I finally got up the courage he just said well arrange for us to go see him. I have always loved animals and have been interested in them from an early age and that's hard to have to shut a big part of yourself off because of someone else.


----------



## whitelop

Awww. A bromance. How funny! 

I haven't been able to name animals properly in the last few years. We had a lot when I was younger, so I think I used all my good names up! haha. Plus, then I had to name my child and that was really hard! Its hard to name things, especially a kid because they have to have that name their whole lives and I didn't want to be the parent who named their kid a terrible name. I think I'm just named out!

My husband is sort of a jerk with the animals sometimes. Even though he doesn't do anything for them. But he allows me to buy things for them, as long as I don't bring anymore animals home! haha. Like he let me spend $32 on a vest for the dog! haha. I guess its as long as I don't get another dog! I think he just has a problem with the amount of the animals. But we really don't have that many! I think that its because of his parents that he has a problem, his parents are failures. I'm actually lucky he came out as normal as he is.


----------



## PaGal

I can agree on the too many animals though. I feel the same way and not just because it affects the humans having too many but it can get to the point the animals aren't getting what they need especially the interaction. It's funny though because before Frisky passed away, like two months before hubby said we have too many pets and will not replace them as we lose them. I guess maybe he was just feeling frustrated because not long after losing Frisky he brought home Isabelle and I know he has thoughts of keeping the striped male kitten. 

I know it won't be so bad once we get the bun living situation sorted and find homes for some kittens and get Isabelle spayed.


----------



## kmaben

It sounds like your hubby as a long fuse. He has to with two girls! I kept waiting for Omar to freak out on me over Shya's eye. All the money and doctors visits. I fully expected to walk through the door one day and he'd be "enough just put her down." Nope turns out he felt just as bad about her eye as I did. Maybe even worse because he carried what I felt as well. You're probably not giving this one enough credit due to the previous ass you were married too.

Names, Names. You could go with a theme. Bambi and Flower. Or a thelma and louise. Hmmmm colors play on the word cinnamon, cece, seenie, cinna ohh or like chocolate torte (yum) torra. Or brown-Bronwin
Black-maybe like Coalie? shade? shazeah? haha vashta. The vashta narada live in the shadows on Dr. Who. There's always good ol midnight. 
What are their personalities like? Is one more outgoing than the other? Is one more curious? Shya was so feisty from the first time we met her. I felt like she had an "S" personality because of it. Yes my husband thinks I'm weird also. Then I played around with sounds until I came up with Shya.

Something will come up. Just have to have a bit of a think. But it sounds like you've been thinking a bit much lately!

PS I keep thinking about one of the kittens as well. Seb is so friendly and would love a cuddle cat. Plus my cat is becoming ancient.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Kaley, those are some great names. I was thinking about Bambi and something else but I´m not very inspire today so I´ll have another think. The vashta narada, love that name and love Doctor Who. Quite like Thelma and Louise as well. I like Hazel and Satin as well.


----------



## PaGal

Kmaben...yes he does. We actually have three girls, they are my stepdaughters and love them to pieces. Plus my daughter and son but they are older and living on their own. I know I'm not giving him enough credit, guess it just takes time to get past something you dealt with for so long.

I have been thinking too much but you know how animals can be especially buns. Get something going you think will work for them and they show you how wrong you were. 

It's a shame you all are in Texas. For the right home we would probably be willing to travel a bit as any drive of 3 hours or less is no big deal to us but Texas is a bit far. I think they would get along with other cats as well since they keep trying to get near our other cat even though she hisses and growls at them.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...don't hate me or you (Kmaben) but I have never seen Dr.Who. I am not a fan of what's her name in Thelma and Louise, politically she runs her mouth too much. Ha! Maybe Bambi since that's where Thumper came from but I would have to really think hard as I haven't seen that in many years. Maybe I could go with a cartoon theme. Maybe a name each from one of our fav cartoons from childhood.


----------



## PaGal

Their personalities are hard since they are still skittish. They both like their food but the black one is more pushy about it. She'll barge in front of the brown to get whatever. She is a little calmer than the brown. They are both more energetic than Thumper is. When I let him out he'll hop around, run and binky for a while but then he lays down. The other two just keep going. They might lay down for a little while but then there back up and on the go. Of course they haven't had as much time out as Thump either. They absolutely love Thumper Town. They spend most of their free time running through it. 

The brown one honked a bit at first and still does on occasion but no where near as often. Seems to be the noise she makes when she is feeling threatened as she used to do it when I was in the cage and came near. Also when hubby picked her up.

Usually for me I pick unusual names for animals unless they had names already that fit or they responded to. My bull frog I just had to name Jeremiah and I would sing him the song when no one was around. Smaug was the bearded dragon but I'm a huge Tolkien fan. Also had a sheppard named Arwen.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, have the girls come up with any ideas ? It is so difficult to put a name to them as you do really need to see their little personalities. I´m sure something will come to you when you least expect it. 

Both Snowy and Houdini sometimes honk when I´m doing something they don´t like. It usually comes with a lot of pushing my hand away. 

They do sound as though they´re really settling down there now.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...ahhhh as far as the girls go and names well let's just say they need practice. Ha! They come up with some pretty funny names not to mention wanting to name pets after their friends. The funniest thing is the brown bun honking. I swear she looks like she has a little pig nose. Her nose is pink and she has a white spot right above it which gives it that appearance.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I can imagine some of the suggestions lol. 

I love bunny honking, it just makes me laugh as thought they´re telling you off for invading your space. If she has a cutie little piggy nose, maybe you should call her Peppa after Peppa the Pig. Denise, I have just laughed out loud, I was looking at the Peppa Pig website and it´s loads with two pigs bouncing about on space hoppers, scared the crap out of the buns. By the way, there is also a Rebecca rabbit in Peppa pig.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...I guess I'll have to look up Peppa the Pig as I don't know it. The honking does sound quite funny! I forgot to mention on your blog that the one video was the first time I heard your voice and being stupid your accent threw me for a moment although I know you weren't born in Spain.


----------



## PaGal

I came close to killing a toad last night. Thank goodness I didn't because I would have been so upset. I stepped on one but luckily when I felt something under my foot I quickly stopped stepping down. I guess between that and that he flattened himself to the floor he was ok. I had to turn on the big light to really see and he was just sitting there like toads do and then he hopped away.

I just got some pics of a bald eagle sitting in a tree right at the side of our property. I'll probably post them at some time but they aren't that great. My camera is horrible at distant photos. It always makes things appear much farther away than they are even when you zoom. I so want a better one. 

Thumper gave me a scare this morning. He was DBF in his cage. I have never seen him flopped in the morning. He's always either eating, meatloafed or sitting waiting to be let out. It was right when I woke up so my eyes were blurred and not focused enough to see him breathing so I made myself walk towards him. He popped right up. 

The new cage is due to arrive tomorrow. I plan on shampooing the carpet also so maybe that will help get rid of the new buns smell from what will be Thumper's side of the room. I'm going over it in my mind today because I may move cages to the opposite sides. That way I can let Thumper out into other parts of the house at times.


----------



## whitelop

The names that kids come up with are really funny. Like Pancake or Waffles. 

My husband sings to Ellie all the time. Elvira by The Oak Ridge Boys. (Obviously!) He sings to her like every day, its so funny! Sometimes I hear him talking to her in a really low voice, like I can only hear him a little bit. And he'll be bending down petting her and then he'll start quietly singing to her. Its hilarious. I guess he thinks I don't know. But sometimes he'll talk a little lower than usual and I'll think he's talking to me, and I ask him what he said. He's like 'not talking to you' I'm like, who are you talking to then? He goes, really quietly, '...the rabbit.' Its really funny. He likes her a little more than he lets on. LOL 

Ellie honks and grunts at me all the time. Mostly when I feed her, partly because I think she's excited about food and partly because I'm not feeding her fast enough. So sometimes she knocks the pellet scoop out of my hand or knocks my hand out of the way. haha.


----------



## PaGal

Your hubby sounds cute with Ellie.Hubby doesn't spend as much time with the animals as I do but he does stop in to visit with the bunnies when they are out. He also pets the cats and will pick them up. In fact he did it with one of the kittens last night but he badly wanted down. We think it's because hubby had sprayed himself in bug spray, guess he didn't like the smell or something.

All of the bunnies are now nuts about their pellets. They act like they haven't eaten in a few days. The two little ones always dump the bowl in the morning as soon as I get it in the cage so some mornings I just sprinkle them around the cage and let them forage since that's how it winds up anyway. In the evening they have their heads in it before I even have it in the cage and I practically have to push it through them. 

Thumper periscopes all over my legs as I am getting his then he flies into his cage and slides across it. He then sticks his nose in the bowl and when he realizes the pellets are not there he spins in a fast circle and then sticks his nose in the bowl again. I try to be quick and get them in when he spins so he doesn't knock them out of my hand. So now if I'm not quite ready I'll wait for him to spin again. 

With Momma cat I pick her bowl up or she'll head butt my hand as I'm pouring food in her bowl so I dump extra. She's just being greedy since she always has some left in the morning without head butting.

With Isabella it takes some time to feed them because they all run to the door and then ever so slowly walk right underr my feet in front of me all the way to the food bowl. So I have to walk slow and shuffle so I don't step on all of them. They meow loudly the whole way. Sometimes a kitten or two will fly out the door when I open it but they come running back in as soon as they here the food hit the bowl. 

With the dog since he shows a little aggression when too many people are moving around, I holler out that I'm feeding the dog. The kids then know they stay out of the room till he's done. He's fine with me and hubby and he will even back up from his food and we can take it from him but I don't take chances with the kids. They can give him his food but I always supervise and then he'll sit till I tell him to go eat. he starts drooling and making all this noise licking his lips while he waits.

With the kids it's always having them come ask when is dinner and what is for dinner and usually I have to answer each three times because never do they all ask at the same time. 

I have a family of people and animals that act as if they are half starved.


----------



## whitelop

I started planning my meals two weeks at a time. It makes it easier for the grocery store. So I write all the dinners down on the calendar and let my husband look at it. Sometimes I don't cook exactly what I have planned for the day, but I cook something from the same week. So usually there isn't much question about what is for dinner. Sometimes I even let him pick out the vegetable for the night! LOL 

I have one cat who will meow at me for like 10 minutes after I feed them, because she wants canned food. I used to feed them cans a few years ago, but stopped because they're a pain to buy and a little expensive. But now I think she's meowing because maybe she _needs_ the can? I think she's trying to tell me something, so I'll be getting cans soon. 
My dog isn't aggressive when it comes to food. He usually comes when the food hits the bowl, since the bowl is metal it makes a distinct sound. I don't feed him measured amounts or at specific times, since he wouldn't eat it if he wasn't ready. He eats about a cup a day, I fill his bowl every other day with two cups. 

But my child on the other hand, he begs for food like he's never eaten. Every time I walk into the kitchen, he comes to the gate and holds his hand out asking if he can "hab snack? Hab it? Hab crackers? Fanwich? Snack?" hahha. So I give him a snack and as soon as he's done, its the same thing all over again. We go through a lot of snack food, he's like a 3 foot tall teenage boy...already.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I´m glad I only have to cook for myself, makes things much easier as if I´m feeling lazy, I can just snack on whatever is in the fridge or cupboard. I do find it hard when I have people over to plan meals and have to cook every day lol. 

I also laugh at the boys when they´re jumping up waiting for food and diving in the bowl before the food has hit it, you´d think they never got anything. The funniest thing is with Houdini in the mornings when he sticks his little face through the bars to get his morning cranberry. I swear that one of these days he´ll break them. 

Yes, I have a real brit accent, I´m from Yorkshire so it´s quite noticeable although it gets stronger when family are over.


----------



## PaGal

I tried planning out my meals before and it just didn't work for me, some days I didn't feel like what I was planning on cooking or something would come up and I wouldn't have the time. It has taken me time but I have the house pretty well stocked of food so I can usually do whatever with what meat I decide to cook that day. We could survive probably two months at least without going to the store other than for the staples like milk.

Good luck with AJ. That's what the girls are like and have been for years. They will have the same amount of food on their plate as me and hubby then will eat another plateful and then ask for dessert.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...I like Brittish accents. I also love some of the words ya'll use. That and you all do such a fantastic job at the way you tell a person off. Ha!

That's what we do when the girls are with their mother we just eat whatever takes the least amount of work so we might just eat a bowl of cereal. The hardest part of cooking for others all of the time over time is thinking up what to have so you aren't eating the same thing too often.


----------



## PaGal

I made the mistake of picking lima beans and getting them blanched and then frozen. Took a lot longer than I thought. I don't even like lima beans. 

Both hubby and I got a jury questionnaire in the mail today. Agggghhhh! I would not mind jury duty if I could have my coffee and smokes and if I didn't have to sit all day. I am not one for sitting for more than say 20 minutes at a time. I remember going to see The Lord Of The Rings Movies. After sitting for three hours I could barely walk out of the place. Everything starts to hurt so much. My body is not made for sitting plus I get antsy. 

I find it interesting that you can give the excuse not to go that you are breast feeding. 

I was thinking about it the other night. They now place a small tattoo or at least some places do on your animal when it is spayed or neutered so in the future whoever will be able to tell it has already been done. What I wonder about is why tattoo the males? My dog has one and on him you don't need a tattoo to know. Kinda odd that.

Oh and Thumper has been annoying the past several nights spilling his water dish. He keeps moving it to a different spot and it is always the same spot. I don't mind cleaning up the spilled water in the morning but don't want him to run out plus he keeps getting his feet all wet. I figured he was moving the bowl so he can stretch out where the bowl usually sits as I keep finding him that way. So last night I put the bowl where he has been moving it to. Nope, not happy with that! he had to move it more and spill it of course. Crazy Bunny!


----------



## whitelop

I haven't seen a tattoo done on an animal in a long time. I don't think my dog has one or my cats, but they have fur so how would I know? haha. I remember when I was a kid, we had a husky neutered and they tattooed him. I remember thinking it was the coolest thing that you could tattoo an animal. haha. 
I wonder if they tattoo, when the numbers are punched in goes back to you? Like a way to record the name of the owner who got the dog/cat fixed? 
Is it just through the shelters that they get tattooed? I feel like in my area its just the shelters. Come to think of it, we had my two old cats fixed through the humane society, so I bet they DO have tattoos. hahaha. I'll have to ask my mom if she remembers, I was a kid when we had them fixed. 

Can't you just say you're a super racist and get out of jury duty? haha. 

Meal planning works out for me because I write down the 2 weeks worth of meats that I need. Then during the week if I don't feel like cooking something, I just pick another nights meal to cook, but I always stay with the same week. I always buy more meat than we can eat in two weeks, because some stuff goes on sale or I get bigger packages of meat. But that just goes into the third week of planning. Then I always buy a frozen pizza or two because sometimes a lazy lady and don't feel like cooking at all. haha. Most of the time I don't even eat what I cook, I eat an avocado or something like that for a meal. haha. So its just AJ and the man that eat what I cook. But I've been trying to freeze the left overs more lately, so we can have things like that more often. Like chicken noodle soup, or pasta dishes. I think it makes it easier for me, so I can see what I need to cook rather than not having any idea and getting mad and not cooking and eating out. 

Maybe Thumper just wants his water dish where he wants it? Sometimes they're weird!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I suppose cos I´ve got a brit accent I never notice. We do have different expressions and worse that you but we also have different words in different regions here. I remember my Scottish friend asking me if I was going for the messages....uuuuhhhh; it actually means they´re going shopping. And another friend who´s from the Midlands near Birmingham asked me I wanted a piece with my tea...I said "a piece of what". Turns out it means, did I want a sandwich. However, the funniest one was when I first started University and I asked someone from down south if they´d been hard on...I got the strangest look but in Yorkshire, it just means that you´re in a deep sleep. I was careful what I said after that. 

Thumper is so funny. Don´t they just do that. I put Houdini´s dish in one corner and he always moves it. I though it was so he could stretch out as well but no, I also moved it to the other side and he put it back in the corner it had been in the first place. These buns are just want it where they want it. 

I often end up having cereal for dinner if I can´t decide what I want. I have a freezer packed with food and my fridge is always full to the brim, mostly with the boys stuff as well. I actually cooked today as I bought some beef mince the other day. I decided I´d make a sort of biryani. I was a bit generous with the rice, basically I put far too much in there and I´ve enough food now the rest of the week if I fancy eating the same thing every day as I have no room in the freezer to put it. I´ll probably give half of it to my friend who I´ll see tomorrow as he just loves his food. 

I did laugh Denise about tattoing a dog who´s been done, it is pretty obvious and also with the buns. I can see why they do it to females as not so obvious. 

I´ve always fancied doing jury duty as long as it´s a really interesting trial. I´d be the same though, sitting for hours on end is not my idea of fun and same as you, everything seizes up after a couple of hours...the joys of aging.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...It may be mostly the shelters but one of the two places I looked at online in my area that do low cost spays/neuters had a step by step of the procedure and they mentioned the tattoo. The one on my dog is just a little mark so I don't think it could be traced. 

As for jury duty, Ha! They might buy it since everyones one seems to be one right now. And that right there is the closest I ever plan on discussing politics here. Ha!

We buy a few months of meat at a time since we get ours from Sams. We always get chicken and ground meat. Then we get a few extras like salmon or pork loin. We also buy some quicky meals. Then I just separate the meat into smaller portions and freeze it. We also buy some amazing sausage from one of the guys hubby knows from work.

But I put the dish where he wanted it. Dang rabbit!


----------



## PaGal

Chris...well it sounds like there is plenty of opportunity for a good laugh over the different expressions. Hubby has a southern accent but it is only noticeable when he either talks to a buddy that also has one and they are getting carried away laughing at the good times racing or when he is livid. 

The buns definitely are funny. His bowl has been put there since I got the cage and now he decides it doesn't belong there. I just don't want him to have issues since he keeps getting his feet all wet. I swear he would swim if I got him a little pool. It's a shame they shouldn't get wet, I could just see him now.

That's probably what I would do if I was single cook once and eat it all week. I have done so with a dish I like but no one else does, I'll make it every once in a blue moon and then eat from it all week for lunch or sometimes dinner.


----------



## PaGal

I went shopping today. I do not like shopping. I went to three different stores as I was buying shirts for the girls for school. They are starting to be pickier and pay more attention to style and want to dress a little more fashionable. Half of the clothes out their are ridiculous, so many that no one should wear until they are at least 20 and the animal prints. To each his own but I find them tacky. Lucky for the girls, I love them. Ha! Now I just hope they will like them. 

I also had to get gas while I was out and then I stopped for BBQ for our dinner. We had to run out yesterday and hubby was going to take me to get some but the guy selling it wasn't there. I came home from shopping the long way just so I could stop and get some. We have only had it once before and it is delicious. In fact it is so far the only BBQ I have had that I like. It was pure torture though driving home smelling it and not eating it. 

I had one of my shopping headaches but thank goodness advil helped for a change because the bunny cage arrived and I spent the next couple of hours rearranging. I cleaned scrubbed Thumpers cage well and wiped it with vinegar as it is now the little buns cage. Their litter box wouldn't fit properly in the new one and they are more active than Thump. He doesn't move in his cage much except to hop in the litter box or out. Thump doesn't care where you put him. He ran around like a crazy bun while I was cleaning his cage then just hopped right in the new one and started to eat. The girls though had to pee in their new cage twice. Hopefully that won't last long. I plan to shampoo the carpet tomorrow then everyone will get some hours out of their cage. 

I don't know what was going on last night but I think my dog wanted to sleep outside our bedroom door which would have him in the bunny room. I could here his nails as he crossed the kitchen and then him sniffing by our door but then I would hear one of the little buns thump and then hear his nails as he went back through the kitchen. Poor dog! So besides trimming his nails I am also going to start having him go in the bun room at times throughout the day so the little ones will get used to him being in there. 

Ooh and I got myself a pair of ankle boots. I had to as they were on sale for $5 less, I have wanted a pair for a while and I have learned through experience if I don't get something I want when I see it when I go back it will all be gone.


----------



## whitelop

I love animal prints! I can't believe you don't like them. Maybe its because I'm 23, but I love it! I'm not like full body cheetah, but I wear some accent prints. haha. I also like tie-dye and neon colors. haha. 
What do your boots look like? I need a new pair of boots for winter, like stylish ones. 

I remember when I started caring more about what was fashionable. It was like the 6th grade I guess. Then in high school, I didn't care that much and dressed like a hippy. And now, I sort of do care and try to dress nice when I do go out. But while at home, its yoga pants all the way. But this year, is the year of the sweater. LOL 
Do the girls have uniforms they have to wear? Like a solid colored polo and khaki/black pants? Thats how it is in schools where I am. I think it makes sense, it kind of levels the playing field for kids and it doesn't allow for gang colors to be worn. Anyway, I hope AJ has to have a uniform type deal when he goes to school. That will make school clothes shopping much easier.


----------



## PaGal

With the animal prints for me a lot of it has to do with the people I have known that wore it and their personalities. It's like certain things I associate with my grandmother whom I loved, such a sweet and wonderful lady and those associations bring on a happy, warm feeling whereas the animal prints bring on the exact opposite. 

Maybe I'll take a pic of the boots and post it. Coffee hasn't kicked in yet. Ha!

I love my yoga pants but need to replace them as they have faded so much but I'm having trouble finding any. My outfit this summer has been shorts and tanks because it has been so hot. I like to dress better when I get to go out so that's why I got the boots. I figure those with jeans and a nice top will be good for casual dress up like school functions. I don't dress too nice at home as it doesn't pay for me to. I have ruined so many clothes when hubby and I first got together because he'll ask for my help in the garage and as soon as I touch anything I get grease or some such on my clothes. So I have my at home/working clothes and then my leave the house clothes.Ha!

The girls do not wear uniforms so that's why I have been shopping and I do it over a few months so I'm not spending a whole lot at one time. The girls all wear the same size so they switch around shirts. But I still have to get plenty so they won't be wearing the same thing constantly. They still have clothes from last year that are good though. Anything that fades or gets stained goes into their play clothes so most of their clothes stay wearable.


----------



## PaGal

Taking a break from shampooing the bunny room. It's hard work but it's making me feel better. I noticed yesterday when getting everything set up that the carpet where the tow buns cage was felt sticky. It wasn't pee as that shows up very well on the carpet. Hubby was worried about the coroplast not holding pee well in the corners since the buns weren't litter trained yet so I put the pond liner we originally tried as a bottom on the floor to protect the carpet and then built the cage on that. I did notice also that the liner had caused the bottom of the coroplast to sweat. Again not pee as it also shows up well on the white coroplast so I guess it had to do with that.

The buns are taking it pretty well. I wasn't really concerned about Thumper because when he gets startled by something he's back to his normal calm self in a moment. The little ones are reacting well. In fact at one point I looked over and the black was meatloafed in the litter box while the air from the shampoo was blowing her fur around. She looked like she was really enjoying it. Then I looked at Thump and he was sitting in his litter box with his front legs lying in his hay rack, kinda just laying like that. He wasn't eating.

I called the dog into the bun room yesterday to start getting the little ones used to him. They just froze and watched him, no thumping. But for the very ever first time my dog sat calmly while I petted him. He even layed his head against my side. Usually he won't keep his head still. If you pet the top of his head he keeps jerking his head upward. If you pet his chin then he jerks his head down. He's always wiping his wet nose and lips on you. Then after a few minutes he starts to paw you and he has the roughest pads I have ever felt. Then a few more minutes and he wants to wrestle. It was amazing to be able to pet him and him remain calm.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Sounds like you´re having a busy few days but good that they all seem to be weathering the change well. 

I smiled imagining Thumper lying like that. You dog sounds like he behaved very well as though he knew he wasn´t supposed to startle them, hopefully, they will get used to him quite soon. 

Have you decided on names yet, I´m dying to know what you decide to call them. 

Animal prints, my friend´s daughter is crazy about them but I can take them or leave them. I suppose it depends how you wear them and who wears them. I think though that some things are just not that acceptable as you get older.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...Ha! It's always busy here.

I got a pic of Thump as he was laying there so when I get a moment you won't have to imagine it. 

The dog behaving was just a fluke I'm sure. It is a blue moon after all. Ha!

No, I haven't decided on names yet. But the idea of calling the brown one Krispy did pop into my head today. With all of the talk of rice krispy treats, it's just popped in that she's a golden brown like rice krispy treats or at least the one I make due to the extra butter and she has just a tiny bit of white on her like the spot right above her nose like rice krispy treats with just a little of the marshmallow not quite mixed in.

So far, knock on wood, Thumper has not sprayed. He did poo like crazy near one end of the Xpen this morning but he has been out now for a few hours and not one poo and no spray. Everyone is chilling right now and after a little I'll put him away and let the girls out.


----------



## PaGal

So I spoke too soon. Thumper sprayed. He seems to 90% of the time do it in the evening so I am going to start putting him away a little earlier. Right now he is let out at about 10am and tonight I put him away at 8pm. Plus I want to start letting the other two out for longer periods. Once school starts in a little over a week he'll get let out at about 8:30am. 

The girls have been sniffing, chinning and binkying since being let out. The brown one actually binkied off of me as I was cleaning the cage. Just now the black was running outside of the cage to one side, thumping and then zooming around the front of the cage into the other side, hop into the litter box, thump and then duck down low to the ground. She looks like she's trying to hide in the litter box. Silly Bun, litter box is purple but yet see through! She stopped to rest a little and is now back at it. No sounds going on other than me typing away here. Do you think the silly girl is practicing her thumping and fleeing tactics?!

Now she ran out the side door of the cage, around the front to the other side, thumped, ran to the front of the cage and jumped up hitting the front of the cage with her front paws. Maybe she doesn't like having the side door open and the front door closed? I had the side shut with the front open but they were zooming around the door and I thought I'd shut it so it would be out of their way and they can get in the side door instead.


----------



## PaGal

I just figured this out...us bunny people are all crazy! We have to be crazy because buns are crazy and we love 'em!


----------



## whitelop

As I'm typing this, I just heard my cat holler and my child is crying. So I think he jumped on her and scared her and she scratched him. haha. Oh god, what a way to start the day! I haven't had coffee yet, its still brewing! 

I think your black bun was a little scared. Maybe, depending on how her ears and breathing were. Ellie acted like that when she saw the dog for the first time a few months ago. She flipped out in her cage. What where her ears and breathing doing? Maybe she was just zooming around? But it sounds like she was a little upset. 

It sounds like your dog did really well in the bun room. 
I sort of saw something on my blog where you said something about getting a vest for your dog. I think that you should. I remember talking to this lady a few years ago who had too Aussie shepherds and one of them had to wear a vest all the time. She said it was because her dog was pretty wild on the leash, so smart, but refused to listen. So someone told her that getting a vest gives your dog a sense of self and helps them to respond better. So she got a small vest, like not one that you put stuff in, but just something for him to wear and it really helped. He was such a well mannered dog with the vest on and I think it helped to train him better. I know YOUR dog is trained though, so its not for the training part of it, but maybe to help him stay calm? My dog is so gentle and deliberate with his actions at home, he doesn't jump or get too excited but outside he's wild. I think its whatever is in him, he has a REALLY high prey drive. So when we walk he's in constant 'hunt and skulk' mode, as I call it. The vest helps to take some of the wild actions out of his behavior. He doesn't try to cruise back and forth in front of me, he just walks at my side or at the end of the leash at my side. Its really calmed him down on our walks in the parks. 
The other night, our first 2 miles were with the vest in a public park, he did beautifully. He didn't pay any attention to anyone. But then our cool down walk was in my dads neighborhood which was crawling with people, with no vest. He acted like a jerk. LOL He was back and forth in front of me, super whiny. He doesn't ever pull on the leash or anything, but sometimes he just acts silly! 
I think they really help to make them feel important. Plus shirts and vests are known to calm dogs down. But I guess, I don't really know why your dog would need a vest. HAHA. But they make small, slim fitting service dog vests that you can buy. But they're more expensive than the one I got. 

And yes, all bunny people are crazy.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...well the black bun was fine at first, just running around binkying. Then she just went a little crazy. I tried changing which door was open back to how I first had it and that didn't help. I did go in the room and sit in the pen with them and she stopped after that. Hubby also came in and interacted with all the buns. The brown let me stroke her nose a few times. She likes to come up behind me and nibble my shorts. 

I plan on building a house or something for in their pen today. I don't want to use ones with Thumpers smell on them as they peed in part of Thumper town before and they loved playing in it. They would hardly leave it when they were out just zoom around in it.


----------



## PaGal

Going a little crazy today and I have a headache already. Friday my daughters jaw swelled up badly. She went to the dentist who said it was an extreme emergency and sent her to the hospital. Her wisdom tooth is infected. They gave her pain pills, antibiotics and lanced and drained it three times. After being there all day she was released but went back hours later as it got worse. Spent the day again and again they drained it. Were saying she would stay the night and have surgery Sunday. Changed that and sent her home and she is back at the hospital now for the surgery. So a few worry filled days.

Yesterday I power washed the house, garage, shed and patio. Not bad mother than at one point having a nasty spider crawling on my arm. Of course, I was freaking out so it took several attempts to knock it off as I desperately pleaded for it not to bite me. later I had a large bug in my hair line on the back of my neck. I tried knocking it off and then forced myself to check but it was still there. It took two more attempts to get it off. I never saw it, just know it was big and it felt like it had goods legs for holding on. 

The bun schedule has been going well. Little buns will go in when it's time by me giving them their pellets for the night. The black one is a crazy thumper though. She really thumps a lot but never when you would expect her to. 

That's the pic of Thumper right as he started to eat his hay. Up till then he had just been laying with his front legs in his hay rack. A pic of the black bun while she was enjoying the air from the shampooer blowing on her. Has her eyes all squinted up from the air. And a moth I took a pic of. I wish I had gotten a better shot but my camera batteries died the moment after I took it and didn't know till now how it came out. The moth was actually dead so...


----------



## PaGal

Another moth, a spider that was mistaken in it's belief that it could help me mow and for Morgan, my boots.Ha!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Great pics, Houdini eats his hay like that with his feet resting on the hay rack, it always makes me laugh so Thumper is the same. Black bun´s fur is so shiny. Sounds like they´re all getting used to each other. 

Love the colours of the moth and those boots are lovely, I love ankle boots. 

Hope your daughter´s feeling better and the swelling has gone done. Pain in the mouth is no fun


----------



## whitelop

Your boots are super cute! I really like them. I want a pair like that! 

Those moths are pretty cool, I like moths. And that spider is a St. Thomas Cross spider. My husband almost grabbed one of those a few weeks ago trying to get a tomato off the vine. I had to tell him to stop because he almost touched it! 

And those buns are ridiculously cute. Thats pretty funny that Thumper just sits with his feet in his hay rack like that. 
I bet your black bun did enjoy the air blowing off the carpet cleaner. Ellie likes the fan.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...So Thumper's not the only one. Ha! Both buns look so much better than when they got here and smell better. Just yesterday hubby commented on how much bigger their poops are now than what they had been. Yes, I have talked about bunny poo enough that my hubby noticed the difference. Ha!

Now I just have to wait until I have an excuse to wear them. 

Hopefully she'll feel better soon. She has had a year filled with physical problems and I know she is ready for a break from pain.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...I think I might have got them at Target, sheesh I obviously shopped at too many stores that day because I can't remember. Ha!

I can remember once going to Pizza Hut to pick up some and catching this large moth there to take home and show everyone. Much easier now that we can just take a pic with a phone. Ha! I also threatened a boy that lived near my grandmother once because he went after a large one with a plastic bat. He said he thought it was a bat. I put it in a bird cage my grandparents had in their basement and tried to nurse it back to health.

Are those spiders poisonous? We had one on our front porch too but it left. Shoot that could be the same one. I don't see too may of them here but used to see them all over in Pa.

Well I haven't figure out why the black bun thumps so much while she is out. After a while though she will stop but then the brown one starts. Tonight while eating dinner hubby asked if they only did it while he was in the house. Nope, they kept at it after he went to the garage.


----------



## PaGal

So far I have had two days with no one peeing and there is also less poo being dropped out of litter boxes. Our routine is for me to give the girls fresh water, fill up their hay rack and give them pellets when I put them away at night. I then go and do the same for Thumper while he runs around for a few minutes. Well tonight he was completely absorbed in sniffing over the one corner near the Xpen and he didn't pay any attention to me putting his pellets in his dish. I hadn't dropped the whole bunch yet so I took the rest over and waived them by his nose and he went flying to his cage. Silly bun!

I've had an update on the long haired girl kitty we had. One of the guys we know through racing gave her a home. He sent a pic, she's getting big and looks less kittenish then when he took her home. He says she follows him all around the house. So Yay for her!

The grey male is funny, we just realized that when I'm around and he wants petted he will come near me and he flops down on his side. When I say flops, I mean he flops! I noticed before that when I would pet him instead of arching his back into it like cats do he would make himself low to the ground and then would lay down to be petted. He only does this with me though. He lets himself be petted like a normal cat with everyone else. I wonder if it's because when they were smaller I would make sure to pick each of them up everyday and would hold them in my arm and pet them so maybe he associates being petted by me with laying to be petted. He's a sweetheart though, they all are.


----------



## whitelop

Those spiders aren't poisonous to people. I got the name wrong though, its a St. Andrews Cross Spider, not St Thomas. Ugh, different saints! haha. But they're pretty common and not a problem. I actually sort of like them to look at, from a distance. Like I told my husband last night, I don't mind spiders as long as they're not in my house with me or as long as they can't touch me. haha. 

I think I might go to Target and see what I can see with the boots. I do like those a lot. 

Your kittens sound really cute. I love how all cats are different.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thumper sounds like a real character. 

I´m glad the little kitty is settling in and the grey male sounds so adorable. I´ve never been a real mad cat fan but the pics of yours sort of won me over, they are all so gorgeous. 

I did laugh at your hubby noticing their poops, it´s an obsession we pass on to everyone but I do like a perfectly formed, perfectly sized poop. Heck, I must get a life lol.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...good to know about the spiders. Guess that's why I couldn't find them when I searched that name. I did find a place that lists different bugs including spiders based on your state. Kinda interesting and now I know a few more to stay away from. Ha!

I don't want spiders near me or on me either. I'm not sure why they have to drive me crazy forever building webs on my mower. We have two acres of yard, go live somewhere else. Ah!


----------



## PaGal

Chris...too bad I can't ship one to you.  I like most animals but cats are like any other animal, they all have their own personality. 

Perfect poo is a good thing, it means you can have a life and not stay home worrying and nursing an ill bun. I know I would rather have to pick up 100 perfect ones a day then see a few not perfect.


----------



## PaGal

I have been around but haven't posted. Two days in a row I had to go to a school for orientation. The oldest starts middle school this year. So from now until high school all three girls will not be in the same school. We are hoping this is a good thing. Right now we feel some of their fighting is due to them being around each other so much. The schedule is going to be interesting. I was thinking the oldest would catch the bus an hour earlier so instead of getting her up 30 min after I get up I could get her up when I get up, an hour should be enough time for her to get ready. I was wrong as she catches the bus 1 1/2 hr earlier. Homework time should be easier because I'll go through it with her and should be done by the time the twins get home so I won't have to try helping three at once. 

I think I might know why the buns are thumping so much but if I'm right then I'm not sure why Thumper isn't. We have two large birds coming to our front yard and the neighbors yard every day at dusk and remaining throughout the night. We assume they are owls. We haven't heard any hooting to know for sure but they do call out a lot but it is more of a short screech. Because they are out in the dark we assume they are owls and they are big but every time we see them due to it being dark or almost dark we have not been able to make out anything more than their shape so no colors to go by. I did listen to different owl calls on youtube this morning but didn't hear what we hear. I know it's them though as I was out the other night and watched one fly to a tree, then to the ground, then towards the neighbors and then to another tree and each time it called.

The new set up and schedule seems to be working as no one has sprayed in days and there is a lot less poo around. In fact Thumper only left two for me to clean up yesterday.

Also have some more good news. They have just opened a Tractor Supply on my shopping run. I can now get the horse stall pellets without having to go out of my way. Plus I can shop there for hubby at times.


----------



## whitelop

Congrats on the new TSC! Thats always a great resource to have! I love TSC. 

We had owls that lived in our woods. They were the most frightening things ever. They made this horrible monkey sounding noise and it was freaking terrifying. Then one night at like 8 my husband and I were standing in the driveway and it made this horrid screeching sound from like 10 feet up and my husband took off running and I yelled at it to get on! They fly silently and they can always see you. Owls are freaking creepy. Maybe you could look up the types of owls that live in your area. Thats what I did and I'm pretty sure that the owls we had were Great Horned Owls, judging by their calls. They have moved on though, haven't heard them in 6 months or so. 
We also have a hawk pair that live here. They're pretty cool. I know you guys get all kinds of eagles and stuff, which is really awesome! 
I wonder if the owls bothered the little buns when they were at your neighbors house and thats why they remember them. The buns were outside weren't they? So maybe the owls scared them there and since they can still hear them, they're scared still. And Thumper doesn't care because he hasn't been outside at night to contend with the owls! 

So the twins are in elementary school? And the oldest one is in middle school? Maybe when they spend a little time apart, like not being in the car together two and from school everyday and then being home together, they'll be better together. You know what they say, absence makes the heart grow fonder. haha. I think sisters in general just argue and fight all the time anyway.


----------



## PaGal

We stopped by TSC today for the pellets but they are not open yet but it is completely built. Wish it would have had a sign up saying when they plan on opening. We did go to Southern States though and got some.

I did look up the types of owls in my area. The hard thing is I have never seen them clearly until just a few minutes ago. There are at least two that either are now living in one of the oak trees at the front of our property or the front neighbors yard as they are there every night now. First I saw the big one sitting on the ground on our property and it wasn't too dark yet. Unfortunately I did not have my glasses on but that sucker had to sit two foot high. A short time later I saw a smaller one so maybe young owls unless there is a large difference in size between males and females. Based on the size and that I could see tufts on it's head and the owls in our area I would say it is a Great Horned Owl. 

The two buns were kept outside so maybe that is why.

Yes, the twins are in elementary school and the oldest starts middle school this year. That is what I am hoping that some time apart will make them enjoy the time together more. We shall see.


----------



## PaGal

Let me start by saying I was up last night talking to my daughter from midnight until 4 am and was back up at 9am so ...

I now have only two kittens. A family came today to give the dark striped male a home. The one you really liked Morgan. I am going to miss him and the girls will be sad as he was all of their favorite. It already seems so much quieter. I'm sure his brother will miss him as well. They played together the most. The girl is so much smaller plus she is just a bit calmer than the boys. The family seemed very nice. We know where they live and may see them in the future as they may be getting their son into racing 4 wheelers. He is 14 and was very nice and polite and really seemed to like Tiger, Stripe, Tony the Tiger depending on whether it was hubby, the girls or me talking to him. I think he will have a good home and be loved.

I named the girl bunnies today. Their names are Laverne and Shirley. I know some of you are too young to know the show. I watched it when I was younger, not too many tv shows to choose from then. I wasn't a huge fan but the names just popped into my head out of the blue when I was getting the buns ready for bed tonight and I think they fit. The lighter is Laverne and the black is Shirley. Laverne had lighter hair and Shirley had darker. The personalities fit as well and like the Laverne and Shirley they are best friends. They love each other but have little tiffs now and then. 

Laverne and Shirley have learned the bun routine. They get excited and start hopping around their cage in the morning when I start getting ready to give everyone fresh water, pellets and fill up the hay racks. Tonight when I started to do the same for bed for the first time they reacted as soon as I went to get the hay and their pellets. The started to run in and out of the cage and when I put the bowl of pellets in their cage they both immediately went in. 

I have moved Thumpers water dish. I have always placed it away from the litter box and hay to lessen the chance of anything getting into it but Thumper now spills his water every night/morning. He doesn't spill a little. I'm concerned about him getting wet so often. Plus the corner it was in he goes to when I start getting Laverne and Shirley put away at night and gets all bunny excited and will actually stand in his bowl. He did spill it tonight while in his cage with it in the new corner. I guess if he doesn't stop spilling it I will have to see about getting him a dish that can attach to the cage.

We watched one of the dumbest movies today "Idiocracy". Maybe it was just dumb because everyone in it was extremely dumb. It is a comedy making fun of the direction in which people in this country seem to be headed.


----------



## whitelop

I loved Laverne and Shirley! They were so funny! I think they're great names for them! I'm so glad they finally have names. I thin my barn cat went a long time without a name and my husband finally named him Bronco. 

I'm SO glad that one of the kittens found a home! Thats really great. I'm sure it will be a great home. I hope that the kid does get into 4-wheeler racing and you can keep updated with the kitten! LOL 

Do you call them 4-wheelers or quads? My hub is from PA too and he calls them quads and I'm from SC so I call them 4-wheelers. 

And it does sound like its a Great Horned owl, they're REALLY big! 

Is your daughter okay?


----------



## Chrisdoc

Great names, I think they really suit. I´m sure they´ll get used to them quite soon and they´ve settled in so well. 

Those are big owls, no wonder the buns were a bit scared. 

Poor Thumper, won´t he drink from a water bottle, at least, he wouldn´t get wet.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...my daughter is fine now, thank you for asking. She did have the surgery so just healing up now. The names do fit. They are full of energy and just plain goofy like Laverne and Shirley. Because we went so long without satellite and had just antenna tv the girls actually saw some of the Laverne and Shirley show so even they know who they are named after. I think the kitty found a good home. They seemed very nice. The mother was quite talkative and the boy seemed the type to really love animals. I could tell he just wanted to pick him up and hold him but seemed to feel funny about it in front of us although he would be taking him home.

I guess from being from Pa as well I would call them quads but I am so used to hubby calling them 4 wheelers that I call them that now. Plus everyone else around here calls them that. It bugs me though when people call them bikes because for me that brings to mind the dirt bikes that race. Just like hubby calls his work van his truck whereas a truck to me is a pickup or 18 wheeler.

I'm going to try and remember and take the girls out right before dark so they can see the owls. Do you have those large brown slugs with the black stripes down there? 


Chris...The names do fit. I just wish they would get used to the vacuum already. I hate feeling like I'm scaring them all the time but they hay gets around and drives me crazy so vacuuming has to be done once a day. Thumper did drink from a bottle when I first brought him home as that's what the breeder used but I had a bowl for him as well and he switched himself over quickly. I still hang the bottle just in case but he just seems to chin it. I did move his bowl into the only corner I haven't tried as he usually lays there but so far so good. He now stretches out in front of his door. Before he would meatloaf in the one corner.


----------



## PaGal

Two days into the school year and I am so tired, like zombie tired. It is a pretty depressing thought knowing that I get to spend nine months of the year feeling this way except for weekends. Oh well, the twins are eight so only ten more years. I think if the girls were hubbies and mine I would home school. ha!

I was really not ready for summer to end but since it has I am going to at least look forward to some cooler weather. I don't like cold but it has been so hot and humid this year. My hair is so seemingly extra thick from the humidity and the heat on with the hot flashes ahs made it miserable. I'm too young for this. I dread going anywhere because of it. Hubby has been nice and has kept the AC turned so it is cooler inside then we have ever kept it. Last night at bed he said it felt chilly and I said I was hot!. It was 78 but he turned the AC down a degree for a few hours so I could at least get to sleep. The joy of having a programmable thermostat.

I went outside this morning to enjoy some cooler, fresh air. The temps have dropped to the 60's at night. I got a fright as all of a sudden I heard a very loud buzzing right next to me. It sounds like what I imagine a bee that is 6 inches would sound like and you never know with some of the strange large bugs here in the south. Being zombie tired though my only reaction was to quickly look up. It was a humming bird. It paused a moment and then zoomed off very quickly. I wish I could have watched it a while. We get them in our yard but only occasionally as we don't have the right flowers to attract them but someday we will. 

We had one fly into the garage last year. It kept zooming around and around trying to find it's way out but kept going to the window which it couldn't get out of. I was worried as I know they have fast matabolisms and was afraid it would exhaust itself. It finally landed for a short time. I even taped a flower to the garage door hoping the color would attract it and then raised the garage door. After a little while it did finally fly out the garage door.

Laverne and Shirley are starting to adjust to the morning routine. They got scared by the dog yesterday as he gets excited when the girls are getting ready for school so he moves around a lot. They also were kind of spooked by us all being in the room together and us going in and out the door. They were much calmer today.


----------



## whitelop

Yeah we do have those slugs. I had them more at my moms house in Charlotte though, not so much at my house. Actually I haven't seen many slugs at all here. I don't like slugs. Ew. 

I guess I call SUV's trucks too, along with pick up trucks. I don't know what I would call a work van though. Probably, just a work van? haha. My husband calls 4-wheelers quads. At first it was strange, but now I'm used to it. He also calls riding lawn mowers, lawn tractors. But in my mind, a tractor is a real tractor like an International. haha. So now, AJ calls riding mowers, tractors. 

The girls will get used to the vacuum. Ellie is still scared of it, but not as much as she was. She will get out of its way, but she doesn't run or act crazy around it anymore. Foo was the best with the vacuum. She was lay down near it and didn't care. She would stay totally flopped out asleep when I was vacuuming. But we did get her when we lived in a tiny apartment, so she had no choice but to get used to the sound because I had to vacuum everyday with 3 dogs and a rabbit in 500 sq. feet.


----------



## PaGal

I always thought those slugs look like something made up for Resident Evil. I'm not a slug person and those are by far the worst I have ever seen. The twins and I saw one this morning. The one twin stopped when she saw it and said "Eewww!" We stood there a moment and the other said " It's soooo cute!" She's the animal one but her love goes beyond mine. 

I call them just mowers or lawn mowers. Like you Tractors for me are the international's. I always have to sing that country song now when I see one. I once started singing it where we used to live when they neighbor was in the field near us on his. Joking around I told the girls to go sing it to them and maybe he'd take them for a ride. I then had to stop them as they had taken off running towards him. Ha!

I do vacuum everyday. With Thumper when I first brought him home I would start at the far end of the house and work my way towards him so maybe it wouldn't scare him so much if he heard it at a distance first but it didn't take him long to not care although he doesn't like when it's near him and I use the hose but he doesn't really freak out. Of course, I still deal with the cats running like I might kill them when I use the shop vac in the garage.


----------



## PaGal

I have decided I quit! I am not doing another thing today beyond taking care of the animals which has to be done. I was mowing my lawn and the steering has gone out on my mower. It has been off for 2 months now and of course crapped out today before I even got done with near the house. When I turn the steering wheel right it just keeps on turning and turning well past where it should not be able to turn anymore but the mower doesn't actually turn. 

I love having a husband that can fix anything and I do love my husband, just wish he had time to fix the things I use. My mower also only goes one speed which is slow due to needing a belt replaced. Oh and my dryer still screeches because it has a part that needs replaced. We have the part, he just hasn't had time to replace it. I think I may just start learning how to do these things myself. 

I did get to see a praying mantis while I was moving our expedition and trailer to mow where it sits before my mower quit on me. I think I just need to get some goats. It hasn't been a year for mowing grass at all.


----------



## PaGal

I shot my dog with the hose this morning. We always take him potty to a certain area of our yard so we don't step in anything. It is a large area. Well for months now he has been stopping short of the area to pee. He'll do it whether he is on the leash or not. He is too strong to move him once he stops at least not without risking being peed on. So this morning I sprayed the hose at him. 

It's been a busy morning. besides getting the girls ready for school I have also been getting some of my work done like laundry. Can only do so much otherwise everyone will mess the work up before they leave. 

I got my hair cut yesterday and I'm loving it. It's still long just styled better plus she thinned it out as well so I feel like my head lost weight. Ha! I also have not had a knot in it, before it would get knotted easily. I also am not bugged by it as much when I am hot. Now I just have to hope the lady that cut it doesn't quit working there which seems to happen every time I find someone that cuts my hair well.

I am so proud of the twins. They had a homework assignment yesterday of writing a short story. They only had to write a few paragraphs but the girls each wrote a story that covers the front and back of a paper and the front of another. They had to write it, I had to correct the mistakes and they had to write it again. They started as soon as they got home and worked till bed time other than for dinner and a shower. They asked to stop at 7:30p and finish in the morning which I agreed to but both were so worried they wouldn't finish that they kept on working. They started on it again after they got ready for school and were working when they left. Hopefully they'll finish on the bus but they certainly gave it their all.

Thumper got me on Wednesday. I wasn't in a very good mood what with my mower quitting on me and being tired. I went to clean his cage and saw that he had spilled his water dish so I grabbed some paper towels and went to clean it. It was a large puddle so my hand got soaked and then I realized it wasn't water. It was a puddle of his pee. It's a good thing I adore him.


----------



## whitelop

Those girls! They sound wonderful! 

I need to get my hair cut, I'm glad you got it cut well! I wish my hair was still long.  I got it all cut off like a year and a half ago and its taken forever to get it back down past my shoulders. It was down to my butt, which was fantastic. Because its like a horse tail and it was all one length. I kept it braided to one side and I could probably pull a truck with my braid! LOL I miss it. 

Thumper better be glad he's adorable! I hate bunny pee, it smells weird. 

I can't believe your dryer is still squeaky!


----------



## PaGal

Well my hair isn't that long but it is long. I don't think hair that long would be the best look for me. I have it cut in layers so it frames my face nicely. Hair that long would have been chopped off by me this summer. I was close to it with mine between it getting knotted, the heat it holds in and the crazy affect the humidity has on it.

Right now I'm washing a comforter and it went from screech...screech...screech to just plain ssscccrrreeeeccchhhhh. I think I may lose my mind or what's left of it! Time to do a bunch of laundry while hubby is home so he'll make time and get it done. And I have a load in the washer yet. Ahhhh!!!

Hubby and I have talked about it off and on and I looked on the internet on Wednesday and you can still buy waterbeds. Hubby had one in the beginning and we were comfy and slept well and then all of a sudden we started waking up with back aches. We made the mistake of not playing around with the water level and switched to a regular mattress and box spring he had. That was about six years ago and we have been trying different mattresses, feather bed, memory foam topper, etc. I think we have tried just about everything and even bought a new mattress last year and have had no luck. So we are thinking of buying a new waterbed mattress as we still have the rest of the bed. I can't remember if we kept the heater and all but we do have the actual bed part so either today or tomorrow I will look for the heater. 

HaHa! I have the tv on as just a way to kinda deaden the screeching which is a tiny bit less annoying when there is other noise around and not just a quiet house. Ellen came on and it caught my attention as I was typing this post. She has some lady in a Barnes and Noble walking up to strangers and talking to them but what she is saying is lyrics from different songs. Some of the people's reactions were funny. I want to go to the book store now and do this. Ha! You can look it up on youtube.com/ellen


----------



## PaGal

It's crazy here today with the noise. The dryer just shut off so a few minutes of oh so wonderful quiet except Thumper decided to start shaking the Xpen like crazy and now he is making a huge racket with the remaining part of Thumper Town. It sound like someone just beating on the cardboard as well as his nails scratching. 

I kept seeing a pair of ear muffs, the kind fore protecting your ears around loud machinery that has a built in radio and thought about getting a pair for hubby. I think I should just buy myself a pair. Ha!


----------



## whitelop

I have never had a waterbed, I didn't know they still even had those! haha. If it fixes your back pain then I guess its worth it. My aunt had one and he dog punctured it and it flooded her house. hahaha. It was terrible, but when I was a kid it was hilarious. 

I would be hanging stuff outside to dry if my dryer sounded like that.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise you have been busy. Great that they enjoyed writing their stories and kept going until they´d finished, bet they were good as well. 

I laughed at you mopping up Thumper´s pee...bet he was laughing at you too when you were doing it lol. 

I hate it when appliances start making unusual noises, always think somethings going to go wrong with them and I get a bit obsessed listening to them then. 

Whenever anyone mentions waterbeds I remember a comedy show years ago on the BBC called Steptoe and Son. The son bought a waterbed to impress the ladies and the dad was trying it out and cutting his toe nails and punctured it. he then repaired it and the son came home with his lady friend and it ended up bursting and they got soaked. Sounds lame but it was so funny and that´s what I always think of when someone mentions waterbeds. Having said that, I know someone who´s got one and they say that they are fabulous and very comfortable, I would love to try one.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...I had that issue with my ferret although luckily he would just put some tiny holes in it and I would find them when I noticed the sheet was damp. It took a few months and then I found he was getting to the mattress from under the bed. It was driving me crazy because after the first time he shouldn't have been able to get to the mattress. Poor mattress had so many patches till I figured it out.

I would hang stuff out but these really big spiders love living on the clothesline and they make ridiculous webs.

Chris...I'm sure Thumper was laughing. I had a few choice words with him in my head though! Ha
We have known what was wrong for a while. When it first started hubby took it apart and made a temporary part as we had to order the replacement part. We have the part now to fix it permanently he just hasn't had time. 

That show does sound funny. I always did like a waterbed but from the looking online I have been doing they have come so much further with them. They even have pillow top ones.


----------



## Katielovesleo3

PaGal said:


> I got my hair cut yesterday and I'm loving it. It's still long just styled better plus she thinned it out as well so I feel like my head lost weight. Ha! I also have not had a knot in it, before it would get knotted easily. I also am not bugged by it as much when I am hot. Now I just have to hope the lady that cut it doesn't quit working there which seems to happen every time I find someone that cuts my hair well.



OMG the same thing always happens to me!!!!! >:| I know exactly how you feel!



Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## whitelop

I know what its like to have massive spiders. Thats why I haven't hung anything out to dry. I have the big fat Orb Weaving spiders and they're trying to take over my house. I have one in the back door way, one in the front door way, a St. Andy's cross spider on the fence at the corner of the house, and my magnolia is completely filled with Orb Weavers. I wouldn't even walk out there at night, for fear of being rolled up in a web and eaten by big spiders. 
So I get it not wanting to hang your clothes out. I wouldn't either. It was way too wet this summer for us, for me to be able to hang anything out, all the bugs were way too bad. The mosquitoes have been completely unbearable. We can barely go outside now. 

It sucks too because I really like to hang stuff out to dry. I like the way it smells, even if the clothes are a little stiff when you bring them back in! haha. 

AJ just walked into the living room and yelled "I have a book!" then went to read it to the cat! LOL


----------



## PaGal

Katie...I have lived in Virginia going on seven years now and have yet to find a place to regularly go because whoever does my hair always quits. 

Morgan...the mosquitos haven't been worse then normal which I thought they would be since it was so wet here but maybe all of our frogs have helped keep the population down. Maybe too when they were tadpoles they ate the mosquito larvae. The spiders are starting to overtake my house as well. I think they know fall and colder weather are almost here because we always have issues with spiders starting this time of year. I swear I don't need to decorate the front of the house because it gets covered with webs and spiders as well. I pressure wash and even that has trouble knocking the webs off the house.

Good for AJ. I think it really helps kids academically when they are interested in reading.


----------



## PaGal

Not much to tell today. The buns have been taken care of and fed but haven't been out. We were supposed to go racing the 4 wheelers at a track that's new to us but the race was cancelled due to a family emergency. 

Instead hubby decided we had to drive to Ft. Brag, NC to pick up a 4 wheeler. It is a three hour drive one way for us. So should have taken us between 7 and 8 hours with potty stops. Well mapquest was down this morning so hubby got the directions from yahoo. A bit of mistake as it gave us wrong directions at the end. 

Hubby used his phone GPS for the first time but that was no help. It was not giving us enough detail on the map. Finally made it though but two hours late somehow. We didn't get home till about 9pm. 

Tomorrow I'll be busy making up for what I did not get done today. 

Last night we celebrated a little. The one twin as I said wanted to know how to get Laverne and Shirley comfortable around her. Mostly she has been reading out loud to them. Well last night she got to pet Shirley for several minutes for the first time. That's a feat especially since the two of them are just so active and especially during their out time. It made her very happy.


----------



## PaGal

Busy day yesterday but I did accomplish everything I wanted to.

Hubby let his cousin borrow our truck and open trailer. Hubby later told me he said he went down a narrow dead end road and while turning around jack knifed the trailer and busted our tail light. I looked this morning once the sun had finally rose. The light is fun but he put some pretty good gouges in the truck. The light would have been easier and cheaper to fix. You know what they say, no good deed goes unpunished.

The girls informed me last night that while I was in the shower Laverne and Shirley got into the closet and chewed a hole in the bag of litter and made a huge mess. I haven't looked yet, I didn't want to. Ha! They also chewed some carpet up. 

I dreamt this morning that Thumper had head tilt and splay leg. The splay leg was a symptom of the head tilt. He was smaller though as I could pick him up with one hand. He was also a light brown. I was happy to see all the buns seem fine this morning. 

I have to go out later and hopefully find some russet potatoes to dig up for dinner or I'll have to change my menu. I'm going to make a chicken version of sheppards pie I invented. We have been eating watermelon for over a week now and have given away plenty. We have also ate a lot of corn on the cob and froze some. Also cantaloupe. 

I think my cat might have some fleas. She has allergic reactions to fleas which it looks like is starting. We just put some flea treatment on her a week ago. It doesn't seem to be working. We had noticed her scratching just a little and treated her in case it was fleas.


----------



## PaGal

I got the chance to play with Thumper off and on today especially this evening and to give him pets. I have missed that so much, he really does make me smile. I got some pics of all the buns and will post some soon.

I also spent some time with Laverne and Shirley. When I was on Thumps side of the X pen while they were out but he was in his cage, they both came to the side of the X pen to see me. Later while I was in sitting with them Shirley licked me twice. They still aren't crazy about being petted but we'll keep working on it. Sometimes I wonder if some of it is just that they are so active when they are out. I know when Thump is full of energy he doesn't want to sit for more than a moment for a pet but when he's feeling less energized you could pet him for hours.

I also wonder if them being bonded might have some affect. Not that I think that would make them not want affection from a human but maybe just ever so slightly less than if they were alone. 

Shirley though did lick me twice while I was in with them. 

I did come across this and I could just imagine her doing this...


----------



## Katielovesleo3

Shepards pie? Mmm sounds good. I tried a new recipe tonight...it sucked  
Wow bet you have a nice mess to clean up. I kinda enjoy having the buns in x-pens because they don't make a big mess, but I wish they could be out and have they freedom back :/ 
I like their names Laverne and Shirley  how did you acquire them? I was gone and really don't feel like flipping back through a bunch of pages. You can just give me the quick summary lol


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## whitelop

She got them from the neighbor. They were outside in a cramped cage and the guy was going to set them free because he needed the cage for chicks. 

You have to think of where they came from. They weren't really with people all the time or being petted all the time, so they had to rely on each other for love. So they probably are pretty tightly bonded, because of the stressful conditions of which they lived. They might not ever be overly affectionate towards people because they do have each other. But they seem to be really really happy, and thats a great thing. So whether you can love on them a lot or not, they're happy and that has to feel good. 

I'm not a fan of shepherds pie. Maybe I would like it better if it was chicken, but I'm not a huge fan of ground beef.


----------



## PaGal

Katie...it is good. It's filling and a good comfort food and one of the very few dishes that lasts for more than one meal here since it is so filling. 

Actually they made a tiny mess considering what it could have been. Since the litter is vacuum packed it held together nicely even after they chewed the hole.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...I'm fine that they are not as affectionate as Thumper. As long as they are happy. I'm just curious about how everything may or may not affect their personalities.

You might like it. The oldest girl isn't crazy about the regular but she really like the chicken. I cut up some chicken breast into bite size pieces. Cook it in two packets (1 box) of Lipton Recipe Secrets "savory herb with garlic". I place this in a glass baking dish. Add corn and green beans. Cover in mashed potatoes. Top with cheese. bake in the oven. 

Katie...I hate when a recipe doesn't come out well. It is such a waste of time and disappointing. I keep trying new things though.


----------



## whitelop

That does sound good. It sounds like something my husband would like because of the chicken. He doesn't like regular shepherds pie either, because of the ground beef. 
I might have to try that!


----------



## PaGal

pics...


----------



## PaGal

The first pic is a wasp called a cow killer due to the painfulness of it's sting. The females only have stingers and wings. They look like ants but are up to an inch in length. This one was just shy of an inch. So far the biggest I have seen. 

The girls and I spent some time last evening hand feeding the girls pellets. One twin said that Laverne licked her. Usually it is Shirley that licks. They are calmer in the morning when we are getting ready to leave for the bus. They do go to the farthest corner of the cage and huddle together a little but they used to dash across the cage. Now they just calmly hop there. I'm sure it's because of the dog being in the room.


----------



## PaGal

Thumper wanting out when it was Laverne and Shirley's turn to be out...


----------



## Chrisdoc

Love that last pic of Thumper, looks as though he´s blowing kisses lol. The other two are so cute. I hate wasps but that doesn´t look much like a wasp...wouldn´t fancy in my living room anyway.


----------



## whitelop

The other name for it is a Velvet Ant or the Wingless Wasp. They're all related to each other. We have them here, I just saw one the other day at a park. But I haven't seen any in my yard. They made a buzzing noise when you mess with them. 
I think they're sort of cool. I just try to stay away from them. My husband calls them Cow Killers too. 

Those are some adorable bunnies you have there!
Its so nice that the girls are coming around to you guys!


----------



## PaGal

Chris...that's what I thought as soon as I saw it after downloading, he's blowing a kiss.Ha!

Morgan...I've never heard them make a noise but read that they will when threatened. We see them at the front of the garage a lot. I think they are kinda pretty with the red and black and fuzzy but I'm not about to touch one.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, I was looking at it again and I love the way he´s got his lips puckered ready for that kiss. he is too cute. 

Don´t like the sound of those wasps, I hate buzzy things. I had to clean a wasps nest a few weeks ago in one of the apartments. Well, it was under one of the plastic chairs and I ended up throwing it over the balcony....then made a run for the kitchen. How´s that for clearing pests lol.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...I do love that one and I think it's the first pic I have gotten where you can see his chin.
That's a way to do it! I usually have the hubby deal with getting rid of bugs unless I can get it with my vacuum or he's not at home.


----------



## PaGal

Last night was different. I cleaned Thumper's cage right before putting him away for the night. Now Thumper will often run up to me and around me or he'll run up to me and then run away and then we play chase. he's always willing to be petted, it doesn't matter if he's resting or whatever but last night was the first time he has ever seemed to beg for attention. Usually when I clean he will get in my face, in the cage checking everything out and loves to run in and out between my legs while I'm kneeling. He has even been known to just meatloaf beneath me. Last night though he got right in front of me and stuck his nose up in the air and laid down the moment I touched him. 

Of course I bowed to his wishes and gave him rubs for a while.

Then when I let the girls out they both ran straight up to me and then Laverne binkied. Then the two of them just completely behaved as if they were expecting me to hand feed them some pellets. So here's to the power of the pellets. Laverne again tonight let me rub her nose and for a moment it looked like she was thinking about meatloafing and settling in for a pet but then she thought better and ran off. 

I just wish the pellets were a little longer. All the buns go so crazy for them that we worry about our finger tips. Ha! I know when they are calm they are very good at taking a pellet but I have felt teeth a few times when they are really wanting the pellets. I find it hilarious every night how Thumper comes running as soon as he realizes I have pellets, jumps into his cage and at the same exact second he is in the cage he sits down and slides to his pellet dish. He makes me laugh!


----------



## PaGal

Ha, fun with the animals tonight. I was getting things ready to put Thumper away tonight when he decided to serve himself some hay. That is one of the things I was doing so the bag of hay was open on the top of his cage. I always set it there because I don't want him to eat the actual bag. He stood up and grabbed the bag pulling it onto the floor where it spilled. I had to really hang onto the bag as he had a good grip and was trying to run off with it. I got it back from him quickly and he proceeded to munch on all the spilt hay. 

Again tonight he was begging for pets so I did.

My computer is being dumb and will not cooperate with me.

I then went out into the garage and hubby asked me to help catch the girl kitten. Of course I called to her and then approached her. Each time I got close she would bound away, I would get close to her and she would do it again. Little stinker was just wanting to play and before long came up to me for pets.

Hubby commented today that he guesses he needs to start getting used to the idea that we have four cats. Then he started talking about getting them all spayed/neutered one at a time and that we should probably get the male done first.

Now I have to keep popping up to go stop Laverne and Shirley from trying to eat the carpet. Sheesh even shy buns won't be stopped once they have their mind set on something. I put a phone book down now where they keep going at the carpet and from the sounds I'm gonna have a lot of paper to clean up later.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Thumper is so funny! Ash does the same time of thing. He runs away with food so he can eat it in his own little corner. 

I didn't know you named the two bunnies. Good names for them.  Are you planning on keeping them?


----------



## Azerane

Haha, all those rabbit antics are absolutely hilarious. They can get up to such crazy things sometimes!



PaGal said:


> Hubby commented today that he guesses he needs to start getting used to the idea that we have four cats. Then he started talking about getting them all spayed/neutered one at a time and that we should probably get the male done first.



Are they outdoor cats? If so, I would suggest perhaps getting the females spayed first, that way they can't have more kittens from other cats that may be in the area.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, I did laugh imagining that chaos with the cleaning and the pellets and Thumper about to run off with the bag of hay...you do have your hands full. 

I worry about my fingers when I get the craisins out and the bananas, they do like to gobble them down. I was laughing the other night as I went to feed them and they went mad for their pellets. I thought Houdini was going to choke as he was eating so fast he started to sort of cough. I then realised that I´d left the house that morning at 7 to take my friend for her operation and didn´t feed them as I thought I´d have time to pop back, get changed, feed them and leave again. I never did get back so they hadn´t eaten that morning...my poor little boys lol.


----------



## kmaben

Love the pics Denise. Glad your patience is winning over the little girls. Love Thumper's pics but then again i'm partial to the larger rabbits!


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. I laughed thinking about Thumper carrying the bag off! Thats hilarious. 

I agree with getting the girls done first. That what I did with my outside cats. I got my girl done at 6 months and then the boy at 1, when I couldn't stand the way his pee smelled when he sprayed the house! haha. I think that getting the girls done before they go into heat is for the best, because they'll be attracting their brothers as well as other cats when they got into heat. Ya know?


----------



## PaGal

Elise...I do plan on keeping the buns. I can't imagine being able to find someone that knows buns well to find them a home with. Most people are just clueless. I'm glad Thumper doesn't run off with food too often.


Bec...they are outdoor cats but they also live in the garage. None of them go more than fifteen feet from the house and we are surrounded on each side by at least two acres. We were thinking to get the male kitten neutered first so he wouldn't get his mom or sister pregnant because we can keep the cats in the garage completely to avoid a male cat getting to them.

Chris... I can only imagine how crazy they were since they only got pellets once. Thumper makes me worry when he eats his pellets that one day I'll have to try and perform the bunny Heimlich on him. He scarfs them now and barely breathes. Laverne and Shirley are almost as bad. You would think all of my buns were starving.


----------



## PaGal

Kmaben...Thank you. I will always be a large bun fan myself. There is just something about them. Thumper actually laid his head down on my lap today and just closed his eyes while I was giving him nose and cheek rubs, it melted my heart!


Morgan...I laughed too. I just love him too much to be mad at him.

I guess maybe I need to look at what age they go into heat and maybe also start keeping the boy on one side of the garage by himself away from the girls.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That´s exactly what he did, he scarfed them down so quick, he could hardly breathe, I always worry what I´d do if I had to give them first aid.

I love seeing the bigs buns being used as pillows or just being big softies, you just can´t do that with a tiny bun. 

By the way, I saw the pic of Thumper blowing a kiss ago on another thread, I think that´s one of my favourite bunny pics, he is just too cute.


----------



## whitelop

They go into heat at like 6 months. Thats like the worst cat trait. I think I've only had one cat go into heat and it was many years ago. We always tried to get them fixed before that happened because its so annoying.

I wish Ellie would let me love on her like that! She'll be 1 next month, so maybe as she gets older!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Morgan, I cannot believe Ellie will be 1, where does the time go. I just think the larger buns are more laid back and love to be petted, just look at Monty as well. The little ones are more hyper and skittish so I don't think they´ll ever be that cuddly and still. Just shows how different they all are.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Wow! Ellie 1 in a month? Time flies like Chris said. I do agree that the larger buns are more laid back. Ash isn't a super large bunny but he's very laid back and cuddly. Hopefully Ellie will calm down more with age.


----------



## PaGal

I had one cat go into heat before. I just didn't realize it started so young. It was no time before I had her in and spayed. There was no chance of her getting pregnant but her constant hollering was insane.

She may calm down as she gets a little older. Thumper has always been mellow but he has slowed down and wants pets more than when he was younger.


----------



## PaGal

Our weekend turned out busy. Hubby has built himself a new 4 wheeler for racing and wanted to try it out and see how it does. We have a local place that is 5 minutes from us that just opened up a sand drag strip for 4 wheelers and dirt bikes. Also top fuel bikes. They have had mud bogs there for years. We went there on Saturday. Hubby ran in two classes he got third place in the one class. His 4 wheeler is really not made for the one class but he got a 3rd place. The other class which is what it is made for he got 1st place. Everyone we work with did good except hubby's work buddy. His motor blew up on his first practice run so he was done for the day. Races ran late so I got to come home, take care of all the animals, unpack and get a shower. Had a really bad headache by then.

I woke up this morning with the headache although it was a little less painful. We decided we would go to the race today as well. It's an hour away though. Again hubby got 1st place in his class and everyone we work with ran well. One guy we don't work with wiped out at the start of his race. He was racing a bike and when he lost control of it he wound up close to the metal guard rail. He put up his hand to keep the bike from smashing him into the guard rail which worked but he kept sliding down the track for a little. He seemed pretty much unhurt except for a lot of blood on his hand, not sure if his hand being pulled down the guardrail just took skin off or if the metal just cut him. 

Then one of our guys as he was leaving the track after a run had his bike fall on him. He wasn't moving fast and wouldn't have gotten hurt but his pipe came to rest on his leg when it fell on him and burnt his leg bad. He had a 1/4 inch flap of skin like burnt/melted off. It was still attached just kind of pushed to the side. He had several more runs after and did get 2nd place.

Now most of the guys we work with are younger. Most are around 18. We have one we work with who is very mild mannered, very soft spoken, respectful and always has a smile on his face. Well today they were having issues with the lights which show you when you are lined up, then shows you when to go and will show who won the run plus will show If anyone red lighted (left too soon). 

Well Michael ran against another guy we'll call TJ. Michael won but got as bad call. At the end of the day when all of the races were over Michael called TJ out for a grudge match. I guess TJ must have said something about him beating Michael the one time. 

So Michael and TJ lined up to run, they took off and Michael ran his bike perfect and beat TJ. The place went crazy cheering. He called him out on a grudge and beat him. Michaels dad told him let's go home. But Michael was not satisfied and lined up again. No one could believe it. TJ lined up as well and again Michael ran his bike perfect and won. The place went even wilder. Everyone was cheering, everyone was hollering. Michael come around. Hubby made a comment to Michael about him having a fire lit in him today. Michael looked at hubby and said "He made me mad Mr. Rob" Ha! I tell you, you shouldn't mess with the quiet ones!

I have had the same headache all day and can't get rid of it. I took care of the buns after I got home. I needed to clean both cages. I forgot to move one panel on the Xpen so Thumper managed to get too close to the girls. Nothing happened or could have happened except for Thumper peeing on the floor so added work for me.

Saturday morning my dog threw up on the carpet outside my bedroom so I walked out in the morning and stepped in vomit first thing. Not a good start to the day. He also threw up on my one kitchen rug in front of my sink. All of the hardwood in that area and he throws up on carpet. I miss it. I haven't had the chance to clean it. I will tomorrow though because I miss it. I took it outside that morning so no, I don't have it in the house still a mess.


----------



## whitelop

Wow sounds like you guys had a fun weekend! 
I'm glad Michael won all the races against the jerky guy! I bet that was exciting to watch! 

Nope, stepping in dog vomit is not the way to start a day. haha. My dog does the same thing, or the cats. If they have to throw up, they can't throw up on all the hardwood, they have to do it on the rugs or me. haha. Yuck.


----------



## PaGal

It was a good weekend.

Our one cat throws up at times and can't even be bothered to get up from where she is. For a period we had a camping chair sitting in the garage and she would sleep there but then twice she threw up there so I cleaned it and put it away.


----------



## PaGal

I've been around but not feeling like talking. Hubby got sick and now I have it. The coughing has been keeping me up at night plus the other night we had some ones hound dogs running through our yard in the middle of the night baying and barking. Hubby and I both jumped up and went out to the garage to let our one cat in. For some reason she likes to sleep outside at night. 

The girls are still skittish, maybe they always will be. Each night when I get ready to put them in their cage for the night I will hand feed a few pellets to each while I kneel on the floor. Then they are not shy and have no problems at all with putting their front feets on my legs. Then I will put the bowl of pellets in their cage and they go right in. Then I give them each a pet. Shirley is getting more comfortable with having her back petted. If you pet Laverne's back she will hop quickly to the other side of the bowl so she is facing me but she will let me give her a nose rub.

Shirley bit my knuckle last night but it was an accidental bite as she was going for a pellet while I was hand feeding them. It didn't break the skin but is a reminder how sharp their teeth are.

I bought a four pack of whiffle balls yesterday. So far none of the buns seem to be interested in them.


----------



## PaGal

I was afraid Laverne died last night. I was dimming our dining room light before going to bed and Laverne was flopped in the cage. Well she didn't move when I walked past which is not like her. She didn't move when I dimmed the light. So then I turned the light back up to help me see her better to look for breathing and she still didn't move. I saw her breathing so dimmed the light again and went to bed. So I guess they are feeling more comfortable in the cage as well.


----------



## whitelop

Holy crap Denise! I was ready the post about the hound dogs and my eyes went down and saw DIED in the next post and my heart tried to jump out of my dang mouth! haha. I'm glad she's not dead and she was just flopping like death! haha. 

Thats actually a REALLY good sign, thats she's totally comfortable in her new home. Ellie JUST started flopping like that, but she still stirs a little when I walk into the kitchen. 

I have a cat that throws up a lot too. Its irritating, because she gorges herself on food and then throws it up, usually back into the bowl. LOL Ew. 

I've also been around, but haven't said much. I get it!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love it when they totally dbf but can?t resist poking them or going too close just to make sure they are still alive. I hate waking them up but I just need to know they?re still alive lol.

Hope you?re all feeling better now, I hate coughs especially the annoying ones where you can?t control it. I?ve got the sniffles at the moment. Hate the beginning of these end of summer colds, such a pain.


----------



## PaGal

I used to have a male ferret that would sleep though anything. The kids loved him the most because they could pick him up out of his cage while he was sleeping and carry him to their room to snuggle while they watched tv and he would sleep through it all. He gave me good practice on stopping and looking for breathing. With Thumper it's a little easier than with Laverne and Shirley. Even when Thumper is breathing softly his big ol' ears tend to move with his breathing.

Not feeling better yet and the coughing is getting worse. I just really hope I don't give it to the girls.


----------



## PaGal

Good Night. I just did the morning bunny work and let Thumper out. he only had a small pinch of hay left and last night when I filled his hay rack I really stuffed it while thinking I was going overboard. he also drank every drop of his water. Then as always acted as if he was starving when I gave him his pellets. Don't worry he's not. I haven't weighed him in a while but I pet him all over every day and believe me he hasn't lost any weight. 

Knock on wood, I've finally gotten Laverne and Shirley to stop eating the carpet. I have covered the spots with the top that cam with one of their storage boxes that I use as a litter box. I also lifted their cage up so it holds down the one end so they don't just dig at the lid and move it. Laverne and Shirley are shedding again. Well it might just be one of them although it's hard to say because there is just hair everywhere. They are not molting though, just a light shedding.

The sunrise this morning was absolutely beautiful. I'm not happy to be up that early and outside waiting on a bus but at least I get to enjoy the view.


----------



## whitelop

I don't think Ellie actually molts, I think she just sheds constantly. So maybe your girls are the same way, they just shed all the time without doing a real molt?

Ellie is like that to with the food and water. She eats constantly and tells me shes hungry by eating the dog food. Ugh. Sometimes I think they're just crazy!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Same here, the two small boys just shed all the time, they have really short hair so I don´t notice as much cos Bandy sheds ball fulls of fur and leaves it absolutely everywhere.

Mine aren´t too bad with food. They do like their pellets but eat a few and then leave them and do back to them later.


----------



## PaGal

Thumper is they same way, he just seems to shed although the last time he did have some unusual patterns to his fur but he wasn't losing clumps every day like UI have seen others on here do. 

Laverne and Shirley go crazy for their pellets as well but not like Thumper does. They do get excited when they know they are coming. Will stand on my legs when I hand feed them and then as soon as I put the bowl in the cage they go in. I guess the pellets I feed taste good.


I'm pooped. I cut some of our grass with the push mower. I guess I was out there for three hours. My riding mower's steering went out on me and it's hard to mow when you can't steer. The grass was really long as I was hoping to have the riding mower fixed before now. Now that I barely have the energy in my arms to type I'm thinking I should have just let the grass alone. After all Halloween is coming and it could have added a bit of an abandoned home look to my decorating. Ha!


----------



## PaGal

Oh Gosh, I need a drink! Or five. Ha! Ever have one of those days where you wake up and your moods just not right and it all goes down hill from there?

Everything hurts from my palms to my toes. Mowing should not do this to you but the yard looks better. Had to grocery shop. Ugh! Store full of in the way shoppers that apparently have all day and act as though they were plucked from a jungle having never before been in a modern building. I survived though. 

Took our explorer to be inspected as it's up at the end of this month. Of course the third row brake light needs replaced. Hopefully can find one to pull at one of the local junk yards. This will be the second time we have had to do this. I called hubby and told him. He said he would call me back in a little while. That was about two hours ago so I guess I won't be going to try and get it myself today. The expedition needs done as well this month but first we have to get tires for it. 

Just worrying about money today which I hate. Have some medical bills to pay plus hubby and I both need glasses plus cats need spayed/neutered. I don't do well with worrying about finances. We're fine but I'm a worrier. 

Then there's just the general worrying about where this country is headed. That's all I will say about that.

Days like today I just so long for no responsibilities. I have been responsible for another human life since age 18 and I'm tired. I missed out on the care free only responsible for yourself age. Now and then I could just really use a few days of that. 

I should just go snuggle a bunny but there is too much that I need to get done before the girls get home. 

Oh and Tractor Supply is still not open. I wasted time stopping there again for the third time. Finally have a sign up saying they'll be open the 25th. I left in tears. All I want is some horse stall pellets. Maybe next week.


----------



## kmaben

Awww Denise!! *Mental hugs!* Sorry it's been such a day.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Looks like it wasn´t a good day for you. I know what you mean about money worries. I´ve just had to get stuff for the car and it needs the steering rack replacing and the clutch which will set me back quite a lot. I tell you whenever I manage to save some money, something comes along and pffff, it disappears again. 

What should have been a short day today turned into a really long day. Favours again for friends. It really annoys me how thoughtless people are especially when you´re putting yourself out for them and then they turn up late because the daughter of one of them turned up unexpectedly for a coffee and they had to stay even though they´d already arranged a time to meet me. I ended up hanging around for three quarters of an hour for them and then it took us an hour and a half in the phone shop to get things sorted. Does my head in....rant over. 

Would have loved to sit down and relax when I got home but I have to finish getting mom´s room ready and then head to the airport to collect her at 9pm. 

Denise, I don´t know how you do it, it´s hard enough for me to look after myself and the three buns. 

Roll on Friday lol.


----------



## PaGal

Sorry I missed all of your replies. Things have been so busy and I have been so tired. I was getting over my cold except for the cough part of it that hubby passed on to me when the girls got me sick. So I still have a congested cough and now a sinus infection. So when I have had the chance to come on my head has been hurting to much to post much.

I need some motivation. When I looked at the clock last it was 1 am and I had to be up at 5:30am so I'm tired. I was trying to talk myself out of running out but I wanted to get a bag of ice because we have a race to go to this weekend. plus the girls volunteered me to send in a bag of candy corn to the school. I guess I am all things Halloween as they know how much I love it. Heck till I came along they had never even been trick or treating, of course they were only 3 and 4 at the time. I also wanted to pick up some things to send Kmaben a package. I also saved hubby a trip to the post office by taking his package since I wanted to go there anyway. 

I actually spent an hour doing that which is crazy since I just ran right down the road. My second cup of coffee left me doing the pee pee dance at the post office. 

I have been spending my spare time, what little there has been of it getting my Halloween decorations up. I really enjoy the girls reactions when they come home from school and since I don't do it all in one day it makes it all the more fun because they get to see knew things up every day for a while.

The buns and all the other critters are all fine. TSC finally opened so I bought two bags of the horse stall pellets. I bought the dog a rawhide hoof which he licked twice and hasn't touched since. Got the buns some sea grass twists which are just rods made of grass twisted together, they haven't chewed one yet. I was so excited to get them treats and no one is impressed. Next week I'm going back as they have bowls that attach to the cages I want to get so Thumper will stop sloshing his water pushing his bowl around and I won't have to worry about any of them spilling their water anymore.

I got one vehicle inspected after we changed the tires on it. We wound up ordering a replacement LED light for the 3rd row brake light that was out on the other. It should be here today and if we get it in on time I'll run the truck back to be inspected. 

We are supposed to be going to the state fair this weekend. Yay! I have been wanting to go for the past 3 years. Hopefully, I will remember my camera and get some pics to share. Especially of the bunnies.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, have missed everyone on here, it seems very quiet at the moment, not sure if it´s the lull at the end of the summer and start of the autumn and maybe everyone´s busy but no news from anyone. 

I also need motivation for so many things. I´m so tired after the long summer and the hot weather is just wearing me out now and I´m longing for it to cool a bit so I can get back to sleeping normally, still sleeping with window open and fan on at night and buns still have the fan on and their frozen bottles. 

Isn´t that just typical that we get all excited about new things for them and they just ignore them. I can´t wait to go to the UK so I can buy loads of bunny stuff at the massive pet store there. I am sure I will get back here all excited and they´ll be like "so what " lol. I did order the enclosure online from Germany and am just waiting for it to arrive. Already planning how to put everything together for when I go away. 

In the end am taking my car for the steering rack replacement when I´m away, makes it easier but I´m not going to like the bill when I return. 

we don´t really celebrate Halloween that much here although it is becoming much popular. 

Hope you get to the state fair and you must take lots of pics, love to see more of the buns as well. 

Hope you have a lovely weekend :big wink:


----------



## PaGal

Although I haven't posted much in the past week I have been off and on quickly and yes, it did seem quiet. We were away last weekend and I have to fit everything I get done in seven days into five plus had extra to deal with such as the vehicles. 

We had a few nice cooler fall days but now it is back into the 80's during the day and I have trouble sleeping at night because I'm too warm. It's draining plus having been sick for weeks now.

Makes me wonder why I bother buying them what I think they would like. I think I have bought just about every type of toy suggested for a bun and every thing is ignored but cardboard and phone books.

That will make it easier having it worked on while you are away and do not need it. The bills always are the problem.

I'm not letting myself get too excited about the fair as too often something comes up and I don't get to do what I was looking forward to but I am hoping I'll get to go.


----------



## PaGal

I need a padded room. I cut my finger on a thick aluminum foil baking pan. Doing the bun stuff this evening Laverne decided to nibble my shorts but also got my leg in the process. She didn't break the skin but I did jerk to the side and cut my shoulder on part of the cage. 

I wish I could say TGIF but I still have to get through tomorrow.


----------



## whitelop

Oh Denise, I'm sorry you cut your finger! I know what its like to have a nibbling bunny, they get you with those little sharp teeth and you just jump! haha. Ellie does it to me. 

I also have a cold, so I feel you there! I've been sort of busy and haven't been around too much, but still check in here and there. 

I'm so glad in SC that we don't have to get our cars inspected. I guess its not great for the environment because of the emissions, but its nice to not have to do that extra thing on top of everything else a car has. Well, most cars are easy. But having to shell out extra money...sucks! 

I really love Halloween too! We haven't put anything up, because we don't have any decorations. But I'm thinking about getting a giant spider or something to put in a web on my picture window in the front. Or maybe find some stuff to put on the fence in the front. Since we live on a main road, a lot of people would see it! haha. But if people looked closely enough, the could see the REAL spiders that won't go away and see that my house is already ready for Halloween!
Have to go get AJ's costume this weekend, I'm pretty excited about that! We're taking him to a Halloween store, its spooky in there, so we'll see how he does with the stuff. I hope he doesn't get too scared! 

Hope you get to feeling better and hope y'all have fun at the races this weekend!


----------



## PaGal

Well they only seem to nibble when I am getting there hay, pellets and water so they are training me well as I used to do the hay, water and then pellets but now I do the pellets right away. They go eat them and don't nibble on me.

It hasn't been so bad getting them inspected up till now when it was just a hard part to find. I really like the place I take them because everyone is very friendly and it doesn't usually take too long.

That's what I was thinking between my grass really, really needing cut and all of the spiders that live in the sides of the house it's pretty spooky without decorations. Ha! Every year I buy some. The dollar store sometimes gets some good ones in. Every year they have tombstones so I buy some every year and add to what I have so it's really starting to look like a grave yard. This year they also had fencing for around a grave yard so I got some of that and a few rubber bats so maybe $10-$15 dollars there and then after Halloween I buy at other stores when I can get everything 75% off and that's when I get things that cost a little more normally but I get them cheap. I love getting what I want and saving money.

That will be so much fun taking AJ. I still remember the girls reactions to some of the houses when we took them trick-or-treating the first time. We take them to a neighborhood that one of hubby's cousins live and everyone there goes nuts decorating and everyone passes out treats. One house puts up their garage doors and has the whole garage decorated all spooky and the lady dresses up like the witch from the wizard of oz and stands there completely still and frozen until someone gets right up close looking at her.


----------



## PaGal

Well I survived the races. I went to bed the night before with a really bad headache and woke up with it. I did extra packing up since hubby ran to get the vehicle inspected and the kids started arguing like as soon as they were up. I put an end to that quickly but it still made me grumpy. It got so hot at the races and I kept going to the end of the track since hubby wanted me to film him racing and there was no shade and the sun just beat on me. 

Hubby got second place, the girls came in 1st, 2nd and 3rd. All of our other guys did well. Some of our guys went to the other races today and did very well but too many race results for me to keep straight. Ha!

We went to the fair today. Yah! We went years ago but I have wanted to go the past three years and something has always come up and I have especially wanted to go after deciding to get a bun. That is what I was looking the most forward to...the buns. I did get to take pics and will start posting them tomorrow.

We saw everything from all of your normal farm animals from sheep to cows to doves. We also saw a grizzly bear and giraffe. The girls fed the giraffe carrot sticks. We got some funnel cake and the girls rode some rides, all the normal stuff. I was somewhat disappointed with the buns. First I was hoping to see more larger breeds of buns. There were a few. I was really hoping to see some flemmies. There was not a single one. I think some people may have already left as it was the last day of the fair plus a few cages had signs up to sell the buns so maybe some had been sold.

I felt so bad for the buns too as it was so warm and most seemed uncomfortable. A few were panting and there was not a single frozen water bottle in sight and the few fans that there were were sitting on the ground and not even blowing on buns as they were up on tables. Plus quite a few could have used some fresh, clean water. They did have one English lop. Yah! That is one bun I would really like to have from everything I have read of their personalities plus their size and I love those ears. 

Maybe it was a good thing there were not more and especially the flemmies or I might have been very tempted to get another bun. Ha! Hubby said I could get another if I found homes for Laverne and Shirley. Don't worry that's not happening. 

I will also post some pics of some of the other animals.


----------



## Chrisdoc

well done to you all, you did amazing but I bet you were exhausted. Hate headaches, hope you´re over it now. 

what a shame there were not many big buns at the fair. It´s a shame when you expect to see something and you don´t. I love the English lops as well, those ears are really amazing although I love the flemmie ears as well. I bet they were really uncomfortable in that heat. It´s still warm here so I still have the frozen bottles and the fan going when they´re in the enclosure. Haven't had the electricity bill for the last two months, I´ll hoping it isn´t too high but if it is, they´re worth it. 

I saw two little baby buns they were giving away on facebook, one of the groups I joined. They were tiny, I was glad to see that she said that they couldn´t go for about another three weeks as they weren´t old enough but someone had offered to take them. I tell you if they hadn't I would have been really tempted lol. 

Bet the girls loved feeding the giraffe, I just love that animal, all legs and big eyes. Can´t wait to see the pics.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...I was really surprised that no one had done anything to try and keep their buns cool.

It is hard not to get any more buns. They are such a joy.

OK then...


----------



## PaGal

The sign below the giraffe actually warned you not to feed the animals by mouth. Ha! That's one heck of a tongue to have your face licked by and most of the times I have seen giraffes eating they were very slobbery. My daughter loves giraffes so I took about 20 pics of it just for her.

I thought the buck toothed goat was completely adorable although I do wonder if it causes problems when it comes to eating.


----------



## PaGal

Where's Morgan?


----------



## whitelop

I love the pictures of the giraffe and the goats! I love giraffes, and I've been licked by one! They're so funny and amazing. Those little goaties are adorable! I don't know how they eat properly, but they're just too cute and I think I need them! 

Look at that little frizzle chicken! What an ugly little thing! And I'm not sure what the other one is, possibly a type of jungle fowl. But its a really pretty bird! 

As I just typed that, my cat attacked my dog. Then swatted a block at him and hit him with it. What just happened? LOL


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...I'm glad you enjoyed the pics. The zoo here has giraffes and you can feed them as well. I like goats as well, but then I guess I like all animals.

I was hoping to see one of your breed of chicken but I didn't I really wanted to see one in person to really understand their size. I really liked that one chicken, such pretty markings.

We are still trying to get the kittens used to the dog although they are funny to watch when they puff themselves all up.


----------



## PaGal

I am happy to say that Laverne and Shirley are getting used to the dog. He got to sleep outside of our room for the first time since they came here and today as the twins and I were getting ready to walk down for the bus they both were laying down on their bellies but stretched out and neither moved. Usually they go huddle together in a far corner of their cage.

I decided last night that it's a good thing Thumper doesn't like being picked up or I would just carry him around like a baby all day snuggling him and would not get a thing done. Ha!

So we went to a two day race event last weekend at Bosco Beach in N.C. It was a 2 1/2 hour drive which isn't bad and we got there Friday around 6:30p. Hubby and his buddy rushed off as they were starting practice. After that was the races for the day. Hubby did very well but the races did not end till after 2 am. We then had to go move our stuff and set up for bed. Hubby and I just decided to blow up our mattress and put it in the back of our explorer. Finally got to bed but twice hubby woke me up needing to go pee which is totally unlike him. The only way we could get out was through the door I was sleeping next to plus the air mattress squeeked a lot when we moved because it is a little big for the back of our vehicle so the sides of the mattress rub the truck as you move. 

The craziest thing though was when there was a crazy loud noise all of a sudden that lasted for several minutes. It was the loudest sound I have ever heard and it made the truck shake all over. I woke up thinking world war 3 had started. I was sure it had and I lay there thinking, not now I don't have any weapons with me. Hubby woke up and asked what the heck is that!!!. His buddy told us later that he thought the world was just imploding and the ground was opening up under them. Everyone we talked to had all been in a panic thinking similar thoughts. One lady though thought it was a tornado. 

I guess what it really was, was a jet or more than one jet from the air force base we were near but I swear I would think it had to be only ten feet above us to make that kind of noise. It was crazy and not a way I ever want to be woken up again. I used to live near an air force base during the Gulf War when there was a lot of extra air traffic and never heard anything even close to that.

I met a lot of new people that frequent most of the same races we do. Bosco Beach is really nice if you like riding 4 wheelers or dirt bikes. They have everything there. The food place was good and even had coffee for me. The only problem was the people running the races made it a very long process. On Saturday we expected to be done by 6 but it went on until 8 just because they were not organized. It was pretty frustrating at the time. 

Ha! Naked Sheep!
The pigs are Kune Kune which are pretty small.


----------



## PaGal

Another Kune Kune


----------



## Chrisdoc

The pics are great, lots of the animals that I really like. That giraffe tongue so long, don´t know if I´d fancy it licking my face lol. I love the goats, chickens, pigs and the donkey. Not so keen on the naked sheep, prefer them with their coats on. Bet you had a great time. 

I did laugh at you thinking the world was ending haha. It is scary though when something like that happens. There was a small earthquake in Morocco quite a few years ago and we felt the tremors over here. I remember waking up at 3am and thinking the bed had jumped. It actually had, it was really quite weird. I also remember quite a few years ago when a bomb planted by a terrorist group went off in a hotel in town about a couple of miles away. I remember waking up at 7am and wondering what had woken me up and remembering it was really loud. On the news later, saw all the damage.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...we did have one man nice enough to stop as he walked by with two sheep to ask if the girls would like to pet them. They do look funny shaved so much but I assume it is so the judge can get a better look at their form.

There was an earthquake here two years ago on a day we made a trip to get a few loads of bricks. We had an issue with losing some bricks on a main road and then a flat on the trailer. It was a tough day and we actually never even noticed the earthquake although we were in an area that had damage from it at the time. We heard about it on the radio later.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I would so love one day to have chickens. There´s an add on at the moment about free range eggs with all the chickens enjoy their play zone, it does make me laugh but actually does want me to buy those eggs, what am I like lol. 

I´ve seen sheared sheep before but that one is so white underneath so it looks a bit weird.


----------



## PaGal

I think the sheep may look extra white because they bathe them. Not sure if they might also use something to make them look brighter white like people do at dog shows.


Weird. I thought I had posted here more recently than that but I guess it was on other members blogs that I posted. I haven't been around much. Blame it on being tired, very busy or being sick. We were supposed to go to a two day race this past weekend but it was cancelled due to the rain. It has rained for 5 days non stop. Ugh! But of course we didn't get word that it was cancelled until after I had all of the packing and work done I needed to do to be ready. Rainy and cool and perfect sleeping weather if you get the chance to sleep. I spent my weekend keeping up to date on the trucker protest in D.C.

The book Fair has started at school and I have volunteered for that. I spent four hours there today and had to rush like crazy to get everything done at home after. I got to deliver pumpkins to all the teachers at the school which was fun. I love Halloween!

All the critters are well. Our buddy sent us a pic of the kitten he took. He named her Princess. Pepper the girl we still have comes running for attention when you call. She's still small. The male whom the girls named Cloud is just as silly as ever having to lay down for me to pet him. He also likes to bat my feet when I walk by but he does it ever so gently and never with claws.

Laverne and Shirley are continuing to get better at being petted. Right now Laverne looks different as she has been shedding and now has darker spots of fur in with her lighter brown. 

Thumper is such a joy. He continues to be more affectionate and seek out attention more. The other night he placed his front paws on my leg as I sat on the floor and then laid his head upon my leg as I rubbed his face. Today while cleaning his cage he came flying over from the other side of the room where he had been in a bunloaf and snoozing. I thought he was rushing over hoping to get pellets but he wasn't. He slid up next to me at the last moment and stopped in a buntloaf right beside me wanting pets.

Funny story. The other night I was having trouble sleeping. last time I looked at the clock it was 1:30am. I fell asleep shortly after only to have both hubby and I awakened at 2:30 by our one vehicle alarm going off. Hubby got up and went out to investigate. What he didn't realize until he got back in was that he put on my pair of sweats. So he went out to chase off any possible thieves wearing a pair of too small, dark pink sweats. Ha! I told him that's what you do make them think you're crazy because armed is one thing. Armed and crazy is even scarier.


----------



## whitelop

LMAO! I just laughed so hard about your hub in your sweats! Thats hilarious. I could something like that happening in my house too. He was fighting crime in tiny pink pants! LMAO!

Laverne and Shirley sound really sweet. And it sounds like Thumper is getting more adorable by the day! 
I bet your kittens are really cute. My barn cat likes to bat at my feet too. 

Is that a pigeon? It sort of looks like one in the face, but I can't tell! 

I really want goats. Like a lot. I have to really talk my hub into some. Maybe if I get rid of some roosters I can get some goats...and some more hens. And an alpaca or two.

I totally missed the pictures of the sheep and pigs! haha. I don't know how! They probably use a blue shampoo on them, to make them whiter. I used to do that bathing white horses and getting their tails white again, instead of yellow. 
Those pigs are adorable!


----------



## PaGal

Yes, that is a pigeon. That had pigeons and doves. If I ever have pet birds those will have to be it. I love the sounds they make. With a parrot I could see me walking around hollering at it all day to stop screeching since I have a headache and then it would learn to not just screech but also yell back at me.

I wouldn't mind some goats. I love the ones with floppy ears and of course the teeny tiny ones.


----------



## PaGal

Stupid computer just erased every thing I had typed. Grrrrr!

Yah! Hubby fixed my dryer tonight. It took us three hours since we also replaced the duct to the dryer as it had a hole in it and was letting dryer lint escape. I found one sock behind the washing machine. None in ant of the dryer since we had it apart so it must be the washer that always eats just one sock. But no more screeching dryer and no more dreading doing laundry.

I actually save some of our dryer lint and we use it for kindling when we have a fire. It catches instantly, burns for a lot longer than you would think and burns very hot. That is why it is so unsafe to let lint build up. Plus it's free.

It finally dawned on me yesterday why my hair drives me nuts when it is time to get it cut. It's not the length as I like having long hair. It's because they thin my hair out when they cut it. It is so thick when it is needing cut. I went back to the lady that did it last time because she did such a good job so now I just have to hope she stays working at this place. She even gave me a hug when I was leaving since I came back to her.

And now for official proof that I have lost my mind...


----------



## PaGal

Thumper in a cowboy hat. How darn cool is that?!


----------



## whitelop

That is hilarious! He is so handsome! What great pictures! 
I love that he lays with his back foot so far up his body, Ellie does that too. Its like her back feet are touching her front elbows. LOL 

I wish my hair would GROW! I want it to be long again. But it is taking its sweet time growing. I did just get it cut last week, so that should help it. Maybe. 
My hair is also really thick, I never got it thinned much though. It used to be all one length down to my butt, it was so much hair. My hairs name is Seymore, he likes to eat bobby pins and strangle people that get too close. LOL 

I did not know that dryer lint was so good for kindling! I'm going to have to keep some of ours for when we start burning in the wood burning stove. That should be better than paper, since I wash clothes everyday there is always a lot of lint! 
I don't know what steals the socks, whether it be the dryer or the washer. But I have missing ones too. I think that lint is just the ashes of socks passed. 
My washer AND dryer are making funky noises, so I think its almost time to retire them and get a new set. They're from a friend, who got them off craigslist. They've done such a wonderful job, but it might be time. Or they need to be tuned up, but I don't know how that works. 

Now I'm rambling.


----------



## kmaben

Thumper is a really handsome guy. I had to stare at his picture because I was really confused by his feet. I've never seen that. Mine loaf really tightly but that looks almost uncomfortable. I love when Kai puts his feet on me for food or when he's begging for something. They're just so large it's a neat experience.


----------



## PaGal

Thumper usually doesn't lay like that, just every now and again. I'm not sure since I have seen him do this a time or two before but when I walked into his room to get the hat and try putting it on his head for a photo I had to go near his cage. Of course, he always comes flying over hoping he's getting pellets. I then petted his face so he would lay down so it might have just been him going from running to laying down quickly because usually he loafs like all other buns and you don't see his feet.

It reminds me of my dog as he looks awkward like that at times when he lays but he has such big legs.

I keep a small trash can above my dryer just for the purpose of saving up the dryer lint for kindling. I started it last year and it really worked well.

Hubby bought a kit on ebay. It cost less for the whole kit then it would have cost buying just the one item directly from the company. But it was the exact same parts as the company sell. He also replaced the heating coil. So the dryer should be good for years to come. 

I can't help it I just love big bunnies. Maybe just because Thumper is and he has such a wonderful personality.


----------



## PaGal

I need to be in the shower but instead I am here. Today did not go as I had planned. I spent my whole day in the garage working on the girls Halloween costumes. I grew up making mine as my parents could care less and always enjoyed the creativity and using imagination so I am raising the girls to do so as well. Unfortunately most of todays work involved cutting cardboard and I am not willing to risk having to take one or more of them to be stitched or to have finger tips sewed back on so that was my job. 

I also went crazy with the hot glue gun I bought, also wasn't really wanting to risk them covering themselves in molten glue as it states on the package. The glue gun is now my best friend, not that I already had one or anything. I went a little nuts with the details but I think that is what will make their costumes Great!

They did get to do some of the work and I actually plan on allowing them to spray paint their costumes themselves...way out in the middle of the yard and in play clothes. I'm not stupid!

Oh yeah, and a brand new razor in the box cutter is a wonderful thing. At least until you hit your pinky. Funny thing was I didn't even feel it at first just noticed some blood on a piece of cardboard and started looking for where it came from. I was actually wondering if it was from one of the cats because they did try to help me all day. There is so much for them to play with and explore in the garage but if you know cats then you know they just had to investigate the cardboard boxes I was working on. At one point cloud was in the box as I was hot gluing stuff.

I'll have to get some pics when they are all done to post. Hopefully it won't rain tomorrow which is what stopped us from getting the painting done today. I'm reall hoping the painting will get done this weekend.


----------



## whitelop

Its so nice that you're making their costumes! I'm also making AJ's costume this year, he's going to be a hobo! I think its going to be hilarious and I can't wait to post some pictures. 
What are the girls going to be?

Sorry you cut your finger open! I got myself with a knife while cutting some meat this afternoon and I swear it hurts like an SOB. LOL


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...yes, do post pics of Hobo AJ. I can't wait to see them. Well I wasn't going to say what the girls want to be. I figured I would let people guess when I post pics and that way we'll know if we did a good job or not. Ha! I'm ridiculously excited over their costumes.

It wasn't that bad of a cut. More like a very deep paper cut but you know paper cuts hurt the worst.


----------



## PaGal

I was just sitting here eating my lunch and glanced over at Laverne and Shirley. It was the cutest thing ever. Laverne was in complete DBF but she had the back of her head on the bottom of the cage and her nose pointing in the air. So her body was stretch out on her side but her head was the direction yours would be while laying on your back. 

We got some of the painting for the costumes done yesterday. Two of the girls used mostly white paint on theirs and since I let them do the spray painting we ran out because they sprayed a lot of paint into the air. Ha! I ran out and got more paint but had to cook dinner when I got back and then do the girls hair after they got showers and washed it, had to do the bunny stuff, etc.

Not sure if I'll get the chance to do anymore today. I am so excited to see the finished products. I really am worse than the kids. Ha!


----------



## whitelop

Okay, yeah I want to guess what they are! I'm super excited to see them!


----------



## kmaben

Me two!!


----------



## whitelop

Oh so I forgot to say earlier that I showed my hub the picture of Thumper with the cowboy hat on. He shot water out of his nose! It was so funny. Because we have this new computer with a HUGE monitor, he was sitting in the rocking chair and could see it. I was like "hey, look at this rabbit!" he was looked and burst out laughing! He was like "thats hilarious! You have to warn me when you're going to show me things like this! I shot water out of my nose!" It was so funny.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just catching up on here, Thumper in a cowboy hat, he looks so great and so funny. 

Bet the costumes will look fantastic, you must take pics, I love seeing kids in the things they´ve helped to make, some of them are so inventive and original.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...Ha! Glad yens got a laugh out of it but poor hubby, that burns!

Chris...I have no idea why they came up with the ideas for their costumes but they will definitely be original. One year, one girl went as a spilt tub of popcorn. We have red and white striped plastic popcorn tubs and hubby drilled some holes in and the girl wore it upside down on her head like a hat. She then wore white pants with a white shirt. The girls and I made some popcorn and then spent a day sewing it onto her clothes.


----------



## PaGal

I looked in on Thumper a little while ago and again he was laying like he was in the cowboy hat pic with his back leg stretched forward. I guess he does it more often than I thought.

Earlier I had Thump in his cage as I had to carry a big ladder through his room and I didn't want to accidentally klonk him in the head or something. A while after that he was bunloafed in the corner of his cage when the dog went through the kitchen quickly. I don't know if Thump was dreaming or something but the dog going by spooked him and he jumped up and ran across his cage and into the side of it. He then just sat there for a few moments. 

His breathing wasn't too fast. Then he hopped right out of his cage, ran past me and chinned his baby gate. Not much fazes that bun!

My tip for the day...when buying spray paint just go ahead and spend a little extra. I got a can of silver for $3 and a cans of white for $1. The silver was easy to spray whereas the white was hard and made my finger hurt after a little while. The silver also covered a lot and I still have some left in the can. I have been though over three cans of white and do not think what I have left will finish it. So I could have spent $6 on 2 cans of white, had it easier and been done. Instead of spending the same and having to buy on 3 occasions and it be more difficult.

I'm collecting empty milk jugs. I saw a craft project for making a skeleton. It is so cool. You need seven of them to make one. I have 5, will have one more in a day or two and asked the neighbors for theirs so I'm hoping to have enough this week. I may make more than one. You can see what I mean by searching milk jug skeleton.


----------



## PaGal

I started to do the girls hair this morning when I realized my right forearm is killing me. I blame it mostly on the spray painting but I think scrubbing my bathroom walls and ceilings as well helped add to it. So I have a spray I use on the girls hair and managed to spray myself completely in the face because of my forearm all of a sudden wanting to cramp up. 

It's too early!

I started my milk jug skeleton last night. I got his head done. I will probably try to get some more done later if I can find the time. I have to pick tomatoes before the frost hits. Mow some grass and all the normal things like taking care of the animals.


----------



## PaGal

TGIF! Although it's tomorrow I am really looking forward to as I won't have to get up at 5:30am Blah!

It has been a hectic week. On Wednesday I was expected at school to help with the book fair. The librarian did not give me the times so I just went in at 9am as usual which was not a problem. The problem is I figured I'd be done around 1:30pm at the latest. I did not get home until 4 pm. I had no coffee between 7:30am and 4pm. I had nothing to eat all day, nothing. So by the time I got home I was famished and soooo sleepy from lack of coffee. Plus I was kinda bummed because hubby was off and we didn't get to spend any of the day together. He is a wonderful man though. He made coffee for me that was ready when I got home as he figured I would be home soon and knew I would need it.

Thursday I went grocery shopping plus made two other stops for bun supplies. I then spent the rest of the day trying to make up for what didn't get done the day before especially as I did not get much done after I got home at 4pm because I felt so bad and had such a bad headache. For the first time ever I didn't even change the buns litter boxes on the day I normally would have. I just threw some fresh litter on top but since I change Thumps every day and the girls every other I knew they'd be fine. 

Last night we went to the school for the Harvest Festival. The had food you could get such as hot dogs and baked goods. Games to play, the book fair was open and they had a pumpkin auction. The teachers decorate a pumpkin based on a character of a book and then they are auctioned off. 

One game involved donuts. They hang donuts up by a ribbon through the donut hole and you have to eat the donut without using your hands. I guess it replaces bobbing for apples. After we were there a little while hubby and I noticed they were being swamped so we jumped in to help and continued until the festival was over. Long before we were done my hands looked like glazed donuts as I had so much glaze covering my hands from stringing donuts. 

I hate being sticky to. We had a lull in activity and I mistakenly thought it was the end of the festival so I went to wash my hands. One other lady was right in front of me at the restroom and she walked in with me right on her heels when I realized it was a single toilet rest room. Ha! Luckily she was just going in to wash her hands as well. 

It was fun and the kids enjoyed themselves although once they were out of tickets they spent the rest of the festival helping as well. We did get home later than we planned but did manage to get the kids to bed only ten minutes late.


----------



## whitelop

It sounds like a good time! 

I wonder why they would replace apple bobbing with doughnut eating? That seems pretty unhealthy! And sticky! I also hate being sticky. Its gross feeling. 

Your hub sounds really great! Making coffee for you! Thats so nice, thats like pulling at the heartstrings! LOL It does suck that you guys didn't get to spend the day together. But I find that when my hub is home when he's not supposed to be, it really puts a damper on what I'm supposed to be doing! 

I miss book fairs. I can't wait for AJ to go to school and I can volunteer at the book fairs!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I agree with Morgan, donut bobbing does not sound very healthy and extremely messy. I hate getting sticky hands as well. 

Seems you had a great day though. It´s year since I´ve heard anyone talk about the Harvest Festival, we used to have one at school every year when they sold home made stuff, everyone baked and it was a great event, you´ve brought back memories.

I love book fairs although I hardly ever buy any now but love browsing. We still have quite a few during the year.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan and Chris... well I guess donuts aren't as healthy as an apple and it was a sticky mess. They did have wipes for the kids to clean their faces afterwards and of course the school has restrooms as well. I never thought about it until hubby made a comment but I guess they've figured bobbing for apples isn't too hygienic due to people possibly biting more than one apple plus some possibly slobbering into the water. 

Sometimes hubby being home does get in the way or slows my progress down but I do like having him home and usually he's in the garage so he's only in the way so much but I can go out and yack with him when the mood strikes.

Other than not getting to eat or have my coffee I love volunteering at the book fair. I like hearing what the kids have to say and even carrying on conversations with them.


----------



## PaGal

Let's see if I can remember what's happened this week...

I now have two dig boxes in the girls side of the room for when they are out and knock on wood my carpet hasn't been chewed since. Also, neither has used them as a potty which is great. Laverne especially likes the dig boxes and will happily spend her time out buried up to her chin in paper. 

Of course, a lot of it winds up on the floor so every night I have a mess to deal with but it's worth it to save the carpet I hate and to keep the buns from possibly ingesting any.

I may be becoming allergic to hay. Seems that my nose acts up and my hands and arms get itchy after filling up the hay racks. Oh well.

So Thumper doesn't play chase as much any more but he is becoming a real sweetheart. When I go in to clean his cage he will run after me and right before I get to his cage he then zooms in front of me and will lay down expecting lovings. Which I of course, oblige. He typically now lays his head on my leg while I rub his face. He loves it when you rub from his nose to forehead with your thumb while at the same time stroking his cheek with your fingers and begins tooth purring. 

The other night I sat there for a while before deciding it was time to get the work done. Thumper didn't seem ready to move and I didn't want to risk bonking him with my knee or something standing up so I placed a hand on each side of his chest which usually causes him to move away but he didn't. In fact he let me lift the whole front of him off the ground and was just completely relaxed and limp like a rag doll. It is a bit of a breakthrough as I feel I could have picked him up but the angle I was at prevented that.

He has also learned a new trick and now does it almost nightly. Apparently my shirt hanging down while I am on hands and knees cleaning his cage makes a good tunnel because he keeps climbing into it. Silly rabbit!

I have a few pics but figure I will wait to post since I'll be taking pics of the girls in their costumes tomorrow.


----------



## whitelop

I can't wait to see the girls costumes! 

Thumper sounds like a real sweetheart! And the Lavern and Shirley sound really funny, in their dig boxes. Girls just love to dig! 
Yes, better to save the carpet than have them destroy it.


----------



## PaGal

I do hate the carpet and we plan to replace it. But I still would rather not have holes throughout the carpet until we can replace it. 

One of the girls teachers actually gave them homework yesterday. Grrr! Any other time when something special is going on like the Harvest Festival the teachers will not give homework. We made plans to go trick-or-treating with one of the girls friends. Hubby is friends with her father through work and now they race four wheelers as well. 

We had to put a few quick last minute touches on one costume and what with homework and dinner we left a little late and then hubby's gps on his phone had an issue but we made it. Our friends live in a nice neighborhood and there were a lot of kids with their parents out. One house even set up their whole house as a haunted house. It was so cool and fun. The girls were scared and we had to pull them through or push them through. Their friend went through with her eyes closed but they really enjoyed it.

It took us longer than it should have to trick-or-treat because everyone kept talking to the girls about their costumes. One lady that had the inside of her house done up all spooky even asked to take their picture. We left later than we planned.

On the way home the neighbors called asking us to bring the girls over to get some candy. So we stopped there on our way home. Now earlier in the day hubby had gone over to ask the boy to come over. I had one of those platstic pumpkins for him that I filled with candy, fruit snacks, cookies and different potato chips. When hubby was over the neighbor told him something had killed 13 of his chickens. He said he hasn't heard the chickens making a fuss during the night. 

The girls didn't have their costumes on as they couldn't sit down with them on but they did show them to the neighbors. The neighbor gave me a sweet potato pie she made from the sweet potatoes we grew and gave to them. While this was going on (I didn't notice hubby walk away) hubby heard the chickens going crazy. He found that there was a raccoon in the neighbors pen. It was dragging off another chicken. 

The neighbor shot the raccoon. He then brought the dead chicken to his mother and said he was going to skin the raccoon...it ate his chickens so he was going to eat it. Hubby kept apologizing to me as he knows I don't like to see animals killed. The neighbor now has no laying hens as they have all been killed and only have five chickens left. I feel for them because I know they need the chickens. They are not a hobby for them or just because they like fresh eggs. 

We finally got the kids home, showered and in bed. I'll post pics later.


----------



## whitelop

I can't believe that they got homework! Most of the time teachers don't do that because they know it probably won't be done. So its like setting some of the kids up to fail, how mean. Maybe its not like that, but not all kids have parents home when they get home. Ya know? When I was like 10 I stayed home alone after school. 

Anyway, it sounds like the girls had AWESOME costumes and I can not wait to see them! 

Sorry for the raccoon. But raccoon are disgusting horrible creatures. I've had my run ins with them and they're horrible. It only takes like an 1.5 inch gap for the coon to squeeze through and get a chicken. I've heard many a tale of the raccoons going in and totally massacring flocks. They probably didn't hear much because it was probably later at night and the chickens were pretty quiet and subdued because it was dark. Then they get so scared they don't make much noise, especially if it was just a bunch of girls with no roo to protect them. 
As much as I dislike Big Boy sometimes, he really took a hit for the big hen when he got attacked by the raccoon. I think its because he was white, she was black, so Big was visible in the night time when the coon came around. The hen probably wouldn't have made it then, because she was much smaller. 
At least they can eat the raccoon, so it didn't die in vain and it probably won't go to waste. Just don't eat anything they give you for a while. 

Can't wait to see the girls costumes! Sorry your night ended with such a sad bang!


----------



## PaGal

Ha! Nope no meat eating any time soon for me. Well not if it comes from them anyway.

I admire how smart and crafty raccoons are but I wasn't upset over it because I know they need their chickens for the eggs and the meat. I'm also pretty sure the raccoon isn't eating a whole chicken every day. The girls actually wanted to go see the raccoon after. They may be girly girls in some ways but never seem to upset over something like that. They have seen hubby prepare fish we have caught to eat and are just interested in the process. 

It was sad though hearing the chicken it was trying to drag off. At least the raccoon went quickly.

It does surprise me but at the same time I'm sure that it would really upset them to see a pet or animal not needed for food hurt or killed.

I forgot about your roo being attacked because I was wondering if bigger chickens would be better for them at least if they continue to have issues.


----------



## Chrisdoc

My goodness, how awful for your neighbour, I suppose that´s nature for you. 

Can't wait to see the girls´ photos, seems like their costumes were a big hit. 

That´s a bit off giving them homework, a bit of a jobsworth but you always get one.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...luckily we always have the girls do their homework as soon as they get home so they were right on it because that is what they are used to and at least their other teacher didn't give them any.


----------



## PaGal

Here they are. Keep in mind they look better in person...I so need a different camera.


----------



## whitelop

Those costumes are amazing! Who came up with the idea of them? 
You guys did such a great job making them! 
And lovely girls if I may add! 

I think the trash can is my favorite, because it makes me think of Oscar the Grouch. But they're all so good and so creative!


----------



## PaGal

The girls came up with the ideas. I'll admit it left me stumped as to how the heck we would do it. I did most of the work as we felt the girls are too young yet to weild a box cutter. Ha! We all had a turn at spray painting and I did have the girls help as much as possible.

The garbage can in person really looks like one. In fact we had the costumes in the garage so I didn't have to worry about paint fumes in the house till they dried well or getting hot glue everywhere and while it was out there and mostly done we both kept almost throwing things away in it and hubby went to empty it on trash day. 

I can't believe how much time they took but it was worth it as the girls were really happy especially with all of the compliments from parents, children and even teens.

Gonna pop over and see if you posted AJ yet. If not tell hubby to get a move on it as we are anxiously waiting. Ha!


----------



## Chrisdoc

fab costumes, how do they come up with these ideas, so original and so well made. I bet everyone was amazed at them...cute girls too. I haven´t done fancy costumes for years. I must find a photo of me years ago with a costume my mom made, it was really good and I won a prize as well. Congrats to you all :biggrin:


----------



## kmaben

They look great Denise! You're so crafty! I'm moving in! I'm a great weed puller and rabbit cleaner.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...thank you! I have no idea why they chose the costumes that they did but they are original. I have tried to raise them that costumes are better when made by you and different than everyone else is the best. I will admit that when they first told me what they wanted to go as that I was completely stumped as to how to make them. I would love to see your photo so please do find it and share.

Kaley...Thank you! I think we would have to buy a bigger place what with all the additional fur babies you'd bring along.


----------



## PaGal

I typed up our weekend yesterday but when I was almost done it disappeared on me and I was too tired to do it all over again.

We went to the two day race event on Sat/Sun. It was scheduled for last month but it rained for four days straight so they had to cancel it. Going by the schedule that was online that was put up for last month we had plenty of time to get there Saturday so we didn't have to get up early or rush which was nice. 

After we got there we found out that the schedule had changed although no one changed it online and they had already raced the kids. They did let them race the bracket race along with the adults on Sunday because of it so they did get to race after all. No wins. The girls were not very consistent for some reason and you have to be to win the bracket races. 

Since hubby was racing as well I had to get the girls lined up and make sure we had the starter for the one girls bike with us the whole time. I spent the day running back and forth, up and down the hill and carrying the not so light starter with me. I am still sore all over. I'm sure half of it was because it was so cold and that is harder on your muscles. Hubby did win a race on Saturday and his buddy came in second on Sunday. The competition was very good this weekend.


----------



## PaGal

We took both of our trailers. We have on open one and a closed one. We can't fit all of the four wheelers in our closed trailer so we usually use the open one but we wanted the closed one to sleep in. We figured it would be warmer than a tent plus we took our generator so we could have light plus plug in a heater.

Hubby and I had an air mattress, flannel sheets and two sleeping bags. The girls had a feather mattress flannel sheets and three comforters. We had the heater on when we went to bed. After some time hubby decided to shut down the generator because it was so loud in the cool air. Before too long though it got very cold. The cold was also coming up from the floor and through the air mattress. It was so cold it had our joints aching. We tried putting one sleeping bag under us and one on us but we were still freezing. 

Hubby and I did not sleep all night as we spent the whole time too cold to sleep and trying to fix things so we would be warm. We did start up the generator again. The girls were nice and toasty. The cold did not travel up though the feather mattress plus it holds good heat. Oh, we also took the dog with us. He slept in the back of our explorer and kept moving around during the night which made the trailer rock around. Usually once he's in the truck and we go to bed he goes to sleep. That's one thing he knows...his bedtime. 

We both said never again. From now on we will stay in a nice, warm, quiet hotel if it is cold out. So I spent all of Saturday very cold and Sunday. I was still cold when we went to bed on Sunday. I just could not get warm again.


----------



## PaGal

When we got home Sunday I was rushing around like crazy and had the girls rushing to get ready for bed. When we got home it was 8:15 and the girls bed time is 8:30 and so we were trying to get them to bed as soon as possible so they weren't up too late. 

At 8:45 I realized our mistake. We never changed the time on our clock in the truck last year. Since last winter we have just been mentally adding an hour to the time. Now that the clocks have gone back the time is again right in the truck and so it was actually 7:15 when we got home. 

I woke up yesterday feeling horrible. I was afraid I might be getting sick but I guess it was just still being so tired and my body hurting and all. I got to sleep a little later today since we will be going to vote and so there is no school today. I could have slept later but silly man forgot something when he was getting ready to leave for work. He locked the door as he left and instead of getting his keys back out of his van he rang the doorbell hoping the kids would get it but it woke me up since I'm a light sleeper and I let him in. It was definitely better than my normal 5:30am wake up.

If you are reading this Morgan...DON'T do it!!!! Do not camp out. Get a hotel room. Ha!

The buns are fine although when we got home they had no hay and their water was low. The water they had would not have lasted through the night. They had been fed their pellets while we were gone. I didn't expect them to be let out or for litter pans to be changed but how hard is it to give pellets, stuff hay racks and fill water bowls? I cut back a little on pellets yesterday and I have really been stuffing their hay racks and they have been eating it. They are back to eating their normal amount of hay and pellets now.


----------



## whitelop

You're scaring me Denise! With the camping! I know its going to be cold, but we have a feather bed cover to go on the air mattress, we're putting a blanket under the air mattress and then we have these really soft blankets that hold the heat in, on top of several sleeping bags. So hopefully we'll be okay. Probably not, but oh well. My hub is dead set on camping, but if we're too cold Friday night we'll get a hotel for Saturday night. Thanks for the warning though! Its getting colder and colder here. 

Thats funny about the clocks! Its amazing how your mind plays tricks on you and then you're rushing around going crazy and you realize its okay and the calm that washes over you! I've done it before. LOL

Glad the buns were alright!


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...it is a bad way to start the winter...freezing for days straight. ha! Hopefully yens will be warmer than we were or I should say less frozen. I know the feather mattress the girls slept on made a difference because they were warm. 

It was a huge relief when I realized I could stop rushing around. After no sleep and running around all day that was the last thing I needed.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I really do hate being cold and I know what you mean when your body just can´t get warm. I must admit you get to a certain age where comfort is more important than anything else lol. 

Glad the buns were Ok while you were away but just. People sometimes just don´t think like you do, I tend to repeat myself just to remind them all the time. 

Talking about clocks, I was laughing the other day cos the bar we go in for breakfast never turns the clock back in winter so you have to remember to add the hour when you look at the clock. However, they confused me as this year, they have changed it so I left in a rush the other day and arrived really early as I was thinking the clock was wrong. 

No need for heavy quilts, heaters or electric blankets here yet, it´s still around 22ºC during the day and still quite warm at night. When is the weather going to change


----------



## PaGal

Chris...I don't enjoy it being very hot. I don't mind sweating when I'm working but I do when I am going out and it's nice to have a break from it at least at night but I don't like the winter cold either. 

I wish they had automatic feeders and hay racks for the buns like they do with fish. That would be less worry for me than trying to find someone that can be trusted. 

I did that once this year, showed up somewhere an hour early. 

I put our flannel sheets on the bed last night and boy did that make a difference. We hang out in our den all of the time and the thermostat is near it. Well between cooking, heat from electronics and us the house on this end stays pretty warm. Our bedroom gets pretty chilly because it is on the other end and doesn't have anything adding to the heat. I also keep the door shut so Thumper can't get in which makes it even colder.


----------



## PaGal

It has been a very busy week or however long it has been. We don't hunt but our neighbor does and sends us over the front quarters. He sent over about eight and it takes a lot of time to get the meat off of them. We then ground the meat for use as burger in recipes. We also canned sweet potatoes. We gave away as much as we kept and we filled 66 quart jars. So we could eat sweet potatoes once every five days for a year! And we only planted one row, my cupboard is ridiculously full and I had to rearrange half of my kitchen cupboards to fit it all. 

On top of that I did a spring cleaning. I cleaned walls and rearranged and everything. That took a week along with everything else extra going on plus the normal daily work. Also, I was getting things ready because we had the twins birthday party today. They are actually turkey babies but a party then would just not be possible. We cooked out along with having cake and ice cream. I baked the cake and hubby put the icing on. None of us like store bought cake. Not everyone that was invited showed up but enough of the girls friends did so that everyone had a good time. Their one friend they race with came and her dad stayed so we had him to hang out with plus one of their friends moms stayed as well and she was nice and easy to talk to so it was a good day. Luckily the weather cooperated and the rain stopped hours prior and it was warm enough for the kids to be outside as well as inside.

Can you spot the bunny?


----------



## kmaben

You have such a zoo Denise! I'm always amazed how much your family goes. Camping, racing, gardening, animals. I hate leaving all my babies at home even for just a little while. I have some pretty reliable joes thankfully that will do just about anything for a six pack.

Love the picture of little black rabbit really up close and personal. (Which one is Laverne and which one is Shirley still eludes me) Thumper is such a handsome boy! I am pretty partial to giant eared sandy colored rabbits though.

It's starting to get cold down south but here it is still 85-90 in the afternoons and any where from 60-75 in the mornings. We're all going to freeze to death when we get home. Wouldnt mind a bit of cold and snow though. 

The rabbits and the husky sense the change in weather and have been bouncing off the walls according to my parental units. Hope yours are behaving a little better!


----------



## whitelop

We don't like store bought cake either. My MIL actually got me one this year, because she didn't have time to make anything, it was okay, but dry. haha. 

Glad the girls had a good party! Its always nice when the parties go smoothly. 

Denise, don't you know its winter time? You have 6 more months before you need to spring clean! LOL I get it though, I've been doing the same thing. I guess, since we're all going to be cooped up in the houses, they may as well be clean! 

Those buns are adorable! It looks like Lavern and Shirley were having a good time out and about! Thumper is so handsome!


----------



## PaGal

Kaley...I hate leaving them as well even for a short time. It would definitely be too much to take them with us plus usually we go in the summer and it would be way too hot for the buns. Laverne and Shirley have been acting up. They are back to eating carpet although they still spend time every night in the dig box. They have also been chasing each other around the cage off and on throughout the day and night. maybe it is the change in weather.

The dog is always himself. he would be perfect if I lived alone because he is calm then and a lot less annoying but whenever someone else is here he is wound up and excited. He plays all year round but enjoys running more when it's cold out. He doesn't like to be out in the cold though unless he is running around. 

Thumper has turned lazy. He doesn't play chase with me much anymore but now he comes over demanding to be petted and lays his head on my leg for face rubs. He also jumps into my lap at times. 

Laverne is the brown one and Shirley is the black. They do like to come near but they don't stay long and still do not really seem to enjoy pets although they may stay still for a moment before running off.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...I am glad the party went well. Other than the one boy wrecking on the 4 wheeler. He was ok and did have his mom's permission first. He was real quiet afterwards but his mom did say several times that he was embarrassed so hopefully that was it. He was going so slow I don't know how he managed that.

Unfortunately it's hard too miss that it's winter time. I do usually spring clean twice a year, once at the beginning of winter and once at the beginning of spring. It's a great feeling once it's done and I'm so happy my cupboards are in a better order and now I have even more room to stock up for a zombie attack.

Laverne and Shirley really do enjoy their time out. Thumper is a ham.


----------



## PaGal

I'm taking it a little easy today as I think I have earned it. I will still have to take care of the animals of course and will do some other work. I know if I do nothing I will feel miserable mentally and physically later. 

We kicked the kids outside. It's a beautiful day more like spring. Probably one of the last really nice days we will have till spring. 

The twins school had the awards ceremony on Friday. The oldest got all A's and one B on her report card and met her AR Goal for the nine weeks. The twins got all A's, met their AR Goal. Last year the twins took the SOL tests for the first time. They gave out awards for it on Friday because the results do not come back until after school is out for summer. Both twins got an award for a perfect 600 on the reading portion. getting a perfect score is a big deal. Out of last years entire 3rd grade and 4th grade class only 11 students made a 600 on any one portion. Out of those 11, two were our girls. They make us proud!

Now if only common sense would kick in! Ha I guess it's just a kid thing.


----------



## Chrisdoc

You are always so busy, I feel so lazy now. 

Love the bunny pics, you´re right Thumper is such a ham. 

That is a heck of a lot of food you´ve got then again, you´ve got a lot of people and animals to feed. 

I can´t believe you spring cleaned, you are a bit early you know but it gets it out of the way and I always feel really good when I´ve given the house a clean from top to bottom especially the kitchen. 

Congratulations to all the girls, I´m sure you are so proud of them. To achieve that is a testament to all of you. I do so love it when kids can read well, I think that it so enriches their life and it´s something, I think, stays with you always.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...we do feed a lot of people and the girls for as little as they are eat as much as we do. We also give some of our canned food away as well. I like to think since we share that is one reason our garden tends to do well. 

Well I call it spring cleaning only in the sense that I clean everything. I like to do it a few times a year.

Thank you. I am so glad the girls enjoy reading. I feel it is a skill that you must have to do well plus it is the best form of entertainment as you can to it anywhere and in any weather. Plus you can learn anything if you can read.


----------



## Chrisdoc

I agree 100% with you. If I was put on a desert island, I would definitely want books with me and if I had to choose between the TV and books, I think the TV would have to go lol.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...yep for me the tv would definitely go. I am entertained by most books but there are very few shows I really like.


----------



## PaGal

I just stopped for a coffee break and must not let myself sit long. Laverne and Shirley are being butts. I guess it might be the change in season but they are now bouncing around their cage during the night and keeping me from getting to sleep and waking me back up when I do. 

I'm not at all an early morning person and there's no way for me to get 8 hours a day but what I have been getting is not even close to enough. I should have been able to take it a little slower today but we found out a mouse has been living in our one dresser. We don't go in it every day and judging by the amount of poop it has been there a few days so now I have a lot of laundry to do and the dresser to clean on top of everything else. 

We wouldn't have this problem if the cats could be inside. I told hubby we need to either get one of those bald cats or a rat terrier. Ha!


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. Oh no a mouse! Its part of living in the country! We had one mouse when we first moved in here. It came in the second night, because I think it had been living here while the house was empty. It didn't realize that we had a big cat in the house. I left. Left the hub here, to cuddle with the mouse and the cat didn't sleep for 2 days, to make sure the mouse was gone. She was crazy looking! She was dart this way and that, no mouse. haha. I think he got in here and was like OH NO! WRONG HOUSE, SORRY! That was it though. I think the rest of the mice figured out that we have 4 cats that are willing to kill. LOL 

Sorry your girls are keeping you up. I don't know why they would be more active, other than rabbits liking colder weather. Ellie isn't anymore active than usual, but she doesn't have a friend either. But last night with her and the old cat, I think they're both insane. haha. Hopefully they get it together, so you can sleep better. Have you tried taking a benedryl at night before bed? That always helps me sleep. Or some wine.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...This year is ridiculous with the mice. Maybe since last winter was mild the mouse population has increased. Usually during the winter we will have one or two find their way into the house. Unfortunately for us since the one girl is allergic and has allergies the cats have to live in the garage. I'm sure no mouse would be dumb enough to wander in there but the house is cat free so they are safe. 

Laverne and Shirley continue to be butts. They are also now digging in their litter and kicking it out of the cage and all over the place. Bunny poo can really go far when kicked. I did buy two tall storage tubs to use for their litter box so they can dig all they want without the mess for me to clean. Just have to wait till hubby is home so I can cut an entry into them for the buns.


----------



## PaGal

Such a sweetie pie!


----------



## kmaben

Awww he is such a sweet boy. And such a sweet face too. I need a rabbit to smoosh now.


----------



## PaGal

Kaley...I was thinking of you and your inability to cuddle right now when I was posting it.


----------



## PaGal

Last night we baked an apple pie with streusel top, a sweet potato pie, a pumpkin pie and made 'tater salad. Now it is time to start the turkey, ham, mashed potatoes, yams, deviled eggs, stuffing, dinner rolls, green bean casserole, baked apples and open the can of cranberry sauce. First I want to wish everyone a very Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## whitelop

Happy Thanksgiving to you too! 

Sounds like you're having quite the spread! I hope it is delicious and you guys have a wonderful day!


----------



## Chrisdoc

THat all sounds delicious, now I´m hungry. Sounds like you have a spread like we used to have when we were all at home for Christmas. Tons of food....yummy. Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving over in there and enjoyed a wonderful day. 

Love the pic of Thumper, he is so handsome, I want to hug an really big bunny :heartbeat:


----------



## PaGal

Chris...maybe in the future you can own one 

It has been an interesting week. The food was all delicious. We have been eating it twice a day every day and still have more left. Good thing we all like it so much.

Hubby lost his wedding ring. He noticed it missing after he had cut the ham from the bone to put it in a glass dish so everything would fit in the fridge. He thought it might have gotten picked up with a paper towel that was thrown away. So yesterday we went through all of our trash. Yuck! We finally did find it. It was with the ham bone. 

This is the third time it has gone missing. Last year it came off while he was digging up sweet potatoes and it took days of searching before I finally found it. A few years before that it disappeared when we dug up ten small trees and placed them in pots. Then replanted ten bigger trees. I found the ring in one of the pots when I started to take them back out of the pots searching for the ring.

Today we happened to be in our yard and saw our neighbor across the way walking through his yard being followed by two large goats. He does not have goats and I didn't think he would get goats. His wife finally retired and they have been traveling a lot as their kids live out of state and he made sure to let us know not to come asking him if he wanted a kitten when they got old enough. 

So hubby texted him saying those were two of the strangest looking dogs he has ever seen. Turns out they just showed up at his house. So hubby decided we would take the girls over to see the goats. We hung out for about an hour and when we came home the goats followed us. The neighbor had made some calls trying to find out who's they were. So I spent some time getting prepared in case the goats were here for a while. I gave them hay and water. I also gave them some rabbit pellets. 

One was wearing a collar so we chained it up thinking the other one wouldn't run off without it's buddy and I was worried about them wandering down to the road. They were very sweet and friendly. The girls really enjoyed having them here but several hours later the owner showed up to get them.

I did learn through researching on the internet that they are LaMancha goats, easy to tell since they have these little, tiny stubby ears. They were so cute. They are known for having wonderful personalities and great milk so I think if we get goats those would be a good choice. Plus they are hardy so I would not have to be paranoid about their health.


----------



## whitelop

I can't believe his ring was in the ham bone! LOL I can't imagine him wearing a ring, most men don't. Mine doesn't. LOL 

I love goats! I'm jealous you got to spend some time with them! Someone down the road from us got some goats, or moved them into a front pasture, so I saw them today. I told my hub, "look, they have goats. They get it." He told me I was crazy. If I had goats, I wouldn't have to buy anymore milk or cheese, I could just make it! 

Glad your thanksgiving was good! And you're enjoying the left overs. Left overs are the best part.


----------



## PaGal

Morgan...he has never been one to wear a ring till he married me. Now he complains whenever it is not on him. 

After goat sitting yesterday I could see having them. Who knows, maybe one day. Hubby right now is back onto the chickens. I know we'll have them if he ever finds the time to build a coop. Ha!


----------



## kmaben

Of all the creatures to wander off and follow you around. Hysterical.


----------



## whitelop

I saw these really tiny little chickens the other day. I think most small breed chickens are like, pretend chickens. They were little bantams of some sort, but I'm not sure what. I don't know if you guys want big birds or little birds, but they were like palm sized. LOL


----------



## Chrisdoc

That is so cute, goats following you about. I love goats, I´m going to buy a property in the country when I win the lottery and have loads of animals. I´ll be the mad old lady with all those animals lol. 

I hate losing jewellery. So glad you found the ring. Mine once fell off on the beach and it took ages to sift through all the sand to find it. I´m always losing earrings and nose rings , I have loads of single ones, I´ve given up buying decent ones now cos I know i´ll just lose one.


----------



## PaGal

Kaley...it was! Funniest thing is when we were still at the neighbors we saw our other neighbor go to the house. We were too far to holler so the girls volunteered to go let him know where we were. They ran across the field with the goats running after them, we could hear them laughing the whole way. Then the goats wanted to go home with our neighbor who had to actually run part way to where we were to get the goats to go back. He is about 64 years old with a bit of a belly, never thought to see him run like that.

Morgan...those are the chickens I want, tiny! Ha Hubby won't go for anything less than normal sized.

Chris...I could see that but the kids have to be grown first. The last time I lost something it was my keys and that was about 22 years ago. I never did find them. I'm good at finding everyone elses' lost items so they always call me for help. Drives me crazy because I can't stop looking or relax until it is found. The joke is that the uterus is a tracking device, that's why men can never find anything. Ha!


----------



## PaGal

Laverne and Shirley are being brats still. No matter what I do they insist on tearing up the carpet. Shirley for the past few days has also taken to zooming around the cage and stomping. I swear stomping for her is a fun activity. No other bun will be on alert and she'll do it for an hour. Run across the cage and then stomp. Sit a minute and then run to the other side of the cage and stomp. Over and over. 

Laverne however has let me pet her for a few minutes at a time three times this week. The last time she even lay down into a bun loaf. You know how they just get comfortable and settle themselves in for a pet?

I am planning on building a second level in Laverne and Shirley's cage. I'm hoping they will be a little calmer with some more space to run around. I hope to accomplish the work this weekend. I have wood for supports and plan to use coroplast which I have for the floor. 

I'm worried sick about our one cat. So is hubby. We haven't seen her all day. She scratched to be let out last night. Usually she just runs out to potty even though we have litter boxes in the garage. Well she didn't come right back and we figured she just wanted to sleep under the stars last night as it was pretty warm out. She is fixed and does not wander at all. Ever. She is not one to miss her meals.


----------



## PaGal

Not a good day as I'm so worried about our cat. Like I said she doesn't wander. If you measured it out she stays within an acre around the house if even that far. We looked yesterday and I have been out looking several times today. Even looked up the trees just in case something chased her. 

She should have been waiting on us yesterday morning to be let in to eat. I even used the rifle scope and scanned the fields around us. 

I am still hoping she will show up.


----------



## PaGal

I have good news. Our cat, Momma as I call her came back home. She's fine, although she was hungry. I have no idea where she was. As I said she does not wander. There is a pole barn right at the edge of our property, runs right up to it. It includes a small building so I'm wondering if she went in there and got trapped in there. I know our front neighbors store some items in there. Sometimes I see the door open all day. Most of the time it is shut.

They need to invent a chip you can implant that allows you to track your pets with GPS.

Thumper the other evening got impatient waiting on me to get him his pellets and decided to try to get to them himself by jumping onto the door of his cage while it was open. He had his front feets on the top of the door and his back feets through some of the openings. I reacted quickly and got him down although my brain was still thinking WTF? for a while.

Laverne and Shirley's cage construction is done. Oh my gosh did it take time. It shouldn't have but then hubby got done in the garage and before I knew it we were rearranging some things. They now have a shelf across the short side of their cage. Once on there they then can jump onto the second level that cover the whole cage with the exception of the opening for them to jump through. Both of them have been on the shelf and Laverne has been on the upper level.

During some of the work Thumper and Shirley decided to have a thumping war. Thumper rarely thumps but he started to for some reason and then Shirley would thump back. But then she seems to think thumping is a fun activity that she does frequently.

Also for about an hour while we were working Shirley decided to build a nest. She kept running around with torn up pieces of a phone book in her mouth. It was hilarious and adorable. She was piling it up in their litter box. She stopped after about an hour though.


----------



## PaGal

I finally am done with the renovations to Laverne and Shirley's cage. Last night I was kept up by a racket coming from their cage. Got up this morning to see that they knocked two boards down from their shelf. When I first built it I ran out of zip ties so did not tie them down. I did get more zip ties yesterday so fixed it today plus changed the way I had the support for the boards. 

The support before used several more pieces and was just busy looking. I'm happy with it now and plan to be done. The buns might have other plans though.It cost me nothing more than what I paid for more zip ties because everything else we already had.

I am more than likely going to build a shelf for Thumper as well, just not now. Maybe this weekend though. I don't think he needs a second level because he is not that active but he may like having a shelf to lay on.

TGIF!!!!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Whatever would we do without zip ties and I´m now using them for other things than the rabbit cage, don´t know how I lived without them. Glad to see the cat´s home, I bet you were worried but so glad to see her. 

Laverne and Shirley sound like a right pair, I bet they do keep you busy but Thumper still cracks me up, trying to help himself to food lol. 

Houdini has started thumping a lot lately, it drives me nuts. I did laugh today as I have a santa door hanger and he sings Jingle Bells if you knock it. I´ve had it years, used to drive my dad mad. Anyway, I turned on the battery and it started playing and all the buns ran for cover, they were so scared. So, looks like Santa will be silent this year, such a shame.


----------



## whitelop

Ellie thumped at my husband last night! He picked her up, while I was yelling at him not to, she freaked out, climbed onto his shoulder and tore him up. He let her down and she thumped really hard at him. We laughed at her, but she went back to him for nose rubs. She thumps occasionally, sometimes when one of the cats is being mean or something, but shes usually pretty quiet. 

I am so glad your cat came back! I bet she did get trapped in that shed, poor thing! I had a cat wander off at the beginning of this year, she was here one day and gone the next. It was my barn cats sister, I hope that she went to a neighbors house behind me and is living with them. But who knows. My barn cat on the other hand, is too fat to roam. LOL 

I would really love to see the girls enclosure, if you wanted to post a picture of it. *hint-hint-wink-wink*

Have you had cheeseburger soup before? I vaguely remember you saying something about it, but I can't remember if it was you or not. Anyway, its really good and I found that you can make it with chicken too! I made it with chicken last night, that I boiled in really seasoned water and shredded and the soup was GOOD! http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/cheeseburger-soup Thats the recipe I use, but I add a little more velvetta in mine. And when I do make it with ground beef, I add a pound because 1/2 is like nothing. 
You probably already know about it though! LOL


----------



## Chrisdoc

I have to have a look at the cheeseburger soup. YOu have no idea what I am imagining it to look like lol. 

I can just see Ellie thumping, Houdini thumps now and again and for a while, I´ve started thumping back now, that does confuse them.


----------



## whitelop

Hahaha. I thump at Ellie! I thought I was the only one!


----------



## PaGal

I try thumping at the girls when they are being little monsters but they don't care. They act afraid and skittish until they are up to no good then they are not afraid of anything.

Chris...if you left your santa door knocker up they might get used to it over time.

I will try to remember and get some photos of the cage now. I was waiting until I knew it was done. Although I may eventually replace the coroplast with a sheet of wood. I used it since I had it and I was not sure if they would still use the litter box but they do.

I have never tried cheeseburger soup. I will have to look at the recipe. I am actually looking for something for dinner tomorrow. 

A blimp flew over the other day. So something out of the ordinary to see. The twins and I got to see a bald eagle circling low over head before landing on one of the oak trees. That was pretty cool.

When you go out our back door you walk onto one of those small porches they make people put in garages now. We call it our stoop. Well when Pepper the little girl kitten is in that side of the garage and you head up the steps to go inside she will run up the steps and jump onto the railing and meow begging for pets. 

Cloud has really gotten big. You can definitely tell he's a boy. He still slinks down when you start to pet him and then will lay down.


----------



## PaGal

So hubby's work had I guess their version of a Christmas party today. I didn't know anything about it till hubby was telling me about the brunch he had. He almost won a kindle fire which would have been nice because all of the girls want one for Christmas.

So here are the pics...


----------



## PaGal

There are only two things that Thumper chews that he shouldn't...my belt. This is the new one as I had to replace my last one. He only gets the occasional nibble since I only wear a belt with my good jeans and I only wear them when I leave home which is not all that often plus I usually change when I get back home. 

I have a shirt of Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory. Thumper bites Sheldons face. I'm not sure what he has against him. Ha!

I was in the bun room and one of the twins were with me. We have a scale that sits next to Thumpers out of cage hay rack. Thumper was sitting on the scale which BTW is really off since it said he weighs 30lbs, eating some hay. I was laying on the floor looking at his chin as it is rare to see that part of him. Hubby and his buddy walked into the house which for some reason spooked Thumper and he jumped over my head.

It was cool but made me hold my breath because I know what those bunny nails feel like if they get you when they are leaping. The girl got a kick out of it along with getting to see him stretch and yawn.

I'm sad.


----------



## PaGal

I had to come share as I just saw the cutest and funniest thing ever. I went in to fee the buns. They get pellets in the morning and their hay racks refilled since those are the best times to guarantee their schedule is pretty regular no matter what craziness is taking place in life.

I let the girls out first and was just standing there watching them as they ran around. I figured I would let them burn off some morning energy. It only lasts so long until their little minds kick in and remind them that it's food time. They then stop running and just periscope repeatedly around my legs until I feed them. 

I started watching Shirley a little more because she was making this cute, happy sound as she ran around. And then I saw it! She was wagging her little, fluffy black tail as she ran around. It was so darn cute and funny especially since she was wagging it very fast. I saw her do this several times.

Unfortunately after they calmed down I put their pellets in their bowl which is plastic but it is thick, hard plastic and has some weight to it for it's size. As I was putting it in their cage Shirley ran full tilt into it with her face. She seems fine though and is busy munching away. I'll check on her again shortly just to be safe.

Last night Thumper did it again. He jumped onto the side of his open cage door. This time however, he started to climb once he was up. I reacted quickly and picked him up and placed him back onto the floor. I still don't pick him up. I read too much here about broken backs right before I brought him home. But I do feel better knowing that if I have to pick him up I will.

I told hubby last night he needs to start picking him up. Hubby is not obnoxious or that but he is confident no matter what he is doing. They say the buns sense it if you're not so in that case hubby should do it not me. I have a feeling though that Thumper might not mind it so much especially if he gets pets from it as next to pellets that's his favorite thing now. Also, when I have had to pick him up although it's only been for a moment he doesn't struggle or move at all till right when he starts to touch the ground again but even then it's just moving his feet a little, not fast or hard.

I thought I could get him used to being on my lap again by luring him with his pellets and then pick him up from there but he goes nuts when you get his pellets. He'll be all over my lap, standing up against my chest, on the floor in this side of me and on the floor on that side of me, over and over again and he moves quick just trying to sniff out or otherwise find the pellets. It's hilarious.


----------



## PaGal

I'm not trying to post all of that again. I despise with every fiber of my being windows 8.


----------



## PaGal

The rabbit are taking the last of my sanity! The girls are super hyper. They spend hours every day digging in their litter box. When are they going to realize they are not getting anywhere? They make such a racket and have been keeping me up at night doing so. Last night I gave up on sleeping and got my kindle fire. I didn't realize how much light it gives off. I didn't want to wake hubby so I covered it as well as myself.

My buns have never really molted before. They seem to just steadily lose fur, sometimes a little heavier than normal. Thumper has lost enough so you could see a line on him but it has always been a thin line. For two days I kept finding handfuls of black fur from Shirley. I see no bare patched on her. I'm wondering if she shed it all or if she was pulling fur since a few weeks ago she was running around with telephone book paper in her mouth. She has also been very vocal lately making a few different sounds. 

I have also seen her wagging her tail some more.


----------



## PaGal

For the past two days I have been working at trimming Thumpers nails. He will just lay still while I rub his nose and cheeks and after a little while I will cut one nail then pet him again. I only have four more to get done on his back feet.

I thought I would see if I could train Thumper for picking him up. He's insane for his pellets so I thought I could use a few as a reward. Earlier he was laying half on and half of my leg while I was sitting on the floor petting him. He barely acknowledged it when I placed a hand on each side of his chest and lifted the front half of him up and placed it on the floor with the rest of him. 

Later every time I tried to get a hand under his chest he would hop away. So I put some pellets in the pouch in my hoodie so he wouldn't realize I had them and to keep my hands free. If he let me lift his chest I would give him a pellet. Except that never happened. As I sat next to him he caught the scent of pellets. I swear he has a better nose for pellets than my part blood hound that is always sniffing and snuffling has. Thumper went crazy jumping into my lap and going at my pouch. I had a very vivid pic pop into my mind of him eating his way through my shirt and then right through me.


----------



## kmaben

Haha Thumps a hungry boy! He's so sweet though. 

Merry Christmas to you and your family Denise.


----------



## whitelop

I laughed at you covering yourself with your kindle, like a kid sneaking to read at night! LOL 

Merry Christmas Denise! I hope Santa brought the girls good things, and the parents as well!


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha a bunny with a waggy tail, that is so much fun. I love reading about your bunny family. Thumper is such a scream, I do so laugh at the things he does. A bloodhound bunny, well he´s certainly got the ears for it lol. 

I got a kindle fire for Christmas and am so excited. I haven´t even had time to sit down with it today but tomorrow, I will be working out exactly how to operate it. 

My friend also bought me a gorgeous bunny scarf and a beautiful bunny brooch. 

Hope you have a lovely day Denise surrounded by your family and all your animals. Happy Christmas to you all


----------



## PaGal

Thank you every one! It sounds like everyone so far has had a good day.

Our Christmas is weird. With the custody each holiday flip flops through the year and then flip flops the next year. Hubby was off today and we spent most of it cooking our feast but the girls are at their mothers. Tomorrow morning I'll pick them up. Hubby has to work though. Usually he takes the day off. Since he is working we'll be waiting till he gets home to open presents and of course we'll be eating all we have baked.

I'm sure the girls will be happy. They each got what they wanted most along with some other things. I even made them each a present. I'm really excited to see their reactions for those. I'll have to post some pics after they are opened. I think I did a good job especially since I'm not big on sewing. I have a few more planned for others as well. 

I gave each of the buns a small piece of apple to celebrate. Hubby gave the dog something, I'm not even sure what. The cats all got some turkey.

I've been going at it since 10 am and am tired. Hopefully Laverne and Shirley will keep it down tonight so I can sleep.

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## PaGal

Christmas turned out well. By the time hubby got home from work I was more anxious than the kids to open presents but only because I wanted to see their reactions. The girls fell asleep by the time I got my work done so I was left to my own devices and my anxiousness. Ha!

The girls all like the presents I made for them. They liked all of their presents. They weren't so thrilled with their air rifles until Saturday when hubby took them outside to learn how to shoot and for some target practicing, now they really like them and they are very accurate.

Hubby and I didn't get each other much since this year we spent so much on the kids. I did get The Hobbit on DVD. So I finally get to see it. I also got binoculars which I have wanted. I'm always trying to see the critters and birds. Hubby either has to leave the scope off the rifle for me or I have to look through the scope while it's on the rifle. It's an older rifle that used to belong to hubby's dad so it's heavy for holding long. If hubby takes it off then he has to re sight it when he puts it back on. The binoculars are really strong which is what I wanted.

The girls have shown they pay attention. They got me three large slim jims. I love slim jims but will rarely buy them. Fudge from A Christmas Story. A large sticky hand which is funny since they spend their time trying to avoid me when I have my little one out. A perfume kit. A stuffed snow man that will make a nice Christmas ornament and a pine scented candle. I love the smell of pine especially this time of year.


----------



## PaGal

Happy New Year everyone! I almost forgot it was New Year. I would have if the girls hadn't brought it up. They finally for the first time in their lives made it till midnight. Although seven minutes till the one asked if they could go to bed now. It's her way of saying she's ready for bed. It doesn't happen often as we do have a set bedtime for them, a little later in the summer than during the school year but pretty set. Now and then though they'll come back from their mothers and she'll be too tired to stay up till their bed time. 

I cleaned the girls cage yesterday but stayed in with them during their free time. Laverne let me pet her nose for several minutes more than once. Shirley just allowed me a moment here or there. They had the cage an absolute mess with litter kicked everywhere and I had even vacuumed it out once. Laverne ticked me off by jumping off their shelf right as I was pulling out their water dish which she landed in. So now I had horse pellets saw dust soaked in about two cups of water across their cage.

I used to keep the bun food in a tall kitchen garbage can I bought for just that purpose. It is plastic and has a lid but it is not completely closed when the lid is on. Well I found out that a mouse had been in their food having a feast I'm sure. I had to do something different so bought a plastic storage bin big enough. The garbage can used to sit in a corner next to Thumper's cage. Between his cage and our chest freezer. Buns cannot get to it but it was tall enough I could reach the food until it was getting low and then I would just lift the can with one hand while scooping with the other.

The new bin is not tall enough for me to reach and since the lid securely fastens I placed it across the room. I'm sure if Thumper could get the lid off he would eat till he popped. It took him a few days to realize what exactly was going on and where the pellets are now kept. Well last night as I lifted the lid just enough to reach in for the pellets but not enough for him to dive in he decided hopping on top would be a good idea. 

Luckily I reacted quickly and so my arm is still intact. he did it again this morning so our new game is see if I can reach in and get pellets quickly enough that he jumps after my arm is out. He's teaching me even more ninja skills.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Glad the girls were there to see in the new year. 

I did laugh at Thumper keeping you on your toes. I have this picture of you and him playing this game facing each other off...he is just too smart for his own good lol.


----------



## JBun

Lol, Thumper is so funny! But a bun that big is nothing to mess around with 

I love little tail wagging buns. It's just so cute to watch them do it, cause you know they are over the top happy. Or even funnier is when they are up to trouble and wagging their tail when being cheeky.

Dakota used to drive me INSANE digging in her litter box. Not only would it get everywhere, but it was also the fact that she was digging in and stirring up that disgusting pee soaked litter. I finally just gave in and got a grid to cover it and stop the digging. I know I ruined all of her fun, but I replaced it with a shredded paper dig box, that she doesn't pee in too often, and I can just throw out if it gets too bad. It was so nice to not have to clean up that litter mess anymore, though now I'm having to sweep up shredded paper everywhere. Just can't win


----------



## PaGal

JBun...I was just sitting here listening to the sound of one of the girls digging in the litter box thinking of putting a small dig box in their cage. I was thinking I would do what I should have with the litter box and just cut a hole small enough for them to fit through in it to help keep the paper in, at least until they chew the hole bigger. Like you I'll just replace the box and paper as needed.

Come to think of it, I should have set up their litter box with the lid on, a hole cut in the side and I could have placed a round tunnel made of plastic up against the hole. Fun for the buns and less mess for me.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha mine are little terrors at the moment, mess everywhere. I put hay in a cardboard box for them and before, they always used to eat it from the top. Now, they´ve decided they prefer it on the living room floor rug, must taste better. I tell you they do it just to annoy me and yes, I clean it up every night and the next day, they do it again. I have to get them another box to put in the living room although they have a digging basket outside but it´s been raining today so they´ve been stuck inside. I have loads of shredded paper and they just love it. Maybe Houdini wil then stop digging the floor, that´s his all favourite thing to do lol.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...The girls are totally wild right now although Laverne seems a little worse than Shirley. All they do anymore is make a mess and a racket. Before them I would have never guessed buns could be so crazy.



I di put a cardboard dig box on the upper floor of the girls cage along with another small box they can just lay in or chew up. I zip tied both to the side of the cage so they don't push them around and somehow jam they're opening to the bottom floor.

I got some more flex tubing today so we can start protecting our wires in the den for when I start letting Thump come out here. I will probably have to get more and I will be moving cages before then. The girls will go where Thumpers cage is and he'll move to where they are. Right now he can't come out the doorway he likes to use because of the X pen. He just will not come out of the other doorway. I think for one thing because the floor is slippery although he'll go in the dining room and it's the same flooring. Plus the cabinets block his view to the rest of the house until he's walked so far out. I think it's the two things together. 

I was thinking that when the weather get warmer I might be able to put the X pen up on our front porch and take turns letting buns out there. The porch isn't that big but they would get some fresh air and could bounce around a bit. That side of the house is shaded. I don't feel comfortable letting Thumper in the grass since he seems to have a sensitive tummy. 

Laverne and Shirley would probably dig there way out and escape in minutes if in the grass. 

I came up with an idea for making a play area. Picture those plastic hamster cages with all the tunnels, tubes and rooms you can connect onto the main cage. But with the bun cage being the main cage and using plastic storage bins and large diameter PVC pipe as the tunnels and rooms. 

Ha! It's official I have lost my mind!


----------



## PaGal

I give up...completely and utterly. I don't have it in me to outsmart these oh so destructive buns. I took them all of 20 minutes to get the dig box loose from the side of the cage. It's now on the other side and the cage is covered in torn up paper and cardboard. I would bet if I looked closer that there is probably litter dug out all over as well. I refuse at this point to even look in the direction of their cage.

I now have a vivid picture in my mind of two certain buns locked up, leather face piece and all as Hannibal Lecter was in "Silence of the Lambs".


----------



## JBun

Aww, don't give up! You just have to keep thinking of new ways of outsmarting them, until you are the winner, haha. I've thought of using a big plastic bin for a dig box before, with a hole cut in high up enough that it contains all the mess. Haven't tried it yet though.


----------



## PaGal

I won't give up for long. After all I'm of German descent so in other words I'm stubborn. Ha! At least that's what my grandma always used to say.

I'm thinking of using a plastic storage box but I think I will use it with the lid on and cut an opening in the lid. The buns have shown just how well they can jump while we were working on their second level. They were jumping up to the top without the shelf in which I thought they might need. They also jump over the high side into their litter box when I pull it out of the cage but before I get it out of the room.


----------



## PaGal

We live on a very sharp corner. Our house though sits an acre back from the road, I can't remember how many feet it is.

Tonight some knucklehead went off the road when he came around the bend probably going way too fast and I wouldn't be surprised if he was drunk or some such. He took out the sharp bend warning sign, took out our power pole and knocked two large garbage cans into the road. 

I heard a commotion right as our power went off. It only took a moment for it to dawn on me that the noise and no power must mean someone wrecked so I went as quickly as possible to the window. The knucklehead was in a big pick up truck. He got out and moved the garbage cans off of the road, got back in his truck, backed up a few times and took off. 

I hope the cops track down his butt. Now I say this because he did not stick around which is a jerk thing to do and because in my mind the fact that he didn't means he had a reason to flee whether he was drunk or driving without a license or what have you. There must be some major damage to the front of his truck because the pole for our power lines is laying half in the road and across our driveway. 

We have electric heat but hubby was smart enough when he put in a new heating system to also put in back up gas heat so at least we won't freeze tonight and we have the generator going but I'm not happy I had to sponge bath instead of a shower especially after being outside in the cold for so long. 

Our front neighbors have power because they are with a different electric company than us although the guys with our electric company will eventually have to shut down their power to splice lines. Their generator is not functioning do to squirrels. We did tell them to head on over here if it gets too cold for them. They do have a fireplace. 

This is not how I was hoping to spend my evening. At least it's the weekend though.


----------



## Chrisdoc

some people are just idiots and totally thoughtless. You´re probably right, if the police had turned up, he´d have probably been arrested so it was easier for him to run. It´s a pain in the neck when others have to suffer due to the total lack of consideration of others. Hope you manage to get it sorted quickly.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...I'm still cussing him out to myself mostly because I did not get a good nights sleep. It took a while to warm up and those dang flashing red and blue lights are very bright at that distance. Finally fell asleep only to wake up to the sound of a very loud chain saw. fell back to sleep when they finished with that and then woke up again at 3am to hubby shutting down the generator. fell back to sleep and then got up at the usual weekend time.

I do love our electric company. It's a co-op so it serves rural locations. They had the power back on at 3am which is quick considering all of the work they had to do and during the hurricane when we lost power we had it back in five days. Our neighbors in the front of us who have a different company were out for 7 days. 

Next person to hit the pole will not be so lucky, being new this one will not break.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Losing sleep at night is not good. I find that if I get woken up a few times, it takes me so long to get back to sleep, I feel as though I haven´t slept at all. 

That is good service to get it back on that quick, you are lucky. 

I am praying that no one else goes into your pole, I would be afraid of what you are capable of doing to them lol.


----------



## PaGal

I haven't been around much lately. We have satellite internet and I think we were close to our monthly limit of data with the new Kindles because everything just all of a sudden slowed down. It was frustrating to come on the 'puter so I stopped.

Laverne and Shirley are fine although hormonal and driving me nuts. Someone has peed on the 2nd floor of their cage a few times. I told them yesterday while cleaning it that if I find pee up their again I will be blocking them off from the 2nd floor until they get back their good litter habits.

Thumper is still poop marking where their cage used to be but he only drops about ten at the most so I'm just waiting it out. 

I have some pics but my 'puter still moves slow here on RO so I'll wait.

We separated the cats as Cloud the male kitty is getting interested in breeding. He is on one side of the garage with Momma. Momma is spayed but she's not much company since she doesn't like other cats. But at least he's not completely alone and we give him lots of attention. He does this funny thing where he tries to lay on my feet but he's too big. When they were tiny kittens and I would take them in the yard they would get scared by noises or the grass or whatever and then they would climb onto my lap if I was sitting down but if I was squatting they would sit on my feet. I guess for him being on my feet is still a comfort thing.

We have an appointment On Wednesday for him to be neutered so soon he will be able to be back with his mom Isabelle and sister.

Hubby said that Pepper is a monkey. She gets up into the rafters of the garage. Their is no ceiling in the garage just open rafters and a roof above that. She walks all around on the rafters and over some things that are stored up their. Hubby watched her go into a box up there and pick up one packing peanut from in a box, make her way down to the floor and took it to her mom. Dropped it at Isabelles' feet and then pounced on her. 

People missed out on adopting those two kittens. They are so funny and entertaining and love people. 

I got to see two bald eagles in our oak trees the other day and even got to hear them talking to each other.


----------



## PaGal

Well now that we have started a new month of internet service everything is moving faster except for here. My 'puter is very slow here on RO so I haven't been able to read as much or post for that matter. It's driving me crazy because a lot of my internet time is usually spent here reading all of the posts but it is too frustrating now.

Cloud has been neutered. The vets called a few hours back to say he's done and doing fine and wide awake. Hubby is going to bring him home after work. I set up our smaller cage in the garage for him. It's really cold out and I'm concerned about him with the surgery and all so I basically built a box to fit part of the cage but shorter in size to help hold in his body heat. He has cushions on the bottom then two folded up sheets and then a folded up flannel sheet. 

He has a folded up sheet on top of the box in the cage and a folded up sheet over the front top and sides of the cage. I have the cage up on bricks and placed packing paper balled up under the cage. When I do laundry or when hubby is out in the garage there will be some heat. I'm not sure how long we will keep him caged. I mostly just worry about him playing with his sister.

So we got some snow and it is really cold. It has been down to 9. I didn't get to go grocery shopping yet. Hubby called from work to let me know there is still a lot of ice on the roads I would take. I have cabin fever so bad. I'm so done with the cold already. The kids had Monday off for the holiday and due to mid-terms the rest of the week was supposed to be half days but school has been cancelled for the whole week. They are wound up and drivin' me nuts. No school and too cold to have them go run around outside.

I watch a medical helicopter land right next to the one neighbors today. He's just down the road from us and not one of our close neighbors. I call him the grumpy neighbor. He's the one that brought his riding mower over to have hubby do some work on it for him and then was a jerk about it all when he brought it when hubby wasn't ready for it and didn't have the time which the guy was told. 

Not sure if there might have been a bad accident right there or if it was for him or his wife.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Hope Cloud recovers quickly. Internet speed is the bane of my life. I hate it when it´s slow and won´t do what I want it to do and then think about changing but worry if I´ll have the same problems so stick with what I know. 

Miss seeing pics of Thumper, Laverne and Shirley. Will have to send the internet fairy to work some magic for you lol.


----------



## PaGal

It hasn't been a good day and now it has gotten much worse. Bad news of sorts at the end of the day is not what I needed. 

Hubby brought home Cloud. He's fine. I'm upset because it cost $150.00. Now when I called the vets before I asked about spay/neuter. I do remember for sure that a spay would cost $139.00 including the rabies. I wanted the least amount done for now. I figured first get everyone rabies and spay/neuter then get the rest of the vaccinations so it would not be too much financially at once. 

Neuter should be less than a spay. I already got and payed for the rabies. They listed $60 for the neuter, $3 for hazardous waste, $72.00 for anesthesia and $15.00 for rimadyl injection which I haven't looked up but thought maybe for pain. 

Why in the world would they quote less???? All I can figure is they did not include any of the costs except the actual surgery and rabies. That makes no sense. If it was because they would not know the exact amount of anesthesia used or such due to not knowing the weight of the animal then they should at the very least inform you of this. 

I cannot afford all of these animals. Not at this rate. I still have to get the two females spayed and rabies and my dog is due for his vaccinations next month. No wonder there are so many animals in shelters. We are not struggling for money, just circumstances has left us with so many pets we did not plan on by us trying to do the right thing. I can see how people that make less and all cannot afford to have their animals spayed/neutered. My vet is the most reasonable around due to their location or so I thought.


The male cat we brought home from the shelter that we had to have neutered cost $189.00 and they did the neuter plus all of the vaccines. I was not expecting that bill either. When did the cost for a spay/neuter get to be so high? The female we have that is spayed we had done about 5/6 years ago and it cost nowhere near that much.

I just want to cry.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise how I wish I had loads of money to spread around. I sometimes worry about vet bills if unexpected ones come up for my three and you have so many more. I was lucky in that it was so much cheaper for my three than one of yours. I don't see how costs can be so different and I hate it when someone quotes something and then gets it wrong...they should take the loss. 

I will obviously keep you in mind should I win the lottery


----------



## kmaben

Agree with Chris! I'm sure the cabin fever and the girls aren't helping any at all. Wish I had a nice piece of chocolate to offer up. Mental hugs though!


----------



## PaGal

Thank you Chris and Kaley. The thought of chocolate is appreciated. It is one thing I always keep in the house. 

I'm past being upset about it. I have been poor in the past, many years ago so I worry about money. I guess more than I should. I'm sure if I was a millionare I may not worry but I would still be frugal.

I'll keep you on my list of those to help out if I ever won the lottery as well, Chris.

Hubby was sweet though. He held me for a while and told me it was fine. It is what it is, something that is necessary and we do enjoy the company of the animals. I was hoping to quickly get Isabelle and Pepper spayed. Now though I need to first find out the real cost of it and start from there.

Although it was too cold out for man or beast today we did get the shopping done. Not fun but at least we got out of the house. I had to go to TSC for horse stall pellets for the buns and bought the girls a Dog-opoly game. Basically it is Monopoly but with a dog theme. Instead of Park Place they have a dog breed. Instead of jail you go to the kennel. You buy dog houses instead of houses. They have been playing since after we got the groceries put away and without their normal arguing. Plus the game was on sale for less than $5. You can't beat that.

Hubby has been working in the area near TSC so I called him on my way there. He called back right before I checked out and since he was in the area and it was lunch time we met up with him and his two work buddies at a diner we really like. Their burgers are good and they have the only onion rings I eat. They are delicious. 

I have been cleaning, doing laundry and taking care of the critters since. Time to go cook dinner and then finish the critter work. 

Breakfast for dinner...bacon, waffles and eggs.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That does sound good,I like breakfast for dinner, I love eating cereal for dinner now and again. 

I really do wish I could win the lottery if only to make everyone's life easier.


----------



## PaGal

It has been a while. In total the girls missed almost two straight weeks of school due to weather so that kept me pretty busy. Hubby has been sent to Pa. for training and I came with him. The girls are at their mothers since she was owed some make up days. One of our friends is staying at the house and taking care of the critters so I can relax and not worry about them. I trust our friend and even more so since we have been gone.

I did everything I could to make it as easy as possible on him since I don't like asking anyone for anything. I had litter boxes set up so all he had to do was take out the dirty and put in a clean one but he was asking hubby how I go about cleaning the dirty ones. He's such a good guy!

We came up on Monday and will be going home on Friday. The days are pretty boring for me since hubby is in class. I'm left on my own. It snowed almost 8 inches on Monday and then yesterday there was an ice storm. They have done a good job taking care of the roads but I stayed put even though hubby left our vehicle with me and has road to class with another guy. 

Yesterday the hotel lost power but luckily for me they have books here for guests to read so that's what I did. Since then I have been taking the stairs. I'm no good at just sitting around all day so at least I get some exercise and I figure as bored as I am now it would be so much worse stuck in an elevator. 

I miss all of the critters so much. Before we left Shirley was again building a nest. I got some pics of her with a haystache. We are going to have to have Isabelle spayed soon as she has gone into heat. Cloud seems to be adjusting from the neuter. Isabelle has been calling out since she's in heat and he hasn't paid any attention to it so we figure it's a sign that his hormones are going down.

Of course, it's my luck that at home it has been in the 60's when we are sent up north to snow and ice.


----------



## PaGal

We made it back home. I must say I have apparently adjusted to living in the south. As we drove home I brought up how unfriendly the people that worked at the hotel/motel (I don't get the difference) were. Hubby reminded me that when I had first moved down here I found it odd how workers in stores etc would greet you in such a friendly manner. 

I must be a southerner at heart as I prefer friendlier people, men that open a door for you and of course less snow and warmer weather. Although, I will admit it did take me quite some time to learn to wait for men to open the door for me, including hubby.

The north can also keep the DC and Maryland drivers!

The only other thing to make the trip memorable was the call from the school nurse, one of the girls was at the nurses having thrown up. We arranged for the twins to be picked up once the oldest got off the bus as it is one of the twins that is ill and the oldest would already have been on the bus by the time the nurse had called. 

The person had to use our other vehicle which had not been driven in a while. They needed to first put air in the one tire and then also had to jump the vehicle as the battery was low from not running. I feel bad!

I have really missed the critters but all of them seem well. I now have to go to the store tomorrow since our critter sitter did such a good job making sure the buns had plenty of hay that I am now out of hay. There is however, a ton of it in their cages. I'm dying to clean them but will leave it for now so they have plenty to munch on. 

He did have some fun with Thumper. I measured out and placed each of the buns amount of pellets for each feeding in separate bags and marked them for the day to keep it simple and easy. Well at one feeding Thumper grabbed a bag of pellets out of his hand and took off with it. 

I usually feed them their second meal at 8pm or around that time. Well he has been feeding them when he got here after work. I didn't have a bag for this evening out as I expected to be home well before 8 which we were but he got pellets out of the storage box to feed them. Now when I get pellets out I only open the lid a crack and reach in for some. He lifted the lid off completely so of course Thumper dove in. I'm sure he thought he was in pellet heaven! Ha

On top of the girls cage I have two large lids from their storage box litter boxes. I use these to set bags of hay, etc on so it's in reach yet they can't get to it. He had one bag too close to the edge of a lid and the girls got a hold of it and pulled part of the bag into their cage and chewed it. They seem fine and it doesn't look like they ate any of the bag just chewed it enough to get to the hay inside.


----------



## lovelops

Hey PaGal,

I never really thought of Prince George VA being that far away after all I live in Prince George County MD, but I know where you are in VA (MY family is originally from South Carolina- Darlington , Hartsville, Chesterfield area) and I know what you mean about some of the points you posted in your blog..

QUOTE: We made it back home. I must say I have apparently adjusted to living in the south. As we drove home I brought up how unfriendly the people that worked at the hotel/motel (I don't get the difference) were. Hubby reminded me that when I had first moved down here I found it odd how workers in stores etc would greet you in such a friendly manner. QUOTE

YES, but then again it has it disadvantages at time that 'friendliness'. I think some people call it talking too much. Case in point, when the bed fell on me and broke some ribs because Lady got out and was under the bed, I went to Urgent Care. They did not ask what happened. I did not want to sound stupid as hell saying, my rabbit escaped and
got under the bed and I balanced the bed frame and springs upright and they fell back on me when I was trying to get her out... blah blah.. I just said I had an accident and they moved on. 

I told my cousin who lives in SC that and he was like, here the doctor would have asked you over and over what happened until they got the full story. I said, Yeah and sometimes it ain't none of their business. I've gone through the Southern 3rd degree before by relatives asking me how I hurt myself.. or fell one time, I stepped in a hole in my yard..

Southern Relative: Why did you step in the hole? Didn't you know you were going to break your ankle?
Me; I didn't do it on purpose.
SR: Then why did you do it?
ME; It was an accident.
SR: But didn't you see the hole. How come you didn't know it was there.
ME: I just didn't. There was leaves there.
SR: Why didn't you rake the leaves in your yard? You ain't doing no yard work? You don't have any rakes
at your house.
ME: Of course I have rakes.
SR: Then why ain't you used them.
ME: What does this have to do with my ankle????
SR: It has everything to do with your ankle. If you would have raked the yard like you should, you would have
seen the hole and you wouldn't be sitting here with a broke ankle now wouldn't ya? You'll learn next time not to be lazy and neglect your yard won't ya?
ME: Have you had an IQ tests done lately?
SR: Don't be ugly..

And so on... real conversation from 9 years ago...

QUOTE:I must be a southerner at heart as I prefer friendlier people, men that open a door for you and of course less snow and warmer weather. Although, I will admit it did take me quite some time to learn to wait for men to open the door for me, including hubby."

I will second you on the warm weather. I get sick of the phone calls from cousins complaining about it's only 50 degrees..when I'm at 20F, or 0!

I like the friendly people also. I grew up with it.

However, Friendlier people sometimes come with talkitive itis see conversation above, but that comes from me being brought up in the South and having to put up with tons of Southern aunts and uncles giving me heck about this or that... after a while you just want a simple conversation. 

But I have to honestly say, there are about 3 Southerners at my work, and one of them went to college at Uof NC Wilmington and two other are from NC
and you can tell. We do have that fine art of shooting the breeze down or BullS***ing and when we get together we do talk alot more than our coworkers that are 'Northerners". 

The north can also keep the DC and Maryland drivers!

Well being born in DC and now living in Maryland... I guess that includes me!  But at least I can drive in it..I know my cousin down in SC cannot.. 

But I liked what you wrote and I do agree with you on those points...

Vanessa


----------



## PaGal

lovelops...I know of Prince George MD but only in the sense that I must make sure to include Virginia in any searches I perform on line relating to my area. Otherwise all of the results are for Prince George MD which is of no help to me. Apparently Prince George MD is better known then my area.

From your reply to what I had posted I can see what you mean about southerners being much more talkative then northeners...LOL Forgive me as I am truly not being mean, I just could not pass that opportunity up. 

I guess I have not yet had a real issue with too much talk from southerners. I have no family related to me by blood anywhere near VA. Hubby's family are very nice but we do not see them too often so I do not think they have gotten to the point of feeling they could go on with me in the same way that your family has gone on with you. I'm not one to go to the doctors unless it is for something that is either very painful and not going away quickly or something that I feel could be a serious medical issue. As I haven't dealt with either situation yet I have not yet experienced that from a doctor. 

Since I am a stay at home mom and typically leave the house only to grocery shop or volunteer at the kids school and did not grow up in the area I really don't have any southern friends so...

Most of hubby's friends are motor heads (which I am not), they do converse with me on other subjects but it is limited because the conversation does not stray for long. 

Although I do talk to my pets only the cats reply.

Of course, hubby was sent for training up north in the snow and ice while here at home it actually got up into the 60's. As my luck goes the temps here, now that we are back home have fallen and shall remain so...

Still...I know it will be at least ten degrees colder in PA so I am still better off.

As for the drivers...mostly it was more the congestion than anything. I forget where exactly we stopped in MD to grab something quick to eat on the road and some gas but it was in the middle of nowhere. There were no houses anywhere in the area and yet there were stores, gas stations and restaurants and plenty of backed up traffic. Although there was one particular man in an SUV that made me realize why there is such a term as road rage.


----------



## kmaben

The traffic in Katy has become more congested as it is quickly becoming a suburb of Houston. I've seen so many people driving with their knees and texting I dont even want to be on the road any more. It's extremely frighting to me. I just pretend I'm still in Dubai and drive like the Emirates. Complete and total asshats. 

Glad you made it back though and everyone is still in one piece. And perhaps a pound or two heavier! I'm sure Thumper knows a sucker when he sees one and enjoyed getting away with everything. Obviously the girls arent going to miss out on an opportunity either! 

I miss hearing about the kids and the fur kids in our letters. You have a real nice family Denise. (not to sound like a creeper!)


----------



## lovelops

PaGal said:


> lovelops...I know of Prince George MD but only in the sense that I must make sure to include Virginia in any searches I perform on line relating to my area. Otherwise all of the results are for Prince George MD which is of no help to me. Apparently Prince George MD is better known then my area.
> 
> 
> YES and I've had the same thing happen with me. It's because we are ten minutes outside Washington DC.. we are the first county over the line from DC when you enter into Maryland from the South East side of the District.
> 
> 
> From your reply to what I had posted I can see what you mean about southerners being much more talkative then northeners...LOL Forgive me as I am truly not being mean, I just could not pass that opportunity up.
> 
> 
> HE HE HE... So see I proved your point!!! :bunny18
> 
> 
> I guess I have not yet had a real issue with too much talk from southerners. I have no family related to me by blood anywhere near VA.
> 
> 
> Your lucky!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Although I do talk to my pets only the cats reply.
> 
> 
> And that is the way it should be!
> 
> 
> 
> As for the drivers...mostly it was more the congestion than anything. I forget where exactly we stopped in MD to grab something quick to eat on the road and some gas but it was in the middle of nowhere. There were no houses anywhere in the area and yet there were stores, gas stations and restaurants and plenty of backed up traffic. Although there was one particular man in an SUV that made me realize why there is such a term as road rage.



Yeah it's gotten worse in the last 20 years. In the 90's I moved to LA and moved back here and thought wow no traffic... now, forget it. It's like driving in LA minus the 3 additional lanes on the freeway!

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc

I really enjoyed reading these last few posts, I have a sister in law from Houston and when I went over there for the wedding, it was like the third degree from everyone, I actually found it quite tiring and enjoyed just spending time on my own when I was there. I also find quite opinionated but not in a good way like she hasn´t got a clue what she´s talking about most of the time. As you can see, I´m not a big fan so it´s a good job she lives miles away and we don´t have that much contact. Having said that, i did find the folk in Houston very friendly and helpful and I did have a great time over there. 

Driving is the same the world over. I think people are in far too much of a rush to get everywhere that simple courtesy has gone of the window. You could die over here waiting for someone to let you out of a side road onto the main road and most people don´t have a clue how to use indicators or slip roads. And yes, everyone used their phone in the car, you can always tell when you´re driving behind someone on the phone, they weave all over the road. Good job I drive on my own most of the time as I cuss constantly. I think that we live in a society which is losing good manners and patience. It´s a sad fact but that´s progress for you.


----------



## PaGal

Kaley...I mentioned Katy to hubby since he used to live in Texas and had asked before if I knew what part of Texas. He was curious if I had ever mentioned that he keeps saying if things go bad here in VA, such as too much gun control, etc that we will be moving to Texas. 

They certainly did take advantage! Little stinkers. Hubby talked to his buddy every night and every night he was laughing about how crazy they are over the pellets especially Thumper. Or maybe it's just because he is so much bigger so it seems more extreme when he goes crazy. I still need to get a video as I'm sure it will have all of you laughing.

Thank you Kaley.


----------



## PaGal

lovelops...yes, you proved your point. 

That's the one thing I hate about driving, the other drivers make me crazy. Well that and getting lost which I am very good at! Luckily we skirted around DC so we avoided that mess.


Chris...that's funny about the cussing. We do not ever cuss in front of the girls but that is the one time I come close is when I'm driving.
We do fuss constantly about the traffic on our road. There is one company out this way and the workers use our back road to get there. They drive like maniacs...way too fast, down the middle of the road and every single one of them is on the phone. If the cops set up a speed trap on our road they would be able to pull every single one of them over.


----------



## PaGal

I forgot to mention yesterday that while we were away I got to watch some Downton Abbey. It did not dawn on me until Thursday to take advantage of the unlimited internet access in the hotel and my kindle so I only got to watch the first four episodes of season one. 

I have been so curious about the show having read all of you talking about it. I so wish now that we had unlimited internet at home. The Dr. Who was also available but I didn't get the chance to see any of that. After I put the kids to bed last night and I had watched a little tv on my dvr I did look through the upcoming line up on pbs and guess what? I found Downton Abby. I did not think it carried the show as I had looked before but I guess I had been searching for Downton Abby. I now know it is listed under Masterpiece Classics. So I have the dvr set to record it. Yah! I got hooked with the first four episodes.

The girl that got sick in school yesterday now seems fine. I made her some soup for dinner last night and she ate breakfast this morning and says she feels fine so maybe it was just something she ate. I may be making a mistake but I plan to take her with me shopping. I don't have much to get so it won't take long but we need to get valentine's. The twins are the only ones that will pass them out at school and the one doesn't want to so I'll take just the one girl with me so she can pick out the ones she wants.


----------



## lovelops

Chrisdoc said:


> I really enjoyed reading these last few posts, I have a sister in law from Houston and when I went over there for the wedding, it was like the third degree from everyone, I actually found it quite tiring and enjoyed just spending time on my own when I was there.
> 
> YEAH! Just talking to someone does get tiring and after a while it's just like leave me alone, why do you have to know every detail??? I know what you mean and when I had to go on about how I just broke my ribs with my cousin I got really pissed off and came this close to telling him off. The thing I have also noticed is that they get really tight lipped about their business but want to know everything about YOURS!
> 
> 
> 
> I also find quite opinionated but not in a good way like she hasn´t got a clue what she´s talking about most of the time.
> 
> 
> YES, that is another issue I have noticed!!!! I work for the IRS as a contractor and I'm telling my cousin about tax law and something he is screwing up big time and going to get audited on because I work in Compliance and he is telling *ME* I am wrong! I'm like, WHAT? Who works for the IRS here, me or you? And he is telling ME I don't know what I'm talking about.. REALLY??? Really? You know more than ME??? WOW.. why don't you go down to my work and educate everyone then..
> 
> 
> As you can see, I´m not a big fan so it´s a good job she lives miles away and we don´t have that much contact.
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm not talking to my cousin that much now. I'm just ignoring him now until he gets his head out of his butt.
> 
> Having said that, i did find the folk in Houston very friendly and helpful and I did have a great time over there.
> 
> Agreed. When I worked for NASA I noticed that..
> 
> Driving is the same the world over. I think people are in far too much of a rush to get everywhere that simple courtesy has gone of the window. You could die over here waiting for someone to let you out of a side road onto the main road and most people don´t have a clue how to use indicators or slip roads. And yes, everyone used their phone in the car, you can always tell when you´re driving behind someone on the phone, they weave all over the road. Good job I drive on my own most of the time as I cuss constantly. I think that we live in a society which is losing good manners and patience. It´s a sad fact but that´s progress for you.



I agree totally with everything you wrote.. BTW the times I have been in Madrid to visit my sister in law I found it really easy to drive there and have rented cars and rove on my own. The first time I went to Madrid I went by myself and picked up my car at the airport and loved driving around there, parts of it reminded me of Texas like around the Austin area..I found driving there easier than the times I was staying in England w/ my first husband.

vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc

Glad you enjoyed Downton, now you will have to watch it all. You could watch Dr Who if you ever get the chance with the girls, bet they,d love it. Sherlock is another must. You should all try getting a VPN, there are loads out there for free and you could watch the BBC &ITV players to catch up on a lot of these shows.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...I'm not sure about Dr Who although I am willing to give it a try. I'm sure I would like Sherlock. I have always enjoyed anything having to do with Sherlock, it's just so interesting to me and always has been. I do like mysteries.

I'm not sure in what way a VPN would help. Maybe you could explain. I know what it is but just not sure exactly how it would benefit us but I may be totally missing something which is not surprising when it has something to do with computers.


----------



## PaGal

I thought I had more pics. Guess it's time to get busy taking more...


----------



## PaGal

Tonight I managed to find Sherlock. Thy have I listed under Masterpiece Mystery. I went through the whole weeks line up of shows to see what else will be playing that might be interesting. Sherlock was different. I'm not crazy about the actor playing Sherlock but maybe he'll grow on me. I was surprised at Watson as I first saw him in The Office and in a few comedy movies after that so it will take some time to see him as Watson and not as a comedian.

Would anyone like a bun that is too energetic and smart for her own good? I'm kidding of course. Laverne figured out how to get on top of their cage. I don't want her up there since I keep a bag of hay there for them as well as worrying about her catching a leg in it when jumping down and injuring herself. Tonight since I swapped out litter boxes I decided to put the old one on the top of the cage on the side she hops up to block that access. 

I made the mistake of not placing right up to the edge of the cage. There was only maybe six inches of space but she managed. If she was lazier like Thumper it would not be so bad that she is too smart for her own good but instead she is the proverbial energizer bunny. Now to think of what to do....


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha she´s just keeping you on your toes. Reminds me of Houdini, always having to look at things from his perspective just in case. 

I just love both Sherlock and Watson, I think it will definitely grow on you. The stories are just so good. 

A VPN is a way in which to hide where you internet connection is coming from so sites which only allow you to use if you´re in say the UK or US can´t tell where you´re connecting from so you can watch them from anywhere. I saw this one which I think is free www.tunlr.net. 

Been an awful day today outside. Heavy rain and really strong winds have been battering the windows all afternoon. I had to laugh as Snowy and Bandy were huddled together between the sofa and the window looking out and probably glad they were inside although it is drafty behind there. Houdini is a bit smarter and was sitting in front of the TV nearer the heat.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...Oh ok. The big problem with watching shows on internet is that our internet data is limited because we can only get internet through satellite. My biggest problem is I need more data allowance.

That's funny. In the summer Thump likes to lay up against our bedroom door. When the AC is running we actually have a strong breeze blowing out from under our door. In the winter he lays near the kitchen doorway which is the warmest spot of the bun room.

I'll give Sherlock a chance. It may just be that I hadn't seen what lead up to that episode so trying to figure out who everyone was and what happened and keep up with the flash backs and all.


----------



## PaGal

Went in to feed the buns. I always feed Thumper first because he gets so excited. He hops around his cage like crazy, periscopes and will stand in his water bowl and then get his cage all wet. The girls get just as excited but they have more room in their cage and they don't make a mess in their excitement.

While feeding Thump I heard a lot of cute squeeking coming from one of the girls. By the time I got there Laverne was honking like crazy. I opened their door and Laverne ran out straight to a cardboard box and began to furiously chew while Shirley has just been running and running and binkying.

Wish I had that kind of energy, especially in the morning.Ha!

It's funny how the girls do not fight yet Shirley runs away from Laverne a lot. They still lay together although not as much as when they only had one level, They still groom each other and eat together. Shirley is the one that shows hormonal behavior so you would think it would be the opposite.

I do feel bad for Shirley. Again last night she was building a nest. She was running around with a haystache. I did make sure to fill their hay rack extra. I put their pellets in and you can just watch her wanting to eat but not wanting to put her hay down. Eventually she does but it's hard watching her be so torn.

I wonder if there is some correlation between buns with black fur and the affects of hormones. Like if they are more prone to it. I only remember knowing that Shirley builds nest when not pregnant as well as Ellie. You know how the dwarf breeds can produce peanuts and the one breed (or is it just coloring) that cannot have one type of med or flea protection or whatever it is.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Thump sounds like such a sweetheart. Mine go mad when they go in for the night and they know the pellets are coming. 

They sound a bit like Snowy and Bandy, Bandy runs away from Snowy quite a lot, good really cos it keeps the peace, maybe they´re just not confrontational bunnies and don´t want to argue. 

Poor Shirley, all that work and no little ones to enjoy it. It must be hard for you to watch it knowing she´s not pregnant. If they were human, you´d probably send them to see a shrink. That´s an idea, a bunny shrink to sort out all their problems which I´m sure they have. Maybe you´re right about black buns, I wonder if we could get a survey going. 

I´ve just posted on general info a link I saw earlier on facebook about poops. It was really well done so may help some people who are not familiar or obsessed like we are. I also saw some fabulous enclosures and little houses. I must find a carpenter and see if I can get any of them put together. Talk about high end property lol.


----------



## PaGal

He is and so I just love him. He is my heart bunny.

I guess it is good Shirley runs instead of them fighting. 3 separate buns would be rough dealing with.

I would find Shirley a stuffed toy she could take care of but I'm sure she'd chew it and if not her then Laverne would.

I'll have to look at that link. I have been thinking for a few months about making some wood items for the buns. I can always get hubby to help if I felt I was in above my head and we have a router and all.


----------



## kmaben

Black buns equal hormones? YES! Shi shi doesnt feel the need to nest build but she sure is moody. She reminds me of an older gal, unmedicated, and going through menopause. Considering she just bit AND boxed me.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Haha, yes Shya is certainly a bunny with attitude. You may be onto something you two with black buns and hormones. Excuse me I take offence at that lol. I don´t bite anybody, not yet anyway. 

Denise, some of the stuff is just fantastic, like a bunny fortress, I know a carpenter and would love to send a couple of photos and see what he can do, I´m sure the wood wouldn´t cost very much at all. I´ll see if I can upload to photobucket and post on my blog.


----------



## PaGal

Kaley...I'm just glad they are not aggressive as I wouldn't stand a chance. They are smaller but so fast and full of energy. 

Chris...I would be very interested in seeing the stuff. I have no idea when I would find the time to build anything, there is so much I would like to do but I guess if I wanted to bad enough I would find the time.


----------



## PaGal

I need a drink! Just a short while ago we had a tornado warning. I was outside moving some stuff because it was very windy and knew that the storms could make it worse. I caught the warning on tv just as the phones went crazy. Our county has a set up to call for warnings if you provide your phone number. 

They said it looked to be heading straight for our town so I grabbed Thumps cage and moved him across the room, grabbed both phones, a flash light, put on my boots and the dog came with me into the closet. 

Once things calmed down I called the schools and then called hubby since I called and left a message when I got into the closet. Things are blown around but no damage other than missing shingles on our roof. I need a bigger closet and a lot more cat carriers. The dog was shaking like crazy which had me more concerned since they are always saying animals can sense tornadoes and such. Now he's laying on the floor right where I am sitting on the couch and snoring.


----------



## kmaben

Our pantry is our Tornado shelter. I dont know how we'd all fit in there but I guess you just make do. Scary enough isnt it? I didnt know you guys got tornado's where you're at. Glad it wasnt anything too serious for you.


----------



## whitelop

It WAS really windy here yesterday and the day before! I didn't know you guys had tornado warnings! I would be terrified, living with all these dang animals and the free range rabbit. Lord have mercy. And NO closets! 

Yes, Dutch or vienna marked rabbits can't have ivermectin, and they've found that border collies have a sensitivity to it too. I don't know about Hotots since they come from Dutch rabbits. But I think the ones with those markings, the saddles and blazes are sensitive to ivermectin. 
Ellie hasn't built a nest in a long time, BUT shes still super moody. For weeks she'll be so sweet and great, then the next two weeks, so will attack you for walking passed her box. Shes nuts! 

Kaley, do you know what Shya is? They might all be related to each other and thats why they're all insane. LOL


----------



## PaGal

I lived in a trailer many years ago for a few years. There was limited rental options in that area. The place did not have tornadoes except maybe once every 12 years but I dreamed of tornadoes just about every night during the summer. Never been in one, never want to. I don't do well in situations that are life threatening and I have no control.

They do get them here. We've been lucky that the ones that have come through nearby didn't come through our town but we have had a few warnings. And yes during the worst of the two hurricanes I did not rest the whole time. I was either looking out windows at what was going on, looking at the neighbors to make sure a tree hadn't fallen on their house or watching the news.

I guess what I need to do is find somewhere to put everything that's in the closet but then maybe, just maybe me and all the animals could squish in but what do I do when everyone else is home?

Some day I will just start digging a big hole in the yard and eventually when it's big enough I'll turn it into a root cellar/storm shelter.

I am lucky that none of the rabbits are aggressive in any way although Laverne does like to grunt and honk. Although sometimes I think their craziness could be just as bad especially at meal time. Laverne and Shirley are the three stooges of the bun world then, minus a stooge. They start running around, in and out of the cage, here and there and will run into each other, into the cage, into their bowl and into me. I would have ever guessed how much force is behind a small, zooming bunny. I had Laverne run face first at top speed into their pellet bowl as I was placing it into their cage. I can still hear the thump.


----------



## PaGal

Everyone is crazy here. Both cats are in heat and goodness if you have ever heard a female in heat and multiply that by two. Shirley was building a nest again and has peed on the upper floor twice now. I haven't seen her do it but assume it's her because it only ever happens outside the litter box when she is being hormonal. 

The boy cat still seems interested in mounting maybe because of the in heat factor but it has been 31 days since his neuter. For the past two days Thump has been more active and is back to running circles around me when I go into the room. Of course, when he stops I return the favor at least until I get dizzy and today I pushed his head to the floor. He started a few weeks back nudging my leg for attention when I clean his cage and if I didn't respond and just kept cleaning he would dig at my pants leg. Well a few times he has also grabbed my pants with his teeth. I figure I better try to nip it in the bud. I did pet him for a while several minutes later. 

He shouldn't be that pushy with me as I always do give him pets off and on while I clean.

I spent the first part of my day rushing around cleaning bunny cages, feeding buns, doing laundry, making my bed and other chore while my head pounded so I could spend the rest of my day outside stripping paint off of the frame that will become my racing ATV. It's going to be purple, my fav color. Eventually I want to paint the plastics myself with A Nightmare Before Christmas Theme. 

Hubby's 4 wheeler is orange and white and has these flaming, almost zombie kind of looking skulls. Since his frame was orange he decided to go with a Halloween type theme. I even got him some shirts with a creepy skull on to wear when he races. 

His race number is the month and day we got married and mine will be the year. So kinda his and her bikes but different.


----------



## PaGal

Is it really necessary that bunny teeth be that sharp? Why cannot one of their instincts be that you don't bite the hand that feed you?

After feeding Thumper and refilling his hay rack, I put him in his cage for the night. I let the girls out to run around for a little. I had them out longer this morning. Went in to get them put away and both of them were outside the cage. I got their pellets ready and as I was reaching in to put their bowl in the cage Shirley ran in and as she ran past she bit my hand, broke the skin too. She's lucky I didn't bite her back.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, you have a bit of a crazy household but sounds like a great place to be. 

I have to be careful with Houdini doing that, he gets a bit too excited at pellet time and tends to lunge at my hand instead of the bowl. I put them in a scoop now so if he lunges, he bites the scoop and not my hand lol. 

Here are a couple of pics of the houses and enclosures. Some of them are just fab, I want one of the wooden enclosures with the perspex in my house, it would look so much better.


















Hope they´ve given you ideas and sorry for photobombing your blog :idea


----------



## PaGal

Maybe I'll look into getting some sort of scoop.

I love those. I saw something similar somewhere online and thought it would be great to build something like that. I would not paint it although it is cute like that. I would just leave it plain would for the buns safety. I showed hubby and he thought it was a good idea which I was a little surprised at as I thought he'd think I was just a little bit crazy.


----------



## PaGal

I also thought of doing something like that but with plastic storage boxes and such. Those would be easier to keep clean. 

Last evening I cleaned the girls cage as it was due plus someone peed on the upstairs. Before I went to bed again somebun had peed on the second level so again I cleaned it and this morning I ziptied a piece of coroplast over the opening so they cannot access the second floor. There has been no pee outside of the litter box on the first floor. 

I'm not sure if the hormone surge is causing Shirley to mark territory up there or if one of them is just being too lazy to go to the litter box. I don't want it to become a hard habit to break so I'll try limiting their in cage space for a while. Nobunny has peed outside of the cage either.


----------



## whitelop

When Ellie is feeling sort of hormonal, she marks different places in my kitchen. Thankfully shes been really good lately. I think shes about to insane, but no pee on the floor yet! 

I think limiting cage space is the best thing!


----------



## Chrisdoc

I am definitely going to find someone to make at least one of those hideaways. Houdini sometimes pees outside the box inside the play cage. I have moved the litter box in there to the other corner and he is peeing in there now but sometimes his little bottom hangs over as he likes the very corner. I have put some newspaper under there just in case to soak up. Shirley sounds like a lady with purpose


----------



## PaGal

So far so good. There has so far been no urine outside the litter box on the first floor.

The girls favorite place to dig and tear up the carpet is the corners formed on each end of the cage from where the cage and wall meet. On one corner I had some boxes to give them something to dig and tear at and to block the corner. Thumper has taken to marking with poos in this area but on the outside of the Xpen. I realized that there was a little urine on the boxes from the spraying on the second level of the girls cage. I got rid of the boxes yesterday and replaced them with a nice, new box. He's still pooping there though. At least it's just poo. I can deal with that.

We let Cloud around his mom and sister yesterday supervised. He appears to have no more interest in mounting but not so much Pepper. Poor Cloud seemed confused as all he wanted to do was play.


----------



## PaGal

I don't know what's up with Thumper. I have been letting him have free run of the bun room, dining room and den. The kitchen is open as well but he never goes in there. I think it's just too much hardwood for him. He hasn't been coming into the den or dining room much though. Usually he'll come in when I first take down the baby gate that keeps him in the bun room. He'll run around, jump over the dog or at least go up and sniff him, chin different things and get some pets from me but after a little while he'll just go back into the bun room. He used to love being in the den. I have caught him a few times eating hay so maybe I just need to put some in the den.

I had the girls out during the day. It was during the time they will at least rest some. I did that the other day and it has been the only time in the past week they have been quiet at night so I thought I would try it again. Luckily it usually doesn't bother hubby so he's not mad but it does keep me up. I also connected their concrete form tunnel to a box just to make it a little more interesting.

I have been wanting to get them some cat ball treats to put their pellets in but haven't found any at the stores I have shopped at. I have to go to an area I really dread going to get to a petsmart. Too many people and too much traffic, mostly it's the people though. Ha!

Cloud is no longer interested in mating after his neuter so for the past several days all of the cats have been together on one side of the garage. Our one cat I call Mama is grumpy and will growl, hiss and swat at everyone else if they get too close. She keeps her nails in though but it's so funny watching Cloud and Pepper mess with her. Especially Pepper, she just loves stalking her. Mama deserves it as she's so grumpy. She's also a greedy cat, always first to the food bowl.

Pepper would be great for training. I think she's just really smart and she's always doing something. I think she's just trying to work her brain. Any time I call they come running. They also like to play in their water bowl. Isabelle loves sitting on our shoulders, Cloud only likes being held on his back like a baby and Pepper will lay on your lap or you can pick her up.

We got ice and snow Monday morning so the kids and hubby have been home the past two days. There is a two hour delay tomorrow as well. Hubby tried going to work this morning but didn't make it far plus saw that someone took out the neighbors mail box and there were three cars stuck right down from our house. Crazy weather, it was in the 70's Sunday and Monday ice and snow and very cold. It went down to 11.

I think I'll go bring some hay into the den.


----------



## PaGal

I feel bad for Thump. I have started letting the girls out during the middle of the day. I used to try and let them out in the morning and then the evening. In the morning I noticed if I lock Thump back in the cage when I give him pellets then he will also munch on a bunch of hay. If I let him out he usually just goes and lays down. So since he's in the cage I let the girls out and I would let them out in the evening thinking they might burn off energy and be quite. Nope! Now that I have let them out during the middle of the day which is their laziest time although that's only in spurts, they have been quieter at night. 

I have started letting Thumper have free run of the bun room, dining room and den at night since it is calmer so I can keep an eye on him and we can sit together when he wants and gets all the pets he craves but right now he is laying in his litter box. He never, ever lays in there. Not even when he was a young tyke. Now I know in the summer he almost always lays on the linoleum, in his cage or in front of our bedroom door where he catches a breeze from the AC. Also, right smack up against the vent in the bun room. So although the house has AC he likes it cooler. In the winter he usually lays on the carpet except when in his cage. It is cold out but the heat is running and keeping it warm. I guess maybe I will have to look for some fleece for him. When we first brought him home he seemed to not want to lay on anything in his cage but then it was warmer out then. 

He doesn't really chew anymore so that's really not a worry but I'll still get fleece just in case. If there's one thing I've learned it's that you can never predict what a bun will do, not even based on past history.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Souns like he's maturing and calming down. Mine usually sleep in the afternoon and then have a run about and generally get up to mischief. If I let them out early, by 10.30 they usually go into their enclosure on their own, obviously ready for food. They are actually creatures of habit like all of us but yes, you think you know them but always expect the unexpected.


----------



## PaGal

He's been pretty calm and all for a while now. I had the girls out and caught Shirley on the upper level of the cage. She jumped there from the floor outside of the cage. Something Laverne has tried but always fails. Laverne now has a pretty good dew lap going on. The pic of just the dog was from a day a few weeks back. I was sooo tired in the morning and all I wanted was to get a cup of coffee once the kids were on the bus. Instead I walked in to find the dog had thrown up while walking. It was from one end of the bun room to the other side, out through the dining room and into the den. Instead of coffee I spent the next hour shampooing the carpets. He did something else after that he shouldn't have. This is the one and only time he has ever shown signs of picking up on anyone's feelings in the six years we have had him. He never sits there and only goes in the bun room when the girls and I are getting ready to walk out for the bus.


----------



## kmaben

goodness! "I was bad. I'm sorry!" Funny pup.


----------



## PaGal

Oh, I forgot to mention the worst part o that day. The most frustrating part of it all, the reason he got sick...he ate a lady bug!

Now he has probably eaten about 20 lady bugs, one at a time over the years and yes, each and every time he gets sick. So does that stop him from eating more? Nope! Not this knucklehead.

Yes, he gets plenty to eat and is not starving. In fact to make sure he was getting enough off and on over the years I will try feeding him a little more. He won't finish all of the fooid when I do, he just leaves it in the bowl.


----------



## Chrisdoc

With his head down he looks really sorry, lovely boy. Houdini escaped this morning, I knew he would jump in the end, just didn't know how long it would take him.


----------



## PaGal

So yesterday Laverne chewed a decent sized hole in the carpet. I did not have time to baby sit her plus she made me mad so in the cage they went. Of course, this meant they were noisy last night. There is nowhere else I can put them. Due to the noise bedrooms are off limits. There is not enough room for their cage and all in the dining room or kitchen and there is no way I'm putting them in the den with the new carpet. 

Spaying might help but I can't afford it. Not now as we still have the two cats to get done.

I don't have the money for a hutch either.

I can't keep letting her out as long as she's bent on destruction. They have plenty of toys and boxes. All she is interested in is digging and chewing carpet or cardboard. They have boxes as well as pieces of cardboard. Today I dug out of the shed some 12X12 tile I had and put that in the corners where she has been destroying the carpet. She just picked a different area. 

I'm so done.


----------



## kmaben

hmmm just open the door and who ever comes back gets to live the good life. I'm sorry they're such trouble makers Denise.


----------



## PaGal

Thanks, Kaley.

After Laverne pulled the very large piece of cardboard out from behind their cage she was apparently occupied with that and stopped the carpet chewing. Maybe I need to rotate cardboard and boxes to keep her from getting bored.


----------



## Chrisdoc

It's always a challenge with them trying to keep one step ahead. It is difficult when they are chewers. All three of mine are but luckily I have no carpet but it is hard work keeping from chewing the furniture and they also have tons of stuff to chew. Hope the cardboard keeps her occupied. Must go and check my lottery, you never know and that would solve all our problems.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...yah hitting the lottery would solve a lot of my problems. I just can't see keeping this battle up for the next 10+ years. I do plan on eventually replacing the carpet with tile but I have no idea when that will happen as we have to have the money for it first.


----------



## PaGal

I haven't felt much like talking. Been going though something dealing with one of the kids. She's fine just the situation really sucks.

The girls have actually been behaving themselves for the most part. I'm still letting them out during the middle of the day. They have now taken to spending some of the time resting, usually bunloafed but are still remaining quiet at night or at least quiet enough we sleep through it. The other night I cut a paper towel tube in half and stuffed each half with hay and placed them in the cage right before we went to bed. The next morning one tube was completely missing. Now I'm not sure it's a good idea to give them anymore. I don't want them having troubles from not eating enough hay because they fill up on cardboard.

Thumper is starting to enjoy his free time in the additional rooms. The other night I was laying on the floor giving him nose and cheek rubs while he slept. He then got up stretched then turned to face me, stepped over and put his nose right up against mine tip to tip with his whiskers tickling my face and bunloafed like that for some more pets. 

Yesterday he gave me a bit of a scare. He's fine but as I was kneeling down cleaning his cage he squeezed his way to bunloaf between my legs and his open cage door. He does it every time I clean his cage. It's his way of demanding pets and I always oblige his highness. After petting him for several minutes I leaned forward to continue cleaning and I felt him fall over and then his legs kicking mine. 

The thought that he must be having a seizure popped into my head in an instant. It took me a second to lean back so I could see him. Silly boy wasn't having a seizure. He flopped! Right there up against my legs and just kicked me when he did because there's not enough room really where he was to be bunloafed let alone flopped.

Last night he joined me on the chair as I watched some tv. Most of the time he laid with his front half on my lap as I rubbed his face although he did get up twice to climb onto my chest for a moment. It's a good thing he is not a bigger flemmie.


----------



## PaGal

I had all this stuff typed up and it disappeared. Why do I always have an issue when I first try to post pics?

The girls are enjoying some free time. They weren't out yesterday. Laverne seems to get bored if they are let out every day and then she focuses on the carpet. I don't know what else to do with them other than keeping them outside. I don't like that idea because it gets so hot in the summer, cold in the winter, it's always really windy here, we have to worry about tornados and hurricanes plus there are a lot of predators around.

I am working on making my daughter a big, stuffed giraffe. Yes, she's an adult but who doesn't like stuffed animals? She loves giraffes and I have been looking to buy one for a while but then I saw this one on pinterest. I did make my own pattern and all by going by pics of the finished product. I think it's adorable, I made it as big as I could and it will stand when I am done. All I have left to do is to finish stuffing the body and sew the opening closed. I ran out of stuffing or I would have finished last night. Lord knows how I will ship it.

Here are the presents I made for the girls for Christamas...


----------



## Chrisdoc

I love all these crafty people, those are wonderful, can't wait to see the giraffe. 

It's awful when they get a fixation on something, you have to get her mind off the carpet and onto something else...easier said than done. Sometimes think they are much smarter than we are


----------



## PaGal

They are certainly more stubborn than me and I can be pretty stubborn! 

If she is going at the carpet she may stop a moment, may even hop off a ways but as soon as I walk away she goes right back at it.


----------



## PaGal

It's a beautiful day out. I so want to be outside doing something. It's sunny and in the 70's although now we have some pretty strong winds but that's typical. I know it's not going to last as On Sunday it's supposed to get cold. I wish it would just stay like today for a few months.

I finished the giraffe. I made it so it doesn't stand but thought that might be better as she can put it on her bed or such.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Wow that is great, bet she will love it. 

Weather here has been great, was 24C yesterday but a cold front coming for the weekend so some showers and much cooler. Nice for a change.


----------



## PaGal

I hope so. I'm so excited to get it in the mail to her. I've kept it a secret so she'll get a nice surprise. I'm not big on sewing but do enjoy sewing smaller stuffed animals now and then since my kids were little. I also once made my son a small pillow (the size of a throw pillow) when he was a baby. As a toddler he carried that pillow around with him every where he went. I can still picture him clearly.

I'm so done with cold weather. We just had more sleet, ice, freezing rain now a few days of warmth and back to winter. Usually we only get snow once or twice a winter.


----------



## Chrisdoc

You should be so pleased with the result, it is so good, you could sell something like that. Wish I could see her face when she gets it, I bet she loves it. 

Another lovely sunny day here again, never know what to put on as it´s difficult to gauge the temperature until you get out and I usually end up being hot by the time it get to lunchtime. 

I can understand that so much cold weather must be wearing. But at least, it´s will be such a relief when the good weather arrives.


----------



## PaGal

I got the giraffe in the mail this morning and was pleasantly surprised that it only cost $10. I kind of wish I hadn't gone though as I saw a dead young bun on the road. The people have goats, pigs, chickens, a couple of dogs, guineas. Behind their house I saw some rabbit hutches but they're in bad shape. They do have quite a few buns running loose.

All of the ones I have seen are larger buns. I know there is a white one with larger brownish spots, a white one with black spots, a black one and I believe hubby has seen a white one. The poor little one was black and still has the fuzzy baby bun fur. It's a good thing I don't live near them or I am sure I would always be trying to catch buns.

I let the girls out today. I had to clean their cage anyway since somebody peed outside the litter box. As soon as I started getting ready Thumper got excited and started rattling his cage door. I knew he wouldn't stop until he was let out so I decided to give him some pellets so he'd stop. Well as soon as I got close to the pellet tub he went crazy. He goes back and forth in his cage almost constantly periscoping including in his water dish. I looked over and there he was standing in his water dish. I have a feeling he might like swimming. He never cares if he gets wet and spraying him with a bottle is a joke.

Then we had our normal cage cleaning bit. If I don't respond to his nose nudges he will dig at my leg. He did lay his head on my lap a while as I gave him nose rubs. Then when I went to reattach his water bowl he pushed himself in front of it so I have to pet him because he completely blocks the space.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That's a really good price for the postage over here it costs a fortune. 

Thumper just cracks me up. I wouldn't be able to do anything with him for laughing, he sounds like great fun. 

I'd hate to pass by a place like that. I hate to see animals in places where people don't look after them properly, can never understand why they have them in the first place.


----------



## PaGal

I thought it was. I sent my son a package that was a lot smaller a few weeks ago. It did weigh more but I used a flat rate box which means you pay a specific price for that size box no matter what it weighs. It cost $23.

He does make me laugh. Sometimes it is a little annoying that he won't just let me get the work done quickly but who could be mad at a sweet, fuzzy boy that just wants love. Well love and all of the pellets in the world.

The speed limit there is 35pmh but I always go even slower past that place just to be safe. I'm sure these people don't see the animals as pets as we do. The goats I know they sell and those that buy them do so for meat but I still don't want to have to see poor bunnies on the road. I feel bad enough seeing wild animals hit by cars.


----------



## PaGal

Another good start to the day. It was below freezing out and to make it worse windy. The bus for the twins was running late. The transportation dept. for the school did call but I missed it.

Although the kids are almost always dropped off late in the afternoon, the bus does sometimes show up early in the morning. We are supposed to be out there ten minutes early or at least that is what the school suggests but we go out 15 early. I did call the school after a while which took a few minutes. All told we were out there for 43 minutes. 

Laverne looks funny. She has shed before but right now her face is molting so she has those funny lines across it. She already looks silly since she looks like she has a piggy nose. Her fur is very light right around her nose and thin so she looks like she has a little pink nose.

I'll be calling the vets this week to get the ball rolling on having Isabella spayed. So it will be two down, one to go.


----------



## Chrisdoc

That's a cold day, can't remember what those days are like. I bet you were freezing after standing there for that long. 

Poor Laverne, give a girl a break lol. She will grow into her new style


----------



## PaGal

It has ben a couple of busy weeks. I volunteered at the book fair at school. I ate lunch with the twins afterwards the one day. Had a headache that I finally woke up without this morning, since Monday.

I had to make an extra trip to Walmart on Tuesday. After being at school all day on Monday I came home to find the dog got sick. After cleaning that up I went to vacuum and the bottom front of my vacuum broke off. Hubby has been fussing at me to buy a new one since it would no longer stay upright on it's own so when I wanted to use the hose attachment I had to lean it against me otherwise it would fall over and hit me.

All of the buns and the dog run for their lives when I vacuum now. It does sound different then my old one but I know they'll get used to it soon as often as I run the thing. 

I let Thumper out to run around the bun room, den and dining room the other evening. He went crazy! I haven't seen him binky in so long that I thought he had just gotten too lazy to anymore but he was binkying and running around like a crazy boy. I guess maybe he has some spring fever himself. 

I bought two black raspberry plants yesterday. I can't wait till they grow as I have been wanting to plant some for years now but kept not getting around to it. I'll probably do that tomorrow. 

I guess spring has finally arrived. It's supposed to hit 81 today. I need to mow my yard but it's mostly wild onions and weeds that are needing cut not the grass. Maybe I'll be able to let the buns get some outside time this weekend if it's not too hot or too busy. I will either set up the X pen on our front porch or back patio. 

I got to see some baby ducks and chicks at TSC yesterday. They are all so cute! The twins class at school has hatched 40 chicks. The teacher does it every year. She then finds homes for them after they are so old. Although this year she plans to keep four for herself. I was talking to another lady that volunteered and they ordered chicks. I'm thinking we might do that when we are ready as the company will sex them which I would like because I don't plan on having any roosters. I have enough in life that keeps me from sleeping without throwing a rooster into the mix.


----------



## Chrisdoc




----------



## PaGal

Chris...??? Is that dead silence I see?


----------



## PaGal

It has been interesting here lately. 

Yesterday some people were over including a young girl. At one point she needed the restroom so I was holding onto our dog because so many people are afraid of him. We have adults that come over and will not come inside because of him. He's big and excitable but really does like everyone, well except evil MIL's. Ha! 

So I was trying to drag him along with me as I walked to show her to the bathroom. She didn't shut the door behind her and of course one of the cats snuck in. I'm not sure if she went into the bunny room or if her meow started it all but the buns freaked! I let go of the dog as the girl was in the bathroom and went to put the cat back outside. I have never seen her hunt and don't think she will. The girls were in their cage but Thumper was out but then he has more heft to him then Isabelle has but I wasn't taking any chances. The dog waited long enough for me to get to the kitchen before he came charging into the mix because that's what the knucklehead does. 

I yelled at him loudly enough that my throat hurt the rest of the night but at least he listened and went back to the den. I got the cat out and all of the buns are fine but the girl might have been a little traumatized.

Then we had a race buddy over. The first race of the season is tomorrow and all the guys are beyond excited. Well he went to start his four wheeler. It has really good compression now so when he went to kick start it, it kicked back. His foot slipped from the peg and when it did the peg hit his leg. It tore him up. I quickly got the first aid kit. We got him cleaned up and bandaged and he left. He now has twelve stitches in his leg. I hope this isn't going to turn out like last year which was the year of burns. We had quite a few people get burned on their bikes/quads although most wouldn't have happened if they were wearing pants not shorts. I'm thinking though that I'll stock up on some more emergency supplies, best to be prepared.

Kaley if you are reading this. I set up to record Nurse Jackie to give it a try. In one day the dvr recorded about 20 episodes so last night I started watching. I think I watched about 8 episodes. I thought I would just watch a few so there would be room for more to record or it will start deleting the older ones. It was recording more as I was watching and deleting. I obviously like the show though.

I have had a headache everyday for the past five. It's old! I think it's mostly from stress which I can't do a darn thing about. We've been having issues with the oldest girls behavior. We deal with it as parents should but when she is not here it is just fun times as always. It makes it hard for them to learn their lesson when they know they'll get breaks in being punished. I could go into a full blown rant but I would be here typing for pages and pages and no one wants to read all that.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise my post disappeared, that is so funny I hadn't noticed that it wasn't there lol.

Sound like you're having fun. Burns are not good. I once burnt my leg on the exhaust of mu scooter and it hurt like hell for weeks. 

It is so funny when they say something they don't understand and especially if it makes them giggle. I bet she was shocked when you explained.


----------



## PaGal

Oh she was really shocked to learn what she was saying and I'm sure will not repeat it again. They are very good and have kind hearts. We did get a laugh out of it.


----------



## PaGal

We went to the races on Sunday. It was a tiring day but good. We had been up till about 3 am both Friday and Saturday. Hubby finished getting my four wheeler ready Sunday morning right before we packed up to head out so I didn't run it since I'm not an experienced racer and never even got to sit on the bike until we got to the races. One of hubby's cousins ran it.

Unfortunately we forgot the paddle tires for my bike at home. They're tires that give it better grip in the sand. We did get to switch to paddle tires we borrowed from a buddy after it had made a few runs but those tires were not the same size so although it helped it didn't do as good as if it had the right tires on it. But cousin made it to second place. Sweet kid offered me the trophy and cash since it's my bike but of course I had him keep it as it wouldn't have gone anywhere without a rider.

Hubby got first place in his class and his hero buddy got first in his. All our other guys did good as well with either first or second places.

I just had a skunk in the yard close to the house. I wasn't expecting that. It was mostly white with really long hair on it's sides and tails. It was moving funny. It would walk forward with the front legs but then would do more of a hop with it's back legs. I hope it's OK.

I actually lectured Laverne today on how I have provided her a much better home than what she had, she is given much better food to eat and much better care than what she had before so she should show some appreciation by not doing the things she shouldn't. 

Still haven't been able to have any buns outside. It's either too cold, too hot, raining or very windy. It was in the 80's on Sunday and tonight is going to drop to 30. I hope my blackberries survive. I'm planning on having hubby help me cover them after he gets home. I'd do it now but we have crazy wind going on so I think it will take two.


----------



## PaGal

We bought an Expedition yesterday. It has the bigger motor in it, 4 wheel drive so it will be great for towing. We are only the third owners. It has low miles and the price was very good. 

I spent the first part of my day first going to the dreaded DMV but it wasn't too bad. I then ran to O'reilly's for one small part we needed for the new vehicle and yay it only cost me $1.69. I had no idea any part in the world existed that cost so little. It only took hubby about 5 minutes to change it. We knew it needed replaced when we bought it.

I then went grocery shopping. I found out that if you accidently rip open a bag of cat litter not only will they send a very nice and funny guy to bring a new bag up for you, only charge you for one bag but they will donate the torn bag to the local animal shelter. I must say I believe that is the first time in my life that a screw up on my part has ended in a positive. It is also the first time I have ever made a mess in a store. Luckily it was just a large pile right under the cart but I so would have cleaned it up myself if they would have brought me a broom.

I then ran to Pep Boys because I thought one part of the part I bought at Oreilly's might be too small. 

After putting away groceries I then went out and started cleaning the vehicle. You could tell the people gave it a cleaning but they don't clean like I do. I hate cleaning vehicles the most of anything I do but I do like a clean vehicle but now that I spent hours cleaning the inside I so want to shampoo the flooring but the weather is cold again (????) and it would take forever to dry. 

I did find out while looking online that Walmart sells Nightmare Before Christmas everything for your vehicle...steering wheel cover, floor mats, seat covers. I so want to get it all but for the Expedition we already have. That one is black so it would look great in it. I really do need to hit the lottery.

One of our buddy's brought some beer with him as a thank you for the use of our garage and tools so I'm sitting here getting tipsy and I still need to clean Thumps cage.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Just catching up on here, you have been busy,I was laughing at you lecturing Laverne, I could just see her looking at you....yeah yeah yeah lol. 

Getting a new car is great and making it yours is even better. And beer at the end of the day, well can't get any better than that. I am sure Thumper will forgive you.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...no worries as I got his cage cleaned. Silly boy that he is though. I crawled across the floor and the whole time he just hopped along underneath me.


----------



## PaGal

I've been busy. It's time to do all the summer stuff like mowing grass and getting the garden ready but it's hard since the kids are still in school and for some reason the schools always load down the last two months with tons of extra activities. I do stop in even when busy, mostly reading anything new and just answering id I feel I might be helpful. 

I had to make the time to come share this though. It's been in the 90's and humid. I stepped outside just now as a storm passed through and was enjoying a breeze and cooler temps. We have had two wild rabbits outside running around since the storm passed. I was surprised to see them out in the rain, although it wasn't very heavy. Their behavior seems a little odd as I've seen them run in a straight line and without stopping for much longer than I have ever witnessed before and without stopping to rest or nibble. 

I was actually standing near the edge of the garage and one came running in my direction from across the back yard. I stood still to watch as long as possible and because I really did not want to give it a fright. That bunny actually came within ten feet of me. I held real still and it stopped and sat there looking at me, seemingly at my hair as it blew in the wind. It then hopped away for a short distance, nibbled a moment and then ran back across the back yard. 

I'll not follow through with the urge to put out some pellets as treats for them!

On another animal related topic, the middle girl said this morning that she wants to help out Tia from Pit Bulls and Parolees. If you don't know the show, Tia runs a pit bull rescue and typically hires parolees. The girls and I watch it all of the time as we all like seeing the dogs be rescued and find homes and the show is safe for them to watch. 

So this morning while they had some free time before school she started making these bookmarks. I took some pics and will have to post them sometime. They are simply made from paper but in the shape of a heart and slide over the corner of a book. She wrote Pit Bulls on the front and drew hearts on it. On the back she drew a paw print, more hearts and wrote "Fierce of Face Soft of Heart".

Me and the other twin helped her to color in the hearts and the writing. I didn't get to ask her but judging by the amount she made she is planning to give everyone in her class one. She also asked me to draw her a picture of a pitbull for on a poster. I did that right after she got on the bus. I had to. She is such a kind hearted and thoughtful girl and always shows her appreciation for anything you do for her. She won't get to see it till after school tomorrow as they're with their mother till then. I can hardly wait. I used some colored pencils to color it in and I think she'll be happy with it.


----------



## Chrisdoc

So pleased to see you on here Denise, I have missed you. Sounds like she is a girl on a mission but actually good one. I hope everyone appreciates it. 

I would love to be able to see wild rabbits, so beautiful but heartbreaking as you never know what will happen to them. Hope they survive.

How are Thumper, Laverne and Shirley doing ???


----------



## PaGal

All the buns are fine and causing all of the usual havoc and laughs, Chris. She is on a mission. I am so proud of her as it's more than so many would do.

The one good thing about the wild buns being here is we have ravens that hang around a lot and they will chase of hawks. Hubby and I watched them do so just this past weekend. I hope they will all have long lives. I do enjoy watching them and it amazes me how different they are from domestic buns. It kind of gives you a better understanding of why domestic buns don't do well being let loose.


----------



## PaGal

Yay, last week of school and only two more days to go. I'm really looking forward to not having to get up so early and not having to work so hard to get everything done that needs done and still have the kids in bed by 8:30.

School of course has been keeping us busy, no homework but more activities. We had the final awards ceremony for the twins on Monday. Hubby had taken the day off so got to be there as well. Both received awards for perfect attendance, meeting their AR goals (reading) for the last nine weeks as well as for each nine weeks, for straight A honor roll for the last nine weeks and for each nine week period and one twin made the highest reader of the entire school and the other got second place. To get that they had to have the highest amount of points as well as the highest percentage for the testing. Needless to say we are very proud of them and since hubby made it this year I know my eyes were not the only ones leaking. Ha!

After that we had the fourth grade cook out. The kids get to watch different movies as each 4th grade classroom plays a different one. Hubby and some of the other dads grilled approximately 400 hot dogs.

We finally got Pepper and Isabelle spayed. We got lucky and managed to drop both off and on hubby's day off. Pepper was her usual self by the next day but Isabelle was still laying around and not very interested in anything. When she first came home she was very mean as well. She growled, hissed and swatted at Pepper which she never does. Poor Pepper just sat there. I had to put in a second floor in the cage we have for them to keep them separate. It's a good thing I have had so much practice with the bunny cages as it didn't take me long and I already had some materials left over ready to go from Laverne and Shirley's cage. 

I was pretty worried about Isabelle last night but am happy to say she seems back to herself today. Last night I tried tempting her with tuna and she didn't seem interested but at some point she did eat it. She is much more alert this morning and ate as soon as I gave her some food and she has been in the litter box. 

The buns are all fine. I have had to switch Thumper's litter box set up. I was using large cat litter boxes for him but he started peeing outside of them. The problem was that hay falls from his hay basket to underneath it. Well he'll eat the hay that falls and will eventually pee if he's there that long. He's a big bunny so when he pees he leaves a large puddle. I now have a storage box that's big enough for him and his hay basket. I only bought one to see if it would work first so now that I know it does I'll buy another. 

I had to do something as we were gone from Friday till Sunday and I didn't want the critter sitter to have to clean that up. I think Thumper might have missed me because he binkied when I let him out after we got home. He usually only does that when I let him out of the bun room. Once I'm done needing the cage for the cats I was thinking of joining it to the end of Thumper's cage so when he does have to be in it he'll have some additional room. If for some reason we would need to use it for something else then we still could.


----------



## PaGal

What a morning! I need to mow the grass and had planned to do it yesterday but wound up spending most of the day weeding in the garden. I planned to do housework and then later mow. As usual I am low on gas for the mower but should have enough to do the front half of the property around the house. I can't skip the cleaning as it always needs it after the weekend especially when everyone is here. I usually like to wait and mow after noon that way any dew will have dried up so the grass is cut better. That leaves me time to get the housework done but I do have to be fast, no lollygagging.

Things didn't go as planned though. I usually wait till the afternoon to do the bun cages except when I started vacuuming the buns room I saw that Thumper had peed outside of his litter box. I figured it could wait for the amount of time it would take to finish vacuuming that room until I saw him hop out of his litter box and sit right in his very large puddle of pee. What is wrong with you? I thought you'd have the sense not to sit in your pee? I stopped vacuuming and got prepared to clean his cage. So when I let Thumper out he kicks up his feet because they are wet and you know it just had to splatter me! Grrrr! 

After dealing with that and getting Thumps cage cleaned and giving him his breakfast I decided I might as well do the girls cage now when I'm at it already. Usually before I pull their litter box out of the cage I look for puddles. When they do pee outside of their litter box it's typically right next to it and tends to run partly under their litter box. If I see this then I clean off the bottom of the litter box before I pull it out and put it on the floor. Being frustrated though I didn't. That was a mistake! Yep, you guessed it. Someone did pee and I got a nice wet surprise when I pulled the litter box out. Bunnies 2, Human 0.

On top of all this the girls have been arguing all morning. I can't stand hearing arguing especially for that long. Now I know siblings will argue. My son and daughter did their share of it. But the girls are worse and I'm sure it is due to the one girl being favored by her mother and other family members .Everything is about her. She gets her way all of the time and the others don't. She doesn't get in trouble but the others do. The kids are all aware this goes on, they've basically said so. Being kids though they don't really know how to deal with it but do the best they can. I think that at times the two of them show their anger and resentment over the favoritism by arguing with the other girl. 

Then they start to get to messing around with each other, kind of wrestling around and I start to hear high pitched squealing. So I told them to go outside and if they wanted to act like they were outside then that where they need to be. In a few minutes though I noticed they were carrying their books with them. Oh heck No! They are not going to sit outside reading so when they come in and cool off they go right back to it all from having too much built up energy. The whole point of going outside is to get rid of that energy.

But all in all it's not that bad of a day. 

Oh yah, yesterday we let Pepper and Isabelle out of the cage. For my own peace of mind I would have liked to have kept them somewhat confined for another week to make sure they are healed up but the poor kitties aren't very happy with it all. We are trying to keep Cloud apart from the two of them as he's bigger and gets to wresting with Pepper. You always know when they are playing because sooner or later you hear her start to holler. Clouds a good boy and will stop after she hollers once or twice but we figure she shouldn't be wrestling just yet.


----------



## PaGal

Right at this moment in time I so need someone to talk to. Yes, there is hubby but he's on the phone yet again for the umpteenth time today yakking about racing. There is no one else. 

I am so bored and so tired of doing the same thing over and over. Life feels like nothing more than work and responsibility. If I died today I would have so many regrets mostly that the most fitting thing to put on my tombstone is that I have worked my butt off. Hubby would ask me what I want to do and for that I really have no answer. I have been a wife and mother since age 17 and so far most of life has just been work and responsibility. I have so few things I do know I like to do but how do you choose what to do for fun when you have so few opportunities for fun. It might be different if I could say let's spend a week in Hawaii but I can't. Instead I have to choose something to be done in a day and that may be the one thing that needs to get me through the rest of the year. 

It's not his fault, it's not my fault. It just is the way life must be for now. Most times I deal with it all fine but now and then you have your weak moments.

Animals. Well they are something else this week. All of the cats are now fixed, uncaged and running around like they are on crack or pestering us for affection. Earlier today I had to plant our corn in the garden. I start our seed indoors. Long story short I save at least five days of waiting for them to grow outside , know that my seed is good and when I go to plant them the root at least has sprouted. The downfall is that you do have to take some care when planting them so you do not break the root.

I was out in the damp, freshly tilled soil with Pepper and Cloud zooming through the garden. Isabelle just followed me either rubbing against me, getting between me and the container my corn was in or laying in the dirt. Basically making something fairly simple more complicated. Also, covering me in loose cat hair as all of the animals are in shed mode. I told hubby we need to put the fence up this year because of the cats which we both wound up laughing about because at least Cloud and Pepper would turn getting over the fence and into the garden into a game. I predict there will be no field mice in our garden this year.

The dog needs a psychiatrist! Really he does. He spends most of his time in our carpeted den. To get to the back door you go from the den through the dining room, through the kitchen and to a little entry way area. In the kitchen we have a rug in front of the sink and the entryway has a runner rug. The floors are laminate. If someone knocks or rings the bell the dog goes running across the floors with no problems. If someone comes in and stays in the dining room or kitchen he will go over to them. He will prance and walk around , lean on whomever and sit with no problems. When you take him outside or bring him in from outside he walks across the floors with no problems. 

When he does have a problem with the floors is when he stops and thinks about it. Then for some reason he feels he must get prepared to take off as fast as he can and will slightly crouch down prepared to really push off with his back legs. He then slips and slides and then he freaks out which causes him to slip and slide even more. 

I don't know why other than because he's insane the dog has decided this past week that every time he is in the kitchen he just cannot get back to the den without going through the whole slip and slide routine. It used to just be an occasional thing but now it is several times a day. 

The buns are as they always are although Thump is shedding the most I have ever seen him shed at once but still not as bad as I have seen from other peoples buns. He does have some weird low spots all over his face and his fuzzy butt is looking lighter in color. He did bite me for the first time ever the other night. He didn't break skin. It felt more like being bruised. When the girls have bit me even if it was just a slight nip it always gave you a sense of just how sharp a buns teeth are. With Thumps bite it just brought to mind how much pressure there is in the bite. I don't think he meant to bite me. I was actually getting his pellets out of the storage container I keep them in when he bit so I think he was just trying to get a pellet and got my pinky instead. 

I buried a wild bunny this week. It broke my heart. Only the fur and the back thumping feet gave it away as a bun which I think made it all the worse for me. It wasn't a little baby bun but also not an adult more of a teenager I would say. I buried him near a Leland cypress tree in our yard. There are some bushes near the tree as well. Not that the poor bun needs it now but it would be a nice shade spot for munching during the warmer summer weather and somewhere quick to zip and hide in. I made a bed of hay inside the hole I dug. 

I was worried he was the victim of Cloud but after thinking back to the night before we had Cloud in before dark and the bun was not there. I would have noticed. Our other cat Funny Face was near it in the morning and she had been out all night but I have never seen her hunt anything and have never even seen her with anything. She is a pretty lazy cat. I really think another predator got it, maybe an eagle or an owl even. It may be that when hubby started moving around in the morning getting ready for work that it spooked off the predator. I think Funny Face just happened to come across it coming to the garage in the morning to be fed. 

Time to get back to the grind...


----------



## PaGal

Round Two. We have had very hot and humid weather so the grass has grown like crazy. I planned to cut it today but the other day we had a storm that dumped a lot of rain, another one last night and this morning a veritable monsoon hit waking us both up. So too wet for mowing. It's cloudy and looks like more rain so the sun won't help dry it and although we have our normal 25mph breeze blowing the air is just to wet for it to help dry the grass.

Thumper peed outside of his litter box again. The only good thing is it's always in the cage though. I bought two storage boxes big enough for him and his hay rack yet small enough to still leave him room in his cage but alas he can reach the hay rack without getting in the litter box. I don't know why he has had to start this up recently after doing so well for so long. 

I'm thinking of using the cage we had the cats in now that they are out of it. If it can work I plan to leave a door open on his current cage and then place the old cage open doorway against that. His current cage is bigger so I will have to use something to block the gap that will be there. I then plan on getting two more storage boxes but bigger. Ones he'll have to get into to reach the hay rack. 

I am going to have the largest collection of litter boxes in the world!

I almost forgot...the dog. He has now taken up due to his panic over sliding and slipping, running from the kitchen rug into the bun room, through the bun room and out the other doorway and cutting through the corner of the dining room and into the den. That only works though as long as the X pen is not completely set up for either of the buns to be out so only when all of the buns are caged. 

On a good note someone came and bought our old expedition today so one trailer to sell right now and then we won't look like we are opening a used car lot. Ha!


----------



## PaGal

Hubby's birthday is tomorrow. He told me last night that he had planned to take the day off and take me fishing. That there was not reason it shouldn't work out but he was waiting to tell me so I wouldn't be disappointed if it fell through. He told me because it did fall through. A guy that works for the same company has had to take off due to personal issues. The problem is the job he was working on has to be finished in the next few days and they put hubby on it now so he can't miss work.

99.999% of the time there is something for me to look forward to no matter how little or dumb, it falls through. Oh well.

The dog is still being ridiculous. Yesterday after bringing him in he went into the buns room. Well he can't go through and out the other door because the X pen was up. He freaked out Laverne and Shirley which then freaked out Thumper. The girls dashed to their litter box while Thump ran into a box. Everyone was fine after a moment though. The girls are just not used to him being on that side of the X pen or quite that close .

I don't know what to do with Redd. I know with him some things just get stuck in his head and you cannot change it. I don't need this to be one of those things and if you do the wrong thing then you can just add another crazy thing for him to remember. I don't know.

I went out yesterday morning to see if any corn had broke the surface, nope. Went out again last night before dark to find the ravens pulled half the seeds and ate them. Hubby was threatening to get out the .22 but we are just going to put our fence up just around the corn until the plants are about 4 inches. The ravens don't bother with them once they are that big and we didn't have a problem when we did put up the fence years ago. I just have to replant but I'll wait till hubby is home so we can get the fence up right away because I already chased the ravens from the garden this morning.

Our routine is usually for hubby to take the dog out at night for the last time while I feed all of the cats for the last time. Last night I heard hubby yelling at the dog so actually went outside to find out what was up. When we came in I was shutting the door only to realize their was a toad with his butt in the garage and the rest of him out of the garage and the door was squishing him as he frantically kicked. I opened the door to free him at which point he hopped off. Cloud caught the movement though and took off. Hubby rushed over almost knocking me down to get a hold of Cloud.

I hope the toad is fine. I wish the dang toads and frogs would not hang out at our doors. I like them so don't want to see things like this happen. 

I dyed my hair black yesterday. It has been years since I have had it black although I do like it the best. The dye looked like dark, blue ink though. That was different.


----------



## PaGal

...and it continues. I believe I squished a toady frog mowing yesterday. It's a shame because any time I see one while mowing I will stop until they hop out of my way or I will even shut it down and pick it up and move it out of the way. I never saw it though. 

Then a dog showed up. My first instinct is to always try to get a hold of it and then either contact the owner or what not. For some reason almost every dog I ever see running loose around here takes off running when they notice you by calling them. This guy didn't. He looked to be a beagle with maybe a little basset hound in him. He didn't run but he wasn't coming near at first. he went under our one lelaynd cypress tree and laid down. I brought him a bowl of water and some food. Eventually he came out and took some food. He did come near but was very skittish when near so I couldn't get anything around his neck. He had no collar. I don't believe he is a hunting dog because he looked very clean and his nails were well trimmed. 

That is not usual for the hunting dogs. I wasn't able to get him and eventually he left, hopefully finding his way safely home.

We had another issue with a toad in the doorway last night. I'm sure this one was fine though as hubby didn't completely shut the door. I think in the near future I am going to lay some pavers outside that door. I thought of it before since right outside the door holds water which makes it muddy and maybe the toads will stop hanging out right at the door. 

That's if I can go a short period without needing to buy anything extra for the girls, hubby or critters.


----------



## kmaben

Denise you need a good ol fashoined vacation. Everyone will still be alive when you get home. Maybe not to the Denise mommy standard but alive! When I drop Gabriel I'll come up and babysit kids and animals. You could go to a B&B or go fishing or something! My invite for the ARBA convention still stands. They'll call if any major disasters occur.

I hear you on the animals. A lot of times they wont come to me either. We always carry dog snacks in the car for when we see strays. You cant save them all sadly but not for lack of trying. Then they just end up living in your house, eating through your grocery bill, keeping you up till 4 in the morning. 

I still love ya though and you're an awesome person. You should have sticky note on your mirror that says that.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Denise, wish I could come over there and give you a hug and make everything better and easier. Kaley´s right, you need a good relaxing holiday on your own with nothing to think about and loads of time on your hands. Wish I was closer and I´d take turns with Kaley. Sometimes everything gets us down. I feel right now that life is nothing but work and even if I worked 24 hours a day, I´d never be rich. I just work now to pay the bills. And even when I have more time in the winter, I won´t have enough to go on holiday and just feel that I´m not getting much out of life anymore. Plus, I´ve been diagnosed as having coeliac disease so although I´m adapting quite well, it´s still hard to have to read absolutely everything on labels and when I eat out, there´s nothing on the menu...I am sick of eating eggs the last few weeks, very safe lol. 

Anyway, when I win the lottery, a bird pooped on me the other day, all over my face and on the table, luckily I´d just finished breakfast so I´m convinced that this week is my week...hope is the last thing we lose. 

Don´t worry, you will know if I´m that lucky :spintongue


----------



## PaGal

Kaley... Thank you so much. I know I need a vacation. Maybe some day it will happen. Ha! Worse comes to worse, only eight more years till the kids are legally adults so over half way there. I really do appreciate the invite and would love to come and get to meet you but since I don't fly I don't see how it would be possible especially during school and all. 

The only way we would ever have another dog, found or not would be if it was just right. Redd is such a knucklehead that never runs out of energy playing with other dogs that sooner or later they always seem to attack him to get him to stop pestering them. We've only come across two dogs that had it mentally to put him in his place without attacking him.


----------



## PaGal

Chris...I hope it gets easier for you soon. I'm sure the vet bills that continue on are making it so much harder for you. I'm sorry to hear about the diagnoses. I would hate to have to deal with something like that. I already struggle enough trying to come up with ideas for meals so we don't eat the same thing too often and makes everyone happy without any dietary restrictions. 

I can only imagine how difficult it must be to find safe foods and ones you enjoy.

I would so love to win the lottery and definately have some in mind to help out as well.


----------



## PaGal

Hubby just texted that someone might be coming to buy the trailer. That would be nice although I'd rather hubby deal with it, just not feeling social lately. Certainly not with strangers. 

Putting fence up around the corn hasn't deterred the ravens. After hubby gets home I'll replant and then we will use more fencing to cover the top so the corn will basically be in a cage of fencing. Hubby yesterday asked a guy how he deals with it that he knows has been gardening for many years. The guy said he doesn't grow corn and hasn't for years. He gave up. 

I opened the top floor of Laverne and Shirley's cage again. I put two pieces of coroplast in the corner they would pee as a urine guard and will place a cat litter box in that corner if they start peeing there again. 

I've got the cat cage all cleaned and soon will be seeing if I can attach it to the end of Thumps cage to give him some added room. 

I have to treat the cats for ear mites. Isabelle has them and since they can spread I'll treat them all.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Yes, the bills for him keep coming, just glad it has happened coming up to summer as I have lots of work, if it had happened in winter a different story. 

Can do loads of food at home but sometimes just too difficult eating out. 

Buns sound fine, they just seem to get on with it. I have to give my a super clean this Sunday, I've worked the last 2 so have not done it thoroughly. Sweep every day but sometimes they are just so messy.


----------



## PaGal

It feels like it has been forever. Of course, I have been busy and for some reason for a while there my 'puter would just drag when I came here although it was fine on all other sites. I just don't have the time or patience for that but I have missed seeing everything everyone writes and seeing all of my fav buns.

Everyone is fine. The cat cage did work out attaching it to Thumps cage. So now I can put in a bigger litter box and he still has room. The bigger litter box I can clean every other day instead of every day and he never pees outside of it. I also got him an automatic water dish. It lasts him two days as well so it saves me a little time and if we're gone for the day racing I have no worries.

I also got the girls another bowl so when we're gone I just put two bowls in their cage just to be safe. I always worry what would happen if we wouldn't make it back on time for some reason. I could always call one of the two people that have taken care of them before for me although the one guy is usually with us when we are racing.

I got to see Laverne DBF for the very first time on Thursday. It was amazing. I still haven't seen Shirley but maybe one day.

Cloud the male cat has turned out to be quite the hunter which worries me especially with the wild rabbits. This year we have a lot of them around. They seem to live down the hill but we have watched them quite often run all the way up to our yard. They actually let us get very close and both hubby and I have gotten within ten feet of them while riding four wheelers. The rabbits always seem to show up either early in the morning or early evening. The cats usually don't get out of the garage until early afternoon and we bring them back in early evening as neither of us wants them to catch a bun.

I finally got to race! It was one of the girls small four wheelers and I think the fastest it ran was 32 mph which is slow, at least for the adults. The fastest run about 80mph which is insane if you ask me. It was very hot the day I raced and I started off feeling pretty bad from being too hot for too long plus had a bad headache but once the sun got a little lower so we were in some shade I started to feel better and I really enjoyed it. I lost against a man that races along with his wife and three daughters. They are really nice people so no one better to lose to. There were a lot of racers there that day and I made it through pretty far. Maybe one day I'll actually get to race the faster bike that hubby built for me. 

Laverne and Shirley seem to be night owls. I decided I am going to try to get the most out of the last two weeks before school starts as the summer wasn't anything liked I hoped it would be. So I have been staying up later than usual since I am a night owl. Time though really got away from me one night while I was reading and I didn't go to bed till 2:30am. Those two girls were still up bouncing around.


----------



## PaGal

It has been a very long time since I have been on RO. All of the animals are still with us but we do have some added pets. We now have 5 buns, the two new ones are Stuart (Little) who is a white new Zealand/ red new Zealand so he is mostly orange with white spots including four white paws. We also have Hazel who is a Siamese Satin. She is sweet but skittish. It took her a while to open up but she now nose bonks me for attention. Biggest thrill of all is each of them will let you pick them up although not for long although Stuart has gotten a lot better as he has been being treated for a tooth root abscess for over the past month which included 2 trips a week to the vets. 

We have also added 5 pekin ducks although my favorite Sinatra passed away quickly and unexpectedly about a week before Stuart started having issues. Since all of our buns (unplanned) are named after tv/movie characters I named the ducks after singers. Our male is Kenny (Rogers) and the three girls are Dolly (Parton), Janice (Joplin) and Cindy (Lauper). Pekin ducks have dark blue eyes so Sinatra fir since he was known as Ole Blue Eyes, plus my boy was tall and handsome and he really tried hard to croon. Female ducks quack while male ducks make a soft hissy, raspy noise. He always looked like he was using all of his energy to talk but it always came out so quiet. Cyndi is small and cute and a bit crazy so she reminds me of Cindy Lauper, she does things none of the other ducks do and waddles to the beat of her own drum. Janice is loud, she really screams especially when she sees me outside since they are little piggies and expect food/treats always. 

We also have two chickens Dingle and Berry. I believe both are hens. My neighbor hatched them and gave them to us. They were so small and looked bad when we got them at a week old. I wasn't sure they would make it and Berry even looked like she might be deformed, it looked like she had a wing growing out of her chest. 

funny and I have always been afraid of birds.


----------

